# Logitech Z-5500 Digital Soundroom



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2008)

*Welcome to the Logitech Z-5500 Digital Soundroom!*







------------------------------------------------------------------

*Members*

_Z-5500 Owners_

*DanishDevil* (Zack)
Devices: _Auzentech X-Fi Prelude Direct & Optical, Dell D820 Laptop Realtek Onboard Coaxial_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R724, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _All modern rock & metal, COD4_

*twicksisted* (Ken)
Devices: _Asus Xonar D2X Optical_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _Monkey Radio (kruder & Dorfmeister)_

*Black Panther* (Charmaine)
Devices: _X-Fi Xtreme Music 5.1_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.9, M/N: S-0115B, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Basshunter & Benny Benassi_

*asb2106* (Tony)
Devices: _ASUS Rampage Supreme FXII Optical, DVR Coaxial, iPod_
Speaker Info: _Speaker Wire, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _CS JAY - Impetus Viscus_

*calvary1980* (Christine)
Devices: _X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _DVD & Heavy Metal_

*malware* (Radoslav)
Devices: _X-Fi Xtreme Music 5.1_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, PID: R740, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _House, Trance, & Progressive_

*allen337* (Allen)
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _DVD & Heavy Metal_

*xvi* (Kyle)
Devices: _Turtle Beach Montego DDL (CMI8768 chipset) Optical, PS2_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.4, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Grand Turismo 4_

*Jasper005*
Devices: _X-Fi Fatal1ty_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.4, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Grand Turismo 4_

*Master_of_Time* (Victor)
Devices: _ASUS SupremeFXII_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _HD Movies, Black Sabbath, & "Really Hardcore Stuff"_

*gerrynicol*
Devices: _Auzentech X-Fi Prelude Optical_
Speaker Info: _Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Metal, HipHop, & Movies_

*Mussels*
Devices: _Auzentech X-Mystique Coax, HDTV Optical, Wii, Xbox, PS2, MP3 Player_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R750, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _anime! (in 5.1)_

*chargerblender*
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*hv43082*
Devices: _X-Fi Fatal1ty_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*Cold Storm*
Devices: _Auzentech X-plosion 7.1 Modded_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R738, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Anime, Movies, Rap, Rock_

*Wingo101*
Devices: _Razer Barracuda AC-1 Direct & Optical_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R815, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Basshunter - Angel In The Night, Comedy & Action Movies, Crysis, COD 4, NFS, BIA, GTA_

*mab1376*
Devices: _X-Fi Xtreme Music_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.4, M/N: -, PID: R510, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Metal and Industrial Music, COD4, L4D, COD:WaW, BF2, BF2142 just to name a few_

*Arctucas*
Devices: _SupremeFX_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R720, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Anything_

*iStink*
Devices: _Creative X-Fi Platinum (Analog)_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.4, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R720, Speaker Wire, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Movies & Games_

*morpha*
Devices: _Computer(coax), Playstation2(Optical), Logitech Harmony 525_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: M-0115B, PID: R846, Speaker Wire, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Anime, Symphonic Rock, Symphonic Metal_

*zAAm*
Devices: _Intel DX58SO Onboard HD Audio (buying a TOSLINK cable soon)_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.9, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R646, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _House, DnB and Trance_

*b.r.u.n.o.*
Devices: _X-Fi Titanium Fatality, analog_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R738, Speaker Wire (Monster), Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Movies, electro house & games_

*wiak*
Devices: _Realtek ALC889A Optical_
Speaker Info: _-i'm too lazy-_
Favorite Media: _Spotify & TV Series_

*LAN_deRf_HA*
_lazy_

*TheGuruStud*
_lazy_

*MrHydes*
Devices: _Creative X-Fi Titanium_
Speaker Info: _Firmware: 2.0.9_
Favorite Media: _HD.BR AC3 & DTS movies; also gaming_

*ikjadoon*
Devices: _Pioneer Elite Kuro PRO-111FD (50" plasma)_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.0.4, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R524, Speaker Wire, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Love Lockdown-Kayne West_

*mudkip*
_lazy_

*Assassin48*
Devices: _XFi Fatality , PS3_
Speaker Info: _Firmware ???, M/N: ???, PID: R740, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Blu-Ray_

*facepunch*
_lazy_

*EarlZ* (Earl)
Devices: _Creative X-Fi Extreme Music , Analog_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R938, Speaker Wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Video Game Sound Track , J-POP/Rock , Smooth Jazz_

*freaksavior*
Devices: _Asus Xonar D2X via Optical, AT&T VIP1200 Via Optical and a Phillips DVD Player Via Coax_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R738, Speaker Wire, No Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Any movie, Rock Music_

*aCid888**
Devices: _???_
Speaker Info: _???_
Favorite Media: _???_

*J.M.D*
Devices: _X-Fi Prelude via Analog & Coaxial & PS3 via Optical_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R801, ???, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _varies but 'iyaz - replay' atm_

*Garfo*
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*Wrigleyvillain*
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*t77snapshot*
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*LGV*
Devices: _Asus Xonar D2X via Optical + splitter_
Speaker Info: _Firmware v2.1.0 M/N: S-0115B, PID: R821 speaker wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Anything_

*stinger608*
Devices: _-_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

*ChaoticAtmosphere*
Devices: _Realtek ALC892 via Optical_
Speaker Info: _Firmware Version 2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R740, Speaker wire, Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _Progressive House (Deep Dish, DeadMau5,etc... ) Lady Gaga, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Vivaldi, Crysis2_

*Trexian*
Devices: _HT Omega Claro Plus_
Speaker Info: _Firmware Version 2.1.0, PID: R744, Speaker wire, Boost 11_
Favorite Media: _Let us prey By Judas Priest album Sin after Sin, Elder scrolls 3 Morrowind, & Predator_

*Rickkins*
Devices: _Home Theater & Creative Labs X-Fi Titanium_
Speaker Info: _Boost 22_
Favorite Media: _-_

*JamesFairless*
Devices: _Xbox 360 and soon Desktop Rig_
Speaker Info: _-_
Favorite Media: _-_

------------------------------------------------------------------

_Z-5300 Owners_

*FatForester*
*DaedalusHelios*
*reverze*
------------------------------------------------------------------

_Soon-To-Be/Wannabe Owners_

*JrRacinFan* (Shaun) _[Wannabe]_
*farlex85* _[Wannabe]_
*3870x2* _[Wannabe]_
*Israar* _[Soon-To-Be]_
*wolf* _[Wannabe]_
------------------------------------------------------------------

_We want pictures of your setups!  Also, please let us know the following information about your setup *BY SENDING ME A PM!!!*:_

_All devices that you have connected to the system and how they are connected_
_System Firmware Version_
_M/N (from the back of your sub)_
_PID (from under any of your satellites or sub - really your manufacturer date)_
_Speaker connection type (RCA or speaker wire)_
_Do you have Boost 22 capability_
_What your favorite song/album/movie/game is to use with them!_
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Overview*






*Specifications*






------------------------------------------------------------------

*Secrets/Tips/Tricks*

*Volume Tricks*
*-*_Boost 11_
Keep turning the volume knob past maximum volume until it reaches "boost" levels.
*-*_Boost 22_
Some have been able to achieve boost 22 by holding the mute button once at boost 11 and keep turning, but I can't seem to do it on my speakers (System Firmware v2.1.0).  Here is a YouTube video showing Boost 22.
*-*_Analog Volume Offset_
You can also individually boost the volume of analog sources by holding mute on the pod and turning the volume knob.  This will display a "Volume + #" up to 11.
*Second Skin*
While the system is on standby (press the power button until the LED is red) and hold _Input_ + _Effect_ + _Settings_ + _Mute_ for about six seconds until the screen shows "Second Skin".  This is a "stepped" skin.  Try it out!  You will also notice that the standby LED is now purple (pink) instead of red.
*Display Firmware Version and Reset to Factory Settings*
While in standby, hold _Input_ + _Settings_, and it will both display your firmware version and reset all your settings.
*Display Digital Stream Information*
While in standby, press _Input_ + _Effect_ for 6 seconds, the pod goes into diagnostic mode, and whenever you play a digital stream, instead of the DD or DTS logo, it will display information such as format and bitrate.
*Subwoofer Mesh Removal*
Here is a YouTube video showing how to get the mesh off your subwoofer.
*Speaker Specifications*
The speakers used in this set are made by Tangband Speakers.
Satellite Tweeter: F Series W3-871SC
Sub Driver: PA Series WT-644F
*Fix your Pod's Backlight*
J.M.D created a nice little guide on how to replace your backlight LEDs if they begin to fail, which can be found here.
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Reviews*


By Willz
Tweaknews
Audioholics


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 19, 2008)

Alright, here we go... had to do a quick tidy up as it was a mess 

Logitech Z-5500 (optical link to Asus Xonar D2X)
favorite song... um... well been playing a lot of monkey radio (streaming from Winamp)... Id say anything by kruder & Dorfmeister is good


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2008)

Here goes!

Mine is connected to the X-Fi Xtreme Music.

My camera is out of action at the moment so not all the photos are recent.
I have moved my setup to the bedroom. At the moment the sub is taking the place where the stool in front of the furniture with the mirror should be.

This was some months ago, in a different smaller room. I have since then changed monitor.





The following one was taken a couple of weeks ago:










My favourite songs are those by Bass Hunter and Benny Benassi. You should try them out on the Z5500... on 1/3 volume the whole house trembles with the bass!

Boten Anna -- Bass Hunter

Hit my Heart -- Benny Benassi

More Benassi


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

BassHunter!  I remember about a year ago me and my buddies would go paintballing or laser tagging and that would be our pump up song!  

Sweet setups!  I'll add you guys to the list.  I'll add pics of my setup once I get it set up @ home and I'm done with school in a few days 

And I'm trying to track down where I saw that secret menu thing.  I'll get this thing more up to date once I'm done w/ finals.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got the Z-5300's... do those count?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

We can add a Z5300 section if you like


----------



## magibeg (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick, hook me up with the secret menus in the control panel  Or do i have to post pics of my system and such before i am let in on the secrets. (discovered earlier in the week that the z-5500 actually goes beyond max volume and shoots into "boost mode" up to 11)


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, I got my Z-5500 for $139.







You can't see it too well. The lamp is on top of the subwoofer.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 19, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> You can't see it too well. The lamp is on top of the subwoofer.



The filament on the bulb probably wont last long  All that vibration


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

Added a lot of secrets.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Lol, I got my Z-5500 for $139.



Sweet... I got mine for €335.00 ($432) because I decided to buy them locally.

I wish I lived in the US! 



DanishDevil said:


> *Secrets:*
> 
> *Boost Volume*
> Keep turning the volume knob past maximum volume until it goes up to Boost 11
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for that info! 

Now who has had the guts to try out the volume on boost 11?
The most I've ever put it was 3/4 volume and even that's too much when family's here.. I'm going to try it when I'm home alone next Monday 


*EDIT: Hey I found a couple of more secrets!*

*Boost Mode* - Far Beyond The Level of Human Hearing Effect
There's also *Boost 22 *for people who use analogue. Just crank it all the way to Boost11, then hold down mute button, and keep cranking it up! 
OMG this really works I got it up to Boost 22...  Haven't tested out volume yet, it's nearly midnight here...

*Volume+*
Hold down the mute button as you turn the knob for Volume+ effect. With this effect on. The speakers would sound even louder than they already are.

*Diagnostic Mode*
When the unit is off, if you press and hold the Input and Effect buttons simultaneously for six seconds, you will put the unit in "Diagnostic Mode". In this mode, whenever a digital stream is detected, it will display information about that stream for five seconds, just like a receiver does. Might as well always leave it in this mode. It doesn't hurt anything, and the information is fun to have.


PS *Twicksisted*, your computer case is awesome. What brand is it?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 19, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> PS *Twicksisted*, your computer case is awesome. What brand is it?




Its a NZXT Lexa....
http://www.nzxt.com/products/lexa/

Im very happy with it.... loads of cooling... (retains fingerprints though hehehe)
Great case, can highly reccommend it... though they brought out a black version with red or blue lights that looks better!

I need to tidy up my cases cables though becuase i have such a mess in there... (five harddrives and ribbon cable to my Floppy driver)... thinking of ways to drill the case to hide most of the wiring, but with 5 HDD's its a bit hard.
temps are fine though so im not worried about it from a performance perspective.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> *EDIT: Hey I found a couple of more secrets!*



I found those right after I posted that.  Haha.  Looking for a few more.

And I couldn't get past boost 11 even with the mute button trick...


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> *-*_Boost 22_
> Some have been able to achieve boost 22 by holding the mute button once at boost 11 and keep turning, but I can't seem to do it on my speakers.



DanishDevil, check my previous post. I guess you have to be using analogue for it to work? On my system it works though I haven't as yet tried out the actual sound...

Edit: Danish we keep posting at the same time even now!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha nice.  Yeah I'm on analog running a stereo source from my ipod right now.  Does it have to be 5.1 analog???

I know it won't work on coax or opty.  I can get the +11 thing on this source, but then when I try for boost, it just stops at full + 11


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2008)

I always keep mine on 5.1
In the menu of my Xtreme Music I can choose between 3 modes,
- Entertainment
- Audio Creation
- Gaming

Audio Creation I never used... and I found out that when I put it in gaming mode I only get stereo, whereas in Entertainment mode I get 5.1 which even works as proper 5.1 sound in Oblivion.

I changed the setting to gaming, hence giving me stereo, and the +22 boost still worked. So yeah supposedly it should work even if it's not 5.1


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2008)

Weird...maybe my firmware's diff. than urs.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmmm I dunno, what setting do you have your X-fi on? Does it have entertainment, audio creation and gaming choices as well I assume?

To get the +22 I turn the volume, keep turning it till it reaches boost 11 and then keep turning it, press the mute button and keep turning the volume to boost 22. Sure you're doing it that way?

Try playing a sound file from your pc, disconnect your ipod and check it out again.

I'll search about it...


----------



## FatForester (Apr 19, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> We can add a Z5300 section if you like



Nah, there's no need. I'll sit back and drool for the time being. 

Black Panther:

There's an option to choose the speaker setup in Game Mode as well. That option is given on the drivers off the CD, so you're missing something. If you haven't, updating drivers is good regardless


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 19, 2008)

Z5300 is the same when it comes to sound. Same speakers. The sub might also be the same wattage. I have a Z-5300 aswell.

The sub might be a little higher watts but it really won't make much of a difference Forrester. 

But the controls look fancy on the Z-5500. Thats the real difference between the two. 
Its silver would stick out to much in my living room:

Black leather couch, Black leather ottomans, black oriental style TV stand, Black Cooler master Cosmos 1000, and Black 65" Samsung DLP 1080p. 

Everything is black. Silver would stick out. 

Actually if the remote comes apart easily I could use metallic black paint on the Silver parts!


Does it come apart easily?  I hope it does. I might get it if it does.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 19, 2008)

See what I am sayin. Scanner is not there currently because of the overdose of silver. 










I like it to be black so when the lights are out watching a Bluray or HD-DVD all you see is the screen. 

Silver is reflective.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Grab that spraycan!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Hmmm I dunno, what setting do you have your X-fi on? Does it have entertainment, audio creation and gaming choices as well I assume?
> 
> To get the +22 I turn the volume, keep turning it till it reaches boost 11 and then keep turning it, press the mute button and keep turning the volume to boost 22. Sure you're doing it that way?
> 
> ...



Not at my desktop right now.  My desktop is actually in pieces!  X-Fi is sitting in its box right now.  I'm just running straight into the headphone jack of my laptop.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE HERE!!!!!

I knew of the boost 11 thing, but the Volume+, ohh thats sweet!  I love the second skin too!  

It brings a new face to my z5500, Ive had it for 3 years now, so it was nice to give it a fresh face!!  

I love the fact that a set of speakers can still rock after 3 years!!  I normally kill speakers in a year or so.

Count me in on the club!  I am reorganzin the room so I can make a bigger desk for my computers.  When I get it all done Ill take pics of it with the z5500 all set up and ill post em here


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds good asb!  Have a few favorite and/or devices I can put by your name for now?

Welcome!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Added a Z-5300 Section.  Revamped the layout a little bit.

BTW - If any of you ever find a better deal that I've posted, let me know!

Let's get some members in here!

Also, I liked how some groups used real names.  Let me know yours if you want it added to the list.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sounds good asb!  Have a few favorite and/or devices I can put by your name for now?
> 
> Welcome!



Favorite Song, Ill have to think about that, I really dont know....

But I have hooked up

supreme FXII from rampage - optical
DVR box - coaxial
Ipod - analog


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Done.

Where's all the other people that said they'd join?

Also added a Soon-to-be/Wannabe Owners section!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 20, 2008)

Real name: Ken


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice to meet you Ken.  Added.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Done.
> 
> Where's all the other people that said they'd join?
> 
> Also added a Soon-to-be/Wannabe Owners section!



Darn apt being too dang small and too many neighbors. I would have to fall in the "listen to yours" section.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Darn apt being too dang small and too many neighbors. I would have to fall in the "listen to yours" section.



You've got [Wannabe] status!

Welcome to the SoundRoom!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

Although, we may be moving soon and I MIGHT pickup a set.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep an eye out here man!  I've seen a deal as good as $170 shipped before, and I paid just under $200!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

My name is Tony


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Added.  Good 2 meet ya Tony.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Added.  Good 2 meet ya Tony.



Same Here!

I thought of my favorite song!!!!

CS JAY - Impetus Viscus  -  That song rules with some bass and good mids/highs!(sounds better in my car though  )


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Done.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I may as well follow suit, name is Shaun. I feel like I am in a half-baked AA meeting LOL.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha!  Well you're the one with the problem!  You don't have these speakers!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Haha!  Well you're the one with the problem!  You don't have these speakers!



It makes your E-peenor huge!

Its probably better than any sub I have.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It makes your E-peenor huge!
> 
> Its probably better than any sub I have.



Have you tried Boost 11 or Boost 22?  Your E-peenor more than DOUBLES IN SIZE!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that 11" and 22" Wow!


----------



## Duxx (Apr 20, 2008)

I've only got the Z-5300's...   But ill post some pictures 
A. When i clean up my desk(beer bottles, sharpies, batteries, pencils, keys, rulers, tissue, proppel, 4 extra nonuseable speakers, and some garbage)
B. When I got buy some AA batteries for my camera 
C. I can hardly appreciate these, my Apt. is right across from the main desk ... and they always bitch.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 20, 2008)

That sucks. Yeah some old lady lives below me but I think shes scared of me.


----------



## wiak (Apr 20, 2008)

i got teh Z-5500 to


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in as a wannabe. These things look golden. Case upgrade first, then another hdd, then new sound card and these babies. ETA about late august or so.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Farlex, you're added as a wannabe 

Duxx and wiak, I'll need the additional information before I put your names up


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a pair with my Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1 but I sold them because my back right Sat was starting to distort but you had to put your ear right up to it to notice, I bought a new pair haven't even taken them out of the box (damn heavy) but no Sound card yet probably Fatal1ty Pro i'm slowly Assembling my new Box no Camera 

PS, perhaps you should change Club to Z-* which would include Z-5500, Z-2300, Z-Cinema and Discontinued or Older ones such as Z-5300 and Z-680

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I had a pair with my Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1 but I sold them because my back right Sat was starting to distort but you had to put your ear right up to it to notice, I bought a new pair haven't even taken them out of the box (damn heavy) but no Sound card yet probably Fatal1ty Pro i'm slowly Assembling my new Box no Camera
> 
> PS, perhaps you should change Club to Z-* which would include Z-5500, Z-2300, Z-Cinema and Discontinued or Older ones such as Z-5300 and Z-680
> 
> - Christine



Added.

If there are enough people here with sets other than the Z-5500s or 5300s, then I'll consider changing the name.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 20, 2008)

whether you change it or not more people own X and G Series  which are plagued by Technical Problems.  my Favorite Media is DVD, Heavy Metal and you might want to change Xtreme Gamer to Xtreme Gamer 7.1 as there is 2 versions.

added Club House to sig.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Done.

What kinds of technical problems are we talking about???


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 20, 2008)

actually I shouldn't of said "plagued" they just use lower end parts in the X and G series they suffer from Distortion at High Volume and Drowning Bass commonly found in Samples.

- Christine


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

added to sig!!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 20, 2008)

My real name's Charmaine. 

A question - listen has anyone really ever tried the sound of these on boost +11 (let alone boost +22)  

I dunno maybe my speakers are inferior or my room acoustics are bad or I don't have proper music but the satellites kinda distort and I only got the m to boost +2 or so. 

Maybe I should try just lowering the satellite volume?

Edit: I did lower... and got to boost +6
lol wax is going to fall out of my ears for the vibe...

Second Edit: Oh....MY.... GEESH...
I made it to boost+22 Honestly it's awesome... my pants and shirt got a life of their own moving around, and the vent of the sub was blowing like a house fan  I never imagined these speakers had this potential -- to the extent that hubby told me (again!) that I should disconnect them from my rig and give them to him........


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 20, 2008)

lol thats crazy hehe... boost 22? i never even push them above half... then again I am using opticval and thats about twice the volume of the analogue input.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

I set my laptop on its lowest volume and pushed Boost 11.  It sounded REALLY CLEAR!!!  *These speakers rock *

Still no Boost 22 for me, though   I'll have to do a firmware check.  Maybe these are older...



twicksisted said:


> lol thats crazy hehe... boost 22? i never even push them above half... then again I am using opticval and thats about twice the volume of the analogue input.



And you can change that now!  Check the 1st post under "Volume Tricks" near the bottom.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have no boost 22   just 11.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Would you mind checking your firmware version and posting that here?  I'll check mine.  I bet we've got an older version that doesn't support Boost 22.

@ People who can reach Boost 22:  Can you do it in the second skin?  Maybe you only can in the first???


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

I have System Firmware v2.1.0 by the way.  What firmware do you guys have?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> @ People who can reach Boost 22:  Can you do it in the second skin?  Maybe you only can in the first???



I can do it on both skins.

But believe me you _don't need _boost 22! Jmo but it's too much. I left it at boost 22 for like 15 seconds yesterday while testing, and my ears are still hurting this morning honestly.

I can't check my firmware right now cause I'm at work, but I'll do so in the afternoon.


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the firmware can be preflashed with newer?
Btw can I join the club, I have the Z-5500 with a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic Retail but I'm planning on buying an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 soon.

Danish Devil, here's a video of boosting to +22, take a look in case there's something you're doing wrong: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA4IHFy0zGA&feature=related

Here's also a video guide of how to remove Z-5500 sub grill: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFCwr9AEJmU&feature=related

Finally my real name is Radoslav, glad to meet you all.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I can do it on both skins.
> 
> But believe me you _don't need _boost 22! Jmo but it's too much. I left it at boost 22 for like 15 seconds yesterday while testing, and my ears are still hurting this morning honestly.
> 
> I can't check my firmware right now cause I'm at work, but I'll do so in the afternoon.



Thanks man!  And I know I don't _need_ Boost 22, but I _want_ it 



malware said:


> Does anyone know if the firmware can be preflashed with newer?
> Btw can I join the club, I have the Z-5500 with a Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic Retail but I'm planning on buying an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 soon.
> 
> Danish Devil, here's a video of boosting to +22, take a look in case there's something you're doing wrong: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA4IHFy0zGA&feature=related
> ...



I have no idea if you can update your firmware.  How would you, though?  I mean, the controller does connect to the sub with a serial port, but where on earth would you get the new firmware and the ability to flash it?  That would be awesome!!!  I just searched the web, and I can't find anything about it.

Watched the video, and that's exactly what I'm doing!  Maybe I've got a newer/older firmware version that doesn't support Boost 22 because too many people were voiding their warranties with it 

Welcome to the Sound Room malware! 

Videos added as well.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> doesn't support Boost 22 because too many people were voiding their warranties with it



Might be very true. When I tried it out I had a funny smell in the room. It was like the 'new electronic component' smell, like warm (not burning) plastic.
Everything is working fine, I did no damage and the sound is still nice and clear. But I didn't like that smell...

I don't know if it was because I've never had my system volume on more than half-way previously so stuff never got the chance to reach its temperature hence the warm plastic smell. Or whether had I left it for longer something would have burnt out!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a little scary!  Well definitely let me know what System Firmware you're running and maybe we can jump to a conclusion on why I can't get my super-gigante e-penis from Boost 22


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I have System Firmware v2.1.0 by the way.  What firmware do you guys have?



Mine is* v2.0.9* that means older firmware I guess.

Probably the boost 22 function was removed on later firmware precisely for the reason you stated! I'm definitely not going to test it out to see whether something does go wrong with boost 22.
Not worth getting a super-gigante e-penis if it shrivels down in ashes and charcoal would it?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 21, 2008)

e-penis lololol


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, how many of you have a z5500 that looks like this?





Or like this?  -- Mine looks like this one.  Maybe we can get more info on which ones do what by figuring out when they made this change......





BOTH of these pics are from Newegg, so I am thinking that there has been two major revisions released......  maybe the new firmware that supports boost 22 has the RCA plugs??


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


>



Mine looks like that one too.

Maybe guys from Europe can check which firmware they have?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Mine looks like that one too.
> 
> Maybe guys from Europe can check which firmware they have?



and your z5500 allows you boost 22??

So everyone knows, Im not concerned that I cant hit boost 22, I do not need it by any means, just the fact that mine cannot do it is what bothers me!!

I watched some videos on how to do boost 22, I can do the volume+11, just not boost 22....


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

What firmware do you have?

I'm now assuming that people who have the old firmware 2.0.9 can get boost 22, while those of you with the newer firmware 2.1.0 have had it disabled...


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Mine looks like that one too.
> 
> Maybe guys from Europe can check which firmware they have?



Europe here, I have the second version with the spring-loaded connectors (black/red) [I'm glad I have this version, because I'm using custom cables], and my firmware is *2.1.0*.

P.S. I hate Logitech for having these "different revisions", I'm still swearing because of my "Europian G15" with this huge Enter key, when there is no indication and the case looks just like the American international version. I had to sell the sucker and now I'm importing one from USA ... don't ask me about shipping cost to Europe...d@mn Logitech.

P.S1. DanishDevil you can add firmware version under members' names.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> What firmware do you have?
> 
> I'm now assuming that people who have the old firmware 2.0.9 can get boost 22, while those of you with the newer firmware 2.1.0 have had it disabled...



Im gonna check when I get home from work....  just started an hour ago, so it will be about 8 hours before Im home 



malware said:


> Europe here, I have the second version with the spring-loaded connectors (black/red) [I'm glad I have this version, because I'm using custom cables], and my firmware is *2.1.0*.
> 
> P.S. I hate Logitech for having these "different revisions", I'm still swearing because of my "Europian G15" with this huge Enter key, when there is no indication and the case looks just like the American international version. I had to sell the sucker and now I'm importing one from USA ... don't ask me about shipping cost to Europe...d@mn Logitech.
> 
> P.S1. DanishDevil you can add firmware version under members' names.



The RCA connections were the first revision eh??

I have had my set for 3 years now, and I have the spring loaded also.  I thought the RCA would have been the newer ones......


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ...
> 
> The RCA connections were the first revision eh??
> 
> I have had my set for 3 years now, and I have the spring loaded also.  I thought the RCA would have been the newer ones......



Don't know, I've seen reviews of both versions aroun the web.
I bought mine about two months ago ... and they're definitely spring loaded.

EDIT: Now I'm looking at the back of my sub and there's a M/N, mine says *S-0115B*, if there's someone with the RCA version, please report what's written on the back of the sub.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

malware said:


> Europe here, I have the second version with the spring-loaded connectors (black/red) [I'm glad I have this version, because I'm using custom cables], and my firmware is *2.1.0*.



So I have the second version with the black/red connectors... and the older firmware. Weird. 

*Asb2106*: I'd add to your suggestion - under the people's names *DanishDevil* can add what firmware they have _and_ what version as well.

I bought mine summer last year.

This is interesting...


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther can you tell us what's the M/N written on the sub of yours?

I have new information which might be useful for the Club - specs of the speakers. They're made by a company called Tangband Speakers.

satellite tweeter: http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/w3-871sc.htm (F Series W3-871SC)
SUB driver: http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/wt-644f.htm (PA Series WT-644F)


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

malware said:


> Black Panther can you tell us what's the M/N written on the sub of yours?



S-0115B

(What is M/N? Manufacturer Number?)


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> S-0115B
> 
> (What is M/N? Manufacturer Number?)



Or Model Number. 
I found a thread at the Logitech forums, and there a member who seems to be familiar with the case says:


> The RCA ones were the first ones that came out. No Doubt. They went back to bare wire later because the RCA lengths were too limited, and its far easier to get variable length bare wire.


He's probably right, and the RCA model is now discontinued ... glad it's not some of the Logitech's region tricks.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you tried putting the Effect on 6 channel direct when attempting Boost 22?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Have you tried putting the Effect on 6 channel direct when attempting Boost 22?



You have to have the analog inputs populated for that right??  I dont use all the inputs, just one of them


----------



## allen337 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi im allen had my z5500s 4 months now and no +22 yet I try all the time.  ALLEN


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> You have to have the analog inputs populated for that right??  I dont use all the inputs, just one of them



Yes I'm using the analog inputs. I mean the black, green and orange connectors.

I wanted to put up more photos of my setup but my camera is working intermittently, and only 2 photos came out, sorry for the quality lol but I couldn't choose the best ones!

I had moved my rig to the bedroom:












Another strange issue with my setup, I didn't suspect it was strange until I read about someone who had the same 'issue' on the logitech forums. I wouldn't call it a problem because it doesn't create problems, but is more of a curiousity. It's about my controller displaying the option 96-24 on the display when using the 6 channel direct effect. The OP on the logitech forums was insisting that bitrate shouldn't be displayed when in analogue mode. Some of the savvy people there told him that bitrate isn't limited only to digital, and the thread there was like a war between one of the gurus of the forum and the OP. That was until the OP posted a reply he got from the official Logitech Support, which I quote here:



> Thank you for contacting Logitech's Electronic Technical Support.
> 
> I am sorry for the delay in replying to your email. You should not be getting the option 96-24 on the display when using the 6 channel direct effect.
> 
> This could be some kind of problem with the control pod.



As luck has it, this was the last post in that thread... 

Link

As I said not that I'm worrying my head off, as long as my sound functions correctly I don't mind whether I have 96-24 on the display or not.


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, my controller is also displaying the "96-24" always? I'm using analog connection, 6 channel direct.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I understand, its showing up as 24/96 because the DAC / ADC convertors in the head unit is working in that resolution whether or not the analogue / digital signal is 24/96...
The signal its getting may be analogue from your soundcard, but internally the headunits DAC / ADC (digital is using 24/96 to process the analogue signal... giving you high resolution amplification and output (even though its still analogue as the wires to the speakers are).

DAC= Digital to Analogue convertor
ADC= Analogue to Digital convertor


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmmm I'm ready to bet that either Logitech support got it wrong... or more likely that guy invented everything?


----------



## xvi (Apr 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Some have been able to achieve boost 22 by holding the mute button once at boost 11 and keep turning, but I can't seem to do it on my speakers (System Firmware v2.1.0). Here is a YouTube video showing Boost 22.



It looks like he's using the analogue boost with the volume boost to achieve "Boost 22". The analogue boost is apparently not available on Optical (hence "analogue"). It looks to me like "Analogue Boost +11" and "Boost 11" is the same as "Boost 22".

I can't seem to get it to work. I watched a few videos and didn't get anywhere.

I'll snap a pic of my horribly messy setup and join.


[*]*xvi* (Kyle)
Devices: _Turtle Beach Montego DDL (CMI8768 chipset) Optical, PS2_
Firmware: _Firmware v2.0.4_
M/N: _X-####X_
Speaker Connection: _SPEAKER WIRE_
96-24 Analog Bug: _YES_
Boost 22 Capable: _NO_
Date Purchased: _Unknown_
Favorite Media: _Gran Turismo 4_


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 21, 2008)

xvi said:


> It looks to me like "Analogue Boost +11" and "Boost 11" is the same as "Boost 22".



Well first thing i noticed when I went digital was double the sound output, so yeah, it would make sense that Boost 22 analog is the same as Boost 11 Digital


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Well first thing i noticed when I went digital was double the sound output, so yeah, it would make sense that Boost 22 analog is the same as Boost 11 Digital



this is very true   I did notice this myself


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Well first thing i noticed when I went digital was double the sound output, so yeah, it would make sense that Boost 22 analog is the same as Boost 11 Digital



That means what you previously got with the sound bar half full now you get the same volume with the sound bar 1/4 full? Wow...

Apart from that, did you notice any audible improvement in the sound quality? 

I remember I did notice a very good improvement in the sound quality between onboard soundmax and the xtreme music. Previously I couldn't get the volume on the satellites high enough, no matter how high I put them and how low I put the subwoofer I couldn't get a good balance. The sound card made a great difference (apart from the other functions of the x-fi like EAX, crystallizer etc).


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I've updated quite a bit, but not everything before this post.  Keep replying with what's missing from the information under your names.

As far as I can tell now, there's no clear-cut revision that is plagued by the analog 96-24 bug or the boost 22 incapability.

I need to take a couple days off from the forum, since I've got finals tomorrow and Wednesday.  I'll see you guys in a few days


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok, I've updated quite a bit, but not everything before this post.  Keep replying with what's missing from the information under your names.
> 
> As far as I can tell now, there's no clear-cut revision that is plagued by the analog 96-24 bug or the boost 22 incapability.
> 
> I need to take a couple days off from the forum, since I've got finals tomorrow and Wednesday.  I'll see you guys in a few days



Good Luck!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck in your finals DanishDevil!
And thanks for creating this club. I learnt lots of stuff on my Z-5500 from here.


----------



## allen337 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine says 96-24 in direct also just thought it was a fluke. Im also using onboard sound and guess what DTS works in 6 chanel direct also.  ALLEN


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

ahh heres one for yah guys,

my z5500 never had the 96-24 on it, I switched to skin 2 and now its on there all the time!!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are some links to reviews of the Z-5500:

By Willz

Tweaknews

Audioholics


----------



## Jasper005 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Best audio cable to use?*

Hi,

I've got the Logitech Z-5500 and a creative x-fi fatality. I mostly listen to music and play games with 5.1 sound on them. Its very rare that I will watch a DVD copy of a movie with them, as most of the videos I watch are in Divx format 

I was just after some advice on the best way to connect them up to each other. At the moment I just use an analog cable, and it sounds great. Is it worth splashing the cash on an optical cable or another type? What are the benefits and disadvantages of doing this? 

Thanks for any help and sorry if its a dumb question!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Jasper,

If you get yourself a good soundcard with dolby digital & DTS, you can hook up with analogue, optical, coaxial... 

you say that you mostly watch stereo movies...dolby digital / prologic allows you to use a normal stereo signal but have it panned out over 5.1 speakers... the effect sounds fantastic on my soundcard and makes DivX stereo movies sound great... though watching an actual DVD sounds best I definately want blue ray as the resolution on my 24" screen is a bit blurry on DVD hehe).

optical is good because the optical connection to the headunit tells it what program to put itself into (stereo, quad, 5.1 etc...) so you dont have to change it yourself. It also sounds louder, but i think that could just be the fact that its not going through an ADC convertor.

I wouldnt say that its neccessary though to use optical if you have these speakers, but as the cable was included with my soundcard, I thought why the hell not


----------



## Jasper005 (Apr 23, 2008)

*h*

Thanks Twicksisted



twicksisted said:


> If you get yourself a good soundcard with dolby digital & DTS, you can hook up with analogue, optical, coaxial...



I think my soundcard does DTS and dolby as well as THQ (no idea) 

"Enjoy truly cinematic movie sound 
The Sound Blaster X-Fi sound card delivers THX® certified surround sound and includes DTS™ and Dolby Digital®-EX decoding for an unbeatable DVD movie watching experience."


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah it will do 
if you get an optical cable, then you can use DTS which is like prologic 5.1 but with less compression so better quality sound. you can get them pretty cheap, but still its not really neccessary as analogue / prologic will sound similar on your stereo movies.

Theres DTS interactive mode i think, that splits the stereo signal up into 5.1 and simulates that movie sound on your normal stereo movies... it actually works quite well on mivies where theres definate pan in the stereo signal.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 23, 2008)

It definitely does.  I use them hooked up to analog.

DD and DTS are great with movies, but I'd rather use my X-Fi to decode everything on my computer.

BTW - Done with finals!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2008)

Jasper005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got the Logitech Z-5500 and a creative x-fi fatality. I mostly listen to music and play games with 5.1 sound on them. Its very rare that I will watch a DVD copy of a movie with them, as most of the videos I watch are in Divx format
> 
> ...



with an X-fi you are stuck analogue. More or less, you need something in dolby BEFOREhand to have it work over optical/digital - you'll only get 2.0 sound.

The reason Auzentech cards (such as the X-fi prelude) are so popular is that they can encode real-time, turning normal 5.1 audio (analogue, say from a game) into a digital signal (so that speakers such as the awesome Z-5500's) can get surround sound. The key here is ENcoding as opposed to DEcoding (passthrough lets it go straight to speakrs. dolby movie to dolby speakers. DEcoding lets you get dolby over analogue. ENcoding lets everything else go digital)

Stay analogue - you already blew a lot of cash on teh soundcard, so upgrading really is not worth it. (digitals biggest boon is no interference, and less cables)


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2008)

What's your preferred music to listen to on the Z-5500? Please also state the genre!

Mine are techno/bass/electronic genre. Basically all of Bass Hunter and Benny Benassi, most of Enigma. What are yours?

*Alizee-Benassi Heavy Bass Remix* Awesome!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

My new Asus HD-DVD drive came in!(I already have a bluray drive)

I got it for $10.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My new Asus HD-DVD drive came in!(I already have a bluray drive)
> 
> I got it for $10.



I hope there is more! I want one!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2008)

looking to get me a set of Z-5500's - any comments? better alternatives?

Got an auzentech X-plosion that does dolby digital encoding, so i figured these old beasts were still the best shot.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2008)

Mussels, these speakers will literally destroy anything in their path and price range.

I very well may move onto an Auzentech X-Plosion from my X-Fi Fatal1ty, and I'll be coupling it with these babies.

The only speakers that I have ever heard that sound anything close to these are the Klisph 5.1's, and they're a lot more expensive and have a lot less connectivity.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 25, 2008)

Mussels, these speakers have got an extremely rich bass and crisp-clear satellites. The volume pwns all pc speakers, and most home cinemas. My sub is under a table, and stuff on the table moves when I have the volume like 3/4 high. Normally having the volume on 1/2 or less is OK for me!

*TIP: If you plan to get the Z-5500, make sure that the PID number is R7xx.* The older ones with PID numbers R6xx and R5xx there were a lot of them with the problem of having the satellites make a popping sound even when no sound was being played but the volume turned on. The R7xx corrected this problem.
(I was lucky I got a good set because my PID is R649, and I didn't know about this when I bought them!). All the defective R6xx series can get rma'd successfully (if still under warranty) if they exhibit this problem though.
*
The PID shows the date of manufacture. *For example mine R649 is translated into the 49th week of 2006. An R721 would be the 21st week of 2007.

A suggestion to *DanishDevil* -- I think it's better under the names in the first post to put the PID number together with or instead of the date of purchase?

The PID is easy to find, it's underneath each satellite, and at the bottom of the sub underneath. It should be the same PID number on all speakers.







Btw Danish, for the record I have the 96-24 analog bug too.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2008)

its not a bug though 
Its just that the amp is working digitally in 24/96 whatever the input signal


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2008)

well i think my x-plosion does digital 24/96, so its all good 

Buying online so i cant check teh code, its ~$350 online vs $600 locally.

where is the subs bass control? on the remote or the sub?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well i think my x-plosion does digital 24/96, so its all good
> 
> Buying online so i cant check teh code, its ~$350 online vs $600 locally.
> 
> where is the subs bass control? on the remote or the sub?



On both the remote control and the head unit


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> On both the remote control and the head unit



well i think i'll order monday. just cant find anything wrong, except that i'll miss how teh center speaker of my 540's sits on top of the TV. it just looks nice there


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2008)

I just slotted mine under my LCD panel...fits perfectly and raising it works better for when I game


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 25, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> I just slotted mine under my LCD panel...fits perfectly and raising it works better for when I game



is that monitor the 245bw??  I have that, and that looks like a great idea!


----------



## malware (Apr 25, 2008)

Little update, if *DanishDevil* can update my profile here.  
My firmware is 2.1.0, my PID R740, and I have the 96-24 bug too when using analog connection, direct 6ch. ... also I have the +22 boost.
Favorite media: wow they're many I'm a trance/progressive listener, but I like to listen all kind of music as long as it is not some commercial sh1t.

btw if you all want to hear what the Z-5500 sub is capable of please listen to a song called jibbs ft. chamillionaire - king kong at really loud levels ... you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 25, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> its not a bug though
> Its just that the amp is working digitally in 24/96 whatever the input signal



It is a bug.... check what Logitech tech support emailed to a guy on the Logitech forums I quoted it here. Anyway, bug or not, it is harmless. 

Mussels, you can control Sub also from your card's software as well from the equalizer (well I'm sure you knew that but I pointed it out just in case you missed it) .

In actual fact I have a problem myself here, maybe someone who has a Creative Labs X-Fi can help me out?

On the THX settings (in the help part) it says that if you have a bass speaker you *should* 'enable bass redirection' and then choose the amount of crossover you get through the satellites.

Well, if I enable bass reduction, even if I select sub-woofer gain +15dB and play around with the crossover slider, I get inferior quality for the whole sound in general. I mean I tested it out by keeping my hand partially covering the 4" side-hole of the sub. If I enable bass reduction and put sub gain +15dB and even increase a tad the sub through the equalizer of the x-fi,  I feel little 'wind' blowing through my fingers. With bass reduction and +15dB bass boost my sub is like half muted, and the satellites sound somewhat dead and empty.

Whereas if I do away with bass reduction I get crisp clear sound from the satellites (with SVM enabled) and the side-hole of the sub blows nice wind through my fingers, and there's definitely more vibe and boom in the room which I like.

I wonder why the instructions on the x-fi's driver kinda conflict? Either that or my ears have a problem 


Another question I had -- if the max bitrate of my x-fi is 96 does that mean that whether I play music with 96 bitrate or 320 bit it would be sounding just the same and hence anything over 96 would be overkill for me?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> is that monitor the 245bw??  I have that, and that looks like a great idea!



yeah thats the Samsung SM245B... the centre speaker fits under the panel on the black foot of the LCD screen...


----------



## malware (Apr 25, 2008)

Bass redirect feature is for speakers without internal crossover, in the case of Z-5500 they have an internal crossover at 120Hz.
Once you put the bass redirect through the Creative drivers and set it to 80Hz for example (the THX freq) all frequencies from 80 to the internal crossover 120Hz will be gone .... your sub will sound muted and will lack punch. Unfortunately because of the crappy Creative drivers even when set at 120Hz the bass redirect feature makes the sub go somewhat muted too.
I strongly recommend leaving this option, use it only with speakers without internal crossover.
Also the speaker size mean a lot ... make sure you use "small" because if you go "large" the satellites will try to do the low freqs that're only for the sub. Setting the speakers to "large" is only for receivers and floorstanding speakers with large 8-10-12" drivers in them.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Another question I had -- if the max bitrate of my x-fi is 96 does that mean that whether I play music with 96 bitrate or 320 bit it would be sounding just the same and hence anything over 96 would be overkill for me?



The amp wont accept a signal digitally over 24/96... though if you were to feed it an analogue signal thats been processed on a soundcard at 24/192 or something it would work.

You talking about a 320kbps MP3 file as a signal into the amp / speakers...  its properties are 320kbps which is 16bit audio.
The Z5500 headunit / amp works at 24bit 96khz internally and processes and mixes / upmixes the signals at that bitrate internally no matter what the input signal. this is why I said that its not a bug for it to display the 24/96 logo.

Playing a WAV (also 16bit), or 320kbps MP3 file makes no difference to what bitrate the amp will internally process at.

The higher the bitrate, the higher the resolution so "theoretically" the better it will sound even if its a lower bitrate signal... This works better though for mixing different signals together (or DSP where it adds to the sound).

to think of it differently, think about colour as they work the same...
Think of it like setting your graphics settings to 16bit colour instead of 32bit colour... theres more colours in 32bit, but if you were to use photoshop and a 16bit image it would still look the same... now if you were to mix two or more 16 bit images together in 32bit it would be better as you'd lose less as they blend and possibly gain resolution as they morph into something different.

heres a pic of a *24bit waveform *(note how smooth it is):





Heres a pic of a *16bit waveform *of the same thing (look how rough it is):





An analogue signal would be completely smooth and arguably better albeit for the noise the signal would contain... now you can see why if you were to mix two 16 bit signals in 24bit it would allow for higher resolution and why they would use 24bit processing for the DSP chips inside the amp


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm unpacking all my stuff @ home, so I'll update this as soon as I'm settled in.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

after what everyones said, i'm making the order tomorrow. looks like my TV is tall enough that the speaker can sit in front of it without blocking view of the screen (somewhere around 5-7", but the couch is lower than the TV so theres a height difference)

looks like i'll be haunting this thread with questions once i get them


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

We can't wait for your questions


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post at TPU. I bought the speakers 5 months ago and everybody hates me now.  So, here are the answers that you want:
   1. Only the PC, the soundcard is SupremeFXII, the one that came with the Asus SIIF
   2. Firmware - v2.1.0
   3. M/N: xxxxxx
   4. Speaker Wire
   5. Yes, I have Boost 22, but I've only tried these monsters at Boost 7... 
   6. I do use 96/24 in analog.
   7. I got them for my birthday -  03.12.2007.
   8. I watch HD movies,a lot of games with surround and metal ranging from Black Sabbath to really hardcore stuff. (That's why everybody hates me  )
P.S. Sorry, I don't have anything decent to shoot a few pics, just my dad's crappy gsm camera and that's it.
EDIT: I forgot - my real name is Victor, I live in Sofia, Bulgaria.
EDIT 2: I've got some crappy pics. Sorry, they're really crappy, but that's all I've got for now. If I get some better pics I'll change them. Oh, yes and the pics are a little old, i have a different monitor and case now.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 26, 2008)

1. PC, through optical on an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude
 2. ??
 3. subs under a set of drawers
 4. speaker wire
 5. I have boost, don't need to use it lol
 6. Yup
 7. 3 months ago
 8. Metal, hip hop stuff. movies.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Guys!!  Just around around to taking some snapshots of the computer corner of mine 

I have a 5 foot by 4 foot little hole that I get for my computer and the junk that goes with it(including the Z5500), so heres the pics!!










Sorry bout the computer being in somewhat of peices 

It is under water cooling construction.  I am adding a radiator, 10 new fans, another pump, and Im rewiring the whole case!  So there is wires and shit everywhere


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 28, 2008)

Umm... I'm just asking, but when is the soundroom page going to get updated? I've joined and gerrynicol too. I'm really sorry if you're having work or something - I'm just asking.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 28, 2008)

Umm... I'm just asking, but when is the soundroom page going to get updated? I've joined and gerrynicol too. I'm really sorry DanishDevil if you're having work or something - I'm just asking.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2008)

you just said that twice.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sorry. I don't know what happened... First I previewed the post and then I edited it. And then there are the two posts???? 
EDIT: Can a moderator please delete the first post.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 28, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry. I don't know what happened... First I previewed the post and then I edited it. And then there are the two posts????
> EDIT: Can a moderator please delete the first post.



you can delete it, just hit edit and delete the message
and its only been 48hours since you joined, most threads get updated once maybe twice a week


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll update it now.  Sorry guys.  I've been switching to Intel and going water and modding my case and I just got back from school and unpacking and adjusting to home again and it's been kind of hectic.

I'm a bad club president


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, sorry man. I'm rushing you and you had work...  And about that case modding - when you're finished can you post some pics. 
OK, ontopic now - I tried the boost 22 on open windows so they don't shatter... HOLY HELL!!! The sub moved my bed...  It was like maybe 20 seconds and it took me 2 or 3 days to restore my hearing to normal. Everything was falling off the shelves! And I've got plenty of neighbours... Man, I don't suppose they like Sodom.  So, point taken - NEVER DO THAT AGAIN!!! Hell, maybe I will try that some day again, but I'll be drunk as sh1t before I do this again...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha nice!  These things are beasts aren't they?

BTW - my work so far is in this thread:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57689

And I've also got one @ www.TechFuzion.net

And I PROMISE I will update this tonight!


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 29, 2008)

I just reinstalled my sound card driver but before I did, I tried the Boost level on the optical setting, the output sounded really distorted, so I put it back to normal, haven't tried it after reinstallation, might give it a go.  I take it i'm the only one to get this


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Whenever I go boost anything, I have to turn everything else to minimum.

System sound to bare minimum, and program at minimum.  Then, boost 11 sounds like a normal volume!


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, yes!  Everybody regrets that I bought the speakers, but I don't. What are you gonna do? I'm 14 and I like BIG sound, the kind that makes the neighbours hate you in every way possible.
I've tried with optical from my Asus Striker II Formula and I've had no distortion or weaker sound.


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> I just reinstalled my sound card driver but before I did, I tried the Boost level on the optical setting, the output sounded really distorted, so I put it back to normal, haven't tried it after reinstallation, might give it a go.  I take it i'm the only one to get this



Why use X-Fi Prelude and optical on your Z-5500? You should try using the analogue outs of the card, I bet your system will sound way better, now you're wasting the most interesting part in the Auzentech, by transfering to the Z-5500's DACs.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Why don't you just send me the Prelude, and you can use the optical on your onboard sound   It'll sound the same


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Why don't you just send me the Prelude, and you can use the optical on your onboard sound   It'll sound the same



Nice one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

EVERYTHING IS UP TO DATE!!!

Phew...that only took me...*looks at watch*...I need to go to bed.


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

Augh ... you set my favourite media to DVD & Heavy Metal, wow I !!!*HATE HATE HATE*!!! metal please please change it.... I'm listening to house, trance, progressive.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> EVERYTHING IS UP TO DATE!!!
> 
> Phew...that only took me...*looks at watch*...I need to go to bed.



dont worry, you'll be adding me soon enough...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

malware said:


> Augh ... you set my favourite media to DVD & Heavy Metal, wow I !!!*HATE HATE HATE*!!! metal please please change it.... I'm listening to house, trance, progressive.



LMAO!  Sorry dude!


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 29, 2008)

malware said:


> Why use X-Fi Prelude and optical on your Z-5500? You should try using the analogue outs of the card, I bet your system will sound way better, now you're wasting the most interesting part in the Auzentech, by transfering to the Z-5500's DACs.



I think the digital out sounds better  just proves everyone is different lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

The auzentechs have good DAC's, but so do the logitech speakers. Cant waaaaaaait. aaargh.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> I just reinstalled my sound card driver but before I did, I tried the Boost level on the optical setting, the output sounded really distorted, so I put it back to normal, haven't tried it after reinstallation, might give it a go.  I take it i'm the only one to get this



well if I were you I would just take out the sound card and use the coax or opitical that comes out of the motherboard.  Its pure signal with no distortion(get a good cable) and the sound is amazing .  

I used to funk with my x-fi and the z5500 but I gave up, no matter how hard I tried I would get distortion when the volume got louder.  But made the switch to coax about 2 years back, and I will never go back to analog(besides the ipod).


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 29, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> well if I were you I would just take out the sound card and use the coax or opitical that comes out of the motherboard.  Its pure signal with no distortion(get a good cable) and the sound is amazing .
> 
> I used to funk with my x-fi and the z5500 but I gave up, no matter how hard I tried I would get distortion when the volume got louder.  But made the switch to coax about 2 years back, and I will never go back to analog(besides the ipod).



It's only through the analog cables it distorts, over the optical it's fine


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> It's only through the analog cables it distorts, over the optical it's fine



isn't that what I said?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> isn't that what I said?





Ahhhh you kids...

I think I'm going to leave my X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion out of my rig and try the Optical on my board.  Anyone want to buy it? 

I may or may not go Auzentech X-Fi...but onboard opty should work for now.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 29, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> isn't that what I said?



 oops soz, just read it again _properly_


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> oops soz, just read it again _properly_



Sorry, didnt mean to sound like a jerk 

Optical or Coax is the way to go!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

You think upgrading to an Auzentech and going Direct 5.1 is worth it for games?  Because the Logitechs won't do true 5.1 through Optical for EAX games and the like, will they?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> You think upgrading to an Auzentech and going Direct 5.1 is worth it for games?  Because the Logitechs won't do true 5.1 through Optical for EAX games and the like, will they?



Ive never noticed any problems.  Optical 5.1 seems to work fine for me.....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

i know optical is 2.0 without say, an auzentech to encode in dolby - how about coax? i've never used it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

I use it from my laptop...actually on it now.  Same options as Optical.  Sound clarity isn't as good, though, but you can use an old RCA Video cable (the yellow one).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I use it from my laptop...actually on it now.  Same options as Optical.  Sound clarity isn't as good, though, but you can use an old RCA Video cable (the yellow one).



what i meant was, does it require encoding as well?

My onboard sound has coax, but without the encoding it wont get surround in anything without pre-encoded dolby, correct?


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I've always had 5.1 with optical which is connected to my m/b. I didn't tweak any settings at all, and I'm not sure that the SupremeFX II has ecoding for dolby.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Well, I've always had 5.1 with optical which is connected to my m/b. I didn't tweak any settings at all, and I'm not sure that the SupremeFX II has ecoding for dolby.



the way i know it, is that it needed to be encoded first for it to work.

Optical is 2.0 - you CAN use upmixing on your sound unit (pro logic) to 'fake' surround sound.

Pre-encoded media (some games, DVD movies) will come out in 5.1 as it is decoded. (i recall unreal tournament 2003?/2004? had dolby digital as an audio option)

The other option is a soundcard which does encoding, which i dont think the supremeFX does either.

Coax, i have NO experience with. no idea if its like analogue, or needs encoding like optical.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

Coax for me right now is going off of Dolby Digital, but I'm just listening to music and shit on here.  I'll have to pop a DVD in...


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, the SupremeFX II can't encode dolby. So it seems that the control unit of the Z-5500's is upmixing the sound to 5.1. Well, it's good enough for me that way but I'm thinking of returning to the analog wires cuz I don't hear a difference between analog or optical. Well, I still haven't tried them with coax but I don't think I will. If someone uses/has used coax please let us know how many channels of sound did you get.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Coax for me right now is going off of Dolby Digital, but I'm just listening to music and shit on here.  I'll have to pop a DVD in...



play a game or something not pre-encoded. I want to know if an 'analogue' non-dolby program, (such as CoD4 for example) will run in 5.1 without a card like an auzentech, or does it only do 5.1 with pre-encoded material.


What me and master want to know, is if coax works like analogue or optical. Does it require dolby digital/DTS to get 5.1 sound.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't run COD4 on this laptop 

I can play a DVD on it...will that work?

I'm listening to music from iTunes with it on PLII Music, and it's 5.1.  Watching Lost online in PLII Movie is 5.1.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I can't run COD4 on this laptop
> 
> I can play a DVD on it...will that work?



no because the DVD is pre encoded with dolby digital.

what we need is a 5.1 game, to be honest.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

No luck until I get my Intel chip in.

When I do, I'll do a direct comparison between 5.1 Analog, Coax, and Optical, all through onboard sound.

I could do all three with my SB X-Fi as well if you like...but if I do, then you have to find someone to buy my X-Fi


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> No luck until I get my Intel chip in.
> 
> When I do, I'll do a direct comparison between 5.1 Analog, Coax, and Optical, all through onboard sound.
> 
> I could do all three with my SB X-Fi as well if you like...but if I do, then you have to find someone to buy my X-Fi



the main thing is, pre-encoded, post-encoded, or not at all.

The reason being the Z-5500's can decode over optical at least, so DVD movies will get surround sound where games wouldnt. post-encoding (like the auzentechs do) will add surround (the Z55s will say its dolby)


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Wait, am I wrong, or the Pro logic Movie/Music is for upmixing? I think so, because when I bought those beasts I didn't have my PC which arrived a month later. I hooked them to a PIII 866Mhz  on the onboard sound with only one green jack for headphones/2.0 speakers. So when I switched to Pro logic Movie/Music it upmixed the sound to 5.1... But I suppose that's fake 5.1 and it doesn't work for games.
EDIT: Ok, now I'm confused. Here's what I just did - Alice in Chains Music Bank DVD with Dolby 5.1. When I'm on 6ch Direct the base guitar is coming only from the center and the vocals and everything else is coming from the front/back. When the Z's are on Dolby Movie the vocals are coming from the center, the second vocals from the back, and everything else is on all the speakers (drums, lead and bass guitar, etc.)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Wait, am I wrong, or the Pro logic Movie/Music is for upmixing? I think so, because when I bought those beasts I didn't have my PC which arrived a month later. I hooked them to a PIII 866Mhz  on the onboard sound with only one green jack for headphones/2.0 speakers. So when I switched to Pro logic Movie/Music it upmixed the sound to 5.1... But I suppose that's fake 5.1 and it doesn't work for games.




Thats correct, its fake upmixing.

If you were to run that on a game, it would give you two sets of left and right - you'd have no REAR sound.

if you ran optical with that on, its the same as only connecting the green in analogue - lots of front audio, no rear!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn...looks like I'm definitely gonna need me an Auzentech after all...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Damn...looks like I'm definitely gonna need me an Auzentech after all...



And now you see why everyone cried when Nforce2 died and we had no more real time encoding!

its hard to get across to people how this works, as long as speakers make noise people assume its 5.1 sound.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah.  Luckily I've got a buyer for my X-Fi, though.  I'm definitely gonna have to pony up some extra cash to go for the Prelude, though.

When you getting your set of Z-5500 Digitals, Mussels?  You've got to take a picture of your facial expression when you first hear them


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah.  Luckily I've got a buyer for my X-Fi, though.  I'm definitely gonna have to pony up some extra cash to go for the Prelude, though.
> 
> When you getting your set of Z-5500 Digitals, Mussels?  You've got to take a picture of your facial expression when you first hear them



+1, you have to take a pic of your face 

Thats a great idea!  You may already think you know whats coming, but when you hear it your smile will stretch from ear to ear!


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 1, 2008)

The smile is going to be priceless! We really need to see a pic.  When I first tested them with some true 5.1 music (Metallica Black Album DVD-Audio, 8GB FLACs, max bitrate is around 20Mbits/sec) I was just sitting in front of the desk and waiting. When "Sad but True" started I was jumping up in the air. I was more than happy.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah.  Luckily I've got a buyer for my X-Fi, though.  I'm definitely gonna have to pony up some extra cash to go for the Prelude, though.
> 
> When you getting your set of Z-5500 Digitals, Mussels?  You've got to take a picture of your facial expression when you first hear them



they're shipping today - i had to pay extra shipping on them because they were too heavy for the regular courier to accept... may not make it in time for the weekend.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

I promise you, the extra money and the wait will be worth it.

Start thinking now...what is the *first* thing you're going to play though them?


----------



## gerrynicol (May 1, 2008)

I watched the Matrix when I first got mine  wow, brought that film back to life, I had goosebumps lol


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I promise you, the extra money and the wait will be worth it.
> 
> Start thinking now...what is the *first* thing you're going to play though them?



weeeeelll.... i do have some MP3's that might like dolby upmixing. have some anime (gundam 00, appleseed) in 5.1 as well, they might turn out shiny


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

Set aside 5-6hrs for setup and some listening when you open the box.  Trust me.  Once you start listening, you won't stop


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

well what suggestions (not music) do people have? any games or movies in particular? (apart from the aforementioned matrix, i own those on DVD so i can use them)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

The original Jurassic Park is epic with these speakers.  Any episodes of Band of Brothers or something like Saving Private Ryan or Black Hawk Down would scare you half to death.

Just think epic sound.  Any war action movie, anything like 300, Lord of the Rings would probably sound amazing on these as well...


----------



## asb2106 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> weeeeelll.... i do have some MP3's that might like dolby upmixing. have some anime (gundam 00, appleseed) in 5.1 as well, they might turn out shiny



I think you might be underestimating the power of the upmixing that the z5500 can do.  I dont bother with 5.1 audio anymore because the z5500 does such a great job of the placement of audio its amazing.  A 30 seconds from mars sound that I love has some speaker effects that position the audio around you and it sounds crystal clear from a 128kbs rip I did 2 years ago.  I have great confidence in the abilities of the 5500, so much!!


----------



## FatForester (May 1, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I think you might be underestimating the power of the upmixing that the z5500 can do.  I dont bother with 5.1 audio anymore because the z5500 does such a great job of the placement of audio its amazing.  A 30 seconds from mars sound that I love has some speaker effects that position the audio around you and it sounds crystal clear from a 128kbs rip I did 2 years ago.  I have great confidence in the abilities of the 5500, so much!!



128kbps??? You need to change that! If you think that 128 CBR's sound good, you need to re-rip into VBR V0-V2. I use Mediamonkey w/ the lame_enc.dll or EAC if I'm feeling REALLY crazy. The difference in quality is amazing!


----------



## asb2106 (May 1, 2008)

FatForester said:


> 128kbps??? You need to change that! If you think that 128 CBR's sound good, you need to re-rip into VBR V0-V2. I use Mediamonkey w/ the lame_enc.dll or EAC if I'm feeling REALLY crazy. The difference in quality is amazing!



well, like I said, that was 2 years ago.  I rip my media now in the WMA loseless codec.  

Im gonna look into your suggestion though.  That sounds like I sound be doing that!!


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

most of my MP3's are in the 128-320 range. doesnt help that i didnt rip most of it.

I'll try the upmixing, as the 'mixing' on my 540's is nasty (all it seems to do is add an echoey warbley version of the front speakers to the rears, its not even 2x stereo, its rather distorted)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

I'm on Dolby Digital (DD ) all the time, and it sounds great.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm on Dolby Digital (DD ) all the time, and it sounds great.



how does that work with the x-fi? you cant encode, so you just watch movies only?

(i have never used Z-5500's, so if you're speaking of some mode on it, i have no idea)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2008)

I honestly haven't used the X-Fi with it.  No reason to.  You're not gonna use DD with the X-Fi.  You're gonna let the X-Fi decode and do 6ch Direct.

For every input, you can select the mode.  For digital, you can do stereo, stereox2, DD PLII Movie, and DD PLII Music.  For analog, same ones, but if you're using the 6ch direct option, it will bypass any decoding by the pod, and give you what your sound card is putting out.

Hope that helps!


----------



## asb2106 (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm on Dolby Digital (DD ) all the time, and it sounds great.



me too!  I use music and movie, depending on how Im feeling that day.  And alot of my music is 128 - 192 also, ripped from others, and it does sound great on the DD settings.  I like to use the stereo x2 when Im cleaning or doing stuff around the house.  Its louder, but it doesnt have the "effect".


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I honestly haven't used the X-Fi with it.  No reason to.  You're not gonna use DD with the X-Fi.  You're gonna let the X-Fi decode and do 6ch Direct.
> 
> For every input, you can select the mode.  For digital, you can do stereo, stereox2, DD PLII Movie, and DD PLII Music.  For analog, same ones, but if you're using the 6ch direct option, it will bypass any decoding by the pod, and give you what your sound card is putting out.
> 
> Hope that helps!



saw the x-fi in your specs, i guess its on another rig then.

I WILL be running through the auzens encoder, but having the stereo x2 and DD PLII music sounds like a good thing


----------



## gerrynicol (May 1, 2008)

Im getting a bit confused here, I thought that (on optical) the DD movie/music 2 was just upmixing, and only when you play a DD signal(i.e movie) it will play true surround.  Am I missing something??


----------



## twicksisted (May 1, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Im getting a bit confused here, I thought that (on optical) the DD movie/music 2 was just upmixing, and only when you play a DD signal(i.e movie) it will play true surround.  Am I missing something??



You can have true surround over optical or analogue.
think of it this way (flow diagram):

*Computer > Soundcard > ADC / DAC > Z5500 headunit > DSP chip > DAC > Speakers*

The sound signal comes from the computer, into the DAC or ADC convertors on the headuint and finally to the speakers.
ADC = Analogue to Digital convertor
DAC = Digital to Analogue convertor

Direct Input = no processing on DSP straight source from the soundcard (true surround or whatever effect you have selected on headunit of Z5500)
Optical = Detects what is sent to it from the soundcard, be it surround, DTS, dolby etc... also have option of adding your own effects or upmixing

If you use your soundcard to do the processing (upmixing, dolby DTS etc...) then you will put a direct signal into the headunit of the Z5500 and have surround over optical or analogue.

Or you can send a signal to the Z5500 speakers and headunit and push it through the ADC / DAC convertors and DSP chips and upmix or add effects.
Using Optical has its benefits as you dont have to select the input or DSP setting, though the downfall is that if you have a sound playing for undfer a second it wont be audible as thats how long the headunit takes to detect a signal and start the audio playing


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Im getting a bit confused here, I thought that (on optical) the DD movie/music 2 was just upmixing, and only when you play a DD signal(i.e movie) it will play true surround.  Am I missing something??



you are correct. i just got confused because he said dolby for everything 

oh and....

THEY'RE HEEEEEERE.

Courier called to confirm i was home, as they're somewhat heavy to lug here if no ones ready to receive  10am right now, so i'll have alllllll day to mess with them. Quick! suggestions on what to listen to! 


and here they are!

Lol to the warning label 'magnetic - keep 2 feet away from TV and PC's' - since i use both, does that mean 4 feet?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

in accordance with the rules

   1. PC, wii, Xbox, playstation 2, MP3 player (why not)
   2. 2.1.0
   3. S-0115B
   4. R750
   5. optical for the PC - others for the other stuff 
   6. No boost 22 here.
   7. No idea, just got em!

second skin is cool  my keyboard can make the same purple color 

edit: how do i enable pro logic on optical? i cant seem to figure it out.
edit 2: it didnt want to enable until i actually had music playing. working peachy now - 5.1 MP3's. also windows volume had no effect for a few minutes as well.. all working now.

Now i just need the housemate to wake up, so i can crank the volume...


----------



## twicksisted (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> edit: how do i enable pro logic on optical? i cant seem to figure it out....




Optical is auto sensing, so you feed it a signal and it automatically senses what it is... for pro logic you need to feed it a pro logic signal from the soundcard....
If you use 6 channel direct, then you can apply DSP effects.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Optical is auto sensing, so you feed it a signal and it automatically senses what it is... for pro logic you need to feed it a pro logic signal from the soundcard....
> If you use 6 channel direct, then you can apply DSP effects.



it does work over optical. it just needs to sense a 2.0 channel signal first.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

a story in one of the reviews (tweaknews) listed on page 1. worth reposting 



			
				review said:
			
		

> Excess is good because the power is always there when you need it.
> 
> 
> But excess can also get you into some rather weird and bad situations also. Take me for instance, I am happily testing the system volume levels out in the Tweaknews office by gaming and listening to a little Lil' Jon & the Eastside Boyz and I thought all was well..........until the next morning.
> ...


----------



## gerrynicol (May 2, 2008)

thats awsome all hail the z5500

How are you getting on twith them Mussels hope your not stretching them out too hard today, you might want to break the sub in for a while before letting all hell loose lol.

Edit: and yeah, it will only play DD or Por logic when it is fed the proper signal(over the optical).


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> thats awsome all hail the z5500
> 
> How are you getting on twith them Mussels hope your not stretching them out too hard today, you might want to break the sub in for a while before letting all hell loose lol.
> 
> Edit: and yeah, it will only play DD or Por logic when it is fed the proper signal(over the optical).



atm just playing sup com, which doesnt support 5.1.

I did decide that high volume is unsafe, hehehe.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

http://www.auzentech.com/site/support/cmi_connections.php

^ VERY IMPORTANT LINK FOR AUZENTECH USERS.

Ok, simple abbreviation: To make the dolby live encoding work, you must set the Cmedia application to use "SPDIF output - dolby digital live"
In the windows control panel 'SPEAKERS' must be the default device, NOT digital output.

This is letting me use analogue games (such as rainbow 6 vegas 2) in full 5.1 DD (as recognised by the Z5500 head unit) over optical. It is damned sweet!


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> THEY'RE HEEEEEERE.
> 
> 
> Lol to the warning label 'magnetic - keep 2 feet away from TV and PC's' - since i use both, does that mean 4 feet?



Yay for you! You're going to have fun today!

The 2ft magnetic warning applies only to the sub. The satellites are all shielded and you can put them as close to your monitor/pc/TV as you like.

I had a look over at the logitech forums, the guys there say that the 2ft warning is only for safety reasons just in case and that people put the sub next to their pc with no problem..... They do say that if you put the sub next to the monitor the monitor turns purple though. Not that that would be an ideal place lol. Anyway, if you've got space in the room I wouldn't risk it, mine is in fact like 3 ft away from my pc.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yay for you! You're going to have fun today!
> 
> The 2ft magnetic warning applies only to the sub. The satellites are all shielded and you can put them as close to your monitor/pc/TV as you like.
> 
> I had a look over at the logitech forums, the guys there say that the 2ft warning is only for safety reasons just in case and that people put the sub next to their pc with no problem..... They do say that if you put the sub next to the monitor the monitor turns purple though. Not that that would be an ideal place lol. Anyway, if you've got space in the room I wouldn't risk it, mine is in fact like 3 ft away from my pc.



I'll take pics of the setup, once i tidy a few things (my PC is literally hanging in pieces, a fan stopped working earlier so i fixed it with the system running...)







^ there we go. high res (ish) showing where teh front speakers and sub are. The leftmost speaker was too far to the right blocking part of the screen because i moved it putting the panels back on the PC 

Enjoy my glorious junkpile of a workstation!


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2008)

Wow... nice stuff you got there. Great monitor! 
(The only thing is that it might need a teeny weeny bit of wire management )

Seriously though if I were you *I wouldn't keep the control pod on top of the sub.* Or else fix it with tape or something. With the vibrations it will move and drop on the floor and get ruined... It will move even if you have the volume not on high.

(And... one thing that's bad with logitech is that they don't supply individual spare parts)

I just took a small video with my photocamera showing the sub at slightly less than 2/3 general volume. If I manage to upload it anywhere I'll post a link, you see the 'logitech' logo at the centre of the sub vibrating.

Edit: Here's the link for uploaded video. 
(Lol it's short and very amateurish - first vid I uploaded on youtube doubling up my photo-camera as a video-cam. Put it on full-screen to view best) 

You notice I keep the bedroom 'cupboard' doors open on purpose otherwise they'd pick up a vibration of their own!


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Wow... nice stuff you got there. Great monitor!
> (The only thing is that it might need a teeny weeny bit of wire management )
> 
> Seriously though if I were you *I wouldn't keep the control pod on top of the sub.* Or else fix it with tape or something. With the vibrations it might move and drop on the floor and get ruined...
> ...



ok, i will move the unit. wire management... well, i'll get there. I was more interested in getting SOUND out of the beast 

As a sidenote/update to the post i made before about auzentech cards: using the dolby encoding feature, the speakers think they are getting full 5.1 audio even if it is not - you cannot use the upmixing features (pro logic, stereo x2 etc) in combination with DD live encoding.


----------



## malware (May 2, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Seriously though if I were you *I wouldn't keep the control pod on top of the sub.* Or else fix it with tape or something. With the vibrations it might move and drop on the floor and get ruined...
> 
> (And... one thing that's bad with logitech is that they don't supply individual spare parts)


Amen
And you need a women to clean this mess.  Seriously, there's too much precious hardware to let it work like that.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

malware said:


> Amen
> And you need a women to clean this mess.  Seriously, there's too much precious hardware to let it work like that.



the woman is too busy playing assassins creed and guitar hero in her mess of a room 

actually, as messy as the cables are its not as bad as it seems - the cables are visible because they are in FRONT of the desk. I found it rather hard to connect all the cables if its facing the other way  Now that its working, i plan to re-organize it a bit.


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2008)

malware said:


> Amen
> And you need a women to clean this mess.



The only problem would be: a woman who is able to 'clean the mess' and re-organise stuff with wire management and all will probably be leaving the rest of the house in a mess ohwell: I wouldn't let my husband get started on that one!)


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> The only problem would be: a woman who is able to 'clean the mess' and re-organise stuff with wire management and all will probably be leaving the rest of the house in a mess ohwell: I wouldn't let my husband get started on that one!)



... Black panther is a girl? and married?

Lol, news to me!

Housemate would just sit down and listen to music or game on here to be honest, she wouldnt bother cleaning it 

is there any other auzentech users here with the Z55's? I want to compare notes.


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ... Black panther is a girl? and married?
> 
> Lol, news to me!



Lol that's why I put the venus symbol in my avatar. 
Actually I'm not married but I've been with my partner for 13 years, I refer to him as my husband since we don't have divorce here... but don't get me started on that...



Mussels said:


> Housemate would just sit down and listen to music or game on here to be honest, she wouldnt bother cleaning it



Husband never touches my pc except to watch a movie together with me. He tried the Crysis demo once... said it was 'nice'... and keeps begging me to exchange the Z-5500 and take the Samsung 350W home system he has instead (NEVER!!!) I have a house-cleaner who comes around  like once every week or two but I don't let her touch anything within 3 feet of my rig. That area I do it myself. I got some wires on the floor too and I wouldn't want to have her jolt anything with a watery mop.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Lol that's why I put the venus symbol in my avatar.
> Actually I'm not married but I've been with my partner for 13 years, I refer to him as my husband since we don't have divorce here... but don't get me started on that...
> 
> 
> ...



ahh my female twin!

Anyway i have rebuilt teh setup  my tweaks and final setup are:

Coax from the PC - using auzens dolby encoding. no audible difference to optical.
Optical from the TV (TV has 2.0 speakers, but gets a 5.1 signal off the air)
Wii/Xbox - connected via RCA to the TV, hopefully they will output via the optical port 
Analogues currently empty - possibly for consoles if above fails.

Have also rearranged the desk and (almost) all cabling will post the 'after' pic once the camera charges.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> is there any other auzentech users here with the Z55's? I want to compare notes.



I have the prelude, connected via both analogue and optical.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> I have the prelude, connected via both analogue and optical.



do you use the dolby encoding (or DTS) on the optical? i am after your opinions on sound differences. IMO optical/coax sounds a little better (particularly in games) but i lose the pro logic effects for music listening.

Your thoughts/setup?

Edit: as promised, a pic after the ethnic cleansing of all dust bunnies and cable monsters.






the cables showing below the PC are actually mostly on a shelf, its just the angle that shows them.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 2, 2008)

I mainly just use the optical for movies, and the analouge for games/ music.
For games I use direct and for music I use the PL2 effect.
Nice screen btw, is does that do 1080P??


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> I mainly just use the optical for movies, and the analouge for games/ music.
> For games I use direct and for music I use the PL2 effect.
> Nice screen btw, is does that do 1080P??



1360x768 - so its a little above 720p. Then again, 1024x768 is a native res, which i find very handy as a backup for those pesky non widescreen games


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 2, 2008)

mussels, I really hope you're happy! Cheers man and finally - welcome. Advice from me - don't go over 85% volume...  To set them up properly I think you should use FLACs for clear sound. I used 20Mbit/s FLACs and only then I was able to really tune the speaker properly. Movies - Saving Private Ryan, all of the LOTRs, and Heat (the part where the team robs the bank and as they exit it the police arrives and... well, you should find out what happens yourself ) Have fun with the beasts. I'm sure you will. 
EDIT: If you have a lava lamp keep it away from the sub. You'll get a sh1tload of bubbles.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Lol to the bubbles.

What is this FLAC you speak of? isnt it an audio codec?


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 2, 2008)

Yes, FLAC is an audio codec - Free Lossless Audio Codec. Here is the page: flac.sourceforge.net/ If you have the K-Lite/ K-Lite MEGA Codec Pack installed you should have no problem playing FLACs in Win Media Player or Media Player Classic. About the bubbles - it took me 4 days to remove them by heating and rapid cooling with a peltier...


----------



## twicksisted (May 2, 2008)

wow you guys must really play yours loud hehe... I dont really crank mine till I watch a movie or something... and then I find it get eye-wincingly loud and I turn it down a bit... I guess my games room is a bit small


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 2, 2008)

Hehe, what's the point of having that much power and not make you neighbours hate you and pray that you go to hell sooner...  They annoyed me with rap, techno and r&b for over 10 years at insane volume levels! They didn't expect payback but I'm having my revenge thrown at them with full force. (I'm evil! ) Oh yeah, I enjoy the music. I don't only use it for destruction but sometimes I seem to forget that...


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> wow you guys must really play yours loud hehe... I dont really crank mine till I watch a movie or something... and then I find it get eye-wincingly loud and I turn it down a bit... I guess my games room is a bit small



i too am in a small room.

I tend to not play mine very loud at all, i wanted quaity at low-medium levels. these speakers sure do deliver for gaming... even compared to 5.1 on my old logitech X-540's, its totally different - the power behind the rear speakers makes it really shine, i can hear every gunshot and TELL what corner they're from.

I'm going to make a summary of things i've learned when combining these with an auzentech and write it up soon, so that prospective buyers know what they're getting.

Edit: and here it is. Once a reviewer... always a reviewer.
**********************************************
Z 5500 impressions on auzentech.

Setup: two strands of wires connect the speakers to the sub, making extensions/replacements fairly easy. The only thing that dictates positioning of the unit is that the cord from the sub to the central control unit is only about 2 feet long. (it is not advised to keep this unit on top of or extremely close to the sub, as it may fall over)

Analogue - behaves like any normal PC speakers, except with a crapload of power. THe power of the satellites and independant controls (turning rears up on their own, for example) really makes these shine - many speaker setups arent perfect, and boosting the rear volume made up for the fact mine are further behind me than they should.

Optical/Coax - for PC use, both behave the same. I have noticed no quality change, digital is digital i guess.

Optical/Coax with Dolby Digital Live! Enabled on my Auzentech X-plosion:
Everything is locked to Dolby digital 5.1 - as far as the speakers care, you are always getting 5.1 sound. This disables the upmixing features built into the unit, such as stereo x2, and dolby pro logic.
Downside is 2.0 audio cannot be upmixed, but 4.0/5.1 audio (such as from games) comes out in digital glory.


Preffered setups of myself and other members of the forum:

Config #1 (non auzentech users)
Analogue for games and music
Optical/coax (depends on soundcard) for movies - passthrough, no encoding or decoding on the PC.

Config #2 (auzentech users)
Optical/coax w/ encoding for all use - you lose the upmixing, but you free up the analogue ports for another PC/console (or 3x stereo ports for 3 consoles, as in my case)

having coax and optical works well because you can use one on the PC (coax most likely) and save optical for another use - DVD or blu ray player, or in my case to my TV to output its off-the-air signal in 5.1 sound.


----------



## twicksisted (May 3, 2008)

I use DTS & DTS Interactive.... over optical.
DTS is similar to dolby but uses less compression of the audio signals, so you get a better signal overall.

Quite happy with this on the Asus Xonar... I leave it on DTS & 6channel output.
when I want to watch a downloaded movie which is stereo, I select 2 channel and DTS Interactive which upmixes it to 5.1 (excellently too I might add).

The only thing I would change is that I wouldnt have bought a PCI-E Asus Xonar soundcard as its too long to fit in the top PCI-E X1 slot due to it hitting the ram (I have 4gigs taking up all slots).

I would have bought a PCI soundcard instead, as right now its sitting in my 2nd PCI-E X16 slot


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> I use DTS & DTS Interactive.... over optical.
> DTS is similar to dolby but uses less compression of the audio signals, so you get a better signal overall.
> 
> Quite happy with this on the Asus Xonar... I leave it on DTS & 6channel output.
> ...



does the xonar do encoding? Or do you just game etc with upmixing?

edit: as another finding, when using DD or DTS passthrough (thats how i have my media players setup for AC3 files) no other sound works. watching HD anime works in 5.1, but then i lose sound in everything else such as winamp and firefox.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> saw the x-fi in your specs, i guess its on another rig then.
> 
> I WILL be running through the auzens encoder, but having the stereo x2 and DD PLII music sounds like a good thing



It was in this rig, but I just got it running, and my speakers have been at school with me.  I've sold my X-Fi, and will be running off both analog and Optical from my motherboard until/if I buy my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.



Mussels said:


> So what's the moral of the story? This system is so loud it will piss even deaf people off.......



That right there my friend is the line that pushed me over the fence to buy these speakers 



Mussels said:


> Once a reviewer... always a reviewer.



You should do a user-submitted review on TechFuzion...

----------

Mussels, you're updated on the first post.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> You should do a user-submitted review on TechFuzion...



Maybe... but i like TPU more. I also like the idea of keeping all information posted in this thread for other users, as we can have a list of everything people need to know - at it seems, several people still dont quite grasp how digital (optical and coax) modes work completely, and i'll haunt this thread til everyone knows how to get the best sound from these beasts


----------



## twicksisted (May 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> does the xonar do encoding? Or do you just game etc with upmixing?
> 
> edit: as another finding, when using DD or DTS passthrough (thats how i have my media players setup for AC3 files) no other sound works. watching HD anime works in 5.1, but then i lose sound in everything else such as winamp and firefox.



Heres a link to its specs:
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1989&l1=25&l2=150&l3=0&l4=0

I rather use the Xonar to do all the encoding (rather than the headunit of the logitechs), as the circutry is better.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Heres a link to its specs:
> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1989&l1=25&l2=150&l3=0&l4=0
> 
> I rather use the Xonar to do all the encoding (rather than the headunit of the logitechs), as the circutry is better.



ah nice DTS encoding too, not just dolby.

pity its so long...


----------



## twicksisted (May 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ah nice DTS encoding too, not just dolby.
> 
> pity its so long...



you can get a pci version... also, I think that its just my bad luck for having my top PCI-E X1 slot at the same level as the ram which is why it wouldnt fit unless I only have 2 sticks of ram (I have 4 sticks)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2008)

The placement of PCI-Ex1 slots on motherboards is really irritating me.  I wanted to still be able to use my PCI-Ex1 TV Tuner when I moved Intel, and that severely limited my choice of motherboards.  I think everybody needs to be pushed to move PCI-E.  Whether that comes from motherboard manufacturers or add-in card manufacturers, it doesn't matter to me.  It needs to happen fast, though.

/rant

One great band to listen to on these speakers is Dream Theater.  They're sort of a Symphonic Groove Metal.  I love the CD Systematic Chaos.  Really great stuff


----------



## allen337 (May 4, 2008)

Im using onboard sound right now and the speakers are awesome, hooked up optical. Can anyone suggest just what sound card I need in this rig. Whats the best and what is overall best value. thanks in advance.  ALLEN


----------



## rampage (May 4, 2008)

I' not sure if you guys/girls know if there any telescopic stands that can be used on the speakers. I will be mainly using the setup in my room as a home theater and don't have anything to place the speakers on and don't feel like mounting the speakers on a wallpapered blue stone wall ..


----------



## gerrynicol (May 5, 2008)

We just had a power cut and the 2A fuse blew, no probs I had a few spare, they all blew as soon as I put them (well unit powered off, put fuse in, turned on then pop) anyone else had this?

EDIT: I think I was using normal 2A fuses, I will need to make a trip to Maplin for a 10pack of 2A Slow Blow fuses,(£1.49)


----------



## twicksisted (May 5, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Im using onboard sound right now and the speakers are awesome, hooked up optical. Can anyone suggest just what sound card I need in this rig. Whats the best and what is overall best value. thanks in advance.  ALLEN



Optical from motherboard is great for stereo as it dosent matter what soundcard you use, becuase the sound stays in the digital realm and isnt affected by the ADC DAC quality of the soundcard. It just passes straight through to the speakers without getting processed.

The only issue comes in when you want to use all 5.1 speakers (not just stereo).
Then I would reccommend the Azuntech Prelude, Asus Xonar or high end Xfi as they have optical output & Dolby / DTS encoding for surround sound and games / movies. They have good quality DAC/ ADC's and for PC multimedia & Gaming will bring the most out of your speakers.

I  am very happy with my Asus xonar, has solid vista 64bit drivers and OpenAI for future direct X10 games... optical output with 24bit 192khz output on a 5.1 speakers (Xfi & Azuntech have only 24/192 on front stereo and 24/48khz for the rest)... Also looks the dogs with its moulded heatsink and colour LED inputs on the back.


----------



## Black Panther (May 5, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> We just had a power cut and the 2A fuse blew, no probs I had a few spare, they all blew as soon as I put them (well unit powered off, put fuse in, turned on then pop) anyone else had this?
> 
> EDIT: I think I was using normal 2A fuses, I will need to make a trip to Maplin for a 10pack of 2A Slow Blow fuses,(£1.49)



I heard that if you switch on/off the Z-5500 from the switch at the back of the sub there is more chance to blow the fuse. I haven't tested it personally though (not eager to blow fuses myself).

And yes get the slow blow fuses. The other type will just blow out fast!


----------



## gerrynicol (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I think the guy at the local hardware shop just sold me a mixed bag lol. Will be getting the fuses before I go to work so I won't find out till I get in tonight if that sorts it out.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 5, 2008)

I just found this on the logitech site Link it says to use a 4A Slow Blow, not the 2A Slow Blow that is stated on the back of the sub 

I take it thats due to the high fallout of 2A slow blows

EDIT: Oops 4A is for the US systems  

P=IV  440W=4A*110V

and 500W=2A*250V


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Im using onboard sound right now and the speakers are awesome, hooked up optical. Can anyone suggest just what sound card I need in this rig. Whats the best and what is overall best value. thanks in advance.  ALLEN



as has been said - if you want stereo music and games and use the upmixer, it doesnt matter what soundcard you have. everything thats not pre-encoded (movies) will only be 2.0 sound however.

If you get a card, one of the auzentech cards or an asus xonar. The latest from both not only encode in dolby digital (which lets you get 5.1 over optical) but DTS as well (which lets you get AWESOME sound over digital)

To everyone else:
I've switched mine on and off from the back with no fuses dying. It may depend on load as well - if you start playing audio with the unit off, realise its off and go switch it on, it may not like powering up to make noise instantly.


----------



## chargerblender (May 7, 2008)

Just placed order for the z5500's, can't wait!!
can u get 6 ch output from an ipod (with right cables) or, if that ain@t gonna work 
is the analogue mp3 input on the side of the control hub decent enough, like all the channels.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

Set the unit to PLII Music when you put your iPod in 

Added to soon-to-be.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

chargerblender said:


> Just placed order for the z5500's, can't wait!!
> can u get 6 ch output from an ipod (with right cables) or, if that ain@t gonna work
> is the analogue mp3 input on the side of the control hub decent enough, like all the channels.



what danish said is correct. because the Ipod does not support surround sound, it only gives 2 channel audio - whatever port you use you can use teh speakers dolby pro logic 'music' mode to get noise out of all the speakers. (While it comes out of every speaker, its still technically not 5.1)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

It's 5.1, but fake 5.1.  Music (unless it's from a DVD usually - they do have DVD-Audio CDs) is stereo.  PLII Music actually does a really nice job with music, I think, though!


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

the way i see it, is its all about the source.

You can use double adaptors and connect 20 sets of speakers to a single stereo port - doesnt mean its 40.1 channel audio

Its a tecnhicality, but one i argue (even the logitechs agree - besides pro logic the other option is 'stereo x2', so dolby music would be 'stereo x2 + fade effect + center channel')


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

Stereo X2 is just the front and rear speakers playing the same thing
FL + RL & FR + RR

No centre channel


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Stereo X2 is just the front and rear speakers playing the same thing
> FL + RL & FR + RR
> 
> No centre channel



yup. the point i'm trying to make is many, many people would call that 'surround sound' or '4.1' sound simply because its coming out of 4 speakers (and sub) - thats why i am making the distinction based on the audio SOURCE


----------



## chargerblender (May 8, 2008)

So a ipod with a line in to the side of the control hub, with PLII enabled, sound will come out of all speakers +sound gd, i hope.


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

chargerblender said:


> So a ipod with a line in to the side of the control hub, with PLII enabled, sound will come out of all speakers +sound gd, i hope.



Yes...
Basically its a 5.1 speaker system,  amp & receiver... you can connect a multitude of devices to it... either mono, stereo and up to 5.1 surround over analogue or digital inputs.

If you do use a stereo (2 channel) source (eg: ipod)... then it will play stereo (2 channels/ speakers) or you can upmix it using either your computers soundcard or the receivers built in Stereo X2 or Dolby PLII settings which will send it to all of the surround speakers


----------



## rampage (May 8, 2008)

yeah PLII will turn a 2.0 stream into 5.1 stream based off of the origional 2.0 stream, but overall music quality will depend of the quality of the 2.0 stream (the quality of the mp3 on the ipod)


----------



## chargerblender (May 8, 2008)

kl thankyou,
although i just found out apple failed to repair my ipod under warranty
because the bastards worked out i put it in my washing machine


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

Oooo.  Ouch.

I'm trying to grab myself a new Zune 80GB.  Anyone have/had one that liked/hated it?  I played with one for a bit, and it seems like a pretty sweet toy.  Definitely an upgrade from my 60GB iPod Video (anyone wanna buy it? )


----------



## malware (May 8, 2008)

Hi, can anybody tell me where can I buy online an Auzentech X-Fi with custom OPAMPs from USA. Is there a place different from their own page where I can buy one and choose custom OPAMPs?


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2008)

rampage said:


> I' not sure if you guys/girls know if there any telescopic stands that can be used on the speakers. I will be mainly using the setup in my room as a home theater and don't have anything to place the speakers on and don't feel like mounting the speakers on a wallpapered blue stone wall ..



The speakers cannot be used on telescopic stands unless you plan some warranty-voiding modding.

I had seen a mod of the satellites somewhere on the net in which they put the satellites on stands. I'll search it for you and post the link if I find it again. However you have to practically open up the satellites and void the warranty to do so. Hence it wouldn't be worth if you're still within warranty.

EDIT:

I found the link on how to mod them.

But you have to open them up like this (hence my warranty warning) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The final result would be:





It's much worth having a look though because the instructions are step-by-step and really simple.

I can't resist linking to a picture of the final result next to the modder's one-eyed cat:


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

malware said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me where can I buy online an Auzentech X-Fi with custom OPAMPs from USA. Is there a place different from their own page where I can buy one and choose custom OPAMPs?



I could be wrong on this entirely... but from what I know if these cards... the opamp is an analogue amplifier that you can add on... and becuase of this it will only affect the analogue output of your soundcard... (so if you using optical, its not gonna be used).

Also... the Z5500's are great computer speakers, but hardly audiophile equipment deserving custom amplification... I think it wouldnt be noticeable atall on these speakers and you better off getting a standard azuntech and using optical... but thats just me personally


----------



## malware (May 8, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> I could be wrong on this entirely... but from what I know if these cards... the opamp is an analogue amplifier that you can add on... and becuase of this it will only affect the analogue output of your soundcard... (so if you using optical, its not gonna be used).
> 
> Also... the Z5500's are great computer speakers, but hardly audiophile equipment deserving custom amplification... I think it wouldnt be noticeable atall on these speakers and you better off getting a standard azuntech and using optical... but thats just me personally


Maybe you're right, I found a way to purchase from USA and have better prices than the PC magazines  here in my country, so the ~50$ I'm going to give here for warranty and the standard card could go to the custom OPAMPs from USA, that's all. We'll see what happens in the following weeks, most probably I'll listen to your words and purchase the original version after all.


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

If you did go down the opamp route... i think it only affects the stereo left and right channel... and the rest are amplified by the normal soundcard pre's... (so its pointless for 5.1 and cant be used in DTS surround).
also... you would probably have to use analogue to use the opamps... and then you wouldnt have DTS digital surround.

i have paired my Z5500's up with an Asus Xonar D2X and am very glad that I did... great interface... easy to use and not a single issue in vista 64bit atall


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I can't resist linking to a picture of the final result next to the modder's one-eyed cat:



Yarr matey!  There be lots of fish swimmin' below these nifty mounted speakers


----------



## freaksavior (May 9, 2008)

what size speaker wires do you peeps use? is it the standard or did you use a different one? im thinking about buying these and replacing the wire with 16guage monster speaker wire


----------



## chargerblender (May 9, 2008)

yeh, my z5500 arrived today!! using standard wire-pretty gd length for stock wires!
 For me i wld wory less about a wire upgrade, more about quality of my music and input cable quality.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 9, 2008)

Congrats!  I'll move you to the owners section; If you'd fill out the requested information, I'll add that, too!


----------



## twicksisted (May 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> what size speaker wires do you peeps use? is it the standard or did you use a different one? im thinking about buying these and replacing the wire with 16guage monster speaker wire



I think that would be a waste of money... the supplied cable is fine for the amp / speakers
try it and let us know if you can hear a difference, though I seriously doubt it


----------



## calvary1980 (May 10, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59884

- Christine


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> im thinking about buying these and replacing the wire with 16guage monster speaker wire



The wires have to be 18 gauge or higher.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> what size speaker wires do you peeps use? is it the standard or did you use a different one? im thinking about buying these and replacing the wire with 16guage monster speaker wire



It wouldn't help you any. If anything adding larger gauge wires to a lower power output would cause more distortion dispite the BS "monster cable" marketing.


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2008)

Anyone else get the feeling that the Second Skin changes the sound of the audio coming out of it?


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2008)

The second skin somewhat lowers the volume I guess?

I had tried it out but removed it because I preferred the original skin anyway.


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2008)

Yeah.. I agree. I thought the bass was quieter too. I usually don't have it up far, but I did today and it didn't seem to be nearly as high as before.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

The volume stepping is definitely different with the second skin.  You notice there are no more half-increments with volume.  As far as bass, I didn't notice any, but maybe I should do some comparisons...

Thanks for the link Christine.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 11, 2008)

second skin lowers the volume.

- Christine


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2008)

I get monster cables for lcheap so there not expensive. example. 30' of 16guage speakers wire is $24 i get it for $8. but ok. i plan to buy em in about a month


----------



## hv43082 (May 11, 2008)

Here's my simple set up.

Sound Card: X-Fi Fatality


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

Welcome hv43082 

Heck of a monitor you've got there!


----------



## hv43082 (May 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Welcome hv43082
> 
> Heck of a monitor you've got there!



Thanks.  It's like the only component that hold its value well.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

So will these speakers! 

BTW - Where you at in OC? Anywhere near me?


----------



## hv43082 (May 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> So will these speakers!
> 
> BTW - Where you at in OC? Anywhere near me?



Used to live in Westminster, which is pretty close to Newport.  I used to do some volunteer work at Hoag hospital.  Now I am in med school in Miami though.  No more sale tax from Newegg for me but no time to really play with my computer.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

I wish I had no sales tax from Newegg 

Hope med school's going well for ya!  Keep on the studies now and it'll be worth it in the long run.

...at least that's what they say


----------



## hv43082 (May 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I wish I had no sales tax from Newegg
> 
> Hope med school's going well for ya!  Keep on the studies now and it'll be worth it in the long run.
> 
> ...at least that's what they say



Haha I hope so too.  All I see so far is HUGE student loan.  I sure miss Fry's cuz I usually buy little stuffs there.  This speaker is too loud.  I turn it up 3 bars for BF2142 and the room is you can hear it in the whole apartment .


----------



## Black Panther (May 11, 2008)

Danish, I wish I was able to _purchase_ stuff from Newegg! Their prices are dead cheap compared to what we get here in Europe! 

To everyone:

Click this link to see how your Z-5500 bass performs. At even less than half the volume you should be feeling your window panes shaking!


----------



## FatForester (May 12, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59884
> 
> - Christine



I've been eying this for a while, and it seems Dell all of a sudden decided to play dumb. "Oh! SORRY, we don't know where this went. Product doesn't exist." They'll probably re-release it but 100 dollars more expensive.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Oh wow.  That sucks.

Well, they're still $224 from CompUSA...I think...

Dang!  Best price from a reliable place right now is $270 Shipped from ClubIT.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

i paid 350 for mine. that was a bargain here in aus 

I want to emphasise something, mostly because i didnt do it.

PLEASE put the rear speakers BEHIND and NOT BESIDE you!

Mine were behind, but not level with the front ones and it made teh surround effect very poor in games. They need to mirror the front speakers in order to sound right. It doesnt matter for music, but anything that relies on positional audio will be messed up if you dont do it that way.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Mussels.  Unfortunately, with the layout of my room, I've got no way of properly mounting them behind me   I've tried to think of other room configurations, but it just won't work.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 12, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59884
> 
> - Christine



They are back on the site still$200 (I paid £240 GBP for mine ) not sure about the shipping though.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Thanks man.  They've still got their Zune 80 sale page pulled


----------



## rampage (May 12, 2008)

as mussels has said the position of the speaker is VERY inportant, i dont know about the Logitech Z-5500's but i have an older LG 5.1/DTS home thearter set up and i cannot but the rear speakers too far behind me as the set up is in my bed room but with my speakers i found adjusting the volume of the indivual speakers and playing the the delay for the indivdual speaker work wonders for my set up...


----------



## thundershock (May 13, 2008)

*the new guy*

Hi, sorry to interrupt. I was passing by and saw this Z-5500 Club while I was searching for some info about the bass settings of the Z-5500 (which I may add I own) with the X-Fi Extreme Gamer 7.1 soundcard. I'm having trouble getting a satisfactory configuration as I find the sub sounds somehow "muddy" with some music media. DVD movies sound great and Enemy Territory Quake Wars rocks the room  

I paid around $400 for them about a month ago. I could have ordered from a cheaper site but decided to go local (Costa Rica) because of the warranty. Oh well, with shipping costs and taxes price would have been nearly the same 

You might want to know I did some quick tests and :

I can reach +22 no problem.  
Holding input+settings didn't work for me. 
Second skin worked but I like the first one
.

Mine has speaker wire connections, M/N: S-0115A
Will send a pic when I clean up a little


----------



## twicksisted (May 13, 2008)

hey thundershock, welcome to TPU & the Z5500 club


----------



## calvary1980 (May 13, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> They are back on the site still$200 (I paid £240 GBP for mine ) not sure about the shipping though.



Shipping is Free.

- Christine


----------



## Black Panther (May 13, 2008)

Welcome Thundershock!

Btw, to you and everyone, try not to use your speakers in boost level unless you have a really low sound source (not even boost 11 let alone boost 22) because you can do damage.

I tried mine at boost 22 for some seconds and there was a 'warm electronicky smell' in the room...  thankfully everything still works but I couldn't resist testing out boost 22...  I've read on the logitech forums about guys ruining their sets in boost mode...

Has anyone here made heads or tails about which settings are saved when you switch off your set?
Mine apparently seems to save settings in a very random way.

I always have mine on: 
PLII Music Effect, 
slightly more than half-way bass, 
slightly more than halfway surround, 
slightly less than half-way for the centre speaker, and 
just one and a half notches of volume (enough for the sounds while browsing, I put that up for movies/games/music )

However when I switch it on I always get these settings:
PLII Movie effect
only 3 bars of bass
0 bars for surround
1 bar for centre speaker
0 bars for volume


----------



## twicksisted (May 13, 2008)

hmmm i dunno about that... i use my soundcard to do all the processing for surround etc... and optical... so the settings arte saved in my soundcards control panel.

I am pretty sure that the circuitry & dsp of my soundcard is better for the task of surround and processing, so Id rather have it do all the work and let the Z5500's autosense the input and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Black Panther (May 13, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> hmmm i dunno about that... i use my soundcard to do all the processing for surround etc... and optical... so the settings arte saved in my soundcards control panel.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the circuitry & dsp of my soundcard is better for the task of surround and processing, so Id rather have it do all the work and let the Z5500's autosense the input and adjust accordingly.



So you mean that when you power on your pc you get the same sound setting in your Z-5500 as you had when you switched everything off? Complete with bass, satellite, volume and effect setting?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

I do...


----------



## twicksisted (May 13, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> So you mean that when you power on your pc you get the same sound setting in your Z-5500 as you had when you switched everything off? Complete with bass, satellite, volume and effect setting?



i think so... but it dosent matter becuase i keep everything default on the Z5500.... i do all the tweaking in the soundcards software and have all my profiles saved in the soundcard so that i dont have to fuss with the headunit


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2008)

i only run mine via digital (soundcard via coax, everything else into TV and then out via optical) and everything saves fine for me - that said, on digital i cant even use the dolby settings, therefore i dont know if they save or not.


----------



## thundershock (May 14, 2008)

Black Panther all my setting for volume, surround, etc remain the same when I turn the speakers off. I wonder if you are turning off the sub switch which I don't do ever. But even after a blackout all my Z-5500 remain the same.

About the soundcard settings, there's a known issue with the mayority of retail X-Fi soundcard drivers. It just won't save speaker configurations. Only Ausentech seems to have good drivers that save settings ..but mine is not Ausentech 

Oh, and I didn't had any media playing when I made the +22 test, actually I'm a little too sensitive to some sounds, says my Otorhinolaryngologist. And that is not superhearing, it's just some frequencies that can give me headaches, the mayority of people won't even notice them. So it's nice to know the speakers are powerfull but, as many people here said, I don't think I will ever use the boosts. 

I bought this speakers because in my research I saw a comment where someone said that he/she could hear instruments and voices with the Z-5500 that had never heard before with other speakers ...using the same media from their favorite song!

I'm very happy to tell you I had that same experience with many songs, but thats not achieved by turnning up the volume. Actually, if it is too loud you can't apreciate the music, even if it doesn't disort.

So if you want to wake up the neighbors it's OK, but really, they won't notice the diference between this and other speakers since this system has a sweet spot. If you are not in the sweet spot you are missing the point of having this speakers.

That said, I think it's cool to "feel" the bass once in a while


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2008)

thundershock said:


> my Otorhinolaryngologist


You have a dinosaur? 



(I too have heard new and impressive things here. games in particular make me drool with this set.)


----------



## Black Panther (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm no I don't switch off from the sub switch.

There it's happened again I just switched them on and they're on PLII Movie. I'm missing out something for sure because up to some weeks ago they had been switching on 6Ch Direct...


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 15, 2008)

Well, even if I turn them off form the sub switch the speakers DO remember my settings. You must have a problem or a different firmware?


----------



## Black Panther (May 15, 2008)

They've always been like that.

I checked Danish's first post of this thread, seems no one has firmware v2.0.9 like I have?


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 16, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm about 2 steps away from getting a Z-5500 speaker systems, but I have a question about the 6 channel direct cable. I can't find any pictures of it on the internet. Am I right by assumin that one end is 3 mini Jack plugs and the other end is RCA plugs? 

Also does anyone know how the speakers sound with HD Audio like SACD? Cause I might buy an SACD player to go along with it.

Thanks for such a great forum and a dedicated thread to the Z-5500 guys!


----------



## twicksisted (May 16, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Hello everyone. I'm about 2 steps away from getting a Z-5500 speaker systems, but I have a question about the 6 channel direct cable. I can't find any pictures of it on the internet. Am I right by assumin that one end is 3 mini Jack plugs and the other end is RCA plugs?
> 
> Also does anyone know how the speakers sound with HD Audio like SACD? Cause I might buy an SACD player to go along with it.
> 
> Thanks for such a great forum and a dedicated thread to the Z-5500 guys!




both ends of the supplied main cable are minijack.... you dont have the use the supplied cable though and you can buy cables with RCA - Minijack from audio shops if you need.

alternatively you can use co-axial or optical... or 3 pairs of "RCA - minijack"


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

the 6 channel cables are 3 pairs of standard stereo plugs - the same as on the PC soundcard, or headphones for example.

The speakers themselves use RCA plugs on early models of these speakers, most that you'll get today use strands of wire (supplied, and a lot easier to attach/remove)


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 16, 2008)

Ok thanks guys, I get it. What about hooking it up to an SACD player? Are the Z-5500 speakers good enough to take advantage of HD Audio?
Also are the speakers upgradable?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

i have no idea what an SACD player is, sorry.

Well they are THX certified, so at a guess... yeah. These are the best you can get in PC speakers, and they certainly challenge a lot of home cinema speakers. your definition of 'HD' audio leaves a bit to be desired. If you're talking onboard HD audio, that means next to nothing. If you mean digital audio like dolby digital and DTS, then yes - they decode those wonderfully.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i have no idea what an SACD player is, sorry.



Really SACD is Super Audio CD, 24-bit multi channel audio CDs, with sample rates from 88.1kHz-2Ghz.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Really SACD is Super Audio CD, 24-bit multi channel audio CDs, with sample rates from 88.1kHz-2Ghz.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD



never seen them. guess they arent popular in australia, most people here are satisfied with 128Kb MP3's 

Anyway, the Z55's are rated to 24 bit, 96Khz so i guess that oughta give you a good idea what they're capable of.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 16, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Really SACD is Super Audio CD, 24-bit multi channel audio CDs, with sample rates from 88.1kHz-2Ghz.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD



They will sound amazing.  Use a good Optical cable from your SACD player to the head unit.  You will be blown away.

An SACD is basically the precursor to DVD Audio discs.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> They will sound amazing.  Use a good Optical cable from your SACD player to the head unit.  You will be blown away.
> 
> An SACD is basically the precursor to DVD Audio discs.



and i've never seen a DVD-A in person either 

sigh... freakin ipod generation.

anyone know a good source to get (legal preferably) some of this uber quality music? i'd like to see how good it really is. (digital format, plz)


----------



## twicksisted (May 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and i've never seen a DVD-A in person either
> 
> sigh... freakin ipod generation.
> 
> anyone know a good source to get (legal preferably) some of this uber quality music? i'd like to see how good it really is. (digital format, plz)




Different media may be able to contain larger amounts of data, and they may be different formats availible that are capable of outputting a higher resolution, but at the end of the day is down to how the actual audio file was produced, mixed and mastered that determines what it sounds like.

Most professional recording studios mix and master in 24bit 48khz... then after mastering the file is set at 16bit 44.1khz for audio CD's, Vinyl & MP3.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Different media may be able to contain larger amounts of data, and they may be different formats availible that are capable of outputting a higher resolution, but at the end of the day is down to how the actual audio file was produced, mixed and mastered that determines what it sounds like.
> 
> Most professional recording studios mix and master in 24bit 48khz... then after mastering the file is set at 16bit 44.1khz for audio CD's, Vinyl & MP3.



yeah... any links, or someone want to PM/email me a good high quality file? I'm interested in this DVD audio and such that you are mentioning.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 16, 2008)

I got a sample CD with my X-Fi.  Only piece of DVD Audio I ever saw in person.  It really didn't take off...


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 17, 2008)

Why is the Z-5500 so hard to find in stores? Major electronic stores like Best Buy and Circuit City don't carry it. Its seems like its online only.
Also does anyone have any expereince with buying from eCost.com? They have a sale for $165.99 USD.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2008)

BUY IT!!!  That's an AMAZING price.  I've heard the name, but I don't have any personal experience.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 17, 2008)

I have another question. When connected by the s/pdif to my computer, and playing stereo audio. Will the subwoofer still work? Will it only be 2.0 and not be 2.1? In the my manual it says my computer supports Stereo, 4-Channel, and 6-Channel Audio.
I have an Asus A7V8X-X for the record.

Oh and by the way I recommend to stay far away from eCost.com I found two websites that have reviews for it, and they rate an adverage of 1.8/10 from a pool of about 70 customer reviews!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2008)

Yes, the sub will work.

And thanks for the heads up on eCost.  I won't add it to the first post.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2008)

the sub will work, it will just leech the bass out of the front two channels, rather than have its own channel for exactly the right amount of bass.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2008)

I would just set it to PLII Music anyway.  It sounds pretty damn good for crummy MP3 music


----------



## gerrynicol (May 18, 2008)

just got a new monitor, so had to set them up a bit differently. After many attempts to get it looking good, here goes.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 18, 2008)

Are there any speaker stands from the surround speaker? On the Logitech website there is a video demo of the satilites on stands, but noone seems to know which they are.

Also to *gerrynicol*:
How did you get your center speaker to balance on your flat screen monitor like that?


Oh and Geek.com has the Logitech Z-5500 on sale for $159.99!. I ordered it last night! And the store has decent reviews this time. 
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=970115-0403-R&cpc=SCH


----------



## gerrynicol (May 18, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Also to *gerrynicol*:How did you get your center speaker to balance on your flat screen monitor like that?




I have a couple of foam pads on the bottom and use the feet to prop the back up.

see pic.


----------



## Black Panther (May 18, 2008)

Nice idea gerrynicol!



Black Panther said:


> Has anyone here made heads or tails about which settings are saved when you switch off your set?
> Mine apparently seems to save settings in a very random way.



I think I discovered the 'random' way in which settings are saved.
I put the settings I wanted, then switched off the speakers before switching off the pc.
Voila my settings got 'saved' now and everytime I switch on the pc I get them correct.
wtf...


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 21, 2008)

Ok It finally arrived. My Z-5500.
I have an embarrasingly lame camera, but here are some photos.


















Everything works ok. I seem to get Boost 11.

For the life of me I can't seem to get 5.1 with S/PDIF using Windows Media Player 11 with files nor DVDs. I can get 5.1 with PowerDVD with DVDs only but not files.
With the 6-Channel Direct cable everything works well, but I would have liked to use the S/PDIF cable I bought specidically for this rig. Any help?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

What does your head unit display while you're trying to get that?  Are you using Coax or Optical?


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> For the life of me I can't seem to get 5.1 with S/PDIF using Windows Media Player 11 with files nor DVDs. I can get 5.1 with PowerDVD with DVDs only but not files.
> With the 6-Channel Direct cable everything works well, but I would have liked to use the S/PDIF cable I bought specidically for this rig. Any help?



you only have 2 channel audio sources, so its not going to work 5.1 - windows media player also sucks.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

You should be able to just set it to PLII Music...I can with Coax.  Not sure about Optical, though.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

optical and coax work exactly the same - i think he was talking about 5.1 as the unit reports it, it would be telling him he's ony getting 2.0 audio


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

Gotcha.  Yeah these speakers aren't going to turn MP3s into true 5.1 sources, but PLII Music works nicely to remedy that


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 21, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion, the pics I posted are not related to my problem. That pic of the display is reflecting a Audio CD at a 88.2kHz sample rate. I don't know why it says 96kHz connected by TOSlink.

Anyway as for my problem, my unit says Input: Coax and Effect:Stereo when the source is a 5.1 DVD and a Divx file with 5.1. I only get it to DDigital when playing a DVD through PowerDVD. But not with Windows Media Player 11. And agian this is with the coax connection. With the 6-Channel direct everything is great.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the pics I posted are not related to my problem. That pic of the display is reflecting a Audio CD at a 88.2kHz sample rate. I don't know why it says 96kHz connected by TOSlink.
> 
> Anyway as for my problem, my unit says Input: Coax and Effect:Stereo when the source is a 5.1 DVD and a Divx file with 5.1. I only get it to DDigital when playing a DVD through PowerDVD. But not with Windows Media Player 11.



because media player doesnt support it. thats why i call it a crap player.

Remember digital audio (optical and coax) are ONLY 2.0 - you need pre-encoded data to get 5.1. you also need the SPEAKERS to decode it. If your software changes it to 5.1, it WILL NOT come out the speakers if they're decoding it. You will need SPDIF passthrough to get that working (an option that powrDVD definatly supports)


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 21, 2008)

Ok I got you. But heres what I don't get, the divx file I have has 5.1 AC3 audio. Played from my PS3 -> Optical it is definetly 5.1 (not PL II) but when the same file is on my computer it is only stereo with Coax and 5.1 with 6 channel. Why is this?


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

because your software is decoding it, for use over analogue.

You would need it to work via PASSTHROUGH, often called SPDIF - whatever codec is controlling this on your PC, needs to be setup to use passthrough so that the speakers, and not the PC, is decoding it.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 21, 2008)

Ok I've figured it out. Dolby Decoder was not enabled in my ffdshow settings and PowerDVD can only be used for DVD and file playback. Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2008)

well there you go. glad that its fixed.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 22, 2008)

So how many of you use Pro logic II for Music? It does'nt sound as well as I would have liked. Its too simular to StereoX2. How loud should my surround speaker be? I currently have them on 6/9 is'nt that loud enough?


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2008)

PL II music isnt just stereo x2, it focuses the sound more to the front. Of course its similar to stereo x2, if you want better, get better quality music/ 5.1 music to begin with.

Volume depends entirely on you. set it as loud as you want it.


----------



## Rabbit 123 (May 22, 2008)

*Hey all*

Hey, i got these bad boys about a month ago and there amazing, but recently i got a 42" plasma and ive had to keep swapping when i use my TV and when im on my PC ( for the speakers)
and they have died, im quessing its the fuse in the subwoofer, ive looked all over and can not find the fuse i need, i live in the UK if that helps, i know its a 2a slow blow fuse, but they are all different sizes, if anyone can post a link to the one i need, that would be of great help.  

i want sound  lol


Thanks


----------



## Black Panther (May 22, 2008)

Rabbit 123 said:


> but they are all different sizes, if anyone can post a link to the one i need, that would be of great help.



When my fuse blew out I removed it from the sub, and carried it with me in my pocket till I found one which was the same size. I think that way you surely can't go wrong on the size.
I purchased 10 fuses... and it hasn't blown out since!

Be careful in removing the old fuse so that you don't break the fuse-holder...

Edit: here's the size-- 2 Amp (T2H) 20mm x 5mm slow blow.

Btw, some Z5500 have the fuse 4 Amp instead of 2 Amp. Check what yours is.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 22, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Edit: here's the size-- 2 Amp (T2H) 20mm x 5mm slow blow.
> Btw, some Z5500 have the fuse 4 Amp instead of 2 Amp. Check what yours is.



FYI, P10 on this thread:

P=IV 440W=4A*110V

and 500W=2A*250V

so you only need the 4 amp fuse if you are running 110V.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 25, 2008)

About Surround Delay. Now I know there should be some delay when watching movies, but what about music? Under what circumstances would someone use the delay? 

2. And should there be a center channel with instrumental music?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> About Surround Delay. Now I know there should be some delay when watching movies, but what about music? Under what circumstances would someone use the delay?
> 
> 2. And should there be a center channel with instrumental music?



if its only a 2.0 source, and you use upmixing i dont know about a center channel. listen and see!

Surround delay can sound better, thats all. try with it and see if you like it.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2008)

There is a formula somewhere...you're supposed to calculate the delay in milliseconds according to how far away your speakers are from your head.  You use the speed of sound, I'm pretty sure...at least that would make sense.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> There is a formula somewhere...you're supposed to calculate the delay in milliseconds according to how far away your speakers are from your head.  You use the speed of sound, I'm pretty sure...at least that would make sense.



Right I know there are more proper procedures based on acoustical science rather than "Listen and see if you like it!". The more sophisticated receivers come with speacial microphones that help tune the surround properly.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2008)

That's intense!  Honestly, this thing has as many inputs and outputs and setting tweaks as our ONKYO receiver downstairs.  These speakers rock


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 25, 2008)

Yes they indeed Rock! I just wish I understood how to use them to thier fullest potential.


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm really sorry that I didn't write in the club for a while, but I was busy with my girlfriend - going out and doing 'other' things... I'm really happy that my dad doesn't know about the 'other' things we do...  And btw - she likes the speakers a lot too.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2008)

Lmao, use the speakers while you do those 'other' things to get a good groove going


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 26, 2008)

Hey I noticed when I connect my 80GB Zune to the line-in of the receiver, I get a 96--24 displayed on the screen. Is the Z-5500 upscaling the audio? The files being played are WMA Lossless 44.1 16-bit.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2008)

It's actually a bug.  You're on the second skin aren't you?


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 26, 2008)

No I'm on the one thats the default, with the red light.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

i geti t too, it just says 96/24 over analogue, regardless of second skin (which i do use)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2008)

I think it's a bug.  It's discussed in this thread somewhere...


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 26, 2008)

Nah, I can't really use the speakers to get her in the right mood - mu collection of over 1,8TB of death metal might be impressive to some of my friends, but she's not exactly into this kind of music, as you can imagine.  About the 96/24 bug - I get that on an MP3 player, CD player and everything thats analog. So it must be a factory bug.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2008)

Yeah it's a bug.  Don't worry about it.

And yeah, death metal would only turn on a select group of girls...and I'm not so sure I'd want to date anyone turned on by death metal...


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't date a girl who is turned on by death metal too... Most of 'em are like zombies...  But anyway, we haven't had any arguments about music so far and we don't really care about music when we're getting on...


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm not so sure I'd want to date anyone turned on by death metal...



you just hurt Masters feelings now, you know he had a secret crush on you


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 26, 2008)

Don't worry Mussels - I'm already occupied. Well, she's not a hardware/mod maniac, but I guess I'll have to live with that.


----------



## twicksisted (May 26, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> About the 96/24 bug - I get that on an MP3 player, CD player and everything thats analog. So it must be a factory bug.



i dont think its a bug.... its because internally the DSp's of the headunit work at 24bit 96khz resolution no matter what the analogue source


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 26, 2008)

i have a creative 5.1


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 26, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> i dont think its a bug.... its because internally the DSp's of the headunit work at 24bit 96khz resolution no matter what the analogue source



Where did you learn that the unit works 96kHz-24-bit at all times?
If that where true should'nt all the inputs display 96-24?

Logitech support claimed that it is not supposed to happen.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2008)

I'm just his fantasy


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 26, 2008)

Nah. Sorry, DD, but you don't seem to be a Skulltrail platform so you're not my fantasy.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Nah. Sorry, DD, but you don't seem to be a Skulltrail platform so you're not my fantasy.



lol your fantasy needs two sockets.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2008)

Sorry Master_of_Time.  I'm a one socket man. 

BTW, coming soon, my impressions of the Z-5500s on an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude!


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

lol i just realised on the first page of this thread, my details are wrong.

# Mussels
Devices: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude Optical, Wii, Xbox, PS2, MP3 Player
Speaker Info: Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R750, No Boost 22
Favorite Media: -

Should be/updated to
# Mussels
Devices: Auzentech X-mystique Coax, HDTV Optical, Wii, Xbox, PS2, MP3 Player
Speaker Info: Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115B, PID: R750, Boost 22
Favorite Media: - anime! (in 5.1  )


i *DO!* have boost 22! it only works on ANALOGUE. it does NOT work on optical or coax.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2008)

Updated Mussels.

What is the Creative equivalent of the X-Mystique?


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Updated Mussels.
> 
> What is the Creative equivalent of the X-Mystique?



dont think they have one.

The X-mystique was the first of the auzens to have a dolby digital encoder - the X-plosion came after with DTS, and then came the later models everyone knows.

Audio quality wise, its the same as my audigy 4, clearer mid/high but with less punchy bass (mostly because the A4 has a slider for bass boost and this doesnt - irrelevant with these speakers however, since i can just turn the sub volume up)

I would seriously like people who say boost 22 doesnt work, to test them over analogue - i was suprised when it worked all of a sudden after noticing all the people on page 1 who claimed it worked, were on analogue


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2008)

I just tried it right after I read your post.  No go for me


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I just tried it right after I read your post.  No go for me



my exact settings are:

analogue (6 channel, not 3xstereo)
turn volume to minimum.
Turn volume up slowly til it hits boost 11
hit mute and hold it as you turn it up.

Note: i did this with the head unit and not the remote.

Now as a real biatch... my unit is stuck and says 'volume 11' when on analogue, and boost 22 no longer works. i think boost 11 is stuck on.


edit: NOW i get it.

Hold down mute BEFORE moving the volume knob. What happens is you can toggle boost 11 on any setting you want, and it STICKS. if you are on boost 11 when you acvitate this, it allows you to go to boost 22.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2008)

I already have the +11 set for analog sources, but when that's enabled, I get no boost.  It ends at a full bar at volume +11.  I'm gonna try on the factory skin...


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I already have the +11 set for analog sources, but when that's enabled, I get no boost.  It ends at a full bar at volume +11.  I'm gonna try on the factory skin...



Follow these steps.

Lower volume to 0 (disable the +11 feature)
turn the knob to max
Turn the volume up more to boost 11
Hold down mute and turn it more

The key is that +11 and BOOST 11 are shown differently - if you hold mute BEFORE you hit boost 11, boost 22 does not work. If you have +11 enabled, hold mute and dial the volume down to its at normal again, before trying boost 22.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2008)

I DID IT YAY!!!!!!!
 Mussels!

I think it might only work on the first skin for me...


----------



## twicksisted (May 27, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Where did you learn that the unit works 96kHz-24-bit at all times?
> If that where true should'nt all the inputs display 96-24?
> 
> Logitech support claimed that it is not supposed to happen.



Well I have a lot of different pieces of studio kit at home... a lot of my effects processors have DSP chips inside that work at 24/96... this is what they operate at digitally no matter the fact that the imput is analogue audio.

The AD convertor takes the analogue source and sends it to the DSP's which operate digitally at 24/96... and this could be why it displays 24/96 on an analogue source.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

more or less, its just saying 24/96 because analogue cant specify what bitrates it runs at. The internals run at max just in case, and they're displaying it as a bug.


----------



## Zeos (May 27, 2008)

Hi, and thanx for all the info found here.

1. PC analog and optic.
2. 2.0.9
3. S-0115B
4. R640
5. speaker wire
6. Boost 22.
7. -

Bought them about 15 months ago for about 500$ (I'm from Romania).
I use the integrated sound card. Now i use the digital connexion for music, coz after i bought a new system i have really bad interference on analog.
I use analog for games and movies (5.1) coz without a sound card that would do the conversions for me would be troublesome.

I have the R640 pid, but no pops here. Everything works fine.
The volume does change when i change skin as other posters noticed, but the max volume is the same. In this alt skin the volume increases .. exponentially or something (instead of linearly).

What else? ... Same 96/24 thing on analog. I use the second skin atm. Happy user .


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Follow these steps.
> 
> Lower volume to 0 (disable the +11 feature)
> turn the knob to max
> ...



Darn it still does'nt work for me.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Darn it still does'nt work for me.



when on a normal volume, can you enable the  +11 feature? (note that its NOT boost 11) you achieve it by holding mute (on the head unit) and turning the volume dial up.

Boost 22 is achieved by being on boost 11, and then activating +11 - i have a feeling those that cant get boost 22, dont have the +11 feature.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 28, 2008)

Yes I can get Boost 11 and +11. I'm going into boost 11 and then holding mute I turn the knob further. But nothing changes. I'm using firmware 2.1.0 I think.
Its no big deal I guess, I mean why would someone want to blast out thier Z-5500 anyway. 

There is one thing I'd like to mention. My unit started doing some wierd things yesterday and the day before. Once it got stuck in Detecting... the signal. Then once it displayed "No Digital Data" even though there still was sound. Then later it got stuck in Pro logic II mode, even when changing to Stereo. Power cycling the unit fixed these problems, but I was just wondering if anyone else ever experienced these glitches?


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Yes I can get Boost 11 and +11. I'm going into boost 11 and then holding mute I turn the knob further. But nothing changes. I'm using firmware 2.1.0 I think.
> Its no big deal I guess, I mean why would someone want to blast out thier Z-5500 anyway.
> 
> There is one thing I'd like to mention. My unit started doing some wierd things yesterday and the day before. Once it got stuck in Detecting... the signal. Then once it displayed "No Digital Data" even though there still was sound. Then later it got stuck in Pro logic II mode, even when changing to Stereo. Power cycling the unit fixed these problems, but I was just wondering if anyone else ever experienced these glitches?



boost 22 only works on analogue, btw.

My unit gets stuck on coax using my auzentech - what i see happening is that befcause the soundcard is making streams as it goes, while the unit expects constant non-stop audio, small hitches occur... fast swaps between sound and no sound (such as playing crappy flash animation games, and the pauses between levels) seem to confuse the unit sometimes.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2008)

I've finally got my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude up and running, and I can already tell the difference between it and my X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion in music.  Time to try out some games and movies 

BTW - Any way to set that green LED to stop blinking?


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (May 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> boost 22 only works on analogue, btw.



 Well thats it! I totally missed that point. Now I have Boost 22.
I wonder what the +11 is? Boost mode is in the manual, but not the +11.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2008)

It's an analog volume offset.  If you haven't noticed, digital (coax/optical) is always louder than analog, so the +11 or whatever you set it to makes it so you don't have to worry about huge volume changes when switching sources.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I've finally got my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude up and running, and I can already tell the difference between it and my X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion in music.  Time to try out some games and movies
> 
> BTW - Any way to set that green LED to stop blinking?



what green LED?

at least i fixed everyones boost 22


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2008)

On the Prelude.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> On the Prelude.



no idea sorry, just tape over them.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2008)

OH that's right you have the X-Mystique.  I keep thinking you've got the prelude


----------



## asb2106 (May 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> what green LED?
> 
> at least i fixed everyones boost 22



I still do not have boost 22 when using analog, any ideas?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2008)

You used his process?  If you still can't get it, then you might just not have the capability.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I still do not have boost 22 when using analog, any ideas?



assuming you have +11 capability, make sure its off before you start. also make sure you only use the headunit and not the remote when doing it.


----------



## asb2106 (May 30, 2008)

Ive tried everything mentioned, no go.

But honestly, Im not concerned, with Boost 11 these are impossible to listen to(not to mention what the neighbors think).  There is no need even for the noise this puts out at boost 11.  I have my EQ setup just right on my audio out, and the headunit tuned just right, I never really go over full volume, sometimes boost 2 or 3.  I have a good ear for distortion and when you get into boost, it gets pretty easy to hear.  


Man, 3 years old, and I still love my z5500.

Edit**  I do have +11, and I do not use the remote, after the batteries died I never replaced them.

And can boost 22 only be done on analog?  I have tried it in every possible config, with nothing.  Just wondering, cause I only really use the Coax & Optical inputs


----------



## twicksisted (May 30, 2008)

man... i just got another HD2900... and now i had to take out my Asus Xonar D2X!!!!!
will be sorely missed... but to be honest i am using optical from the onboard sound on my asus MB and it sounds fine 

the motherboard I have I need to use the PCI-E X16 slot for that soundcard as all the other PCIX1 slots dont fit it becuiase of my 4GB ram

anyone in SE england want to buy an Asus xonar D2X... its about a month old and perfect condition with box!


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Ive tried everything mentioned, no go.
> 
> But honestly, Im not concerned, with Boost 11 these are impossible to listen to(not to mention what the neighbors think).  There is no need even for the noise this puts out at boost 11.  I have my EQ setup just right on my audio out, and the headunit tuned just right, I never really go over full volume, sometimes boost 2 or 3.  I have a good ear for distortion and when you get into boost, it gets pretty easy to hear.
> 
> ...



yeah its analogue only. i use coax too, so i dont use boost either.


----------



## freaksavior (May 31, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> man... i just got another HD2900... and now i had to take out my Asus Xonar D2X!!!!!
> will be sorely missed... but to be honest i am using optical from the onboard sound on my asus MB and it sounds fine
> 
> the motherboard I have I need to use the PCI-E X16 slot for that soundcard as all the other PCIX1 slots dont fit it becuiase of my 4GB ram
> ...



i would buy it. but depends if the price is right and you would ship to the us


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 6, 2008)

nope... ill probably hold onto it as i was to get another mobo soon that i can crossfire & use the pci soundcard hehe...
going back to onboard sucks


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 6, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> nope... ill probably hold onto it as i was to get another mobo soon that i can crossfire & use the pci soundcard hehe...
> going back to onboard sucks



i bought a xonar d2 (same as the d2x) anyway from Xazax

cant wait to get it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i bought a xonar d2 (same as the d2x) anyway from Xazax
> 
> cant wait to get it



i'm going for the one with the HDMI audio  i'll get it one day...


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2008)

http://sinan.ussakli.net/basstest/

Check that out guys.


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 7, 2008)

well my question is the following:

Z5500 has Cirus logic chip, in digital mode does it send signal at 24 bits or is it 

losy and only gives 16bits?

i have Z5500 and SB X-FI xtremegamer Falatal1ty in a Asus rampage formula

what do you recomend for best audio experience analog or digital?

cheers


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 8, 2008)

MrHydes said:


> well my question is the following:
> 
> Z5500 has Cirus logic chip, in digital mode does it send signal at 24 bits or is it
> 
> ...



well to be perfectly honest im not 100% sure of the signal path...

i am pretty sure that they diddnt send 24bit audio to the speakers or convert 24bit audio down to 16bit before going to analogue and the to the speakers. that would be doubling the work and messing with the quality.
if it did it would go something like this 24bit D > down to 16bit D > from 16bit A > to the speakers....

doubt very much it would do this when the easiers and less lossy route would be 24bit D> analogue amps to speakers

Remember that the connection from the headunit/amp to the speakers is analogue, so in all probability, it converts from 24bit digital straight to analogue befopre reaching the speakers.

even an analogue signals appear to be processed with 24bit 96K digital internally... but thats just the resolution that the headunit works at (which some people insist on calling a bug)

also... i dont really see the significance as to be honest for a pair of £200 speakers, you will be very hard pressed to find any fault with them for what they are.... and youll need serious audiophile eardrums to find and fault... what you wikll hear with normal eardrums is serious SPL's (sound pressure levels) in most normal to large rooms for very little money!



for best audio experience... i would say optical digital... that way you dont have to use the headuint to tune the sound... the soundcard will work on the signal its fed and react to it... be it dolby or DTS.... you wont have to touch anything except volume... having said that, this works perfectly for me on my Asus D2X soundcard, and I havent used the Xfi on optical through this card.


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 8, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> well to be perfectly honest im not 100% sure of the signal path...
> 
> i am pretty sure that they diddnt send 24bit audio to the speakers or convert 24bit audio down to 16bit before going to analogue and the to the speakers. that would be doubling the work and messing with the quality.
> if it did it would go something like this 24bit D > down to 16bit D > from 16bit A > to the speakers....
> ...





> Inside the SoundTouch™ Control Center lies a Cirrus CS494003 32-bit DSP to handle both Dolby® Digital and DTS® bitstreams including DTS® 96/24 data for unsupassed sound quality. A Cirrus CS42526 data conversion chip is used to move signals between the analog and digital domains. The CS42526 contains an amazing number of high-quality converters including six 24-bit DACs and two 24-bit ADCs.



review: *laaudiofile*

looks like i'm wrong...  six  *24-bit DACs* and  two *24-bit ADCs*


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 10, 2008)

Jesus freakin' Christ... My girlfriend has gone mad! I just don't even have time to terrorize the neighbors with some death/black metal any more... It's all about "let's go out/sex; let's go see a movie/sex" or just straight to the point. Not that I'm complaining or something  , but why the f**k did I throw 400$ on speakers when all I can hear most of the time is: "yes! yes!" God damn it!  About the Boost 22: i can go Boost 11 and then go to Boost 22 with the mute button, or I can go mute button firs and the turning the silver whatever-it-is so it the volume is at Boost 22. (PID: R734; Firmware: v2.1.0) But WHY would you want to have Boost 22??? It's hell on Earth!   I tried once and that's a "once in a lifetime" expirience for me... I advice you don't try this unless your room is 40x40m. :


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 11, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> But WHY would you want to have Boost 22??? It's hell on Earth!   I tried once and that's a "once in a lifetime" expirience for me... I advice you don't try this unless your room is 40x40m. :



Well the manual states that Boost mode is for source manterial that is recorded at abnormally low levels.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 11, 2008)

boost is kinda like the "gain" function on a mixer... its just increases the gain of the input ... or the level the preamp sends the material to the main amplifier.
In most probability, it will have some sort of protection built in that it will only operate if the input signal is not high and clipping which is why most people cant reach it.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 11, 2008)

I know it's for media that has a weak signal, but the thing that confuses me is that whatever media I play on the speakers it's the same - I can go to Boost 22 and there are no restrictions? So maybe different firmware - different capability? That's how I see it, but anyway - what media would be so badly recorded so that you would need Boost 22 to hear it properly? I think that the Boost 22 option is for "you blew up your speaker - no warranty, go buy another set or fu** yourself". That happened to a friend...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> I know it's for media that has a weak signal, but the thing that confuses me is that whatever media I play on the speakers it's the same - I can go to Boost 22 and there are no restrictions? So maybe different firmware - different capability? That's how I see it, but anyway - what media would be so badly recorded so that you would need Boost 22 to hear it properly? I think that the Boost 22 option is for "you blew up your speaker - no warranty, go buy another set or fu** yourself". That happened to a friend...



its a hidden option, that was probably just a stock feature of the unit. remember that logitech bought several different units and combined them together for this set. Its probabl just leftover, so they hid it rather than disable it completely.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its a hidden option, that was probably just a stock feature of the unit. remember that logitech bought several different units and combined them together for this set. Its probabl just leftover, so they hid it rather than disable it completely.



They did'nt hide it, its stated in the manual. Page 9.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> They did'nt hide it, its stated in the manual. Page 9.



well its harder to use than simply pressing a button.

also... i never read the manual  my bad.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jun 11, 2008)

Who needs manuals anyway?  And if you need a manual - everything can be found on PDF on every manufacturer site.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well its harder to use than simply pressing a button.
> 
> also... i never read the manual  my bad.



 Didn't your mother ever teach you to read the manual? :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Didn't your mother ever teach you to read the manual? :shadedshu



my mother believes in percussive maintenance - whack it til it works.

it only took me 4 months to teach her how to send chat messages in skype...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my mother believes in percussive maintenance - whack it til it works.
> 
> it only took me 4 months to teach her how to send chat messages in skype...



That's what I'm trying to do to you!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> That's what I'm trying to do to you!



whack me? or skype me?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys, got another question here.
Um I'm planning on buying a hi fi, CD player to hook up to my Z-5500. And the CD players I've been looking at have 192Khz 24-bit audio output. Will the Z-5500 be able to handle something like that?  I know they can output 96Khz 24-bit audio, so I don't know what happens if they receive something higher, can it downsample?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Hey guys, got another question here.
> Um I'm planning on buying a hi fi, CD player to hook up to my Z-5500. And the CD players I've been looking at have 192Khz 24-bit audio output. Will the Z-5500 be able to handle something like that?  I know they can output 96Khz 24-bit audio, so I don't know what happens if they receive something higher, can it downsample?



yeah it'd downsample, to my knowledge.


----------



## hbkl (Jun 14, 2008)

hello   this is a great  forum   can you add me  to  the  z-5500 owners list    i need to get up  a pic ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

hbkl said:


> hello   this is a great  forum   can you add me  to  the  z-5500 owners list    i need to get up  a pic ?



fill out your system specs first (its something of a rule around here) and then yeah give us a pic - if you check the first post of this thread there are a list of details we'd like you to give, about your speakers.


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 14, 2008)

any where ever runned Rightmark Audio analyser?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2008)

Link?


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 16, 2008)

I hear alot of people talk about upgrading the speaker wires to the Z-5500. Some people didn't even try the included ones. Other than cable length is there any reason for doing this?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> I hear alot of people talk about upgrading the speaker wires to the Z-5500. Some people didn't even try the included ones. Other than cable length is there any reason for doing this?



none that i can think of. The included ones are quite decent quality.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

People just see the wires that come with it and go "Oh, those look a lot worse than the $100 roll of monster cables at Circuit City...I better upgrade!"


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> People just see the wires that come with it and go "Oh, those look a lot worse than the $100 roll of monster cables at Circuit City...I better upgrade!"



the only wire i'd upgrade, is the coax one i use. cause its 5 years old and used to connect my VCR to my TV 

sounds just fine tho... digital doesnt change much based on cable type.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got a new one with my Auzen.  I think it's kinda proprietary.  It comes with adapters (because the sound card has Coax and Optical in one) so I hope it's good quality lmao.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 17, 2008)

I got me dis new fangled Z5500 doo dad electro thingy ma bob. Now, I can crank ma country tunes and shows dem city folk whose boss.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

Fill out the requested information on the first page please


----------



## asb2106 (Jun 20, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> I hear alot of people talk about upgrading the speaker wires to the Z-5500. Some people didn't even try the included ones. Other than cable length is there any reason for doing this?



There is very little need to upgrade the wire, if your area doesnt have that much interference, no worries, my speaker wires run right next to my UPS and main power center, and it can cause feedback.  So I upgraded all the wire to monster.

I would have done it anyways, I guess I just like Monster alot.  Oh and for people that worry about price with Monster Cable, go to WALMART!  Walmart had 50 foot rolls for 20 bucks last time I was there.  It is 16Gauge shielded speaker wire.  Thats pretty darn good stuff for 2.5 feet per dollar!

But if you do not experience any issues now, it will not sound any better, or get any louder with better speaker wire.

**

I have a question now, I have a problem with a static/scratchy noise.  

This is from the Digital COAX from my 2nd Computer to my Logitech, when it happens it totally random, but if Im playing music for a few hours(sometimes minutes) the audio gets drowned out by static.  I have found a way to fix it, if I disable the COAX out through the sound options, enable headphones, then re-enable COAX the static goes away and it works fine.

Oh and if this matters, I have a ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA motherboard - it deserves caps because it rocks that hard.  Had it since the day it was released, and couldnt be happier!


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 20, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I have a question now, I have a problem with a static/scratchy noise.
> 
> This is from the Digital COAX from my 2nd Computer to my Logitech, when it happens it totally random, but if Im playing music for a few hours(sometimes minutes) the audio gets drowned out by static.  I have found a way to fix it, if I disable the COAX out through the sound options, enable headphones, then re-enable COAX the static goes away and it works fine.



The only reason I can think this is happening is if you are playing music really loudly and the mosfets in the amp are getting too hot.

you say that you disable and re-enable the co-ax... and it gets better... perhaps the time it takes to do this just cools it down ernough to play fine.

Ive had similar situations playing really loud music at parties with large amps and similar things happening... and the only solution is more cooling.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 20, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> The only reason I can think this is happening is if you are playing music really loudly and the mosfets in the amp are getting too hot.
> 
> you say that you disable and re-enable the co-ax... and it gets better... perhaps the time it takes to do this just cools it down ernough to play fine.
> 
> Ive had similar situations playing really loud music at parties with large amps and similar things happening... and the only solution is more cooling.



That would be BRUTAL on his ears to overheat it


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey does anyknow if you can replace the speakers on the Z-5500?

Say for example I replaced them with something like these?

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665191300


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 21, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Lol, I got my Z-5500 for $139.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have that exact same monitor and keyboard as you!


----------



## allen337 (Jun 23, 2008)

dell selling them for $180 shipped  ~~  http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...0&cs=19&c=us&l=en&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643     .


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2008)

Steal!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> Hey does anyknow if you can replace the speakers on the Z-5500?
> 
> Say for example I replaced them with something like these?
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665191300



Not sure.  The wattage would be different I'm sure.  Why would you want to replace them?  They sound so great already!


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 23, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Not sure.  The wattage would be different I'm sure.  Why would you want to replace them?  They sound so great already!



Hmmm... i wouldnt replace them to be honest as they are perfectly matched to the rest of the system. If you did replace them just make sure that they have the same resistance (4ohms / 8ohms etc...) and the same power requirements.

If the speakers are rated higher or lower it will cause problems... and to be honest i dont think that the actually take that much juice atall... they in all probability get fed with just treble & mid... no bass as the sub handles that.

Also, i havent opened mine up so im not sure but chances are that becuase the sattelites are not full range speakers, the amp only sends mid & treble to them (through a crossover of some sort). If the crossover is inside each sattelite speaker, then it will be fine. But if the crossover is in the sub / amp box, then any signal to the sattelites will only have mid/treble and putting full range speakers onto it will be pointless. They probably have a crossover in the amp stage as it is cheaper than having 5 crossovers in each speaker seperately and saves power rather than having a bigger signal get filtered out at the speaker stage... the extra power going to the sub etc...


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 23, 2008)

Well the specs to the speakers are here, I'm not sure what to look for. The sats on the Z-5500 are 61W each, and both of these Sony speakers are 120W total so I assume they are 60W each.
They are are 8 Ohms. I don't know about a cross over is that regarding a frequency respones?


Speaker
Frequency Response : 50 - 50,000 Hz 

Impedance : 8 Ohms 

Mid Range Size(s) : 3" (8 cm) 

Power Requirements : 120W 

Quantity of Tweeters : 1 

Quantity of Woofer(s) : 1 

Sensitivity : 88 dB 

Speaker Terminal Type : Push Type 

Tweeter Size : 1" (2.5 cm) 

Woofer Size(s) : 8" (20 cm) 

Audio Features
Bass Driver(s) : Yes (Enhanced H.O.P. Cone) 

Nano Fine® Balanced Dome Tweeter : Yes 


Audio
Frequency Range : up to 50 kHz


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2008)

what the others are saying is true however, slapping speakers with a higher range of freqs in wont do anything if the bass is already filtered away to the subs. its possible it'd sound worse, in fact.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I was looking at a couple of other forums and I saw two people that did swap the speakers, one with the Sony Speakers I mentioned and another with some floor standing speakers by Polk.
Both of them said that it made a noticible difference with highs and gave extra clarity to the music, but lacked in the low~mids because of the 150Hz crossover in the logitech system. Upgrading to better speakers does make some difference, but not enough to be practical I guess.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

having a 'problem' - lately the display on my head unit has started flickering. It rarely happens when no audio is playing and i see it most over coax, the easiest way to describe it is that the brightness of the display is flickering.

has anyone else seen this, or knows what to do about it?

P.S - the audio doesnt change or stutter, its merely the brightness of the LCD on the display.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

Hasn't happened on mine.  Maybe one of the fuses is going bad? (mere shot in the dark as I have NO idea what it could be)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hasn't happened on mine.  Maybe one of the fuses is going bad? (mere shot in the dark as I have NO idea what it could be)



its strange as its purely the lighting on the backlight and seems unrelated to speaker quality or volume.

Is there a replaceable fuse in the headunit?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

I think there are two in the subwoofer.  They were talked about on this thread...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=779427&postcount=228

There on...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I think there are two in the subwoofer.  They were talked about on this thread...



i definately recall one being mentioned, i didnt realise there was two.

Does anyone know which fuse controls the headunit? Its the closest thing to a lead i have right now, and RMA'ing these behemoths would be... unpleasant.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

Blech.  VERY unpleasant.  Have to tossed Logitech an email yet?  It wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Blech.  VERY unpleasant.  Have to tossed Logitech an email yet?  It wouldn't hurt.



i just did. man they want a lot of info before you can email them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

Really?  Weird.  I hate when companies do that.  They should just list an email address and a phone number.  That's it.  No bullshit "Please fill out this form and we will contact you whenever the fuck we feel like it."


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Really?  Weird.  I hate when companies do that.  They should just list an email address and a phone number.  That's it.  No bullshit "Please fill out this form and we will contact you whenever the fuck we feel like it."



serial numbers, product ID, firmware revision... operating system.. .drivers... yeah a littles irrelevant in my case. i'm not sure how an OS and driver revision would affect me if the speakers were connected to a set top box, for example.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

HAHA seriously.  I dunno man.  Hopefully they'll be helpful.


----------



## driftdamage (Jul 7, 2008)

A question that hopefully someone on here may be able to answer. I've had a set of z-5500s for about 1 1/2 years now and came across the secrets by chance, it seems that 2nd skin and display firmware doesn't work. Have tried pushing the buttons all at the same time, after powering it off at the sub and back on etc etc, nothing seems to work. Diagnostic mode works as does boost 11 and 12 and also the analog signal boost. Any tips to try get the 2nd skin and firmware display working?
You can put me down as an owner as well 
Names Patrick
Device currently is integrated via analog
Speaker info: firmware not known just yet. PID: R625, Boost goes all the way to 22
Fav media: Metal, epic movies and games with explosions so the bass from these speakers can rattle my insides


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2008)

driftdamage said:


> A question that hopefully someone on here may be able to answer. I've had a set of z-5500s for about 1 1/2 years now and came across the secrets by chance, it seems that 2nd skin and display firmware doesn't work. Have tried pushing the buttons all at the same time, after powering it off at the sub and back on etc etc, nothing seems to work. Diagnostic mode works as does boost 11 and 12 and also the analog signal boost. Any tips to try get the 2nd skin and firmware display working?
> You can put me down as an owner as well
> Names Patrick
> Device currently is integrated via analog
> ...



make sure you do the 2nd skin etc from the headunit and not the remote. Other than that, i really dont know. maybe you have an older model which cant do it.


----------



## driftdamage (Jul 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> make sure you do the 2nd skin etc from the headunit and not the remote. Other than that, i really dont know. maybe you have an older model which cant do it.



well im just managed to confuse myself even further. I decided to hook up some digital signals, so ran coax from computer to headunit and listened for a while. Then turned off and tried second skin again and it worked. But now i can't get it to go back!! Hahah my speakers have a mind of their own! I managed to do the firmware check as well but it won't do that any longer either. I am pretty sure my firmware was 2.1.0


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2008)

driftdamage said:


> well im just managed to confuse myself even further. I decided to hook up some digital signals, so ran coax from computer to headunit and listened for a while. Then turned off and tried second skin again and it worked. But now i can't get it to go back!! Hahah my speakers have a mind of their own! I managed to do the firmware check as well but it won't do that any longer either. I am pretty sure my firmware was 2.1.0



the backlight on mine has its own mind, it'll work for a few days, then stop working...


regardless of the head unit being posessed, they're awesome speakers arent they?


----------



## driftdamage (Jul 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the backlight on mine has its own mind, it'll work for a few days, then stop working...
> 
> 
> regardless of the head unit being posessed, they're awesome speakers arent they?



Certainly are. I got them october 2006 for 550NZD which was a pretty good price at the time. Lugged them home and upstairs and then proceeded to drool for hours over the pure size of the sub and the sound from the whole set. I don't go over 1/4 much anymore, but every time it impresses me. They are brutal up loud listening to a music dvd like sevendust, slayer, killswitch engage or something.


----------



## JavadGul (Jul 20, 2008)

*Z-5500 Not Loud enough ....!*

Hi I hope you guys having good time with your Z-5500 , the thing is I got my Z-5500 three days ago, I was extremely excited till I tested them ...WHY...? After reading tons of, tons of +ve reviews I made an image of house shaking speakers but unfortunately they kind of disappointed me because they are not loud as they should.
At 100% volume they are not close to hurt my ears (even on boost 11), people said that 80% vol is so loud that it beat the crap out them, shake the roof etc.....Again they are loud but not THAT loud.
I don't have a fancy sound card (I've an AlienWare Aurora m9700 with built-in surround sound card).
Plz help me out I'm in such agony.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jul 20, 2008)

my centre speaker keeps falling off of my monitor, so I had to get something to keep it up there.  I borrowed a couple of stick pads with clips on them from my work, it's been up there for two weeks now with no issues


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

JavadGul said:


> Hi I hope you guys having good time with your Z-5500 , the thing is I got my Z-5500 three days ago, I was extremely excited till I tested them ...WHY...? After reading tons of, tons of +ve reviews I made an image of house shaking speakers but unfortunately they kind of disappointed me because they are not loud as they should.
> At 100% volume they are not close to hurt my ears (even on boost 11), people said that 80% vol is so loud that it beat the crap out them, shake the roof etc.....Again they are loud but not THAT loud.
> I don't have a fancy sound card (I've an AlienWare Aurora m9700 with built-in surround sound card).
> Plz help me out I'm in such agony.



your source is the problem. most of us run digital.

If you want speakers that shake your house apart, these aint gunna cut it. the sub will cause quite a rumble and shake anything next to it, but they're speakers not jackhammers.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 20, 2008)

JavadGul said:


> Hi I hope you guys having good time with your Z-5500 , the thing is I got my Z-5500 three days ago, I was extremely excited till I tested them ...WHY...? After reading tons of, tons of +ve reviews I made an image of house shaking speakers but unfortunately they kind of disappointed me because they are not loud as they should.
> At 100% volume they are not close to hurt my ears (even on boost 11), people said that 80% vol is so loud that it beat the crap out them, shake the roof etc.....Again they are loud but not THAT loud.
> I don't have a fancy sound card (I've an AlienWare Aurora m9700 with built-in surround sound card).
> Plz help me out I'm in such agony.



Fire a 50 caliber desert eagle next to your head a couple of times. That should be loud enough. Remember not to use ear protection.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Fire a 50 caliber desert eagle next to your head a couple of times. That should be loud enough. Remember not to use ear protection.



if he does that, he'll become deafer than he already is.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 20, 2008)

possibly the volume control level on the soundcard or media software is not turned up properly.


----------



## JavadGul (Jul 20, 2008)

OooHhh guys for the love of GOD don't hit me, I spent more than my entire week's pay to buy them, thats why I'm curios.
I checked every thing, every Hardware/Software setting but ....
The thing is my previous AltecLancing's 100 watt 2.1 speakers were less loud than these but come on I don't see 5 time more loudness... should I buy Optical Cable cuz I think my Alienware support Optical output...any other suggestion...!.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 21, 2008)

JavadGul said:


> OooHhh guys for the love of GOD don't hit me, I spent more than my entire week's pay to buy them, thats why I'm curios.
> I checked every thing, every Hardware/Software setting but ....
> The thing is my previous AltecLancing's 100 watt 2.1 speakers were less loud than these but come on I don't see 5 time more loudness... should I buy Optical Cable cuz I think my Alienware support Optical output...any other suggestion...!.



Well, there's the whole problem....  

and no wonder you're broke. :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2008)

lol 500 watts is 5x louder than 100W. heh, logic. it kills the best of us. 
disregarding the whole confusing issues of the human ear and logarithmic vs. linear, did it occur that 100W with 2 speakers, and 500W with 5 speakers, the overall wattages might just be increased because theres *gasp* MORE SPEAKERS?


i'm sorry that my sarcasm is out in full force today.


----------



## FatForester (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it looks like if the right deal comes along I'm gonna officially join you guys. My Z-5300's are starting to go on me... High's are great, low's are great, but the mid-range... not so much. If the right frequency comes along they'll start cracking. I thought it'd take these things longer than 2 1/2 years to start showing some age 



Mussels said:


> lol 500 watts is 5x louder than 100W. heh, logic. it kills the best of us.
> disregarding the whole confusing issues of the human ear and logarithmic vs. linear, did it occur that 100W with 2 speakers, and 500W with 5 speakers, the overall wattages might just be increased because theres *gasp* MORE SPEAKERS?
> 
> 
> i'm sorry that my sarcasm is out in full force today.



 That logic and science mumbo jumbo... it'll get ya.


----------



## gopala33 (Aug 6, 2008)

i bought 25June 2008 new Logitech Z-5500 Retail box
i use XBOX 360 RCA av cable like red and white cable convert jack one green connected
i tested PC 6ch direct 3 cables also same sounds i checked my system firmware 2.1.0 new got aslo boost 22 no problem all
u see my Z-5500 picture at my office smail when i sit my chair i see sound bass and loud still low no good very bad i did subwoofer max 100% souround 50% center 50% valume half 8/22 or 9/22
still bass and loud low so u see another pic my write i stand so when i go stand i see sound bass and loud normail abit but good abit i want high bass and loud very best i did watch video youtube i see many people got bass and loud high that sound like boom boom very nice
do u think my subwoofer no good place ????
so please help me


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 6, 2008)

i want a z-5500 too =(


----------



## gopala33 (Aug 7, 2008)

no help me ??? why no reply guys u did read my post i am still waiting guy answeer


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 7, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> no help me ??? why no reply guys u did read my post i am still waiting guy answeer



From the photographs youve taken, it looks like you havent actually set the speakers up properly which is why they not going to sound right.

Ideally you should have a square room as this will improve the acoustics. And ideally the surround speakers should be at ear level in all the 4 corners of the room pointing towards you. The subwoofer will sound best near a wall where it will have more bass reverberation... to maximise the bas even more you can move the sub into a corner in the room.

Also you havent mentioned how you are connecting to the sub and what kind of signal you are giving it. The speaekrs are only going to play as well as the signal they are given, if the source material is soft and low then the speaekrs are going to be able to maximise it that well. A good soundcard is important in pre-amplifing the sound too.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Aug 7, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> i bought 25June 2008 new Logitech Z-5500 Retail box
> i use XBOX 360 RCA av cable like red and white cable convert jack one green connected
> i tested PC 6ch direct 3 cables also same sounds i checked my system firmware 2.1.0 new got aslo boost 22 no problem all
> u see my Z-5500 picture at my office smail when i sit my chair i see sound bass and loud still low no good very bad i did subwoofer max 100% souround 50% center 50% valume half 8/22 or 9/22
> ...




You have your Sub facing a wall. Why? Give it some room with nothing in front of it and nothing blocking it. 

Heres a guide for a 5.1 setup
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/129023.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, the point of a 5.1 system is to separate the channels as much as possible.  There are different things coming out of each speaker, so smashing them all together in a giant speaker orgy sounds like fun, but they work better apart


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 10, 2008)

This set is too damn loud...I have yet to use more than 4 bars of volume for my games,


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2008)

I usually keep it under 4 bars, but when the parents aren't home, and I'm playing some Killswitch Engage or Bullet for my Valentine, I can't help but go about half way up


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I usually keep it under 4 bars, but when the parents aren't home, and I'm playing some Killswitch Engage or Bullet for my Valentine, I can't help but go about half way up



Nice...I do the same with Hip Hop music post exam.  I am sure my neighbor hated those afternoons .  BTW does this thing have a microphone jack?  I am guessing not cuz it does not have a mic line to the sound card.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2008)

no they dont have a mic jack.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2008)

It does have a line-in, though, so if you have a spare 3.5 stereo cable, you can hook an MP3 dock to it and when you have people over you can play their music   Show them how it should REALLY sound


----------



## nareshseep (Aug 14, 2008)

I have got the logitech Z5500, add my name Naresh Seeparsad, from Trinidad and Tobago. I need to know what sound card is best for this system. Logitech rocks, bass a bit overpowering, but you can tone it down. I want to know what sound card is the best for this system. XFi, Auzentech, Asus Xonar, I need a card for great musical quality as opposed to gaming


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 14, 2008)

nareshseep said:


> I have got the logitech Z5500, add my name Naresh Seeparsad, from Trinidad and Tobago. I need to know what sound card is best for this system. Logitech rocks, bass a bit overpowering, but you can tone it down. I want to know what sound card is the best for this system. XFi, Auzentech, Asus Xonar, I need a card for great musical quality as opposed to gaming



Xonar d2 would be my pick for any application (and should be exquisite for music). Creative can blow me....but I still wouldn't buy their crap   I'm still broke, so no xonar for me


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2008)

xonar D2 at the top, followed by the auzentechs.

in all honesty, the quality of your music source is going to have more effect than the differences between these cards.


----------



## nareshseep (Aug 15, 2008)

I was thinking also about the Audigy 2. what you all think?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 15, 2008)

Audigy 2 is way outdated.  I think if you want great sound from these speakers, go with the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.  Its real time Dolby Digital Live encoding paired with the optical connection to the Z-5500's rocked my socks AND shoes off


----------



## nareshseep (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ cool thanks for the info DD, with the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude, can you make stereo sound copy over to the  rear and central speakers?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2008)

Yep.  It encodes it into a Dolby Digital Live signal for the speakers.  The speakers have Dolby Digital Pro Logic II to upmix for music and movies, but IMO DDL sounds much better, and gives you a reason to have a sound card.


----------



## nareshseep (Aug 18, 2008)

hey dude was doing some research and came across this, anyone ever upgraded the opamps?

http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/opamp_install.php


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 19, 2008)

new drivers out for the X-Fi Prelude, Release Date: 08/12/2008


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 19, 2008)

nareshseep said:


> hey dude was doing some research and came across this, anyone ever upgraded the opamps?
> 
> http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/opamp_install.php



the special opamps are a special feature of those azuntech cards... but to be honest they will only really make a difference to analogue sound output and youd need a pretty top end amplifier and speakers to make any use of it. If youre going to use optical then you really dont need it as it wont be used...


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the volume on the Stereo Mini side port is much lower than the ports on the back? I'm assuming its because it does go through any amplification?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure about that.  I know that all analog is quieter than digital, so they have the volume+11 option by holding down mute and turning the volume up on the control knob.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 4, 2008)

Lo folks,

Read on here that someones control unit display was flickering, My unit is doing this also, anyone know how/if this can be rectified??.

Cheers,

Gerry.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Sep 4, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Not sure about that.  I know that all analog is quieter than digital, so they have the volume+11 option by holding down mute and turning the volume up on the control knob.



Well side analog port sounds lower than the 3 analog ports on the back.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Lo folks,
> 
> Read on here that someones control unit display was flickering, My unit is doing this also, anyone know how/if this can be rectified??.
> 
> ...



logitech told me i could RMA it, but i had to send the entire unit back... 

In the end the backlight just died totally, but the speakers still work fine.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 4, 2008)

i have Logitech Z-5500 so i need good sound card i use music songs listering i want loud and bass good and Decode Dolby Digital DTS and movie so which batter one sound card i dont want use gaming sound ok so help me which brand good ??? and model so most best sound card wil be loud and bass


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 4, 2008)

Azuntech Prelude or Asus D2X


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> i have Logitech Z-5500 so i need good sound card i use music songs listering i want loud and bass good and Decode Dolby Digital DTS and movie so which batter one sound card i dont want use gaming sound ok so help me which brand good ??? and model so most best sound card wil be loud and bass



When you're using digital, the sound card does very little - it will not affect bass or quality at all (thats the point of digital!)

The only reason to get a good soundcard is if you're on analogue, or you want dolby digital/DTS ENcoding. 
DEcoding is done purely by the speakers, and you gain nothing from ENcoding unless you're getting games to run in 5.1.

Summary: get any soundcard with digital outputs (optical or coax) hook them up to these speakers, and enjoy.


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a Z5500, can someone add me? It might even be in one of my pictures in the case mod section, for my Inspiron-to-XPS laptop setup. If not I'll get pics when i'm back in the states.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

AMDCam said:


> I have a Z5500, can someone add me? It might even be in one of my pictures in the case mod section, for my Inspiron-to-XPS laptop setup. If not I'll get pics when i'm back in the states.



if you want to be added, fill out the details asked in the first post (PID, firmware number, speaker setup, etc)


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2008)

Since I'm gonna be out of the country, someone want to PM me when you want to be added, and I'll do my best to get you on here?  I'll add it to the first post.


----------



## nareshseep (Sep 4, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Lo folks,
> 
> Read on here that someones control unit display was flickering, My unit is doing this also, anyone know how/if this can be rectified??.
> 
> ...



I have that same problem.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

naresheep: i already posted about it. THe only thing to do is keep it or RMA it, the unit appears to work fine as the LED Isnt connected to anything important.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> When you're using digital, the sound card does very little - it will not affect bass or quality at all (thats the point of digital!)
> 
> The only reason to get a good soundcard is if you're on analogue, or you want dolby digital/DTS ENcoding.
> DEcoding is done purely by the speakers, and you gain nothing from ENcoding unless you're getting games to run in 5.1.
> ...



i just want dolby digital/DTS Decoding i dont want encoding so i want good sound card i use listering songs mp3 and dolby digital and DTS and movie 5.1 so what analogue its 3 cables green black orange right ??? so which good sound card


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Azuntech Prelude or Asus D2X



those two mentioned above are the best at the moment... I think asus have launched another one with HDMI and more DSP's, but thats a lot more money


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> those two mentioned above are the best at the moment... I think asus have launched another one with HDMI and more DSP's, but thats a lot more money



cannot connect HDMI TO Logitech Z-5500 so which batter one sound card Azuntech Prelude or Asus D2X ??? can get loud ???? i did search asus D2X but very hard to find picture i want see picture software like valume control


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 4, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> i did search asus D2X but very hard to find picture i want see picture software like valume control




Heres a picture of the audio software that controls the card:


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 4, 2008)

cannot connect HDMI TO Logitech Z-5500 so which batter one sound card Azuntech Prelude or Asus D2X ??? can get loud ???? please tell me


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Heres a picture of the audio software that controls the card:



its not valume u can see my old sound card onboard u see like picture valume control
picture link http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=24793158kn0.jpg
show me screenshot i want see valume control that sound card asus xnor d2x


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2008)

gopala you've managed to ignore what i said.

With what you want (DEcoding only) then the soundcard DOES NOT MATTER. THe soundcard barely touches a digital signal, the only thing these cards do different is to add ENcoding.

Analogue (The three wires) is where the quality changes but over a digital signal (coax or optical) it makes no difference - the speakers do the work a soundcard normally would.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> gopala you've managed to ignore what i said.
> 
> With what you want (DEcoding only) then the soundcard DOES NOT MATTER. THe soundcard barely touches a digital signal, the only thing these cards do different is to add ENcoding.
> 
> Analogue (The three wires) is where the quality changes but over a digital signal (coax or optical) it makes no difference - the speakers do the work a soundcard normally would.



yes i understand sd which batter sound card i buy


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm saying that it doesnt matter. both of those cards only do things you DONT want.

Get any old soundcard with drivers for the OS you intend to use, so long as it has digital outputs.
My media PC has onboard audio with a coax output, and it sounds exactly the same as the optical out on my auzentech card through my Z-5500's.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 5, 2008)

ok u check sound card link http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14189&listby=
so can detect 6ch direct z-5500 ??? is sound card good ?
i tested other computer sound card creative sound blaster 5.1 live oem pc card very old but no software so driver only i connect 3 cables z-5500 i set effect 6ch direct i play song mp3 i see center no sound maybe sound card can't detect 5.1


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2008)

MP3 files are only two channel. they will never give you a center channel without using the dolby upmixing features of the speakers.

If you want 5.1 audio, you need 5.1 files to start with like a DVD movie.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> MP3 files are only two channel. they will never give you a center channel without using the dolby upmixing features of the speakers.
> 
> If you want 5.1 audio, you need 5.1 files to start with like a DVD movie.



ohh mp3 file i set effect 6ch direch so 2x fornt 2x rear right no center sound so how about subwoofer ? wil subwoofer bass and louder ???? right


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ohh mp3 file i set effect 6ch direch so 2x fornt 2x rear right no center sound so how about subwoofer ? wil subwoofer bass and louder ???? right



I dont think youre quite getting it....
An MP3 is a stereo source.... you have 5.1 surround speakers.... playing 6channel direct will only give you stereo L/R.... its not going to play out all 5.1 speakers unless you "upmix" it to dolby digital or use some of the other built in effects on the unit.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2008)

as twicksisted said you're missing the point.

MP3's are STEREO. that means TWO, as in two channels. thats front left and front right.
If you want MORE channels you need to use the dolby music mode, or 'stereo x2' (which gives no center)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2008)

as twicksisted said you're missing the point.

MP3's are STEREO. that means TWO, as in two channels. thats front left and front right.
If you want MORE channels you need to use the dolby music mode, or 'stereo x2' (which gives no center)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 6, 2008)

Any decent audio card software will also upmix it rather well, so it's not a big deal.
Music mode works pretty good on the speakers, but X2 is crap. The satellites sound good, but the bass is incredibly lackluster.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 6, 2008)

ohh mp3 stero two channels only so how about subwoofer ?
subwoofer wil bass and louder right right


----------



## Darren (Sep 6, 2008)

gopala33, you need to read up on alot of stuff before you invest in any more equipment. 



gopala33 said:


> ohh mp3 stero two channels only so how about subwoofer ?
> subwoofer wil bass and louder right right



MP3's are usually always 2 channels i.e. Stereo left/right channels. The subwoofer is mixed afterwards automatically by the soundcard when it devides the low frequency response to the sub and the high frequencies to the satellites.




gopala33 said:


> I have Logitech Z-5500 so i need good sound card i use music songs listering i want loud and bass good and Decode Dolby Digital DTS and movie so which batter one sound card i dont want use gaming sound ok so help me which brand good ??? and model so most best sound card wil be loud and bass



You need a soundcard capable of encoding bit streams to the Logitech's AV receiver, this is the ONLY way you can get DTS 5.1 and Dolby 5.1 on MP3 files and movie files which are originally 2 channels (alternatively use your receivers built in Prologic up mix feature which will sound like crap)




gopala33 said:


> ok u check sound card link http://asia.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=14189&listby=
> 
> so can detect 6ch direct z-5500 ??? is sound card good ?
> i tested other computer sound card creative sound blaster 5.1 live oem pc card very old but no software so driver only i connect 3 cables z-5500 i set effect 6ch direct i play song mp3 i see center no sound maybe sound card can't detect 5.1



You can't get Dolby/DTS 5.1 using 3 cables; you need a digital cable such as fibre, coaxial, or HDMI. You need a new sound card with both digital connections and encoding bit stream support.


Dolby/DTS encoding cards:

Auzentech X- Plosion
Auzentech X-Meridian
Auzentech/Creative Prelude (avoid)
Asus Xonar D2 7.1

Edit:



gopala33 said:


> i just want dolby digital/DTS Decoding i dont want encoding so i want good sound card i use listering songs mp3 and dolby digital and DTS and movie 5.1 so what analogue its 3 cables green black orange right ??? so which good sound card



If it's just decoding that you want ANY cheap crappy soundcard with a digital connection will decode data from a store bought DVD. But from what your asking it sounds like you know little about what your talking about. If you want Dolby from MP3 files then you DO want encoding. You can only decode from a DVD because they pre-encoded, however MP3s need to be encoded first.

Also. You cant get Dolby using the cables green black orange cablesm you will only get stereo or a Prologic upmix.

Edit 2: be back in a few hours...I'll help you find your screen shots later


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 6, 2008)

ohh thanks i understand
its not valume u can see my old sound card onboard u see like picture valume control
picture link http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?i...4793158kn0.jpg
show me screenshot i want see valume control that sound card Asus Xonar D2 7.1
very hard to find pic u can see my sound card onboard old u see valume control i need picture sound card asus xonar D2 7.1 screenshot valume


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 6, 2008)

Im a Z-5500 wannabe. been looking to upgrade my set of old 5.1's for something newer


----------



## Darren (Sep 6, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ohh thanks i understand
> its not valume u can see my old sound card onboard u see like picture valume control
> picture link http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?i...4793158kn0.jpg
> show me screenshot i want see valume control that sound card Asus Xonar D2 7.1
> very hard to find pic u can see my sound card onboard old u see valume control i need picture sound card asus xonar D2 7.1 screenshot valume




Why do you care what the driver's navigation menu looks like? The Xonar's menu should like identical to the other cmedia menus. But since you asked!

http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=74590643to8.jpg

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=50291377rq8.jpg

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18308313tw5.jpg





FreedomEclipse said:


> Im a Z-5500 wannabe. been looking to upgrade my set of old 5.1's for something newer



The Z-5500 is like four years old, your better off investing in a AV receiver and some bookshelf speakers.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 7, 2008)

Darren said:


> Why do you care what the driver's navigation menu looks like? The Xonar's menu should like identical to the other cmedia menus. But since you asked!
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=74590643to8.jpg
> 
> ...



thats not the Asus D2 control panel in those pics though.... thats the oxygen control panel (C-Media soundcard)...
Anyways... exactely what he said, I showed you a picture of it (see previous post of mine with pic).... and thats not the point really as darren says... lol... im starting to think that youre taking the piss here (gopala33)


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 7, 2008)

Darren said:


> Why do you care what the driver's navigation menu looks like? The Xonar's menu should like identical to the other cmedia menus. But since you asked!
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=74590643to8.jpg
> 
> ...



hey i see screenshot its other sound card it not asus Xonar D2


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 7, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> thats not the Asus D2 control panel in those pics though.... thats the oxygen control panel (C-Media soundcard)...
> Anyways... exactely what he said, I showed you a picture of it (see previous post of mine with pic).... and thats not the point really as darren says... lol... im starting to think that youre taking the piss here (gopala33)



ya i did see picture asus xanor d2 but i see its not valume like valume wave,etc u did see my pic sound card like valume control


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2008)

gopala: i dont think we know what you're asking. your spelling and overall grammar isnt helping, please take some more time and plan out what you want to ask.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 7, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ya i did see picture asus xanor d2 but i see its not valume like valume wave,etc u did see my pic sound card like valume control



here we go dude... I took a screenie of each feature in the 
Asus D2 Control panel.. I think what youre trying to refer to is the device "Mixer".
hope this helps


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 7, 2008)

ohh thanks help for me i see karaoke can removed vocal so no voice 100% so wil be music only right


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 7, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ohh thanks help for me i see karaoke can removed vocal so no voice 100% so wil be music only right



no worries 
I dont use the kareoke function... its just a filter though that filters out the midrange sounds (where the voice in a track predominatly sits in the mix)... so it couldnt ever do it 100% but it dosent sound half bad


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 7, 2008)

ohh thanks i have DTS Wav i play song i got sound noise
i buy that card asus xanor d2 so file Wav DTS version i play wil get song ??? i need use optical or coax ?


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 7, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ohh thanks i have DTS Wav i play song i got sound noise
> i buy that card asus xanor d2 so file Wav DTS version i play wil get song ??? i need use optical or coax ?



I personally use optical connection... but I use the soundcard to upmix stereo files and such rather than the Z-5500's as I prefer its upmixing of 5.1 signals to that of the Z-5500 headunit.

and yes if you bought the Xonar soundcard you would be able to play a DTS encoded audio file to the Z5500 over optical.


----------



## gopala33 (Sep 8, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> I personally use optical connection... but I use the soundcard to upmix stereo files and such rather than the Z-5500's as I prefer its upmixing of 5.1 signals to that of the Z-5500 headunit.
> 
> and yes if you bought the Xonar soundcard you would be able to play a DTS encoded audio file to the Z5500 over optical.



i when i buy Xonar D2 they give optical toslink cable its orignal u have test the cable how about sound quality ?????


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 8, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> i when i buy Xonar D2 they give optical toslink cable its orignal u have test the cable how about sound quality ?????



The quality of a cable is only relevant when dealing with analogue signals, not digital

They do include an optical cable with the sound card.... and because it's digital and just transmits data from the sound card to speakers.. therefore there is no loss of quality, it will sound exactly as intended.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> http://sinan.ussakli.net/basstest/
> 
> Check that out guys.



play the 5-100 sub test, it will hurt your ears


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the links freak, they should be added to the first post.


----------



## nareshseep (Sep 11, 2008)

Guys check this out, I know this is the logitech thread.
http://www.edifier-international.com/product.php?seri=7

to me it looks just like the 5500, but has a tweeter!!! l same control pod, same features


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2008)

naresheep: it might LOOK similar, but the specs show it to be nothing like it 



			
				that links specs button said:
			
		

> - Power output: RMS 2 x 10W + 20W (THD=10%)
> - Signal to noise ratio: >=85dBA




edit: i think you meant the S750 set. that sets specs are similar, and while it claims to have seperate treble control the rest of it seems inferior... it doesnt have DTS decoding, for example.


----------



## majki84 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello from Poland   First, i'd like to say that I like this forum very much and read all this topic and dozens of others  similar and didn't find the answer, so maybe You will be able to help me.

I'm going to buy a new PC with Logitech Z-5500 and some decent sound card. The setup will be used for: 40% movies, 35% music, 25% games. I was thinking about getting *Asus Xonar DX or D2(X)*, but i heard that there are some problems with sound in the games (but it's not that important, maybe it's just drivers). I want to watch dvd movies or even Full HD (I'll get 24-26 inch lcd), listen to music in FLAC and play FPP (mainly)games. I want the best sound quallity i can get not spending a fortune. _Question is:_ Can i get DTS 96/24 on Xonar DX (which doesn't have DTS encoder, but speakers has) through optical out? Coz someone told me that it's posible only via coaxial out and DX has Optical.
Another Q is: I read that if you connect speakers digitally to sound card, the latter doesn't do practilly nothing with the sound, just passes through to speakers which makes all the rest (and Z-5500 has all decoders I need - DTS, DD, DPLII), so why do I need expensive sound card? The cheap one with digital out should do the thing?
I was told that it's good to have speakers connected also via analog for games (digital for the rest), coz not all the games are in 5.1, but through analogs i will get 5.1 sound(?). Soundcard is very important on analog for decent sound, point to Xonar. Do i really need analog nowadays?
Will I hear the deference between DX and D2(x)? On digital rather not, but what about analog? I think that DX is good enough for this speakers or should i move to D2 for triple price for this tiny better quality sound and built-in DTS en/decoder (do i need it?, it's already in z5500)? 
I just want to hear all the hot stuff like DD, DTS and have decent 5.1 sound in games. What should i choose? The more i read the forums worldwide the dumper I am  Help me please


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thanks for the links freak, they should be added to the first post.



Your welcome. I played the sub test on my dads klispch and i had to turn it off les than half way through it


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

majki84 said:


> I was thinking about getting *Asus Xonar DX or D2(X)*, but i heard that there are some problems with sound in the games (but it's not that important, maybe it's just drivers).


Sounds like bad rumors, the Xonar's drivers are one of the best, really stable. You will have less driver related problems in games with a Xonar than with a Creative product.



majki84 said:


> I want the best sound quality i can get not spending a fortune.



You don't need to spend a fortune, but if you want quality products you shouldn't be looking for "computer speakers", you should be looking at home cinema systems and bookshelf speakers.


majki84 said:


> Coz someone told me that it's posible only via coaxial out and DX has Optical


That is because Dolby Digital or DTS can only be transmitted through a digital data cable e.g. Fibre optical, coaxial, and HDMI.



majki84 said:


> so why do I need expensive sound card? The cheap one with digital out should do the thing?


Not all soundcards with digital outputs have the same capabilities, for example most sound cards only support stereo through the digital outputs and can only carry 5.1 streams if the data is pre-encoded prior e.g. DVDs/HD DVDs/Blu-Ray are usually pre-encoded in 5.1 and hence why most sound cards with digital outs can pass these 5.1 channels to the decoder/AV receiver opposed to the usual stereo.
The only way to get Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1 though the soundcards outputs in material which isn't pre-encoded  such  as stereo content e.g. MP3 files, games, downloaded videos, is to purchase a sound card capable of encoding the material in real-time into 5.1 streams ready for the receiver/AV. Only a few sound cards are capable of real time pre-encoding such as, Asus Xonar (D2, D2X), Auzentech X-Plosion, Auzentech X-Meridian, Auzentech/Creative Prelude. There are a few other cards which I can't remember the names of.


majki84 said:


> coz not all the games are in 5.1, but through analogs i will get 5.1 sound(?).


Using analogue you'll only get PCM stereo. The only way to get 5.1 is to use the receiver's Prologic feature which wills up mix the channels to Prologic 5.1, also you will be unable to get DTS or Dolby, not even in DVDs.


majki84 said:


> I think that DX is good enough for this speakers or should i move to D2 for triple price for this tiny better quality sound and built-in DTS en/decoder (do i need it?, it's already in z5500)?


The Z-5500's  only "decodes" you still need a soundcard to "encode" the data into 5.1 bit streams to so the  The Z-5500's  can decode it.
You will not hear any difference in sound quality between the D2 and D2X, the difference is in its interface. The D2 is for PCI expansion slots and the D2X is for PCI-Express expansion slots.  The DX version can only encode Dolby Digital but not DTS that is why it's cheaper. (bare in mind it can decode DTS just not encode it. It can however encode and decode Dolby Digital)

PS. You talk as if the Z-5500 is this fantastic product, It's like 5 year old piece of hardware, if you're serious about movies you'd invest in a home cinema system and bookshelf speakers and leave the plastic toy looking computer speakers alone.

Edit:



Mussels said:


> 3. Analogue will indeed get you 5.1 sound. That was a... big mistake on darrens part. Of course analogue works in 5.1, or else theres a lot of idiots out there with analogue speaker sets! analogue just doesnt sound as good as digital



I hold my hands up; I should have been more specific. I meant that you can't get Dolby 5.1 or DTS 5.1 bit streams through analogue.


----------



## chron (Sep 17, 2008)

was thinking of cleaning my desk and room before these pictures, but i figured, what the hell lol.

I've got this system pared with an X-Fi platinum on the pc, and I'm using optical in from my DVR along with hdmi on the monitor.  Right now I'm watching pbs at 720p/DD


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2008)

majki84 said:


> long message



I'll just reinforce some points that darren made.


1. optical, coax, HDMI - all the same. Digital is digital.

2. for media, there is no use with a better soundcard. your 2.0 stuff is never going to become anything else, and your 5.1 dolby digital and DTS sound is getting passed through without being touched by the soundcard.

2.1 For *GAMES* you will only get 2.0 sound without a sound card capable of real time encoding. For 5.1 games you need analogue, or a card with encoding. that is where these expensive cards come into it.

3. Analogue will indeed get you 5.1 sound. That was a... big mistake on darrens part. Of course analogue works in 5.1, or else theres a lot of idiots out there with analogue speaker sets! analogue just doesnt sound as good as digital


----------



## majki84 (Sep 17, 2008)

Darren said:


> You don't need to spend a fortune, but if you want quality products you shouldn't be looking for "computer speakers", you should be looking at home cinema systems and bookshelf speakers.
> 
> You will not hear any difference in sound quality between the D2 and D2X, the difference is in its interface.
> 
> PS. You talk as if the Z-5500 is this fantastic product, It's like 5 year old piece of hardware, if you're serious about movies you'd invest in a home cinema system and bookshelf speakers and leave the plastic toy looking computer speakers alone.



I know that there's no deference between D2 and D2X, I wrote DX vs D2X. Will I hear the deference in sound quality on z-5500? Do i really need this D2's dts de/encoder in my case? Is there dts in games? I think it's only in movies and there sound is pre-encoded so DX should do just fine, passing sound to speakers with dts decoder(?).
I know home cinema is better, but I don't have place for big speakers (small room in the flat) and good columns and ampli is way more expensive then this setup.
So DX or D2X? Which way to go?  
Oh, and do You know how to recognise revision 2 of this speakers? Someone wrote here that all the speakers made after 2007 (so R-7xx) are free of popping sounds etc. I want to buy the speakers on pixmania.com and they wrote that they are selling this model from: 01/10/2004

Ref. Constructeur : 970115-0914 

Will they be ok?


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

majki84 said:


> I wrote DX vs D2X. Will I hear the deference in sound quality on z-5500?



No. You will not hear a difference in sound quality. The main difference that separates the DX version is that it lacks the DTS encoding, but it does have Dolby encoding, Dolby decoding, and DTS decoding.  Apart from that I doubt you'll hear a measurable difference.  If the D2X is too expensive there are other alternatives such as the Auzentech X-plosion which is way cheaper and supports everything you need.



majki84 said:


> Do i really need this D2's dts de/encoder in my case? Is there dts in games? I think it's only in movies and there sound is pre-encoded so DX should do just fine, passing sound to speakers with dts decoder(?)



Games, MP3 files, any other multimedia file that is downloaded from the internet are usually in PCM Stereo. Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 is only in AC3 files/store bought DVDs and hence the sound is passed through to the decoder (this can be achieved with any soundcard with SPDIF/digital out)

However if you want Dolby Digital in games, MP3 files, any other multimedia files you'll need an encoder type soundcard e.g. Xonar, Auzentech.  



majki84 said:


> Oh, and do You know how to recognise revision 2 of this speakers? Someone wrote here that all the speakers made after 2007 (so R-7xx) are free of popping sounds etc. I want to buy the speakers on pixmania.com and they wrote that they are selling this model from: 01/10/2004
> Ref. Constructeur : 970115-0914



Personally I wouldn't buy computer speakers especially ones which were almost 5 years old, let alone one which has a history of making popping noise.  But as far as revisions go, it's completely random which batch you receive.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2008)

DEcoding is almost wortlhess as it can be done in software.
Only movies are pre ENcoded, no games come in dolby digital or DTS.

The only reason to get an ENCODING card is to move an analogue 5.1 source (games!) over to digital 5.1!


----------



## majki84 (Sep 18, 2008)

So i understand that if dx has dolby digital encoding it will be enough for gaming, i don't need dts encoding here? Also i don't need dts encoding for movies and music as they are already pre encoded and my speakers will decode it with no problem(via optical)?so why would i need dts encoding in d2x in daily use? Sorry, i'm still not convinced which card to choose :/


----------



## Darren (Sep 18, 2008)

majki84 said:


> so why would i need dts encoding in d2x in daily use? Sorry, i'm still not convinced which card to choose :/



DTS encoding is a personal choice if you don't need DTS encoding get the DX otherwise get the D2X if you want both Dolby encoding and DTS encoding. It's a personal choice which soundcard you purchase because know one can "convince" you which to select, all I can do is explain the features and you will have to choose based on which features will satisfy your needs and financial budget.

Personally I've got an Auzentech X-Meridian soundcard and when playing MP3s and MPEG files I rather the sound of DTS encoding opposed to Dolby encoding. Dolby tends to have a more focused center for dialogue whilst DTS tends to have weaker dialogue but heavier surround effects. But everyone's has their own preferences and experiences will vary depending their speaker setup.


----------



## majki84 (Sep 19, 2008)

Darren said:


> Personally I've got an Auzentech X-Meridian soundcard and when playing MP3s and MPEG files I rather the sound of DTS encoding opposed to Dolby encoding. Dolby tends to have a more focused center for dialogue whilst DTS tends to have weaker dialogue but heavier surround effects.


That's what i wanted to know!  To sum up: dts encoding can be used in music but it just differs from dolby encoding(inc.in dx)in surround effect. I still can be able to watch stereo movies and mp3s in 5.1 on dx thanks to dolby. If dolby encoding for stereo content suits me,then i  really don't need dts encoding actually. Even when watching dvds and blue ray movies i don't need dts encoding as they are already pre encoded and z-5500 will decode it(only via digital,so in dx - via optical). So in my case it's not worth spending a fortune od d2x for just dts encoding which will give me only diferent surround effect.  All the movies are preencoded? What about quallity. As far as i know dts has better bit/kHz then dolby. Will i be able to hear flac files, blue ray moviec on dx?


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 19, 2008)

majki84 said:


> That's what i wanted to know!  To sum up: dts encoding can be used in music but it just differs from dolby encoding(inc.in dx)in surround effect. I still can be able to watch stereo movies and mp3s in 5.1 on dx thanks to dolby. If dolby encoding for stereo content suits me,then i  really don't need dts encoding actually. Even when watching dvds and blue ray movies i don't need dts encoding as they are already pre encoded and z-5500 will decode it(only via digital,so in dx - via optical). So in my case it's not worth spending a fortune od d2x for just dts encoding which will give me only diferent surround effect.  All the movies are preencoded? What about quallity. As far as i know dts has better bit/kHz then dolby. Will i be able to hear flac files, blue ray moviec on dx?



If money is no object and you want the best, then go for the azuntechs or the xonar...
If you want to get the full potential out of blue ray movies and their higher quality sound in comparison to normal dobly surround aswell.
DTS uses less compression than dolby in the same way as a flac uses less compression than an mp3 for a higher quality. You will find DTS on the better cards and in my opinion, yes, it is worth it 

Ive often bought stuff only to replace it a while later with the best that money can buy... becuase usually you get what you pay for and in this case its not that much more


----------



## chron (Sep 19, 2008)

With my x-fi card, I find that surround stereo at 50%, 50% crystalizer, and the eq set to country, you get very crisp music.  The bass seems to go up when you set the stereo surround to 50% which makes up for the lack of it in the country eq setting, then the 50% crystalizer just boosts everything. 

Anyone else have any prefered X-Fi / Z-5500 settings?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 23, 2008)

I set similar settings to those, but I used a custom EQ to bump mids and treble, and kept the speaker settings default, but bumped the bass and surround a bit.  Of course, DDL because I had an Auzen X-Fi Prelude, but with my old Creative X-Fi, I just went analog.


----------



## Bellamy29 (Sep 25, 2008)

Darren said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy computer speakers especially ones which were almost 5 years old, let alone one which has a history of making popping noise.  But as far as revisions go, it's completely random which batch you receive.



Try to find something in it's price range that even measures close to price and value point. Also, have you heard these speakers? I'm guessing no. All the reviews, people are just crazy? The speakers obviously appeal to the masses, and unless you view the masses as crazy people, they have a say too. No, it won't be audiophile equipment, but come on. I have a $4000 klipsch surround sound setup in my living room. Do these hold a candle to it? No. They aren't that bad.

The DX is completely fine for your Z-5500, most if not everyone recommends it over the X-plosion and other cards in the price range. But if you really want DTS, then get the X-plosion I would recommend.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 26, 2008)

hey hey hey - better get a seat warmed up for me - I will hopefully have a set of 5500's by tuesday/wednesday next week


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

Just placed an order for my speakers - they will be here in 4 days time. cost me a grand total of $349.70 (converted from GBP)

how much can u moobs in the US get it for??? Im guessing probably around $300


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 29, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just placed an order for my speakers - they will be here in 4 days time. cost me a grand total of $349.70 (converted from GBP)
> 
> how much can u moobs in the US get it for??? Im guessing probably around $300



175 with free shipping


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> 175 with free shipping



:shadedshu

*sigh* Welcome to Europe - home of the 17.5% VAT (Value Added Tax) & assholes that fix their prices.

$349 'IS' the cheapest i could find in the UK.

the price of any item in the UK is split in many different ways via tax's & this is all before the retailers had to put the product on their shelves & in a desprite bid to cover their costs & of course their margin of profit

its daylight robbery


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 29, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> *sigh* Welcome to Europe - home of the 17.5% VAT (Value Added Tax) & assholes that fix their prices.
> 
> ...



Well, it could be worse. You could live here...oh wait, you do. United Tyrannical Gov of Britain/America.

What's their justification for these taxes, BTW? So prince douche can pilot a chinook helicopter to his girlfriend's house and show off?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2008)

Possibly to bail out banks that are going or soon to be bust. they say tax's are in places to run the country - the only thing ive seen is a member of parlament take a taxi from london all the way to Scotland on 'tax payers' money. & of course Prince Douche can pilot a chopper to his girlfriends house.

weve got so many tax's (stealth tax's included) in this country - so many people pay their tax's & as direct result a member of parlament can take a london taxi all the way to scotland. - I hope he achieved whatever he went to scotland to achieve.

the justification is that us working class people are forced to work longer hours to pay for overpriced things then we get blamed for 'slump in profits' because were all to busy working to shop & then they tax our earnings when we havent even seen the light of day in how many years????

there is no end to this. & its even worse with this recession/credit crunch - this time we lose our jobs, some people wont even get paid because their companies gone bust - welcome to the UK! what want your salary? wait i'l just ask the manager if he will give us back the half a mil bonus we paid him.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if Asus plans on fixing the D2 equalizer? It's crap haha.

And does everyone's Z5500s have 2 khz just shrieking at high volumes? I have to significantly cut the frequency. It's killer on you ears and sounds staticy. (did it before with onboard ADI too)


----------



## Darren (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellamy29 said:


> Try to find something in it's price range that even measures close to price and value point. Also, have you heard these speakers? I'm guessing no. All the reviews, people are just crazy? The speakers obviously appeal to the masses, and unless you view the masses as crazy people, they have a say too. No, it won't be audiophile equipment, but come on. I have a $4000 klipsch surround sound setup in my living room. Do these hold a candle to it? No. They aren't that bad.



I know that the Z-5500 are good computers speakers but I try to be as objective as possible and therefore meaning that I have to say a few negatives as well as positives otherwise I sound like a fan boy. My only gripe with the Z-5500 is the price tag because in the United Kingdom they are between £200-350 ($400-700 US) which is a stupid amount considering they are five years old. In the UK £130 can buy you a decent AV receiver with Coaxial/HDMI connections with all the standards you'd expect such as DD, DTS, Prologic IIx, DTS Neo - extras such as FM/AM radio etc.  £50 can buy you a pair of decent bookshelf speakers, not the best but better than the satellites on the Z-5500. So that's £100 for four bookshelf speakers.  £70 can easily by a active subwoofer, so in conclusion although the Z-5500 are good speakers, here in the UK the Z-5500 is not much cheaper than a mediocre home cinema system which will would have more features and be slightly better spec'd



Bellamy29 said:


> The DX is completely fine for your Z-5500, most if not everyone recommends it over the X-plosion and other cards in the price range. But if you really want DTS, then get the X-plosion I would recommend.


I think majki84 went with the Asus Xonar DX


----------



## majki84 (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't buy anything yet, still thinking ;/ I need to find out if logitech poland is exchanging early revisions of z-5500 into r-7xx or above for free (because pixmania.com is selling them for about 230€ but probably old ones, with popping sound etc). I will probably go for the DX, I can get DTS on it, coz speakers has decoder, but i'm thinking if crystalizer on X-Fi wouldn't be better for low kbps mp3 (like 128-160kbps) then DX, hard choice. I don't play that much so i don't care about dx's problems in games, I need the best sound in music and movies.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

music (MP3's) are the problem. no matter what soundcard you get, they just wont sound any better, to be honest.

Games require a card that can encode to dolby or DTS - DTS is the best quality, but not by a huge amount. Movies dont require anything apart from a digital output, thats the joy of digital!


----------



## Bellamy29 (Oct 1, 2008)

Darren said:


> I know that the Z-5500 are good computers speakers but I try to be as objective as possible and therefore meaning that I have to say a few negatives as well as positives otherwise I sound like a fan boy. My only gripe with the Z-5500 is the price tag because in the United Kingdom they are between £200-350 ($400-700 US) which is a stupid amount considering they are five years old. In the UK £130 can buy you a decent AV receiver with Coaxial/HDMI connections with all the standards you'd expect such as DD, DTS, Prologic IIx, DTS Neo - extras such as FM/AM radio etc.  £50 can buy you a pair of decent bookshelf speakers, not the best but better than the satellites on the Z-5500. So that's £100 for four bookshelf speakers.  £70 can easily by a active subwoofer, so in conclusion although the Z-5500 are good speakers, here in the UK the Z-5500 is not much cheaper than a mediocre home cinema system which will would have more features and be slightly better spec'd
> 
> 
> I think majki84 went with the Asus Xonar DX



Holy crap - UK people get screwed in a lot of things, lol. I remember shrieking at the PS3 price in the UK at launch.. or was it Australia? Either way, yeah. For that price, definitely go for something else. 

Someone is offering me $260 for my speakers. I could probably get (very cheap) bookshelves and a receiver after adding in ~100 more. Is it worth it? I don't know.. lots of people who complain about the music aspect of it (bass being boomy) can be fixed with placement and equalizers. Not fully, but enough . When the $$ starts coming in though, I'd go for some bookshelves and eventually build a real 5.1 set - like years down the road. 

For the UK though, DEFINITELY would get home theater equipment if the Z-5500 is that price. That is too high.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 1, 2008)

Bellamy29 said:


> Holy crap - UK people get screwed in a lot of things, lol. I remember shrieking at the PS3 price in the UK at launch.. or was it Australia? Either way, yeah. For that price, definitely go for something else.
> 
> Someone is offering me $260 for my speakers. I could probably get (very cheap) bookshelves and a receiver after adding in ~100 more. Is it worth it? I don't know.. lots of people who complain about the music aspect of it (bass being boomy) can be fixed with placement and equalizers. Not fully, but enough . When the $$ starts coming in though, I'd go for some bookshelves and eventually build a real 5.1 set - like years down the road.
> 
> For the UK though, DEFINITELY would get home theater equipment if the Z-5500 is that price. That is too high.



I would never describe the z5500s as boomy. I don't where people get that 

The low end logitechs are definitely boomy, but that's the best they can do for any punch.

If anything, mine's severely lacking on any "boominess". I jack up 30-60 hz just so there's low end punch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2008)

Darren said:


> My only gripe with the Z-5500 is the price tag because in the United Kingdom they are between £200-350 ($400-700 US)



tbh - my set cost £194 but because i didnt want to wait i slapped a few quid on p&P to have it deliverd at a certain time. $344.58 - Free P&P

i coulda had it next day delivery but if i did that then id be paying the exact same amount as i would if i had gone down to my usual pc shop to get it & i doubt those bastards are willing to go cheaper then £190.

there IS a site selling it for £180 free P&P but its a terrible site. Ive read stuff about one person spent about 5grand on their site for a complete home entertainment package - 50" tv, dvd player, surround sound system etc etc & they sent him a dyson vacumcleaner instead LOL & refused to refund him or accept the dyson back.

there are lots of bad comments about this site - Un profesional after sales etc etc the usual but they seem yank peoples chain a lot lot more then any other business. I musta went through 3-4 forums where it was just bad comment after bad comment after bad comment. a lotta comments about people taking legal action against the site.


Pixmania.com


----------



## Darren (Oct 1, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tbh - my set cost £194 but because i didnt want to wait i slapped a few quid on p&P to have it deliverd at a certain time. $344.58 - Free P&P



For £194 you got a good deal as I've seen the Logitech Z-5500 for a lot more. But to be honest I still stand by the fact that these days you can buy a regular AV receiver with your standard features (coaxial/fibre connections, radio, about 20 DSPs, DD/DTS) from £100, from £140 if you want HDMI. Heck if you think bookshelf speakers are pricey I've seen some decent "all in one" packages which come with mediocre 5.1 speakers and subwoofer in addition to the AV receiver, these can be found for about £160+ and hence giving one flexibility to upgrade the speakers at a later date. For personal reasons I favour the AV receiver because of the multiple input/outputs. I can have my TV/free view box connected via coaxial, PC/soundcard via fibre optical, and if a friend brings a console around I can connect that into the spare fibre input and switch between devices at a press of a button on the remote.




Bellamy29 said:


> Holy crap - UK people get screwed in a lot of things, lol. I remember shrieking at the PS3 price in the UK at launch.. or was it Australia? Either way, yeah. For that price, definitely go for something else.



The PS3's launch price in the UK was £425-500 for just the console and one controller. Even now the PS3 is still between £240-450 depending on whether you get the 20 GB, 40 GB or 80 GB version and you'll get no accessories no games, just the console and one controller, and Sony wonder why sales are crap in the UK.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey hey all - Ebuyer fucked up my order & sent it on next day delivery instead of within the next 3-4 working days LOL. I paid for a 3-4working day delivery but i got next day   - Ive already got it set up. pics to follow in a 15-30mins once ive finished blasting some....


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 1, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey hey all - Ebuyer fucked up my order & sent it on next day delivery instead of within the next 3-4 working days LOL. I paid for a 3-4working day delivery but i got next day   - Ive already got it set up. pics to follow in a 15-30mins once ive finished blasting some....



haha wicked bro... have fun, i remember it being a good day when i unwrapped mine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2008)

right back with some pics - Excuse the mess - my desk is a bit of a pit but i DID hoover the floor before putting the new speakers in.....































I shoulda taken a pic of me hugging the delivery guy when he came to the door with this huge motherf**king box & the me unwrapping it like a childs first xmas present  then another when i started putting the set together in my room.

& i have to say - wow it sounds weird without no tweeters for the high tones. - everything still sounds beautiful - the bass is beautifuly balanced with the rest of the music - its not overly muddy or anything nor does it choke any of the other sounds.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

^ we have another logitech lover.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 1, 2008)

A small issue is it not possibl to hook up 'digitally' through the flexijack on my Xtreme music??? I cant get my built in SPDF to work LOL - Ive read that i may need an XFi expansion upgrade thing to get spdf. im not too botherd but it would be nice to get it working


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

creative did go with a custom SPDIF output on many cards, sorry i cant help there.


----------



## will (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had z5500s since the end of 2005, can I join please? I have had 2 different sets, I sent the first ones back about a year ago because the sub was humming. I have them connected up to an Audigy 2ZS (still awesome). I love them for absolutely everything, movies, music especially games! Playing FEAR in the dark with these bad boys cranked is insane! Probably the best bit of that game was where you first meet those invisible things, that had some real atmosphere! More recently though bioshock was real good, as were obviously COD4/crysis etc.
Here are some pics of my current setup (my good screen is in my home cinema room atm):





















My rooms a real mess sorry about that!

I really love this system, the amount of performance you get for the money is amazing, plus it can go really loud without distortion which is awesome.
BTW thanks for the secrets, they are pretty cool!
Just noticed on the specs for the midrange driver it says rated input power 12W, maximum 25W. That cant be right surely?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

I got to ask everyone.. I'm thinking of grabbing these.. I have a baby logitech's and I am thinking of these, or Some Behringer MS40... So, what do you guys think?

I am more of watching movie's in HD, while listening to Bass style music. I have all ready modded my sound card for deep base


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got to ask everyone.. I'm thinking of grabbing these.. I have a baby logitech's and I am thinking of these, or Some Behringer MS40... So, what do you guys think?
> 
> I am more of watching movie's in HD, while listening to Bass style music. I have all ready modded my sound card for deep base



stay well away from those behringers... they very cheap and nasty and will have no where near the same performance as the logitechs. If you said you were going for behiringer 2031A's instead then Id say that they would be on a SPL par with the Z5500  speakers, but as they are studio monitor speakers you really should have them hooked up to a mixer and will have to turn them off before the pc, and turn on after the pc to avoid breaking them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> stay well away from those behringers... they very cheap and nasty and will have no where near the same performance as the logitechs. If you said you were going for behiringer 2031A's instead then Id say that they would be on a SPL par with the Z5500  speakers, but as they are studio monitor speakers you really should have them hooked up to a mixer and will have to turn them off before the pc, and turn on after the pc to avoid breaking them.



See, I'm glad to asked before doing so. My friend told me the Behringer's where it because of the fact they are full 40watt per speaker speakers... But, I've eye'd these because of the fact they are $239 right now at Compusa. So I'm wanting to know before tomorrow.. I really haven't seen anything per computer that the Behringer's where good... But, I'd rather do some research before spending that amount of cash


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> See, I'm glad to asked before doing so. My friend told me the Behringer's where it because of the fact they are full 40watt per speaker speakers... But, I've eye'd these because of the fact they are $239 right now at Compusa. So I'm wanting to know before tomorrow.. I really haven't seen anything per computer that the Behringer's where good... But, I'd rather do some research before spending that amount of cash



The Behringers are a knock off of the Edirol (Roland) cheap PC monitor Speakers... they pretty low end stuff for musicians to use on a mixer or keyboard to have reference sound...]
Becuase of the small bass drivers they dont have much bass either and will distort if pushed a little. 

Behringer do well in the studio / audio department as they tend to make knockoffs of famous gear and sell it for rock bottom prices... the problem with it though is definately the quality and longetivity.

I had a pair of the Behringer truth 2031A active studio monitors... 200RMS per speaker with 8" LF drivers and built in amps. They were a knock off of the Mackie speakers and they sounded pretty good, had loads of bass and a very balanced sound. They diddnt last long though and i forgot to turn them off oneday after powering off my pc, the spike blew the tweeter of one of the boxes and I returned them and got some "Tannoy 5A" monitor speakers instead.

I would definately advise against those cheap small behringers for general pc useage, watching movies and playing games...
Im more than happy with my Logitech Z-5500's and use those on my asus D2X soundcard... (for my music production though im using some Tannoy 5A's and a pair of Rokit V8's on an m-audio soundcard)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> The Behringers are a knock off of the Edirol (Roland) cheap PC monitor Speakers... they pretty low end stuff for musicians to use on a mixer or keyboard to have reference sound...]
> Becuase of the small bass drivers they dont have much bass either and will distort if pushed a little.
> 
> Behringer do well in the studio / audio department as they tend to make knockoffs of famous gear and sell it for rock bottom prices... the problem with it though is definately the quality and longetivity.
> ...




I do thank you for that insite. I forgot all about the tweeters being in the speakers themselves... A powering down and on of a computer can do that... 
I think as of tomorrow I'll be a member.. I'm still thinking of this or a new monitor... but, after listening to my speakers last night... Wow... Need new ones...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I do thank you for that insite. I forgot all about the tweeters being in the speakers themselves... A powering down and on of a computer can do that...
> I think as of tomorrow I'll be a member.. I'm still thinking of this or a new monitor... but, after listening to my speakers last night... Wow... Need new ones...



Trust me, you wont be sorry...
Start planning looking for where you going to set them up now as when they arrive you'll be so keen to set them up that you wont be thinking straight 

I ended up moving mine about 4 times till i was happy... at one point i just had 3 sattelites setup (sounded perfectly fine though)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Trust me, you wont be sorry...
> Start planning looking for where you going to set them up now as when they arrive you'll be so keen to set them up that you wont be thinking straight
> 
> I ended up moving mine about 4 times till i was happy... at one point i just had 3 sattelites setup (sounded perfectly fine though)



Yeah, I got my thought of where to put them. If you think I don't have TON of space for all 5, but I know I can place them. If not, just 3 like you said.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I got my thought of where to put them. If you think I don't have TON of space for all 5, but I know I can place them. If not, just 3 like you said.



nice one... be sure to post some pics when you get them


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> nice one... be sure to post some pics when you get them



Will do. hope to get off work early tomorrow to go up to Compusa. Calling in the morning to see if they still have them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2008)

Well add another m8 to This Club. I got mine today, and WOW... Glad I grabbed them! 
I will post pictures come tomorrow.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well add another m8 to This Club. I got mine today, and WOW... Glad I grabbed them!
> I will post pictures come tomorrow.



dont forget to try out second skin and the info mode - i much prefer them over the original setup.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

hey hey - i was thinking of swaping out my Xtreme Music for a Xonar D2x. but i heard its not too hot on gaming.

given the choices would you get a Xonar or a Xtreme Gamer?? - Xtreme gamer being the cheaper option of course.

I love my games n at the same time i love my music


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey hey - i was thinking of swaping out my Xtreme Music for a Xonar D2x. but i heard its not too hot on gaming.
> 
> given the choices would you get a Xonar or a Xtreme Gamer?? - Xtreme gamer being the cheaper option of course.
> 
> I love my games n at the same time i love my music



90% of people hate creative cards for their quality (or lack thereof)

If you dont want a xonar, grab an auzentech - if you want the best of everything, they auzen have their own X-fi.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2008)

gettin hold of an Auzentech is gonna be difficult. my usual retail store = sold out, Ebuyer = Dont stock them. Ebay = Pricey, not many + wrong model.

Im trying not to buy online as when i do I gotta ask my dad to use his credit/debit card  (I haz no debit card) & he's stupidly cautious about buying stuff online - you do not know how much trouble i went through just to get him to trust Ebuyer - If it was ebuyer he woulda put up a fuss but he still woulda bought it provided i can put a deposit or pay upfront.

I will contact my usual retail store n see how that goes. otherwise its still Creative & Asus's cards floating around on the market.

::EDIT::

Ive been looking for the Auzentech XFi Prelude but all i can find is the X-plosion Cinema


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 3, 2008)

No problems gaming here with D2. Creative's EAX crap doesn't really do anything, to me.
It's never been accurate and real sounding before. Maybe 5 is different, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## laszlo (Oct 3, 2008)

my 2 weeks old  z-5500 was 380$ ...

i have on the back of speakers 0808 latest firmware 2.1.0  boost 22;2nd skin eat 50% of max power

have made a few bass test and was a failure ;z has start to make a buzzing sound i think the lower freq. aren't supported well

at this time i have only stereo output from pc to the console and digital coaxial from dvd (DTS is decoded)

i'll like to connect with 3 stereo jacks from pc to console but i have only 6 free wires at my cable from pc to TV(2 wires tv-out) and Z5500;i use a ftp cable which was set under the floor and i don't want to have visible cables so does anyone know if i can use 1 ground (the shield of ftp cable) for all the 3 stereo in-output?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 3, 2008)

laszlo said:


> my 2 weeks old  z-5500 was 380$ ...
> 
> i have on the back of speakers 0808 latest firmware 2.1.0  boost 22;2nd skin eat 50% of max power
> 
> ...



when you say FTP cable do you mean ethernet cable (or normal network cable)?


----------



## laszlo (Oct 3, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> when you say FTP cable do you mean ethernet cable (or normal network cable)?




networking is not my field but the cable has 8 wires shielded and the individual wire is solid copper


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2008)

All right guys. I've set it all up. Have the pictures!

Cold Storm
1. Device: Auzentech X-plosion 7.1 Modded
2. System Firmware: V.2.1.0
3. M/N: S-0115A
4. PID: R738
5. Speaker connection: Speaker Wire
6. Boost 22: Yes
7. Anime, Movies, Rap, Rock




























Took the pictures from my picture phone... lmao...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 4, 2008)

nice... i see you got the second skin going... (purple light)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> nice... i see you got the second skin going... (purple light)



Oh yeah, I did all the little "secrets" that are on the first post.. It's a great system. You can't beat the price for this... Have the op amp modded on the Azuen and I don't even need the extra bass boost in order to have the glass behind the desk rattle!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2008)

Not to everyones taste but Symphony X's most recent album sounds gorgous on these speakers


----------



## J-Man (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a problem with my speakers. I can only hear 2 speakers working. I am in 6 channel direct on the LCD. Have I plugged the connectors in the right slots on my sound card? Left to right, black, pink then green.


----------



## Darren (Oct 6, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I have a problem with my speakers. I can only hear 2 speakers working. I am in 6 channel direct on the LCD. Have I plugged the connectors in the right slots on my sound card? Left to right, black, pink then green.



I found this extract from another website.

Connecting a PC's 2 Channel Stereo Analog output:

_If your PC or Laptop only has stereo output (2 Channel Left / Right) you can still simulate the 5.1 experience via your Z-5500. You need to first set the toggle switch at the back of the Control Center from 6 Channel Direct to Stereo 1-3. You then plug in the stereo mini-plug coming from your PC/laptop to any of the 3 (now stereo) input jacks at the back of the Control Center. You have to enable this input by selecting it from the Control Center's Input options. You can then simulate Dolby 5.1 (for Movies or Music) by selecting Pro Logic II (PLII) Movies or Music under Effects in the Control Center._

Edit: Make sure you read my edits in your previous thread as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2008)

Left to right is this
Pink, Black Green

And for a picture here is one from Overclockers For a little more help on the card and anything else


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I have a problem with my speakers. I can only hear 2 speakers working. I am in 6 channel direct on the LCD. Have I plugged the connectors in the right slots on my sound card? Left to right, black, pink then green.



you're also going to need a 5.1 source. make sure you arent testing with music or stereo files.


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bought mine about 1 month ago for my HTPC setup.  Can not be any happier with them although still need to set the rear speakers up once I finish renovating the lounge room.  The sub is bloody enormous!

Firmware - v2.1.0
M/N - S011SB
PID - R817
Speaker connection - Speaker Wire
Input - Motherboard Toslink Optical


----------



## will (Oct 13, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> Bought mine about 1 month ago for my HTPC setup.  Can not be any happier with them although still need to set the rear speakers up once I finish renovating the lounge room.  The sub is bloody enormous!



Nice setup! What case is that HTPC using? I think you would get better sound if you moved your left and right speakers further apart, you will get better stereo imaging and the soundstage should improve a lot.


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 13, 2008)

will said:


> Nice setup! What case is that HTPC using? I think you would get better sound if you moved your left and right speakers further apart, you will get better stereo imaging and the soundstage should improve a lot.



Case is a Thermaltake DH102.  I'm actually thinking of mounting the front left and right speakers on the wall once I finish renovating as well as the rears on the back wall.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

oh yeah. i can definately agree, getting the spacing right really matters with speakers like this. They arent designed to be right next to each other.

Mine sounds rather poor atm, since my desk still hasnt been moved to my new house, the rear speakers are mounted on the ceiling while the fronts are on the floor. Makes for a pretty weird soundstage.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a set of these, they are fantastic little speakers for what they cost. Here is a few shots of my old college dorm room showing how I had them set up.














I eventually replaced it with a receiver and got a bigger sub and bigger fronts, center, and rear speakers I still use the Z-5500s as side surrounds in the 7.1 setup. Eventually I am going to get a totally new matching set of speakers but for now the hodgepodge of speakers I have going now sound pretty great to me.






Thats my contribution to a good thread full of people that enjoy great sound quality.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2008)

how can i check the firmware on my z-5500's and can i upgrade it?

there's no need just curious..


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2008)

The first post will show you how to Check for the firmware on it. And all the little things that you can play with


----------



## urge (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I found this site a couple days ago while looking for some information. I have had my Z-5500 for a couple weeks now but to be honest I havent had the oppurtunity to really use it to its full potential. The highest ive probably gone on my volume control is 6 bars. The thing is freakin loud even just that much haha and I like LOUD. I got 2 10 inch subs in my car (although they currently arent working )

Anyways, i sent the info to join to devil and here are some pictures of my setup. I dont have pictures of my rear speakers because they are just on the floor right now. I dont know whether to mount them on my wall or buy some sort of stands for them.







I know I just got here but i have some questions for you guys =P

1) Ive read about this whole second skin thing and saw the trick on how to enable it. However i also remember reading something in this thread saying that it lowers the sound? What pros and cons come along with the second skin and is it worth it to change to it?

2) I have onboard sound on my fairly new motherboard. It had a realtek HD audio manager which lets me configure the sound from Headphones to 8CH. Currently however im using the green/orange/black cable that came with the Z-5500's. The motherboard also has an optical out so I want to buy one since I hear the sound is alot better but the question is do i need to upgrade and get a real sound card for the optical? or should I be getting true 5.1 already coming out of my computer. I tested with a dvd and the Pro logic movie setting makes the characters voices go away but i still hear sound effects... If i set it to 6ch it works fine though. Is this becuase of the way I have it hooked up?

3) How do you guys manage having more than one digital audio cable going to the reciever? I would ideally like to have my xbox using digital audio along with my computer without having to unplug/plug everytime i want to switch between the two.

4) I currently have Volume +3 since im using analog (at least I think im using analog). Am I hurting anything by having that setting configured? I read in this thread it was useful for adjusting the gain since analog comes through at a lower audio level. but I just wanted some input.

5) My front speakers didnt need much cable since they are close to the speaker. To keep things tidier I have the length I didnt need tied up like how it came out of the box. Will this hurt the speakers or will it create resistance and degrade sound quality? If so how should the wires be wrapped/rolled up?

If I was unclear in any of the questions. I can rephrase something if need be. I tried to look for these answers in the 24 pages of posts and looked through most of them but couldnt find what I was looking for. Thank you all in advance for reading and replying =)


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2008)

urge said:


> 2) I have onboard sound on my fairly new motherboard. It had a realtek HD audio manager which lets me configure the sound from Headphones to 8CH. Currently however im using the green/orange/black cable that came with the Z-5500's. The motherboard also has an optical out so I want to buy one since I hear the sound is alot better but the question is do i need to upgrade and get a real sound card for the optical? or should I be getting true 5.1 already coming out of my computer. I tested with a dvd and the Pro logic movie setting makes the characters voices go away but i still hear sound effects... If i set it to 6ch it works fine though. Is this becuase of the way I have it hooked up?
> 
> 3) How do you guys manage having more than one digital audio cable going to the reciever? I would ideally like to have my xbox using digital audio along with my computer without having to unplug/plug everytime i want to switch between the two.



To get real 5.1 e.g. Dolby Digital/DTS you need a specialist soundcard which is capable of encoding. The following sound cards can encode stereo into 5.1 bitstreams when using either digital coaxial or fibre: 

HT OMEGA STRIKER 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail $63.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001


HT OMEGA CLARO 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail  $159.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271002

AuzenTech AZT-XPCINE 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz $99.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156006


ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Ultra Fidelity $179.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001

Edit: The Logitech Z-5500 has both fibre and coaxial. You can connect the Xbox via fibre to the receiver and use coaxial from the soundcard to the receiver.


----------



## urge (Oct 31, 2008)

Info:


1)All devices that you have connected to the system and how they are connected 

currently only my computer. I have my 46" samsung LCD HDTV as a secondary monitor however and play dvd's and games that way.

2)System Firmware Version 

not sure... dont really want to reset my settings to check =\

3)M/N (from the back of your sub) 

S-0015A

4)PID (from under any of your satellites or sub - really your manufacturer date) 

PID - R740

5)Speaker connection type (RCA or speaker wire) 

Speaker wire that came with the system

6)Do you have Boost 22 capability 

I tested and I have boost +11 capability but even though I put the volume up with no sound being played i was kinda freaked out to go higher.

7)What your favorite song/album/movie/game is to use with them! 

A fun song to play on these puppies is...Chemical Brothers - Bass test (The crazy bass effect at the begining is fantastic)

Artist - Anything rock, Disturbed, Tool, OLP, lots. Havent tested and movies for real yet. Dance/Jungle is good too.


----------



## urge (Oct 31, 2008)

Darren said:


> To get real 5.1 e.g. Dolby Digital/DTS you need a specialist soundcard which is capable of encoding. The following sound cards can encode stereo into 5.1 bitstreams when using either digital coaxial or fibre:
> 
> HT OMEGA STRIKER 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail $63.99
> 
> ...



Thanks Darren, some good info there. The higher end HT Omega looks fantastic but I cant find it available anywhere around me =(. The ASUS Xonar doesnt have Optical out which blows so thats out. That pretty much leaves me with the AuzenTech AZT. The thing also comes with a digital optical cable which is nice! Still hard to find around here but at least its available. Do you have any personal experience with the above cards? If the HT Omegas are really that much better I might try to find one on ebay or something....


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2008)

urge said:


> The ASUS Xonar doesn't have Optical out



The Xonar does indeed have optical out and in, the soundcard's coaxial output is dual purpose and turns into optical out with a small attachment that comes supplied with the soundcard. 



urge said:


> Do you have any personal experience with the above cards?



Yeah I'm using the Auzentech X-Meridian hooked up to my Sony AV receiver, it's also capable of encoding bit streams however it's production has stopped. The HT Omega is your cheapest alternative, you don't need to go for the highest end version for its encoding features.

Edit: 

Also look out for the Auzentech X-Plosion, its cheap and has DTS and Dolby encoding with extremely reliable drivers.

Edit 2:

The Auzentech X-Fi Prelude would also meet your requirements, be prepared of the headaches of Creative's lack of technical support and drivers. Excellent card though, but there are cheaper alternatives.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2008)

Best card for the system IMO:

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005&Tpk=x-fi prelude

Real time Dolby Digital Live encoding, as well as all the other stuff that those have.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

and because you may not have read your way through this thread...


1. Analogue 5.1 will work already on your system. Whatever your source is, you get that output. (2.0 channel MP3 files give you 2.0 channel sound, 5.1 games give 5.1 sound, etc)

2. Digital audio is only 2.0. ONLY. The exceptions being pre-encoded movies (dolby digital or dolby DTS) or, if you get a sound card with encoding capabilities it can turn analogue audio into a digital system, and keep the surround sound - this requires the original source to be greater than 2.0 channel! (encoding or not, a stereo MP3 file is going to remain a stereo MP3 file)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, most audio card software will auto. upmix it for you, though (the expensive one's for sure, even the cheap x-fis do).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Well, most audio card software will auto. upmix it for you, though (the expensive one's for sure, even the cheap x-fis do).



lots dont. the creative cards always have, but the others dont.
I hardly see it as an option, becuase if you forget to turn it off it messes with movies and games.

IMO "surround sound" and "2x stereo" are *not* the same thing. i dont give a damn how many speakers are making noise, if its not positional. if its not position, whats the point of having surround sound speakers! just run them all off a single stereo cable if thats all you want.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lots dont. the creative cards always have, but the others dont.
> I hardly see it as an option, becuase if you forget to turn it off it messes with movies and games.
> 
> IMO "surround sound" and "2x stereo" are *not* the same thing. i dont give a damn how many speakers are making noise, if its not positional. if its not position, whats the point of having surround sound speakers! just run them all off a single stereo cable if thats all you want.



I know what you mean, but if it's set just to upmix (not the 2x) 2 ch it won't affect 5.1 stuff. I even had integrated that does it. 

Even if it's only 2ch, it sounds much better also coming out of the rear. It makes it immersive. I can't stand fronts only. Even If I didn't have 5.1 sources I'd still get a 5.1 system.


----------



## sai_ace (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello All!

My name is Sai. Me and my brother are proud owners of a z5500 for the past 9 months.. 

We enjoy watching DTS movies and that was the prime reason for selecting the z5500. The soundcard is a simple creative audigy that has a digital 96/24 output and we have connected the speaker to the card using a coax cable.

Reading through some of the posts here I feel that this is not sufficient for the best sound quality.
If that is so, then why?

Also recently when I was watching LOTR with DTS playback...I felt the center channel wasweak and it was not easy to grasp the dialogues....but when i cranked the volume up on the center and also overall, i could hear jarring distortions... what could be the problem?

I was watching it on MPC. 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

playing it via digital should be fine. If you had problems with the audio, it was either that MPC wasnt passing it through properly (use the AC3 filter codec) or the source audio was just poor.


----------



## sai_ace (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks mussels,

I am using MPC with the AC3 filter. Source file seems fine. I wish I could change my  Center channel to a slightly larger speaker. Something that can take higher load... has anybody tried that here?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

sai_ace said:


> Thanks mussels,
> 
> I am using MPC with the AC3 filter. Source file seems fine. I wish I could change my  Center channel to a slightly larger speaker. Something that can take higher load... has anybody tried that here?



regardless of how big a speaker you put in the center, it'll still be held back by the power of the amplifier. You could just boost it in AC3 filter?

Oh and i must ask - what do you have set for speaker options in AC3 filter. Many people set 5.1, when you need to set 'no change' for the digital files. Also, use SPDIF must be set/ticked for it to work properly.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there a way I can connect my Z5500's to the laptop in system specs?

It's connected fine to my desktop, but I'd wish I could enjoy it with the laptop too when I use the lappie at home...

The laptop's got only one sound output, which has a head-phone symbol 

In the Realtek HD Audio Manager I have the sound on Quadraphonic since the lappie's got 4 inbuilt speakers, 2 at the front and 2 at the sides. In the Audio Manager it does give me the choice to make the sound at 5.1 so I guess attaching 5.1 external speakers (like the Z5500) is possible? How? 

Thanks!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

You could always connect it to one of the inputs on the Z-5500's and select DD PLII Movie or Music.  If you're already using the three stereo jacks on the back, there's an input on the side of the controller.

If that's the only physical output you've got, then that's your only option.  You could contact the manufacturer and ask, but I think you're out of luck for true 5.1 sound.  I used PLII plenty for music and movies, and it still sounds great!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Is there a way I can connect my Z5500's to the laptop in system specs?
> 
> It's connected fine to my desktop, but I'd wish I could enjoy it with the laptop too when I use the lappie at home...
> 
> ...



check what outputs it has. It will have a headphone out jack at least, but its not impossible for it to have 3 plugs (For 5.1 analogue) or an optical out/coax out.

Even if it doesnt, you can always grab a 5.1 USB sound card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2008)

I was thinking of how to hook up my new (ordering it this week) Sony VAIO FW to my Z-5500's, and I think I'm going to go with a Creative USB Sound Card that's about $50 that has an optical out.  My 360 uses an optical out, though.  Anyone know of a USB or ExpressCard (34) sound card that has a Coaxial out?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 13, 2008)

USB is starved for BW. I'd definitely look for a card.

edit: I didn't find any haha


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I was thinking of how to hook up my new (ordering it this week) Sony VAIO FW to my Z-5500's, and I think I'm going to go with a Creative USB Sound Card that's about $50 that has an optical out.  My 360 uses an optical out, though.  Anyone know of a USB or ExpressCard (34) sound card that has a Coaxial out?



i have a creative SB live! 24 bit external, it has optical and coax out. its an old unit, i'm sure they have newer ones that do the same thing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Is there a way I can connect my Z5500's to the laptop in system specs?
> 
> It's connected fine to my desktop, but I'd wish I could enjoy it with the laptop too when I use the lappie at home...
> 
> ...



if you can see a red light shining out from the heaphone socket (99.9% of laptops have this unless its a really really old ragged dated 'seen better days' hag of a laptop) you can most possibly hook it up to the Z5500's Via TOSLINK to Optical - I know for a fact that most laptops that has built in AC'97 audio built within the last 3-4years (maybe more) will support a 'digital linkup' via their headphones socket.

I know it works because i done exactly the same thing when i was testing my own Z5500's


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2008)

I have seen that before.  In fact, my Auzentech had it, but instead of its stereo ports, it was in its coax ports.

I don't think my Sony's got it, though :'(  And it's my damn Blu-Ray player!  I'll look into it.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 13, 2008)

you could try a PCIMA soundcard.... they make really good audio production ones which are 24bit 192khz and they should have optical out.... i think theres a good budget range called ESI that make them for DJ's who use laptops though I havent used one before.

that way you wont have to have a seperate usb / firewire soundcard attached to the lappie and it would sit firmly in the slot


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

if and when you do get it sorted out, i have a small guide/files list for setting up AC3 audio passthrough for optical speakers, to make sure you get proper 5.1 outputs. (it tends to drop back to 2.0 in most players on default settings)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Mussels.  I'll let you know.



twicksisted said:


> you could try a PCIMA soundcard.... they make really good audio production ones which are 24bit 192khz and they should have optical out.... i think theres a good budget range called ESI that make them for DJ's who use laptops though I havent used one before.
> 
> that way you wont have to have a seperate usb / firewire soundcard attached to the lappie and it would sit firmly in the slot



PCMCIA, right?  I don't have one of those slots on the Sony.  I've got an ExpressCard 34 slot (as opposed to the full 54).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102025

This looks like it would work, but where's the optical out?  Is it a TOSLINK?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102025
> 
> This looks like it would work, but where's the optical out?  Is it a TOSLINK?



TOSLINK is the name for optical SPDIF, yes. I do not see it mentioned on that creative product.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't see it mentioned either, but look at the second reviewer.  He said he's using it with optical...I gotta look into it.  Good price anyway.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If that's the only physical output you've got, then that's your only option.  You could contact the manufacturer and ask, but I think you're out of luck for true 5.1 sound.  I used PLII plenty for music and movies, and it still sounds great!



It's also got an S/PDIF Digital output... 

I checked the specs:
Built-in Intel® High Definition 5.1CH Sound System
*S/PDIF Digital output*
1 Built-in Microphone
4 Built-in Speakers

I'm a noob when it comes to audio connections... I saw the image on wikipedia and the connector looks very different from the headphone one?

Am I confusing things up?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2008)

S/PDIF stands for Sony/Phillips Digital InterFace.  This takes the form of either an Optical, TOSLINK (which is really optical, but just a different connector), or Coaxial audio connector.  They look like this:







The left two (white and red) are what you see on televisions, normally next to a yellow one, which is video.  In this picture, the yellow is Coaxial Audio, and to the right is Optical audio.  You can use a yellow cable that you use with your VCR for Coaxial Audio, and you need an optical cable for an optical connection.

TOSLINK consists of an adapter that goes from a TOSLINK capable coaxial audio port (and less traditionally, a 3.5mm headphone jack like on most computers and MP3 players) which allows an optical cable to be attached.

All audio connectivity except for Optical is transmitted through wires, while optical is just what it sounds like.  Sound is transmitted by light.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> It's also got an S/PDIF Digital output...
> 
> I checked the specs:
> Built-in Intel® High Definition 5.1CH Sound System
> ...



since it doesnt say optical or not, it could be optical (look for a red glow) or it could be a coax. Coax could be confused for a TV out, since they use the same RCA connector.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2008)

So I'm guessing the S/PDIF is the one between the blue and the pink?

(Sorry for the blurred image)

I powered up the laptop but I don't see a red glow inside the hole.






Edit: here's a better picture I found online


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2008)

yep that would indeed be the digital port, thats what the symbol indicates. Thats not the normal connector the Z5500's have, so you'll need some kind of adaptor i guess.

Anyone recognise that port, or know where to find an adaptor?


----------



## will (Nov 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yep that would indeed be the digital port, thats what the symbol indicates. Thats not the normal connector the Z5500's have, so you'll need some kind of adaptor i guess.
> 
> Anyone recognise that port, or know where to find an adaptor?



You probably need a 3.5mm to coax adapter, I think you can just use a 3.5mm to phono cable though, they're really cheap and easy to find. Well thats how it works on my Audigy 2ZS anyway...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never seen that type of connector before.  Email the company that built your laptop and ask them what type of adapter you need to run an Optical or Coaxial line out.

Try something for me.  Mess with the sound settings on the laptop and enable and set the default audio device as the digital out.  Then play some sounds and watch for a red light in that port.






Left is coaxial, right is optical.  If that port glows red like that, you undoubtably need a TOSLINK adapter for a 3.5mm output (and of course an optical cable).


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 15, 2008)

it could be a coaxial digital port as it has no optical light on it.... so perhaps a small 3'5" digital coaxial to RCA ciax cable would do the trick...
Its definately not optical or youd see the light beam in it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

agreed with twicksisted, i too beleive its a coaxial and not an optical, therefore no red light.


----------



## Jasper005 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Dolby Digital Live Pack*

Hi Guys,

Was wondering now that the Dolby Digital Live Pack is available whether its worth me splashing out on a digital cable for my X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty and Z-5500s? 

Does any one know if the live pack works with Vista 64bit? 

Also what kind of cable would you recommend. If any at all. My PC is mostly used for games and Mp3 music, but I would still want 5.1 sound which I think is what the live pack enables? Sorry don't have much of a clue about digital outputs!

Thanks!

http://buy.soundblaster.com/_creati...ail&category=Software&pid=F2222DDN6Z2H2ADDEZD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2008)

For my soundcard,i just made a small lead with a headphone 3.5mm plug on one end,and a phono socket(female) on the other.And i am using the thick yellow video cable that came with my graphics card to connect from that to my amp.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

Jasper005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering now that the Dolby Digital Live Pack is available whether its worth me splashing out on a digital cable for my X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty and Z-5500s?
> 
> ...



MP3's will never be 5.1. I beleive the 'Live' pack, will allow dolby digital encoding like my auzentech has - basically, that translates analogue 5.1 signals (such as games) into 5.1 digital signals (which home theater speakers (such as the Z5500) use)


----------



## Jasper005 (Nov 18, 2008)

Will it still allow my sound card to up mix mp3s to 5.1 if I use the live pack like it does at the moment with my analogue connections? 

Also do you think the quality difference is worth the cost of the cable?

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

Jasper005 said:


> Will it still allow my sound card to up mix mp3s to 5.1 if I use the live pack like it does at the moment with my analogue connections?
> 
> Also do you think the quality difference is worth the cost of the cable?
> 
> Thanks



if your sound card has upmixing, then yes. In my case, once i enable dolby digital encoding i lose the ability to upmix, without first disabling the encoding (its tricking the speakers into thinking its always 5.1, so if theres no signal they're just blank/empty)

Digital vs analogue depends on the speakers, really. Assuming you have Z5500's, which this thread is about then yes, i get better quality over digital. I have less background hiss through the speakers and it does sound a bit clearer.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2008)

OK guys, since I've been overseas for a while, and I'm coming back to the US for a little while, I want to make it up to those who I have not yet added to the members list.  Please post here if you have not yet been added, and I'll get you on here within the next few weeks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2008)

You haven't added me Double D.

QUOTE=Cold Storm;1002145]All right guys. I've set it all up. Have the pictures!

Cold Storm
1. Device: Auzentech X-plosion 7.1 Modded
2. System Firmware: V.2.1.0
3. M/N: S-0115A
4. PID: R738
5. Speaker connection: Speaker Wire
6. Boost 22: Yes
7. Anime, Movies, Rap, Rock



























Took the pictures from my picture phone... lmao...[/QUOTE]

And, since I got my new camera. A better picture of my setup. Don't mind the stuff behind my desk... Just learned about it after looking at the picture.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You haven't added me Double D.



Added now 

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

you need a better camera, cold storm.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe you should buy a Digital SLR and join my new TPU club


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)

DD, 

I have a few questions regarding the setup. Can I use these in conjunction with my HDTV? it has a headphone jack and SPDIF out. Also, the onboard audio on the DFI has an optical out, but you knew that already.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> DD,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the setup. Can I use these in conjunction with my HDTV? it has a headphone jack and SPDIF out. Also, the onboard audio on the DFI has an optical out, but you knew that already.



check my setup. thats how i do it.

The SPDIF out of your TV should work, but my samsung fails and doesnt pass through 5.1 signals - only 2.0. You're better off using the motherboards SPDIF output for movies, with the analogue for games.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

You will be able to, but check with your TV's manufacturer to make sure that the sound will output 5.1.  It also depends on your source.  In order to have 5.1 sound, you need to keep it 5.1 from the source all the way to the speakers.  Tell me your entire HDTV setup, including your sources and players.

It will work wonders with the DFI.  How I used it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you need a better camera, cold storm.





DanishDevil said:


> Maybe you should buy a Digital SLR and join my new TPU club





The one in the Quote was from my cell phone... And the last one was from my new camera I just bought. Nikon P60.. I got it last night... So still working out it's bugs

Another image to show ya with the new camera


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice!  Come join the TPU Darkroom! (in da sig)


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Nov 21, 2008)

So just to make sure...noone has experienced lower volume with the Music Port than the 3 stereo inputs on the back?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> So just to make sure...noone has experienced lower volume with the Music Port than the 3 stereo inputs on the back?



you mean the input on the side of the head unit? never used it.


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

Rarely used it.  You can always manually boost analog signals (not sure if the side one is included, but it may be) by holding down the mute button on the control unit and turning the volume knob up.  You'll see "+xx" up to +11.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2008)

I've done it once to try it out... My dogs where RUNNING... lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> You will be able to, but check with your TV's manufacturer to make sure that the sound will output 5.1.  It also depends on your source.  In order to have 5.1 sound, you need to keep it 5.1 from the source all the way to the speakers.  Tell me your entire HDTV setup, including your sources and players.
> 
> It will work wonders with the DFI.  How I used it.



It's a philips/magnavox. I will have to look up the model #. Only players I use is my PC  and of course the PS2.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

How do you hook up the PS2 to it?

PC is going through Optical.  Now we need to figure out whether or not the signal coming from the TV is going to be digital, and how it's going to get to the speakers, as well as how your PS2 plays its part.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Best Sound Quality*

I use my PC primarily for Music/Movies/Gaming.

My question is this: In my sound card config, I've got an option to change the S/PDIF Output. This directly influences sound quality. From which option will I get the best audio quality?

Check the image.








Edit: My speaker set is connected via direct(analogue) & optical.


----------



## Darren (Dec 5, 2008)

Wingo,

If you want to listen to music in stereo, 192 KHz would be the optimal setting assuming the Z-5500's receiver can support it, Prologic could be applied to up mix it to 5.1.  I'm doubtful that the Z-5500 could support 192 KHz via SPDIF with Prologic (correct me if I'm wrong because I don't personally own the Z-5500s)
But I would presume that since you bought the Razer AC-1 7.1ch gaming audio card you're interested in its DTS and Dolby encoding abilities, in which case DTS Interactive would be optimal.  If you didn't buy the card for its encoding ability then you could of saved a lot of money and ran 44.1 KHz, 48 KHz, 96 KHz, or 192 KHz  a cheaper card 

Edit:

The Logitech Z-5500 specification says it supports "24/96", so you should be able to apply a maximum of 96 KHz at 24-bit without issue, but I'd personally use DTS Interactive.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Darren said:


> Wingo,
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



If I may ask, why would you use DTS Interactive? I do use DTS when watching movies, will it be fine for music?


----------



## Darren (Dec 5, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> If I may ask, why would you use DTS Interactive? I do use DTS when watching movies, will it be fine for music?


There is nothing wrong with the way you've got your speakers/soundcard configured but onboard would of been sufficient for that configuration.
Although you get DTS from watching movies its only because the source is already pre-encoded for example DVD movies have Dolby Digital or DTS pre-encoded this data is just  passed-through to the SPDIF for the receiver to decode the existing pre-encoded algorithms. Any soundcard with SPDIF can do this, including onboard.

Because the Razor's selling point is it's DTS and Dolby Digital encoding features, if you wasn't interested in those features you could of bought any cheap sound card for £20-30 with SPDIF out 

By selecting DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live its able to up mix and encode stereo from MP3s or game audio in real-time to DTS or Dolby 5.1. Without these features you'd only get stereo from the Z-5500 when using digital out (in music/games) 


Edit:



Legend of Leroy Bad said:


> DTS is ideally for Movies and some Games. For music I'd stick with the Digital Outputs. 44.1. I'm unsure whether your card is upsampling upto 192Khz or is just giving you an option to play 192khz audio.



I agree 

It's a matter of choice, use the feature which you enjoy the most. 

The Razer AC-1 7.1 Gaming Audio Card can handle 192KHz, I don't think the Logitech Z-5500 supports it via SPDIF however it might still work.  But regardless The Razer AC-1 7.1 selling features is DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live, Wingo what feature made you buy the Razor? was it the cool looking box.


Edit 2:

Legend of Leroy Bad,

I would guess that if the game doesn't natively support 192KHz the soundcard would up-resample it.

Edit 3:



Wingo101 said:


> I thought it best to bundle the Razer HP-1 Headphones with the AC-1 Soundcard, Razer promised the best performance if I did so.
> 
> Though... I am quite a Razer fanboy



Its a great soundcard overall, well worth the money


----------



## Legend of Leroy Bad (Dec 5, 2008)

DTS is ideally for Movies and some Games. For music I'd stick with the Digital Outputs. 44.1. I'm unsure whether your card is upsampling upto 192Khz or is just giving you an option to play 192khz audio.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Darren said:


> The Razer AC-1 7.1 Gaming Audio Card can handle 192KHz, I don't think the Logitech Z-5500 supports it via SPDIF however it might still work.  But regardless The Razer AC-1 7.1 selling features is DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live, Wingo what feature made you buy the Razor? was it the cool looking box.



I thought it best to bundle the Razer HP-1 Headphones with the AC-1 Soundcard, Razer promised the best performance if I did so.

Though... I am quite a Razer fanboy


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Pid*

Is it possible for another person to have the same PID as you?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm fairly sure that it is.  I think PID really refers to the "batch" if you will of speaker sets that you have.  They have made well over 700 of these sets, so if they were unique numbers, they would be well into the thousands.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm fairly sure that it is.  I think PID really refers to the "batch" if you will of speaker sets that you have.  They have made well over 700 of these sets, so if they were unique numbers, they would be well into the thousands.



I recently experienced a problem with my control pod fading out, I phoned the supplier who then said I must send in the control pod to be replaced.

Now I received it back from them with even worse problems (ie. right side fading away, control knob not turning smoothly)

I checked behind for the PID & to my surprise, it's different from the speakers.

The speakers: PID R815
The replacement pod: PID R625

If I am correct, they sent me an old control pod, which according to the logitech forums gave many problems.

What do you think I should do?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 5, 2008)

Call them and bitch at them for sending you a faulty one and say that you want them to overnight you a new one, along with a prepaid box to ship yours back to them.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Shouldn't I send in the entire speaker set, that way the PID will be the same for every speaker?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't.  Good GOD that would be expensive.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright, Monday morning they will be getting a call from me :shadedshu


PS. Can I become a member of this thread?


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is my system:

Devices: Razer Barracuda AC-1 Direct & Optical
Firmware: Will tell you after I receive my new CP
M/N: S-0115B
PID: R815
Speaker Connection: Speaker Wire
Favorite Song: Basshunter - Angel In The Night
Favorite Movie: Comedy & Action
Favorite Game: Crysis, COD 4, NFS, BIA, GTA


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2008)

anyway i feel the need to say this: you DO want to use DTS interactive. Reason? not only will music/movies be multi channel, but GAMES will be too.

without dolby live or DTS Int, you'll only get stereo from non encoded sources (aka, stereo for evertyhing not a movie)


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW! COD4 with DTS Interactive... it's like I'm in a movie 


Thanks guys.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2008)

wingo: can you reduce the file sizes above? it took me over a minute to load this page, and i'm on 8Mb net here.

800x600 res should be enough, we dont need to make out the weave on your tablecloth.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2008)

Resized... sorry about that Mussels


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 6, 2008)

? The page loaded instantly for me....


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 6, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> ? The page loaded instantly for me....



me too.... but i am in UK and on 16meg at home


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> ? The page loaded instantly for me....




No worries... I already resized it


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 6, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> No worries... I already resized it



hey dude, out of interest, where in SA you live?... im originally from Cape town... been in london for the last 5 years though


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 6, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> No worries... I already resized it



Yesterday, I mean.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> hey dude, out of interest, where in SA you live?... im originally from Cape town... been in london for the last 5 years though



Lydenburg, Mpumalanga

What made you go to the UK?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 6, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> Lydenburg, Mpumalanga
> 
> What made you go to the UK?



He wanted to see hooligans beat the crap out of each other wooooooo


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2008)

if the op could possibly put me on the wannabe list, that would be thx.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

you know what you should do . . . make a list for the Z-2300 owners 

If you do, drop my name on, santa's bringing me a set for christmas!


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 6, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> Lydenburg, Mpumalanga
> 
> What made you go to the UK?



dunno really lol... now i got a house and a 4 year relationship... so i think im put here for a while...
maybe thinking of selling up and moving back to Cape town... get away from this credit crunch hehe


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 6, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> dunno really lol... now i got a house and a 4 year relationship... so i think im put here for a while...
> maybe thinking of selling up and moving back to Cape town... get away from this credit crunch hehe




LOL


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks for the resize.

problem is that no matter the filesize, someones going to be on the other side of the world to the host and have to suffer load times. unlike sigs and avatars, you cant disable them either, for the poor sods on slow connections./


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> you know what you should do . . . make a list for the Z-2300 owners
> 
> If you do, drop my name on, santa's bringing me a set for christmas!



Congrats!  If there's another person or two with the set, then I'll make a list for 'em.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> you know what you should do . . . make a list for the Z-2300 owners
> 
> If you do, drop my name on, santa's bringing me a set for christmas!



Z-2300 Are some BA speakers when you need them loud.

At my best buy i had shinedown playing on the Z-2300 and cranked it up and could still hear them on the other side of the store


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2008)

sigh. my speakers just died as i moved. no power at all, i suspect the fuse as i dont get a pop or anything when i flip the power switch.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 9, 2008)

At least the fuse is easily replacable =\


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2008)

swapping the fuse fixed it. i couldnt get a slow blow, but this ones lasted about 30 min so far.

huzzah!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2008)

YAY!

Lol @ slow blow...


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 10, 2008)

slow blow is bad though as if the fuse dont blow then youre going to cause damage


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> slow blow is bad though as if the fuse dont blow then youre going to cause damage



you need a slow blow, or they pop in seconds. that was mentioned earlier in the thread.

Anyway, its working fine on this fuse - so glad they didnt die.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yay!!! My new control pod just arrived  

I really missed my speakers this week.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> Yay!!! My new control pod just arrived
> 
> I really missed my speakers this week.



god i know the feeling. where i'm staying atm, i cant hook the rears up - just 2.0 and only quietly at that.


----------



## sai_ace (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

Is there any other way to connect the Z5500 to a Dell XPS 1530 other than the standard analogue headphone outputs in front? I have 3 ports in the front - 2 headphone and 1 mic. Is there any way i can get digital out from the laptop? It uses sigmatel  for the sound....

Thanks!
Sai


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Dell D820 and the only way I could get digital sound from it was to purchase the dock, and use the Coaxial audio output, but it never sends anything other than a Stereo signal anyway.

Dell uses shit sound cards in their laptops to match their shit speakers.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 17, 2008)

REEAALLLYYY want Z-5500's, got some X-530's at the moment and really hate the way the quality goes to @#$@ when you go loud. Would also like a nice Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium PCIe Fatality Pro to go with it


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 20, 2008)

beesagtig,

Where are you from?


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 21, 2008)

I was born in South Africa and am living in Australia.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 21, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> I was born in South Africa and am living in Australia.



LOL... I thought so, your username is Afrikaans.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure is Beastly


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 21, 2008)

DanishDevil, my firmware is v2.1.0


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 21, 2008)

Done!


----------



## apheX? (Dec 30, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> dunno really lol... now i got a house and a 4 year relationship... so i think im put here for a while...
> maybe thinking of selling up and moving back to Cape town... get away from this credit crunch hehe



Be Honest you came to the UK for the awesome weather! 


I got these Z-5500's, wicked speakers!

How do you update the firmware?


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

very dissapointed with this speakers these are my second Z5500 the first died

they've sent me new ones, and today listening PLL Music by analog, and i usaully listen

in digital live, with X-FI titanium. but was really enjoying listen to Jamie cullum volume

real low, and suddenly puuuf power off the power bottom doesn't even show the light

anymore just like the first time.


----------



## apheX? (Dec 30, 2008)

u sure u aint overloaded where uve plugged it in or anything?


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

apheX? said:


> u sure u aint overloaded where uve plugged it in or anything?



what do you mean?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 30, 2008)

I have these speakers! They rock! Especially when Slipknot is on.


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I have these speakers! They rock! Especially when Slipknot is on.



these are my second and i'm not pleased at all


----------



## J-Man (Dec 30, 2008)

MrHydes said:


> these are my second and i'm not pleased at all


 You need to stop hitting them


----------



## apheX? (Dec 30, 2008)

MrHydes said:


> what do you mean?


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

apheX? said:


>



thanks for the draw  

no, no everything's allright, they've just turned on again, must have been some internal security


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

J-Man said:


> You need to stop hitting them



and for you Man thank you so mutch for your help, really appropriate and great contribution.

obviously the problem wasn't yours... just because you hit yours doesn't mean everybody

does it, this is mirror effect kind of coment. 

have a happy new year


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2008)

he didnt hit those speakers. they fell down the stairs.


Anyway, you could just replace the fuse. mine died not long ago, but replacing the fuse made them work again.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2008)

he didnt hit those speakers. they fell down the stairs.


Anyway, you could just replace the fuse. mine died not long ago, but replacing the fuse made them work again.


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> he didnt hit those speakers. they fell down the stairs.
> 
> 
> Anyway, you could just replace the fuse. mine died not long ago, but replacing the fuse made them work again.



mine are working again, it stopped for about 30min.

what is the fuse? 

thanks


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2008)

MrHydes said:


> what is the fuse?
> 
> thanks



Ummm... you dont know what a fuse is?


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Ummm... you dont know what a fuse is?



not really, you see many user's don't have  english as mother language, so...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2008)

MrHydes said:


> not really, you see many user's don't have  english as mother language, so...



ah. In that case try filling out the location section of your username, its purely guesswork where you're from unless you do that.

A fuse is a thingy that goes POP and needs to be replaced. I uhh, cant really explain it better than that. Wikipedia will probably have a better description.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 31, 2008)

heres the fuse ~        http://img.donanimhaber.com/upfiles/554202/104A39FADE344623AB6F2D31D596C070.jpg                  .


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 1, 2009)

unfortunately yesterday i left home and when i came i turned the speakers on
and when the win log in pumped, the speakers switched off and never turned on again
since then.

they are officially dead. my second Z5500 

this happend 3 times this week but they usually would turned on after a while 
the shut down went to bigger periods from 1 min to 30min and now 1 day long 

i just don't have a clue what to do, but i think i might report this to logitech


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> unfortunately yesterday i left home and when i came i turned the speakers on
> and when the win log in pumped, the speakers switched off and never turned on again
> since then.
> 
> ...



Air conditioning, man. USE IT


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 1, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Air conditioning, man. USE IT



for what? as a solution?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> for what? as a solution?



It was a joke 

I'm saying you overheated by not using the AC


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 1, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> It was a joke
> 
> I'm saying you overheated by not using the AC



how come, have you read me?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2009)

speakers turning off with a bang sounds like the fuse, same as what happened to mine. take the one out of the sub, and see if you can find a replacement.


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speakers turning off with a bang sounds like the fuse, same as what happened to mine. take the one out of the sub, and see if you can find a replacement.



any special advice to that? would i be messing with the warranty?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> any special advice to that? would i be messing with the warranty?



no. fuses are meant to be replaced by the user. You just use a screwdriver, turn the... thing, and it pops out.


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no. fuses are meant to be replaced by the user. You just use a screwdriver, turn the... thing, and it pops out.



is it expensive?

but it's strange because they last so little.

thank you so much.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

Fuses are cheap.  Dollars or less I believe.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2009)

fuses pop if they get a power surge. For all we known you have noisy power (for example, a fridge on the same circuit and you turned the speakers on at high volume, right as the fridge started a power cycle)


----------



## 2iNSANE (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have some really strange problems with my Z-5500 and unfortunately the warranty has expired. Has anyone had the same problems as I have??

# When I press the test button on the remote, no sound from any of the speakers or the subwoofer. Likewise in Windows using the Sound applet in the Control Panel.
# When using digital input, optical or coaxial, there's no sound. I've tried from my computer, Xbox 360, PS3 and a Pioneer DVD player. The Control Pod detects Dolby Digital or DTS. Even in Diagnostic Mode the Control Pod correctly detect the input.
# 6ch direct doesn't work anymore, only Stereo or Stereo X2. The switch on the back of the Control Pod is correctly set and the three analog input cabels are correctly attached to the computer and the Control Pod.

I have System Firmware 2.1.0 and I've replaced the fuse (I've checked the old one and it wasn't broken).

Regarding speakers turning off with a bang, do you have popping sounds from the system when turing on/off lights etc.? I noticed this article a long time ago, and I've had my system replaced free of charge:

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=5534&p_created=1161116459&p_sid=WYsp*Wmj&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MjMsMjMmcF9wcm9kcz04NDQsMTcsNjQxJnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0zLjY0MSZwX2N2PSZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you guys don't have ground and like mussels said, dirty power.

Maybe over time small surges and lack of a ground is wearing out the components. Just taking a stab in the dark....

I would hook up a decent APC battery backup and log power data. You might see lots of spikes, dips, and maybe it's even out of phase.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with TheGuruStud.  These speakers draw a LOT of power, and the fuse pops real easy when there's a spike (so the speakers don't pop forever).

You check your fuse?


----------



## 2iNSANE (Jan 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I agree with TheGuruStud.  These speakers draw a LOT of power, and the fuse pops real easy when there's a spike (so the speakers don't pop forever).
> 
> You check your fuse?



If it's me you ask about the fuse, I've replaced the fuse with a new one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm...do you know a friend that has a UPS or something similar to filter the power coming into your speakers?  I would say try that first before you think you need to buy a new set.


----------



## 2iNSANE (Jan 2, 2009)

A friend of mine have the same system and he will visit me tomorrow and he will bring his Control Pod and Subwoofer to me. So perhaps I will know tomorrow what's broken...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 2, 2009)

Ouch.  Hope he's got some strong arms, those subs are heavy!


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you know if they make some way to hook up the xbox 360 to the 5500's with a coaxial cable?

i'm using the optical cable port for my PS3 and don't want to switch back and forth...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

AFAIK, no.  I doubt this would be the cheapest one, but this would work perfectly:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002MQGR2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2009)

Guys, why is our set up now $302 at newegg? I can't see a difference!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

How much was it before?  Maybe they're stopping production...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> Do you know if they make some way to hook up the xbox 360 to the 5500's with a coaxial cable?
> 
> i'm using the optical cable port for my PS3 and don't want to switch back and forth...



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000812QC6/?tag=tec06d-20

Also another option...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How much was it before?  Maybe they're stopping production...



I bought mine at Compusa for $139. and then it was the cheapest at $199 at some sites when I was looking to get it.. But not THAT HIGH for the Z-5500


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the input i'm gonna but the 3-way splitter


----------



## Wingo101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I bought mine at Compusa for $139. and then it was the cheapest at $199 at some sites when I was looking to get it.. But not THAT HIGH for the Z-5500



It might be the inflation rate... I paid R3,800 for mine ($380).


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 9, 2009)

I paid $269 in 04/06


----------



## 2iNSANE (Jan 9, 2009)

2iNSANE said:


> A friend of mine have the same system and he will visit me tomorrow and he will bring his Control Pod and Subwoofer to me. So perhaps I will know tomorrow what's broken...



I turned out to be my subwoofer that's causing the problem. So I'm out of luck, feels kinda expensive to buy the same system again. But I was very pleased with it until it broke down...


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I never had my fuse blow once.  These speakers have been so loud and always been on a seperate APC from my pc.  +1 check try and get a apc that cleans the dirty line.

lol nm, didnt read last post above


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 9, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I never had my fuse blow once.  These speakers have been so loud and always been on a seperate APC from my pc.  +1 check try and get a apc that cleans the dirty line.
> 
> lol nm, didnt read last post above



Any specific one you'd recommend, I have a little hiss in my speakers and I'd like to get a nice power cleaner + battery for them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man 

I would wait until they go on sale somewhere.  I remember CompUSA had them for $199 Shipped for a while


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

Sup guys?

just built my friend a rig and now he want's an audio setup..he's been eyeing the z5500's and plans to buy them.. and want's a soundcard too..i don't know much about soundcards to be honest so i'm coming here..it's gonna be used for 50% movies, 40% music, and 10% gaming..we've got it down to these choices

ht omega claro
claro halo xt(since they have a headphone amp so he can use his denon iems late nite)
xfi elite pro
xonar d2
and auzentech prelude

out of these 5, which would you guys pick?


----------



## Darren (Jan 23, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> Sup guys?
> 
> just built my friend a rig and now he want's an audio setup..he's been eyeing the z5500's and plans to buy them.. and want's a soundcard too..i don't know much about soundcards to be honest so i'm coming here..it's gonna be used for 50% movies, 40% music, and 10% gaming..we've got it down to these choices
> 
> ...



50% movies...

You need a soundcard that has DTS and Dolby Digital encoding onboard, any of the cards you mentioned would do except the X-fi Elite Pro. The HT Omega Claro is the cheapest with DTS/DD so it gets my vote 

Make sure your friend connects it up using SPDIF, either digital coaxial or  a fibre optical cable.


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

just noticed your reply nevermind lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude!!!  Hands down the best sound card I have ever owned (and I have owned quite a few).

The Auzen has DTS and Dolby Digital encoding, as well as a rare feature - DDL (Dolby Digital Live) encoding that I haven't found on other sound cards.


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Auzentech X-Fi Prelude!!!  Hands down the best sound card I have ever owned (and I have owned quite a few).
> 
> The Auzen has DTS and Dolby Digital encoding, as well as a rare feature - DDL (Dolby Digital Live) encoding that I haven't found on other sound cards.



well X-FI titanium has


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

now you guys got me thinking about other cards now lol

would the prelude be better than the omega? how's the asus xonar d2?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd suggest the Prelude myself also. I love my Azuen card now, and if I had the change I'd up it to that card.. 

From what I've seen on the Xonar D2, they should be pretty good. Just haven't seen much on the cards themselves...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 23, 2009)

4 words for you eggy: Prelude FTW!


----------



## Darren (Jan 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The Auzen has DTS and Dolby Digital encoding, as well as a rare feature - DDL (Dolby Digital Live) encoding that I haven't found on other sound cards.



You must of been in a closet for the last 2 years, a few sounds cards have DDL and DTS encoding these days, its not as rare as it was. Prelude is overpriced because of that crusty EAX 5.0 gimmick.



eggyhustles said:


> now you guys got me thinking about other cards now lol
> 
> would the prelude be better than the omega? how's the asus xonar d2?



All three cards, the Azentech Prelude, Xonar D2 and HT Omega have DTS and DD encoding onboard.They all have similar features so its a personal choice which you like best.

In terms of price/performance, the prelude and Xonar are expensive and they don't offer much to justify their cost in comparison to the much cheaper HT Omega Striker and Bluegear's b-Enspirer.

HT OMEGA STRIKER 7.1 is $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001

Bluegears b-Enspirer 7.1 $104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829127002


Edit:



Mussels said:


> hell, my antique X-mystique has dolby live.



Indeed. I believe that was Auzentech's first card with Dolby. The X-Plosion was their first card with both DD and DTS!


Edit 2:



eggyhustles said:


> so the striker would do everything the claro can do just as fine?



Yes!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2009)

hell, my antique X-mystique has dolby live. and the onboard audio on my media PC has DTS interactive encoding.


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> You must of been in a closet for the last 2 years, a few sounds cards have DDL and DTS encoding these days, its not as rare as it was. Prelude is overpriced because of that crusty EAX 5.0 gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so the striker would do everything the claro can do just as fine?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> You must of been in a closet for the last 2 years, a few sounds cards have DDL and DTS encoding these days, its not as rare as it was. Prelude is overpriced because of that crusty EAX 5.0 gimmick.



Well I've been in friggin Argentina for the past 4 months, so I guess that counts...:shadedshu

Back on topic...

The other good thing about getting the Auzentech over a stock Creative card is that Auzentech has their own drivers, and they are MUCH better than Creative's.

Overall, if it's not really all for gaming, and you're getting it with the Z-5500's, anything with an optical output is fine.  Music and movies are going to sound just fine over Optical.

Us over here at TPU tend to throw out names of the best cards we've had, when 90% of users don't need/won't benefit from their features.  

50% movies, 40% music, and 10% gaming combined with Z-5500's = onboard optical out.  It really won't sound a whole lot different to justify the cost of a discrete graphics card IMO.  If gaming was closer to 50%, I would suggest a discrete card, but let's look at it this way:

Movies = DVD/Blu-Ray/rips = 5.1 Dolby Digital Surround = Decoding over Coax/Optical on the Z-5500 control pod.
Music = stereo sound = Dolby ProLogic II Music upmixing on the Z-5500 control pod.
Gaming = multiple different things, but the best way to do it is with a Creative X-Fi based sound card and a Dolby Digital Live encoding discrete sound card.

If it's only 10% gaming, it's not worth it.


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

excellent post

guess we're not getting a card, since the motherboard has optical out

edit..anyone know the cheapest place to get the z5500?


----------



## Darren (Jan 23, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> excellent post
> 
> guess we're not getting a card, since the motherboard has optical out





Bare in mind that with integrated audio on the motherboard you'll only be able to get DD/DTS in authentic store bought DVDs using SPDIF passthrough. You'll get stereo in music or downloaded videos by default, although Prologic can be applied to up mix it to 5.1, its not as immersive as DD/DTS.




eggyhustles said:


> edit..anyone know the cheapest place to get the z5500?



Depends where you live, US, UK?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121120&Tpk=Z-5500 $302.99

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...s.asp?EdpNo=1068250&sku=L23-6334&srkey=z-5500 $259.99


Edit:



eggyhustles said:


> US
> 
> with shipping it comes out to 305 on tigerdirect
> 
> newegg is the cheapest i've found it bnib



Gd gd


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 23, 2009)

US

with shipping it comes out to 305 on tigerdirect 

newegg is the cheapest i've found it bnib


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 28, 2009)

how would you set up the z5500's on this desk


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Just on the desk?  I would put the center and left speakers where the stereo system speakers are, and the right one under the monitor area, and the surround ones behind you if you can.  I guess that's the best way to do it.  Pretty cramped space for a 5.1 system though.

Basically, you want the most stereo separation as possible (left and right speakers for front and rear as far apart as possible) and all speakers equidistant from you (except for the rear speakers, as they can be programmed with a delay if they're closer to you).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Just saw this on [H].

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1387683

My condolences go out to the guy.  And if anybody wants 'em there ya go hehe.


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 30, 2009)

that's not even a deal lol

with shipping that'll be like 340-350

might as well buy them on ebay for 302 shipped


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Not saying it's a deal.  More linking to it because I can relate to having to sell precious pieces of hardware to pay for school.


----------



## iStink (Jan 30, 2009)

has everyone posted their EQ settings? If you have an x-fi card, I'd like to see what settings you've got.  

Right now, in game mode,  I've got surround at 50%, so stereo comes out of 4 speakers (adds to the bass too.)  The Crystalizer is at 50%, and instead of going with a preset, I setup my EQ custom. I'll post a SS when I get home, but its about as good as I think I can get it.


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 30, 2009)

its a bit difficult to post settings as all our room arte different... i find with a 60/40 split to the rear i get good surround... but then again my end is big 
(the room of course)

hehe...

anyways you need to set your room up as you like it... sound wise as different shaped rooms with different surfaces and furniture will sound different


----------



## iStink (Jan 31, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> its a bit difficult to post settings as all our room arte different... i find with a 60/40 split to the rear i get good surround... but then again my end is big
> (the room of course)
> 
> hehe...
> ...



Well when it comes to surround sound, yes, I see your point.  So lets talk about 2 channel stereo then.  For a general "all round" eq setting, I use this:





To me it sounds perfect, but i bet people have different settings for this setup (xfi + z5500).  Just seeing what people are using...


----------



## Israar (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a wannabe for the Z-5500 speakers, as these will definitely be purchased for my rig once it's fully done 

Can't wait they look mint and from the pics they look even sweeter, just can't wait to see what the sound like lol!

Be a little while, as my main priorities for the rig are the two proper graphics cards and a new monitor, after those I think I'll get the speakers, then mouse and keyboard so it's all fresh 

--Lee


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 1, 2009)

Added!


----------



## Israar (Feb 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Added!



Sweetness 

--Lee


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2009)

i leave it blank in my EQ, and set the speakers to boost bass a little and center by 3 notches. mostly just cause i dont have a good position to set my center, its too close to the fronts.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 2, 2009)

*speaker diameteres*

hey people new to this forum.. hope all is well...

great forum!! better than others i've viewed.

was wondering as my FREE logitech Z 5500 speakers are on their way within 3-5 days =) , i am going to wall mount them and was wondering any owners who have can they please tell me the measurements and the width apart from the 2 holes on the stands...

ive provided arrows in the picture... i need to know the width apart...and the centre points of the holes so i can mark on my wall and fix the mounts.. so when my speakers arrive i will just slot


----------



## rampage (Feb 2, 2009)

i just ordered a set, i dont realy have the $$$ to spend but bugger it,  the set will going in my room along with the 42" lcd tv and the htpc 

will post pics once its all set up and after i light a fire and burn out all the under growth in my room


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

m.singh said:


> hey people new to this forum.. hope all is well...
> 
> great forum!! better than others i've viewed.
> 
> ...



I'll take a measurement later tonight if one of our other members hasn't already.  I'm busy unpacking, and I've only gotten the sub out of the car so far.



rampage said:


> i just ordered a set, i dont realy have the $$$ to spend but bugger it,  the set will going in my room along with the 42" lcd tv and the htpc
> 
> will post pics once its all set up and after i light a fire and burn out all the under growth in my room



HOW DID YOU GET THEM FOR FREE 

Lucky guy!  I just got myself a 32" LCD TV and am building a gaming PC, so we'll have semi-similar setups 

Welcome to you both, and be sure to send me a PM with your Z-5500 information detailed on the first post.  And bring on the pics!!!


----------



## m.singh (Feb 2, 2009)

@danishdevil

lol.. basically i have already got logitech x530 speakers and they all ways end up hissing or making crackling noises on my sets....

so i rang up this time and said i always get this problem do i get a free upgrade to these speakers as they are discontinued ... they go i will check for u sir do not be upset... 10 mins later guy comes back from hold and goes we can send you out the z5500 which are better but as u are a loyal customer  we will send these out..

im pretty sure this was a mistake lmao but i kept my mouth shut and agreed... got a email saying they will send ups and tracking number shortly....

 probably my lucky day..


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 2, 2009)

So basically you steal speaker sets by committing fraud; how decent of you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

That's pretty dicey man.  You better hope they don't find out eventually.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 3, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> So basically you steal speaker sets by committing fraud; how decent of you.



if i hear 1 HISS in my speakers i fone them up.. i have warranty.. y shud i listen to the hiss??

call it what u want im just fussy person.. if i hear 1 hiss or crack in my speakers i fone and get new pair and box up old set.. thats how it works..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay I don't want my Club crapped on.  Come back when you have the Z-5500's.  End of moral discussion in my thread please.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 3, 2009)

need measurements please... from my original post =)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Workin' on it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Sattelites:  75mm, or just under 3"
Center: 121-122mm, or just over 4.75"


----------



## m.singh (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks dude...is that the distance from the middle HOLE of the speaker to the other side of the middle hole.. from left to right? i need the exact length from middle to middle holes.. (satellite) and can i know the length of the actual speaker so i know how much far away from the wall i need it to be..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Use the thanks button at the bottom of everybody's posts


----------



## m.singh (Feb 3, 2009)

m.singh said:


> thanks dude...is that the distance from the middle HOLE of the speaker to the other side of the middle hole.. from left to right? i need the exact length from middle to middle holes.. (satellite) and can i know the length of the actual speaker so i know how much far away from the wall i need it to be..



hello?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah sorry I didn't catch your edit.  It's from the center of each mounting hole.  I estimated the best I could, so those numbers should work for wall mounting.


----------



## iStink (Feb 3, 2009)

Well you know, Logitech is GREAT at making sure you're happy.  My buddy had problems with his z-5500's where everytime he turned his fan off via the switch on the wall, a loud BOOM would come out of the speakers.  Like, something you would think would kill each speaker.  Logitech sent him out a BRAND NEW SET and didn't even ask for the old ones back.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 3, 2009)

iStink said:


> Well you know, Logitech is GREAT at making sure you're happy.  My buddy had problems with his z-5500's where everytime he turned his fan off via the switch on the wall, a loud BOOM would come out of the speakers.  Like, something you would think would kill each speaker.  Logitech sent him out a BRAND NEW SET and didn't even ask for the old ones back.



Wow, and that really sounds like another wiring problem.


----------



## iStink (Feb 4, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Wow, and that really sounds like another wiring problem.



Didn't matter which outlet we used, it would pop.  When he got the replacements, the popping went away.  Only wiring problem was on Logitech's side lol.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 4, 2009)

iStink said:


> Didn't matter which outlet we used, it would pop.  When he got the replacements, the popping went away.  Only wiring problem was on Logitech's side lol.



I'll take a free set of 5500s, want my address


----------



## m.singh (Feb 4, 2009)

yay will be getting me speaker set tomorrow... what have people used to mount the speaker on the wall..

im going to mount them using spring toggles...as my house is only 2 years old.. just plasterboard everywhere lol

below is a pic of what i will use... just wondering will the screwdriver have enuff gap to get behind and screw the mounts on tight against the wall *thinks*


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2009)

The speakers' stands all rotate in some way to allow screwdrivers to align with the holes.  You'll be fine.  The only potential problem I can see is that the screw head may not be wide enough for the speakers, in which case you would need to find an appropriate washer.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 4, 2009)

yeh tru... i understand what u mean.. anoying thing is even though they arrive tomorrow i have an exam in the evening 4-5  grrrr lolz....

i hate playing the waiting game


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 4, 2009)

Those toggle bolts are bit of overkill, I used these (the PSAK10) and they hold the satellites extremely well.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 4, 2009)

i cant use them as i have a plasterboard problem will be that you know how u have a gap between the brick wall and the plasterboad.. wont be strong enuf.. the spring toggles are good as they just get tight the more u screw in.. if u get me.. did u have enuff room to screw the bolt in pretty hard?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 4, 2009)

Why put a hole in it? Am I missing something?

I thought everyone has drywall (sheet rock) in their homes?


----------



## m.singh (Feb 4, 2009)

huh im seriously confused.. old houses have pure brick.. (well in my house was pure brick everywhere) and obv new houses have drywall... (p.s im from UK) if u want to explain a little bit better it might help me understand...

there is a gap between the plasterboard and brick.. if i use plastic row plugs.. theres that factor that once when u want to tighten the plug gets loose and just spins inside making it impossible for the screw to get tight.. get what im saying?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 5, 2009)

m.singh said:


> huh im seriously confused.. old houses have pure brick.. (well in my house was pure brick everywhere) and obv new houses have drywall... (p.s im from UK) if u want to explain a little bit better it might help me understand...
> 
> there is a gap between the plasterboard and brick.. if i use plastic row plugs.. theres that factor that once when u want to tighten the plug gets loose and just spins inside making it impossible for the screw to get tight.. get what im saying?



WTF is plasterboard, then? LOL  It must be really thin if it can't hold a couple lbs.
I have remodeled a building that had wooden slats with plaster over it, but I guess I've never seen plasterboard...
There's some old homes left in the US, but pretty much all have been remodeled so drywall is installed.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

drywall is plasterboard in the UK lol.. but honestly the houses they make they use cheap plasterboard... and you'll be lucky to hold anything with plastic row plugs in houses over here.. unless their really light then its ok but anything heavy just the spring toggles or metal self drive plugs...

something like this..

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9372165&fh_view_size=6&fh_start_index=48&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories<{10082}/categories<{10085}&fh_search=drywall+plug&fh_refview=search&ts=1233793195563&isSearch=false


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 5, 2009)

m.singh said:


> drywall is plasterboard in the UK lol.. but honestly the houses they make they use cheap plasterboard... and you'll be lucky to hold anything with plastic row plugs in houses over here.. unless their really light then its ok but anything heavy just the spring toggles or metal self drive plugs...
> 
> something like this..
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9372165&fh_view_size=6&fh_start_index=48&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories<{10082}/categories<{10085}&fh_search=drywall+plug&fh_refview=search&ts=1233793195563&isSearch=false



So, the US is better than the UK  Thanks for clarifying 

Your stuff must be really cheap. Standard here is 1/2" or 5/8 and we just use regular drywall screws to mount light stuff (my speakers are really tight and won't fall off even if you pull on them some). Only the metal plugs would be used for something you'd pull on like a towel rack. 

No matter how weak your stuff is the metal plug will definitely hold them.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

lol nah uk better =) lolz... thats just one of the sizes you get ... theres multiple sizes alsoo i just grabbed the 1st one i could find =)...

yeh exactly so its better to do it the proper way than using something that you might find have to replace couple days/weeks later... do it properly 1st time round..

just checkt my tracking order .. its at the delivery centre up my ends, the final stage where it arrives before getting delivered!! should be an early delivery usually is.. 8am  will stay away like a saddo!


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

right here is my setup...

got my speakers around 5pm GMT  was gutted but never the less excited... bloody hell it weighed a ton whilst getting it up the stairs lol..

made a lot off mess in my room as i mounted the speakers in each corner of my room...i mounted up 3 speakers then realised hmm are they labelled front right front left lol started shaking but realised ill just channel it into the subwoofer see how it goes...

finally got the setup working... using analogue at the moment got a Creative X-Fi Titanium SoundBlaster 7.1 Soundcard coming on the way next tuesday via delivery!!

as i have no cable pins (miniture ones) iwill have to wait till tomorrow to wire it up correctly.!!

here are pics below 

please comment on what you think and how you would ov improved if you had the chance..

i reckon my sub is my flaw at the moment due to the location of it 










































hope u all like =)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

What are you doing with the system?  Music & movies, or gaming as well?  If you're gaming too, and you're going to be sitting closer to the screen, the speakers being that high will sound weird.

Also, I would try to get the center channel and the front satellites on the same plane.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

my system just be used for music and movies thats all... dont play games on pc got ps3 for that even though i hardly play that aswel lol... the funny thing about this i thought huh ive put them to high but my height of the room isnt actually that high ... it sounds good. i have moved my centre speaker onto my desk looks better there... what you think of the setup.. sub too MASSIVE!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

You're dead wrong.  A sub can never be too massive 

Yeah a speaker on the desk would work just fine.  Sitting in your chair with the center speaker where it was would be kinda silly


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

lols it can be if u have a small room like myself!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

I have the subwoofer right under my feet too.  It's actually my footrest 90% of the time


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

haha i did have it under my chair aswell but my feet would of been to high i am 6ft 2 u see lol long legs need to stretch!! ended up putting the printer ontop of the sub.. i know 1 day the printer will fall and break my foot lol (due to the bass) 

just a question.. would i need an optical sound card n link the z5500 via optical to get the true sound quality... what is this input direct 96-24 .. is that a bug ive read about it but never paid alot of interest...


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm 6'3".

When you use Optical, you are asking the speaker's control pod to decode the sound.  When you use analog inputs, you are asking the sound card to decode it.  If you have a good sound card, use the analog inputs.  If not, for music and movies, the control pod works wonders.

The bug is just something that displays that shouldn't be there.  It does not affect sound.


----------



## m.singh (Feb 5, 2009)

lol dam u!!

nah  i just got standard 5.1 realtek hd sound card built in mobo... waiting for x fi titanium to come thru... 

yeh thats alright then.. was wondering why its there.. these speakers ROCK!


----------



## iStink (Feb 6, 2009)

I would stick the sub outside the desk under the window.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2009)

one thing i've learned, is that the sub gets a lot more power in the corner of the room. keep that in mind.


My brother (Rampage) just got his Z55's today, so he should be posting in here soon enough.


----------



## iStink (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey is someone gonna add me to page one of this thread or what!?? ? 

*iStink*
Devices: Creative X-Fi Platinum, 6ch out
Speaker Info: Firmware v2.0.4, No Boost 22
Favorite Media: Movies & Games


----------



## Wingo101 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

What would be the best settings for my speakers on my Xonar sound card?











To what should I set the LFE Crossover Frequency? I currently have it set to 100hz, but I don't know if this is correct?


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 6, 2009)

Set the speaker size to small. Set the crossover frequency to 80hz

When the speakers are set to large the speakers will attempt to reproduce the bass frequencies. On small speakers it is not a good idea and will take all the bass away from the subwoofer. The crossover frequency is the cuttoff point for the subwoofer. Anything lower than 80hz will be reproduced by the sub. 80hz is the standard THX setting for THX certified speakers.


----------



## Wingo101 (Feb 6, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Set the speaker size to small. Set the crossover frequency to 80hz
> 
> When the speakers are set to large the speakers will attempt to reproduce the bass frequencies. On small speakers it is not a good idea and will take all the bass away from the subwoofer. The crossover frequency is the cuttoff point for the subwoofer. Anything lower than 80hz will be reproduced by the sub. 80hz is the standard THX setting for THX certified speakers.



Are you sure about that?



> Select the speaker type that you connected. If your speaker type cannot perform low-frequency signals (bass), please select “Small” speaker type and Xonar D2X will filter out the bass signals and send them to the subwoofer channel. If those speakers are full-range, you can select the “Large” speaker type.
> Note: Common, cheap PC’s 2-channel speakers are usually small-type speakers. Please refer to the speaker’s specification. If you have any questions, please consult your speaker vendor. *However, common 2.1 speakers with a subwoofer should be categorized as Large speakers because the subwoofer can redirect the bass signals inside the two channels to the subwoofer speaker automatically*.



This is quoted from the Xonar Manual.


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 6, 2009)

I am pretty much positive about that because when I was using my z5500s if I set them to large the speakers would distort at high volume. The drivers in those speakers are pretty small and meant to reproduce mids and highs with the sub taking care of the lows. What you quoted is talking about 2.1 setups that usually have fairly large speakers with a sub. Most satellite based 5.1 systems are classified as small speakers with a subwoofer.

All I can suggest is to try both settings and see which works better for you.


----------



## rampage (Feb 6, 2009)

i have my set HTPC set up finialy complete (minus a decent sound card) (see gig below)

here are some quick pics of the set up


Sub in the front right corner of the room



TV and front speakers (front left is just out of frame)


Rear Speaker beside the bed



the bass isnt quite what i expected, but i am used to two 12" alpine subs in my car that suck the air out of your lungs 

other wise im quite happy with my cinema/ bedroom set up ...  time to go watch some 720p DTS Batman, the dark knight


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks sweet man!  Have you turned up the subwoofer?  Honestly, these things are ridiculous.  If you turn the subwoofer volume up, they will have TOO much bass.  I don't know how anybody could possibly want more, unless you're trying to break a db record


----------



## rampage (Feb 6, 2009)

im just used to sharper punchier  bass,  the z5500's are a bit muddy to me,   but hey im compairng them to over a $2500 of car sterio


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah true.  The sub can get muddy at higher volumes.  For the price and 5.1 though, you can't beat it.  And the fact that it's all integrated with minimal hassle too.  Car audio is _slightly_ more compicated


----------



## rampage (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah.   would with a decent sound card (xonar) make much of a differance.. im using onboard coxal atm


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Depends on what you're doing with it.  Any gaming?


----------



## iStink (Feb 6, 2009)

where did u get the stands?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Wingo101 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> This is quoted from the Xonar Manual.



If you'd like a definitive answer, give Logitech Support a call and ask them


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2009)

Wingo101 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> This is quoted from the Xonar Manual.



2.1 speakers dont have a seperate line for the subwoofer. estting to small would simply eliminate the bass.

5.1 speakers have a channel for center and sub, therefore they can redirect (and 'small' is the best  choice)




rampage said:


> yeah.   would with a decent sound card (xonar) make much of a differance.. im using onboard coxal atm



for media use, it doesnt matter. any media you play with digital audio will be in surround sound, and anything without will be in 2.0 (use stereo x2 mode)


if you intend to game on that system, then get a card with real time encoding, or your games will be locked to 2.0 sound as well.
xonar, auzentech... pretty much all the modern high end cards all support encoding for DD and DTS (grab one with DTS support)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 7, 2009)

iStink said:


> Hey is someone gonna add me to page one of this thread or what!?? ?
> 
> *iStink*
> Devices: Creative X-Fi Platinum, 6ch out
> ...



Sorry, lots of posts been going on.  That's why I say PM me.  I got you though.


----------



## rampage (Feb 7, 2009)

@Danish - just movies, i dont play games on that setup

@istink - the stands are my old LG ones i bought for the old 5.1 (5 years old or so)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2009)

rampage said:


> @Danish - just movies, i dont play games on that setup
> 
> @istink - the stands are my old LG ones i bought for the old 5.1 (5 years old or so)



if all your doing is movies with digital audio (DVD/BR  disks or rips) then they'll have digital audio, and your onboard is fine. the speakers do all the decoding and not the soundcard.


----------



## rampage (Feb 7, 2009)

ok thanks onboard it is..  what about low quality audio   (2 channel) and up mizing is it worh getting a new sound card ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2009)

rampage said:


> ok thanks onboard it is..  what about low quality audio   (2 channel) and up mizing is it worh getting a new sound card ?


.
not really. just set the speakers to stereo x2, and they'll auto disable it when a 5.1 stream is detected/


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

these things are too loud for apartment buildings, I played far cry 2 on boost 11, and then I was like *oh shit* my neighbors will call the cops for some serial killer unloading his ammo!


----------



## iStink (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok tell me if anyone has this issue:  On optical out of my cable box, I have 2 channel set to pro logic, digital is auto 5.1.  Now, if I set 2 ch stereo to be Stereo X2, then change the channel and come back, the volume bay says I'm in Stereo 2x but there's no sound out the rear.  I'm forced to keep it in prologic movie if I want the rear speakers to work in a non digital channel, or I can cycle through the effects to get stereo 2x back... 

sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 8, 2009)

iStink said:


> Ok tell me if anyone has this issue:  On optical out of my cable box, I have 2 channel set to pro logic, digital is auto 5.1.  Now, if I set 2 ch stereo to be Stereo X2, then change the channel and come back, the volume bay says I'm in Stereo 2x but there's no sound out the rear.  I'm forced to keep it in prologic movie if I want the rear speakers to work in a non digital channel, or I can cycle through the effects to get stereo 2x back...
> 
> sound familiar to anyone?



1st you must explain to me what this "cable box" thingy is 

*cough* usenet - d/l HD rips of everything *cough* 

That's weird. Even if the cable box is being retarded the Zs should always duplicate the sound to the rear no matter what the input is.

And what's wrong with the prologic mode?


----------



## iStink (Feb 8, 2009)

Its a comcast cable box with optical out.  In the settings I've got it set up to give me dolby digital when available.  If I set it up for PCM or whatever (stereo always) it will stay in Stereo 2x going from channel to channel.  

Something about going from digital back to stereo disables stereo 2x.  Prologic doesn't suffer from this issue. 

Sometimes at night I watch TV from my bed while others in the house sleep.  Having stereo in the rear (near my bed) is nice, but having to cycle through the effects every time I land on a channel thats not a digital feed is annoying lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure man.  Give Logitech a call tomorrow and see if they can help you out.  Maybe they'll send you a new control pod and that should fix it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Well it seems like my set is starting to act up a little bit.  They turned themselves off a couple of times last night.  Each time they turned off, they reverted from Optical to Stereo 1.  I put them on a different socket after it happened the first time, and it happened again.  I might be giving Logitech a call to see if I can get a hold of a new control pod.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well it seems like my set is starting to act up a little bit.  They turned themselves off a couple of times last night.  Each time they turned off, they reverted from Optical to Stereo 1.  I put them on a different socket after it happened the first time, and it happened again.  I might be giving Logitech a call to see if I can get a hold of a new control pod.



if you do, let me know how. when i contact them they wanted me to post the whole bloody thing back to them, just to replace the blown backlight in my control pod.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Shit if I have to post the whole thing back to them I'll bitch until my throat is more raw than the mussel in your sig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently got 2 old bookshelf speakers off my auntie. their made by Sony & Rated at 6ohms where as Logitechs satalite speakers are rated at 8ohms.

would it be possible to swap my front 2 satalites to the 2 book shelf speakers or would this seriously damage something???


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I recently got 2 old bookshelf speakers off my auntie. their made by Sony & Rated at 6ohms where as Logitechs satalite speakers are rated at 8ohms.
> 
> would it be possible to swap my front 2 satalites to the 2 book shelf speakers or would this seriously damage something???



lower ohmage means more power, my memory is shakey on this but i think its bad long-term.


----------



## actism (Feb 27, 2009)

*Need help - Z-5500 Surround Sound Issue*

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and I've learned a lot so far. 
Hoping to get some help here. 

I've had my Z-5500 for a couple years now and I just started using the digital inputs to improve my sound and connect other devices. 

I have my Cable TV connected with the Digital Optical 
DVD player with Digital Coax. 

Sound is great, however I don't get surround sound from either. 
I only get Stereo and Stereo X2. 

Whenever I use PLII Movie or Music I get no sound at all. 

I've gone to the Logitech web site and read their community listings but nothing there. 
Can you help please? 

Thanks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2009)

Connecting the speakers with a digital source will only output surround if the source is surround sound, ex. an HD channel.

Using PLII Music and Movie and getting no sound is a problem I have not heard of.  You might want to call Logitech Support.


----------



## iStink (Feb 27, 2009)

actism said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and I've learned a lot so far.
> Hoping to get some help here.
> 
> I've had my Z-5500 for a couple years now and I just started using the digital inputs to improve my sound and connect other devices.
> ...



Well if you're getting stereo you should definitely get plII movie and music no problem as it's just messing with the stereo feed to begin with. 

Can you try and connect to a different source and confirm it does it again? Does the cable box have an optical output or just digital coax?


----------



## actism (Feb 27, 2009)

iStink said:


> Well if you're getting stereo you should definitely get plII movie and music no problem as it's just messing with the stereo feed to begin with.
> 
> Can you try and connect to a different source and confirm it does it again? Does the cable box have an optical output or just digital coax?




Thank you for your reply. 

I also read on this thread where the unit will simulate 5.1 on any source so I went ahead and connected the following. 

Laptop - Single Mini plug into single green port from the 6ch in the back
iPod - Single Mini plug into side input
DVD Player - Coax
Cable - Digital Optical

My cable box does have optical out, and my DVD has Coax out. 

And with all the ports connected, I cannot get 5.1 sound out of any of them. Just Stereo and Stereo 2X. 

I've sent an email to Logitech Support to see what they say. it seems wierd to me because the audio is coming through but wont change the "EFFECT" for me. 

I've also changed cables (thinking it was a defective cable issue) and nothing. 
Also chances are I don't have a set of bad cables for every one of the devices. 

I'll wait to see what Logitech comes back with and I'll update. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## iStink (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, sounds defective.  I'm sure logitech will hook you up


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2009)

not all ports will change to all effects.

for example, if you have stereo dolby digital, you cant always upmix (i've had this happen to me)

Another thing to note is the switch on the back - theres 3x stereo inputs, by default they're set for 5.1 analogue (6 channel). you can flip a switch and set it to 3x stereo inputs (all seperate) - you should do that, and plug the ipod in one of them. its possible that leaving the ipod in the front port is doing something odd, as not many of us use that port.


----------



## MrHydes (Mar 2, 2009)

after all i had to send mine to RMA... second Z5500, second RMA...

always the same issue the central


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 4, 2009)

which decoder would you guys use..the decoder in the audigy 2 zs or the z5500?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 5, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> which decoder would you guys use..the decoder in the audigy 2 zs or the z5500?



For S/PDIF (TOSLINK or COAXIAL) the 5500's, for direct input, I'd use the cards.

For games that don't support Dolby and DTS you might wanna solely use the cards, since the driver kinda knows where to throw the sound around.



MrHydes said:


> after all i had to send mine to RMA... second Z5500, second RMA...
> 
> always the same issue the central



I RMA'd mine since the sub randomly thuds.

It was fine for a while now it does it again. not really a big deal, but depending on the time of day it can really spook me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> which decoder would you guys use..the decoder in the audigy 2 zs or the z5500?



Since your card cant do digital encoding, but has decent analogue outputs, i'd be using the internal decoder and use analogue 5.1, that way you get movies and games sounding good.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 5, 2009)

Will do..

anyone know of any good stands?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> Will do..
> 
> anyone know of any good stands?



i got cheap black ones and zip tied my speakers to them.
Z55's dont use standard home theater mounts so you usually have to get creative on them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you usually have to get creative on them.



I'm sorry, I just read that, and in reference to speakers I thought it was kind of a funny pun


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm sorry, I just read that, and in reference to speakers I thought it was kind of a funny pun



i realised when typing it, and decided to leave it


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thinking the same haha


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had these speakers for a couple of years (z-5500), you can add me if you'd like .


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me know all the information I need for the first post and I'd be happy to add you


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here goes sorry about that.

Devices: X-Fi Fatal1ty
Speaker Info: - Currently hooked up via Analog connection..
Favorite Media: - Really loud electronic music .


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Here goes sorry about that.
> 
> Devices: X-Fi Fatal1ty
> Speaker Info: - Currently hooked up via Analog connection..
> Favorite Media: - Really loud electronic music .



If you read the first post, theres a lot more than that he asks for.


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 8, 2009)

AHA! in that case I'll have to provide that info tomorrow, my sub is somewhere in the unknown, my desk is mess and my cat just so happens to be sleeping in it


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Since your card cant do digital encoding, but has decent analogue outputs, i'd be using the internal decoder and use analogue 5.1, that way you get movies and games sounding good.



forgot to ask..which would be better..analogue from the audigy or omega striker?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> forgot to ask..which would be better..analogue from the audigy or omega striker?



if you have an omega striker, use its encoding features and use digital.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you have an omega striker, use its encoding features and use digital.



if i went digital wouldn't be the encoding be done by the z5500 control pod instead of the striker?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> if i went digital wouldn't be the encoding be done by the z5500 control pod instead of the striker?



no thats decoding.

HT omega is very similar to my auzen, in that it has dolby digital encoding.

This is not the same as decoding.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

Whoops LOL


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

how do you get 5.1 out of the z5500 via analog? i think i may have it hooked up wrong on the card
here's a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





which way should i have the green/orange/black plugs?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't see the pic, but Green goes to the front speaker out on the sound card, black goes to rear, and orange goes to center/sub.

You also have to remember that if you're running analog, your sound card is controlling the output, and the speakers will do nothing to decode the signal, as it isn't encoded.  If you're playing back stereo content (music) then you're going to get stereo sound out of them.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

am i better off just installing this ht omega striker and going digital?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2009)

That's what I would do.  Then you could use the sound card's software to upmix stereo content to 5.1.  That's what Creative's "CMSS 3D" does.  I'm sure the striker's got something similar.


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah i turned cmss2 on and it sounded 10x better...but stereo x2 sounds horrible..so does 6 ch direct..hopefully digital is alot better


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 9, 2009)

well i installed the ht omega striker..played around with all the settings in both analog and digital..couldn't get it to sound right :shadedshu

i put the audigy 2 back in..and while it does sound good the bass is lacking something serious..explosions in movies sound like their distorting at low volumes....here are the settings







it's hooked up via analog with 6 ch direct effect..


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 12, 2009)

i STILL can't get these to sound good. any help?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 12, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> i STILL can't get these to sound good. any help?



have you tried the modded drivers?


----------



## Darren (Apr 12, 2009)

"..couldn't get it to sound right "

What is your definition of sounding right?  what does that mean 

Did you try Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive with the Striker via digital out?


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 12, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> have you tried the modded drivers?



if those are the ones by daniel k,then yes..



Darren said:


> "..couldn't get it to sound right "
> 
> What is your definition of sounding right?  what does that mean
> 
> Did you try Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive with the Striker via digital out?



the sub bottoms out quickly. i tried all the options on the striker via analog and digital. 

these are how the settings are looking now for the audigy. 






VLC





In vlc if i were to select 5.1 i'd only hear vocals from the center channel and the other satellites would only play background noise..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> In vlc if i were to select 5.1 i'd only hear vocals from the center channel and the other satellites would only play background noise..



Thats.... how it SHOULD sound?


----------



## eggyhustles (Apr 12, 2009)

first 5.1 setup =x


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2009)

center gets vocals, sub gets bass, others others are used for music and positional sound.

Like if you have a movie with a car chase, you should hear the gunshots fire from behind you.
(if your speakers are setup wrong, it will totally destroy the surround sound effects)


----------



## DaveK (Apr 24, 2009)

Bumpety. I'll be getting the Z-5500s soon, I will be plugging it to my future TV via TOS Link for my 360 and my cable box, but the cable box uses SCART but has it's own TOS Link connection, will I get 5.1 with the speakers connected to the TV and the cable box connected via SCART?

Also, I can choose which input to use, i.e have them connected to the TV via TOS Link and my PC via the 3 cables, so if I want to watch a movie on my PC can I just select the PC using the control panel thing?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 24, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Bumpety. I'll be getting the Z-5500s soon, I will be plugging it to my future TV via TOS Link for my 360 and my cable box, but the cable box uses SCART but has it's own TOS Link connection, will I get 5.1 with the speakers connected to the TV and the cable box connected via SCART?
> 
> Also, I can choose which input to use, i.e have them connected to the TV via TOS Link and my PC via the 3 cables, so if I want to watch a movie on my PC can I just select the PC using the control panel thing?



You can use the remote or the control box itself to change w/e settings. If you have coaxial on the comp you could hook it up with that. Avoid analog all together     (not hatin on analog, the digital just seems to work better for me).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

my control pod died  digital inputs no longer work


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww poop!   Give Logitech a call and see what they can do.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Aww poop!   Give Logitech a call and see what they can do.



i tried via email and just got a runaround. they want me to return it to the people i bought it off, but the people i bought it off have 'lost' the records of the sale so they wont let me return them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2009)

Lame!  Maybe their customer support is different outside the US.  I would be a little more _assertive_ with Logitech


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 25, 2009)

Tell them you're viking and you'll rape and pillage their headquarters!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

i got an email from them "we havent heard from you in a few days, if we dont hear another reply we'll close this support case" and i replied "You still havent answered my initial question, on how to go about replacing the faulty control pod directly with logitech"

lets see where i get with that.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i got an email from them "we havent heard from you in a few days, if we dont hear another reply we'll close this support case" and i replied "You still havent answered my initial question, on how to go about replacing the faulty control pod directly with logitech"
> 
> lets see where i get with that.



   You don't even have an old email in the trash bin you can resurrect and use it as proof for the dumb asses you bought them from?  Just an idea...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> You don't even have an old email in the trash bin you can resurrect and use it as proof for the dumb asses you bought them from?  Just an idea...



their email was a link to their login page


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> their email was a link to their login page



Wow, that's very unprofessional. Sorry for your loss


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry to hear that.  I'll try and think of something else you can do...


----------



## Glennicus (Apr 30, 2009)

*Configuring digital outpur for HT Omega Striker 7.1*

This is an impressive post I stumbled upon while googling my problem.

I just purchased the Z-5500 as an upgrade for my HTPC, but I'm having some trouble setting up the optical connection.  Essentially, I have all the hardware set up and ready to go, but the control center will not recognize an optical signal.

I'm using the HT Omega Striker 7.1 sound card, and I'm certain that the problem is in configuring the sound card for digital output (I was using an analog connection with my old speakers), and I simply can't figure out how to make it work.  I'd very much appreciate anyone who can walk me through configuring the sound card.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Usually, you've got to right click the speaker in the taskbar and click Playback devices, and select Digital Output.  

Slightly non-related, sound cards (AFAIK) can only output either analog or digital, not both at once.  Am I right?


----------



## Glennicus (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for such a quick response!  It turns out that I simply needed to actually try playing some sound -- I had assumed that the "No Input" message on the control center indicated that something was wrong with my connection, but really it just meant that I wasn't sending it anything to play.  It is working beautifully now, and a great improvement on my old system.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome!  And yeah, it's kind of irritating that you get a little bit of a delay before they realize there's sound being played and they play it back (like in movies with super quiet scenes).  If your card can output Dolby Digital Live (I had an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude that did so) then it doesn't say "No Input" and streams to it in real time (I guess why they call it "Live" )


----------



## Glennicus (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice.  Dolby Digital Live is one of three digital outputs the Omega Striker gives me, and you've saved me the trouble of experimenting.  Thanks again.


----------



## zAAm (May 27, 2009)

Awesome that there's a group like this! I love my Z-5500's to bits. Best buy I ever made  Got it back in 2007 and never looked backed. Logitech speakers are just THE best...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

You're added zAAm   Welcome!


----------



## zAAm (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! What's amazing is that since Logitech made the Z-5500's a few years ago, there's never been a proper set that could beat it for the price (even for alot more)! And that the price has actually gone up. So you have value appreciation.  The gigaworks en megaworks sounded a bit muddy and never had that deep sub-bass response I was looking for. The Logitechs has amazing clarity and no distortion even at max volume.

But I'm sure you all already knew that


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

I have the Z5300's.. 

Wish I had some more extra money. I've been wanting the Z5500s for a while now.


----------



## Darren (May 27, 2009)

I've got a quick question and I need plenty of responses from a varied group of people. 

I've been using my Auzentech X-Meridian for almost 3 years now, the speakers are connected digital coaxial to my Pioneer receiver which replaced my old Sony receiver.

Initially I ran windows XP and the positioning of the speakers were accurate. However upon switching to Windows Vista about 6 months ago I've noticed that Vista gets confused if you select '5 speaker configuration' within the audio properties in conjunction with Dolby Digital Live or DTS Encoding and you hear no audio from the center speaker in MP3s and games. However if you put vista's configuration to '2 speaker configuration' you hear audio from all speakers including the center speaker. This issue is becoming annoying because in games such as COD:WAW I'm forced to select '2 speakers' in the audio menu in order to have vocals through the center channel!


I've read a few posts on a few audio forums and this seems to be a common problem with the X-Meridian and Vista and it is unlikely to be resolved due to driver releases stopped since its production has stopped. Can someone using a Z-5500 or home theatre system confirm that the center channel is fully functional when listening to MP3s and games whilst a '5 channel configuration' is selected within Vista. I'm especially interested in hearing from people running the ASUS DX/2 and Auzen X-FI based cards.

Please only respond in relation to *Windows Vista*

PS.

This issue is only seems apparent in vista, XP does not have this issue, my speakers are all wired up correctly as the positioning is accurate in when using pass through of audio etc and according to the tone-test on the receiver.  No addition DSPs are being applied, just auto detect.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

If the content is stereo content (MP3s) then the only way the center speaker (or rear speakers) is utilized with the Z-5500's is if your sound card is upmixing it.  Selecting 5.1 speakers with Vista does not do that.

You can either use something on your PC like CMSS 3D from Creative which upmixes stereo content to 5.1, or change the Z-5500's to Dolby Pro Logic II Music (which I do).


----------



## Darren (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> the only way the center speaker (or rear speakers) is utilized with the Z-5500's is if your sound card is upmixing it.  Selecting 5.1 speakers with Vista does not do that.



In my situation, I've got both '5.1 configuration' in Vista and the upmixing althrithms enabled together (Dolby Digital Live) - still no center. 

Only get center when the '2.0' configuration in Vista and Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive are used together!

Edit:



Danish Devil, is this a Vista specific issue, because with XP a '5.1 configuration' is still outputs a center channel with DD/DTS encoding enabled.

Or is this issue specific to the C-Media CMI-8788 chipset such as the X-Meridian. I was thinking of upgrading to the Auzentech X-Fi Forte if it would solve this issue?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

It has never worked that way for me.  I have never owned an X-Meridian, so I don't know how it's outputting the audio.  Are you using DD Live or what?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Okay, that's probably a CMI-8788 + Vista bug.  I didn't have a problem with DDL and my Auzen X-Fi Prelude.


----------



## Darren (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Okay, that's probably a CMI-8788 + Vista bug.



Thanks, thought so.



DanishDevil said:


> Sorry I can't help you out any more, but I've never owned a CMI card.  Just Creative cards and the Auzen Prelude.



No problems, I appreciate it 


Anyone else got anything to add, I look forward to hearing from people with encoding cards e.g. Auzentech, Auzen X-Fi, Omega etc.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you out any more, but I've never owned a CMI card.  Just Creative cards and the Auzen Prelude.


----------



## Lillebror (May 28, 2009)

I got a logitech z-5450 - the ones with the wireless rear speakers!
I was thinking, if it was worth getting some z5500? I can get em for half price, if i trade with my z5450.

Oh, and on that vista thing - its a 'bug' in how vista does the audio. If your running digital, you have to set the speakers in windows to 2.0 and use your soundcard to upmix it.


----------



## morpha (May 29, 2009)

z5500's have an upmix setting built into them.. you dont need to tweak the bug. I did do that however when I have my x530's.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> I've got a quick question and I need plenty of responses from a varied group of people.
> 
> I've been using my Auzentech X-Meridian for almost 3 years now, the speakers are connected digital coaxial to my Pioneer receiver which replaced my old Sony receiver.
> 
> ...




when you're selecting 2 channel, you're getting false upmixing from the speakers, or some software. you ARE NOT getting positional audio.

The missing center channel in games is quite likely because you either forgot to set your games to 5.1 mode, or they dont support it. Many games use the center for voices only - GTAIV is one of these games, apparently the cell phone ringing is a good way to tell if its working or not.


you will NEVER get a center channel from stereo audio like MP3's without upmixing! they're STEREO. TWO channels! you probably had some software upmixing it in XP.


----------



## Darren (May 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> when you're selecting 2 channel, you're getting false upmixing from the speakers, or some software. you ARE NOT getting positional audio.
> 
> The missing center channel in games is quite likely because you either forgot to set your games to 5.1 mode, or they dont support it. Many games use the center for voices only - GTAIV is one of these games, apparently the cell phone ringing is a good way to tell if its working or not.
> 
> ...



Mussels I know that, this is all stuff I've told other people on this thread myself. 

I think that you miss-understood my post.

My issue is that I'm not getting a center channel with 5.1 in vista despite having up mixing features on such as Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive enabled.

I'm aware that MP3s and games are in stereo but with DDL or DTS Interactive enabled it should give me a center channel but it doesn't although it picks up DD/DTs perfectly by both my old Sony and new Pioneer receiver and shows all "5 channels" including the center on the dashboard display screen of the receiver but fails to output sound to the center. (However I get output from the center and all other speakers only when vista has 2.0 speaker configuation enabled and DD/DTS Interactive enable together)

Its definitely a bug as one shouldn't have to enable "2 speaker configuration" when using DD Live and DTS Interactive in order to get a center channel. In XP I could enable "5 channel configuration" and DD/DTS and still get a center channel.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

no. enabling Dolby digital live WILL NOT give you a center channel.

Dolby digital encoding converts analogue to digital - it has no upmixing involved, and the Z-5500's disable their upmixing features when an encoded stream is detected.


----------



## Darren (May 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no. enabling Dolby digital live WILL NOT give you a center channel.
> 
> Dolby digital encoding converts analogue to digital - it has no upmixing involved, and the Z-5500's disable their upmixing features when an encoded stream is detected.



Indeed,

Which is why I think Auzentech have messed up the drivers since dropping support for the X-Meridian. In XPs driver revision you could apply Prologic IIx with a 5 configuration whilst having Dolby Digital Live enabled. This meant that it encoded and upmixed for the center channel. But in the vista revision of the drivers the Prologic IIx has been removed for a 5 channel configuration and is only available for 2 channel configuration.

DanishDevil, claims to have got a center channel whilst running this Auzen Prelude in a 5 channel configuration in Vista whilst using DDL Live/DTS Interactive. - Perhaps the Auzentech Preludes drivers allow for driver level Prologic IIx and encoding?


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

well i get audio out of the center, so long as i'm using 5.1 sound.

expecting upmixing and encoding at the same time is asking too much, IMO.


----------



## Darren (May 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well i get audio out of the center, so long as i'm using 5.1 sound.
> 
> expecting upmixing and encoding at the same time is asking too much, IMO.



I might be asking slightly too much but encoding and upmixing was available on XP I would of thought Auzentech would of kept those features in Vista considering that the X-Meridian was a premium sound card, I think I paid about £130 on release. 

On XP when I could enable both Prologic IIx with Dolby Digital or DTS:Neo with DTS Interactive in a "5 channel configuration" the positional sound was a lot better. I could hear shootings in movies and games from the rear and it was vibrant and accurate with immersive surround sound.

However in vista since retarding the audio to a 2 channel configuration just to use Prologic IIx and DTS: Neo the positioning is really weak and in the same games and MP3s I hear only a limited sound range and the sense of surround sound is weak, sometimes I do not even acknowledge my rears at all.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> I'm a bit confused by this, did you mean:
> 
> 1.) you only get a center when using a source which is actually pre-encoded in 5 channels such as movies?
> 
> ...



If encoding is enabled, you will only get audio from the center channel if the original audio stream contained it.

Dolby digital live is a DIRECT analogue to digital conversion - you put in a 2.0 channel MP3, and you'll only get audio from the front two speakers.

DTS encoding gives you some audio spread out over all the speakers, but i dont like upmixing so i dont use it.


----------



## Lillebror (May 29, 2009)

Its - as i said earlier - an limitation of how vista messes with the audio. Vista can only send data for stereo. If you want it to get to all 5.1, you have to upmix it somehow. And you have to select vista to only 2.0 speakers.


----------



## indybird (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a question about the speakers used in the satellites.  Logitech states that they are 62W RMS yet on the Tangband page it says that they are only 12W RMS/25W Max. 

Does anyone know what is going on here?

Thanks,
Indybird


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 2, 2009)

indybird said:


> I have a question about the speakers used in the satellites.  Logitech states that they are 62W RMS yet on the Tangband page it says that they are only 12W RMS/25W Max.
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on here?
> 
> ...



Then they're the loudest 12W I've ever heard 

Regards to vista and the channels. I only had problems with 5.1 and upmixing when the drivers were to blame (on integrated chipsets though).
I assume you've tried different drivers, but usually if you can find a beta, they work the best, IMO.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

indybird said:


> I have a question about the speakers used in the satellites.  Logitech states that they are 62W RMS yet on the Tangband page it says that they are only 12W RMS/25W Max.
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on here?
> 
> ...



Interesting.  Good catch!  Who was it that advised me of the manufacturer?


----------



## indybird (Jun 2, 2009)

I was wondering because my control pod died so instead of buying a whole new system, I just bought a subwoofer amp and paired it with a 5.1 Receiver I just ordered.  Well, the receiver is rated for 75W per channel @ 8 ohms, I wanted to make sure these speakers will be fine to turn up (obviously not all the way though).

Thanks,
Indybird


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure they should be.  it's possible Logitech modified them to accept higher wattage, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2009)

indybird said:


> I was wondering because my control pod died so instead of buying a whole new system, I just bought a subwoofer amp and paired it with a 5.1 Receiver I just ordered.  Well, the receiver is rated for 75W per channel @ 8 ohms, I wanted to make sure these speakers will be fine to turn up (obviously not all the way though).
> 
> Thanks,
> Indybird



my control pod died too 

how much are these parts costing you?


----------



## zAAm (Jun 3, 2009)

I was wondering, are there any of you who went from onboard audio to a sound card that noticed a big difference in MUSIC sound quality? Not EAX support and upmixing and that crap. I'm only interested in sound quality.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2009)

zAAm said:


> I was wondering, are there any of you who went from onboard audio to a sound card that noticed a big difference in MUSIC sound quality? Not EAX support and upmixing and that crap. I'm only interested in sound quality.



nope. i mean sure if your onboard had hissing or crackling you'd hear a difference, but the changes from onboard to anything other than the elite of elite soundcards, the only differences you will hear are due to different brands using different default equalisers.

For example, my audigy 4 on generic drivers sounds the same as my auzentech. Once you install the creative drivers and software, it suddenly gets bassier with louder treble. Why? cause creative boosted it, to make their cards appear better.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree with Mussels.  The hardware differences in sound cards really don't make much of a difference in music at all.  It's definitely the drivers that change that.  If we could hear the difference between 98dB SNR and 118dB SNR, then we would be able to tell, but we can't.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, because that's what I thought. I don't ever use equalizers because I want to be able to hear the music exactly as it's supposed to sound. I only play with volume levels on the Z-5500. And my onboard audio is actually pretty good with 103dB SNR. So I think I'll stay with that then thanks! 

Been wondering for a bit now if it's worth buying something like an Asus Xonar or so because I think the Auzentech is a bit expensive but I think I'll keep my HD Audio onboard for now until I get a proper component system (which will have to be pretty damn good to compete with the Z-5500 sound quality. probably like 5 times as expensive at least to get a decent quality increase).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2009)

the real bonus to the xonar and other high end cards, its real time encoding - lets you move your 5.1 analogue games over to dolby digital or DTS.

THAT offers an improvement i could hear.


----------



## indybird (Jun 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my control pod died too
> 
> how much are these parts costing you?



I found a older Yamaha 5.1 Digital Receiver from a local electronics store and they gave it to me for $35, then I got a Dayton 240W subwoofer amplifier from Partsexpress.com for $109 and popped that in the Logitech sub in place of their full range amplifier.  Though there are some nice 180W Sony subwoofers around for $121, so you could save some money there.

The way I figured, I have a perfectly fine subwoofer driver and cabinet, and perfectly fine surround speakers, why replace those?

-Indybird


----------



## eggyhustles (Jun 14, 2009)

Gonna be selling these soon for possibly 100 pickup(nyc area) or 150 shipped.

Upgraded to krk rokit 8 monitors & bic h100 sub.


----------



## b.r.u.n.o (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all, i'm new here. My name is Bruno and i'm from Argentina. Currently I have the Z5500D and the X-fi Titanium connected with the 6 channel direct cable. I use vista 64 bits. Because a problem with my HDD I reinstalled the SO and I installed the last drivers from Creative. after read a lot of forums and opinions I still have problems with the configuration. I read once that crystalizer should be deactivated for this kind of speakers but here I have two things. I listen a better sound with it activated, at least with the treble. Because is supposed the z5500 to not has good treble, but when I turn up the volume (4 rectangles onwards) it starts to distort and do not know if the problem is due to the last Creative drivers I have downloaded (2.17.0006) or not. I don't remember before if I had the same sound problem because I didn't pay much attention.

On the other hand I also read that for this kind of speakers I also need to deactivate the bass redirection. Because the z5500 already does it. So if I active this option and let the frecuency to 80hz the subwoofer sounds very low and I have to turn up the volume of it (like five rectangles)

So to finalize I wonder if someone of you have had the same problem or have a configuration stablished so I can try and see if I can have better sound at least when I want to put the sound very high without distortion. I am not saying that I'm going to boost to 11 but you know what I mean.

Thanks a lot and I apologise if my english isn't very good...I haven't wrote o spoken english in a long time.


----------



## wiak (Jun 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Farlex, you're added as a wannabe
> 
> Duxx and wiak, I'll need the additional information before I put your names up


Devices: Realtek ALC889A Optical
Speaker Info: -
Favorite Media: Spotify & TV Series


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> _We want pictures of your setups!  Also, please let us know the following information about your setup *BY SENDING ME A PM!!!*:_
> 
> _All devices that you have connected to the system and how they are connected_
> _System Firmware Version_
> ...



I'm conflicted... I own 5500s, but I'm too lazy to answer these questions and take a picture... hmmm


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 17, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm conflicted... I own 5500s, but I'm too lazy to answer these questions and take a picture... hmmm



  Yeah, I'm too lazy to check the ver on the pod


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh get off your asses.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

asses, plural?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2009)

it can be! lol... I was thinking, and I'll throw this out here first... doing a mod on the Control Center... Have the 5 buttons light up the same way as the power button. This way, you can tell in the dark what your pushing.. Yeah, yeah.... Should know by just touch and what not... I haven't yet! lol..

What you think about it guys?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> asses, plural?



I was talking to the two people above me.



Cold Storm said:


> it can be! lol... I was thinking, and I'll throw this out here first... doing a mod on the Control Center... Have the 5 buttons light up the same way as the power button. This way, you can tell in the dark what your pushing.. Yeah, yeah.... Should know by just touch and what not... I haven't yet! lol..
> 
> What you think about it guys?



Sounds sick!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

First post updated


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 19, 2009)

zAAm said:


> I was wondering, are there any of you who went from onboard audio to a sound card that noticed a big difference in MUSIC sound quality? Not EAX support and upmixing and that crap. I'm only interested in sound quality.



i only noticed a difference going from analog to optical/digital... only becuase optical is much louder (has more gain i assume)... but other than that most new motherboards have pretty decent onboard audio codecs and no hiss.... though with an older one for sure it would sound very crap


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 20, 2009)

me Logitech Z5500 Creative X-Fi Titanium
but i had it conected to Xtremegamer before


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

Give me some more information and I'll add you to the first post


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Give me some more information and I'll add you to the first post



P6T DLX @ 920 C0/C1
P6T DLX V2 @920 C0/c1
EVGA CLASSIFIED X58 E759 @ Xeon W3520

CELLSHOCk PC15000 blue D9JNL 1024x6
OCZ BLADE PC16000 elpida 2048x3

G200 GTX280 SLI
G92 8800 GTS SLI

WD velociraptor 300 HLFS
WD AALS BE 640
WD AAKS 640

*but i had it conected  to Rampage extreme X48
and i had x-FI Xtremegamer FPS PRO with E8600, cellshock, RAPTOR-X


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

Added, and welcome


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 20, 2009)

lol what a dumb  sorry

firmware: 2.0.9

favourite media: HD.BR AC3 & DTS movies; also gaming

does anyone know if DTS 5.1 really works?

some cool info in the first page, thank you


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

DTS 5.1 works beautifully.  I've used it many times.


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 24, 2009)

Logitech is the best support i've ever had in my entire life.

had a problem with the central comand unit twice, and they've sent me New speakers twice.

Logitech is far the best tech support ever. 

if you have a problem with any Logitech Product do not contact the retailer, 

go immediately for *http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/&cl=gb,en*

they work fast, and very professional.

i'm quite impressed i must say


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2009)

logitech wont do shit for me since i'm not american. they OUTRIGHT REFUSE to do ANY warranty. if the store you bought it from closes down, or refuses your warranty - you're fucked.


So if you feel like it, contact the american one and get me a damned new control pod! i'm sick of the shit dealing with logitech.au!


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> logitech wont do shit for me since i'm not american. they OUTRIGHT REFUSE to do ANY warranty. if the store you bought it from closes down, or refuses your warranty - you're fucked.
> 
> 
> So if you feel like it, contact the american one and get me a damned new control pod! i'm sick of the shit dealing with logitech.au!



well i'm not american either, i'm from europe and in my case yes the store went bankruptcy.

and i'm very pleased. Sorry for you, try sending your data documents to Logitech.co.uk

contact Adrian 

cheers


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey all!

I got some logitech z-5450

I was thinking about changing em out with some z5500 - is that worth it?


----------



## Darren (Jun 26, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I got some logitech z-5450
> 
> I was thinking about changing em out with some z5500 - is that worth it?



It depends what you want to use the speakers for, unless its home cinema I wouldn't bother. Even for home cinema the Z-5500s are getting a bit old and I'm finding it difficult to recommend over a dedicated amp and bookshelf setup. You have an Asus Xonar D2 so you'll benefit encoding of Dolby Digital Live straight to the Z-5500 whilst using a digital cable.

What are your requirements and budget?


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 27, 2009)

My bro' wants the speakers, so im just trying to find something else. I dont really have a budget, as i can buy most speakers fairly cheap. They are only gonna be connected to my computer via a toslink cable. They are gonna be used to movies and games and music in general. So dont really have any requirements


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd still get a set of these


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 27, 2009)

Ill order the z5500 then! My right front speaker on the z5450 is weird anyway.. So if you guys recommend the z5500, they are gonna be ordered asap!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2009)

Do it!!!


----------



## ikjadoon (Jun 29, 2009)

Holy crap! I've owned these Z-5500's for about 5 months and I've never heard of this thread! WHY? 

Anyways, here are some shots:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a286/ikjadoon/DSC00762.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a286/ikjadoon/DSC00763.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a286/ikjadoon/DSC00764.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a286/ikjadoon/DSC00765.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a286/ikjadoon/DSC00766.jpg

Sorry for the picture quality; only had my phone handy. 

1.All devices that you have connected to the system and how they are connected

Pioneer Elite Kuro PRO-111FD (50" plasma)
----optical out to optical in on Z-5500

2. System Firmware Version

v2.0.4

3. M/N (from the back of your sub)

S-0115A

4. PID (from under any of your satellites or sub - really your manufacturer date)

R524

5. Speaker connection type (RCA or speaker wire)

Good 'ole speaker wire.

6. Do you have Boost 22 capability

Unfortunately, no. 

7. What your favorite song/album/movie/game is to use with them!

Love Lockdown-Kayne West....hear that bass PUMP! 

So, quick question:

I'm trying to buy a Blu-Ray player which will be able to decode DTSHD-MA and Dolby TrueHD. So, is there a way to turn off onboard decoding on the Z-5500? Like, the Blu-Ray player will decode them, but I don't want the Z-5500 to decode/encode again. What can I do?

Thanks! 

~Ibrahim~


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

OP updated.

If you have real-time decoding coming through the Optical jack, then the Z-5500's will just bypass decoding automatically, because they're already receiving a decoded signal.  That happened when I used Dolby Digital Live! with my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.

EDIT: See Darren's post below.


----------



## Darren (Jul 22, 2009)

ikjadoon said:


> I'm trying to buy a Blu-Ray player which will be able to decode DTSHD-MA and Dolby TrueHD. So, is there a way to turn off onboard decoding on the Z-5500? Like, the Blu-Ray player will decode them, but I don't want the Z-5500 to decode/encode again. What can I do?
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, 

But the Z-5500 does not support DD TrueHD or DTS Masters so even if you find a Blu-Ray player that can decode it the Z-5500 will not recognise the codec and you'll end up with an input error at best the Z-5500 would have to re-encode the TrueHD or DTS Masters bit streams into regular DD or DTS or Stereo. 

If you want True HD and DTS Masters I would presume you'd need a receiver that supports those codecs specifically.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

You're right.  If they don't support it, they probably won't play any sound whatsoever.


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

well with WDTV my lcd display reports whenever i use movie with DTS:

Optical *Dts* 3/2 

when not it only says Optical Dd* digital * or Optical effect: Movie/music/stereox2/


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

DTS is a different kind of encoding than what ikjadoon is asking about, though.  DTS is Digital Theatre Systems.  He is asking about DTSHD-MA and Dolby TrueHD, which are not officially supported by the Z-5500's.

List of supported formats:

Dolby® Digital, DTS®, and DTS®, 96/24 soundtracks
Dolby Pro Logic II (Movie and Music modes)
Supported digital formats:
Dolby Digital
DTS and DTS 96/24
PCM (uncompressed stereo): 44.1 kHz / 16 bit through 96 kHz / 24 bit


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DTS is a different kind of encoding than what ikjadoon is asking about, though.  DTS is Digital Theatre Systems.  He is asking about DTSHD-MA and Dolby TrueHD, which are not officially supported by the Z-5500's.



oh allright, however Dts is beter


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

That's debatable


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> oh allright, however Dts is beter



DTS Masters (DTS HD-MA) is part of the new lossless codec, its far superior to regular DTS as it allows for upto 7.1 channels, it has to be transferred through a HDMI cable because it requires so much bandwidth. I believe its 24.5 Mbit/s whereas regular DTS is only upto 1.5 Mbit/sec.


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> DTS Masters (DTS HD-MA) is part of the new lossless codec, its far superior to regular DTS as it allows for upto 7.1 channels, it has to be transferred through a HDMI cable because it requires so much bandwidth. I believe its 24.5 Mbit/s whereas regular DTS is only upto 1.5 Mbit/sec.



always learning thanks the letting us know, theres no limit for bandwidth is there?

everything seems to be getting bigger and bigger, even sound omg! when i belive a good codec

should go the inverse way to lossless but needing less bandwidth. whatever...

many audio purists still ony use 2.1 or stereo but this has nothing to do with hightech evolution


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

MrHydes said:


> always learning thanks the letting us know, theres no limit for bandwidth is there?
> 
> everything seems to be getting bigger and bigger, even sound omg! when i belive a good codec



HDMI cable has a maximum of around 10.2 Gb/s





MrHydes said:


> many audio purists still ony use 2.1 or stereo but this has nothing to do with hightech evolution



It depends on the purist, there are many different types.

Yes a traditional audio purist would prefer stereo 2.0 or 2.1, they absolutely hate surround sound and DSPs etc. A traditional purist is more likely to buy a old arse stereo receiver from the 70s or 80s to listen to their vinyl collection, most of them are very behind in the times.

A home cinema purist likes surround sound i.e. DD/DTS but will not enhance it with additional DSPs, they'll set the reviver to "audio detect" leave it as the sound studio intended. If a movie is recorded in stereo they'll let it play in 2.0 and will not upmix it to Prologic 5.1 or DTS:Neo 5.1, if the movie is in Dolby Digital, they'll let it play in 5.1 and will not upmix it to Dolby Prologic 7.1. They are very unlikely to enhance the film with dynamic range compression (DRC) or mid night mode, and would most likely conform to THX guidelines such as cross over @ 80 Hz.


Edit:



MrHydes said:


> wich hdmi 1.3? because you allready have 1.4



Its 10.2 Gb/s for both HDMI 1.3 and HDMI 1.4. The only major difference is 1.4 supports a higher maximum resolution and adds an 100 Mb/s Ethernet connection.


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

wich hdmi 1.3? because you allready have 1.4

i identify with the last description of purist


----------



## ikjadoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone at AVS Forums tried to explain this to me, but I'm not sure I perfectly understood it.

Even if my Blu-ray player can decode the DTSHD-MA, my speakers have to be compatible with it, too? I thought speakers were just, you know, speakers. They play decoded sound. Right?

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

ikjadoon said:


> Someone at AVS Forums tried to explain this to me, but I'm not sure I perfectly understood it.
> 
> Even if my Blu-ray player can decode the DTSHD-MA, my speakers have to be compatible with it, too? I thought speakers were just, you know, speakers. They play decoded sound. Right?
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



Post a link of the explanation from AVS Forums.

But the Z-5500s are connected to a receiver/POD, you can not turn off the receiver otherwise the interconnecting speakers will not operate. The speakers can not output the sound because the receiver is the go between, its the go between or receiver that does not support DTS HD Masters and DD TrueHD.

Secondly, DTS Masters requires 24.5 Mbit/s via HDMI cable, whereas connecting the Z-5500 using a digital fibre or coaxial cable will not provide enough bandwidth. For regular DD and DTS MA it will work fine though 

Edit:

The only way to combat the bandwidth issue and to successfully connect the Z-5500s to a blu-ray player is to connect it using the analogue cables, you'll get surround sound but it will not be the trade mark DD True HD or DTS HD MA or even regular Dolby Digital or DTS. It will just be generic multi-channel surround sound.


----------



## ikjadoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Wait, so if do analog, I get the loseless stuff, just without a logo? Or I just get surround sound, lossy still?

I had wanted to do this: 

Blu-Ray Player with decoders DTSHD-MA/Dobly TrueHD-> HDMI cable -> PRO-11FD -> Optical cable out -> Logitech Z-5500



> That won't work, unfortunately. You do need a receiver. Even though your player decodes into hires multichannel PCM, your TV will force the player to downmix it to stereo. Stereo is also all that an optical connection can handle. So, stereo is all that will come out of your TV to feed your Logitech speaker system. Decoding alone is not enough. You need a receiver to process the multichannel PCM.





> *Optical cannot carry the new lossless codecs or multichannel PCM. *But, it's fine for DD 5.1 and DTS, both of which sound great on Blu-ray. So, you should run optical from the player to the Logitech instead of routing audio through the TV. Set the player to bitstream for Dolby and DTS. You'll be good to go.



I think they were right in saying that I should worry about the "loseless" codecs when I get a full home theater set with a dedicated reciever and all. I've heard, though, that all Blu-ray's have backup DD/DTS tracks just in case you can't use the newer loseless ones.

Is the bolded thing what you're talking about, the bandwidth issue? I'm fine now, but it's a hassle moving the optical from the TV to the player, but I guess I'll have to manage, lol.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2009)

ikjadoon said:


> Someone at AVS Forums tried to explain this to me, but I'm not sure I perfectly understood it.
> 
> Even if my Blu-ray player can decode the DTSHD-MA, my speakers have to be compatible with it, too? I thought speakers were just, you know, speakers. They play decoded sound. Right?
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



I think you're makin a mistake. your blu ray player can decode, or pass through.

Passthrough, you get no sound. unsupported by speakers.

Decoding, its turning it into another signal so that you at least get some audio - but unless it has a digital encoder built in (really unlikely) its probably just decoding down to stereo.

If you go analogue, you're talking a different ball game. you cant get lossless over analogue, since the cables have resistance and get interference.


The quote you highlighted in bold, is pretty simple really. If something decodes the signal before it gets to the speakers, its going to come out stereo. WITHOUT ENCODING, optical and coaxial SPDIF can ONLY do stereo - and if ONE piece of hardware along hte path does any decoding prior to the z-5500's control pod, poof, back to stereo you go.


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

ikjadoon said:


> Wait, so if do analog, I get the loseless stuff, just without a logo? Or I just get surround sound, lossy still?




I think it is still lossy, you will definitely not get the logo, and it you'll get a generic form of surround sound.




ikjadoon said:


> I think they were right in saying that I should worry about the "lossless" codecs when I get a full home theater set with a dedicated receiver and all. I've heard, though, that all Blu-ray's have backup DD/DTS tracks just in case you can't use the newer loseless ones.
> .
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



Indeed, most blu-ray discs will have a backup solution which is regular DD/DTS. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you'd need to connect the Z-5500 directly to the Blu-ray player and select the backup DD/DTS from the movies options, the HD codecs will be unplayable. (Because optical and coaxial cable was designed for 2.0 initially, the only way to get 5.1 down the those cables is to compress it into regular DD/DTS)




ikjadoon said:


> I had wanted to do this:
> 
> Blu-Ray Player with decoders DTSHD-MA/Dobly TrueHD-> HDMI cable -> *PRO-11FD -> Optical cable out -> Logitech Z-5500*



The part I have bolded is where the issue lays. You are trying to squeeze DTSHD-HA and Dolby True HD through the TVs optical out to the Logitech's Z-5500s, the chances are the HD bit streams will get converted to stereo once it reaches the Z-5500s receiver, if you are unlucky you'll hear static and get no sound at all.

The bottom line is, if you want to enjoy  DTSHD-MA/Dobly True HD you need receiver with full support such as the Onkyo HT-RC160 . You'd need the appropriate bookshelf or floor standing speeds to interconnect to it.

Think of it as growing up, you're putting your "toys" away and upgrading to more adult hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> The part I have bolded is where the issue lays. You are trying to squeeze DTSHD-HA and Dolby True HD through the TVs optical out to the Logitech's Z-5500s, the chances are the HD bit streams will get converted to stereo once it reaches the Z-5500s receiver, if you are unlucky you'll hear static and get no sound at all.



technically, its converted back BEFORE it can even go onto the cable

Its either converted to stereo, or doesnt get passed as its incompatible. thats all there is.

Z5500's are great, but they are NOT compatible with the new blu ray standards.


----------



## ikjadoon (Jul 23, 2009)

OK.....I think I got it.  I think I'll be fine with DD/DTS, but my next upgrade will definitely be a set of nice HT speakers. 

Thanks for clearing it up; I can sleep now, lol.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## DaveK (Jul 26, 2009)

I was looking at surround sound for the living room and was just looking for a cheap kit, there was a 1000w Samsung for 200, besides being cheap I was also looking at it because the rear speakers are wireless but the living room is set up for "wireless" where you plug speakers into the wall and then from a main hub into the DVD player, the Z-5500 are better speakers and doesn't need a DVD player with it but I don't know what connection the "wireless" uses, what type of cable do the Z-5500 speakers use? Because the "wireless" looks like it uses a jack, but there's 2 ports at each speaker wall connection.

It's confusing and I can't find any info about it :S


----------



## allen337 (Jul 26, 2009)

new z5500s use 2 wires


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

As far as the speakers connecting to the subwoofer, it's just good 'ol speaker wire, as you can see by most of our users on the first post.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> technically, its converted back BEFORE it can even go onto the cable
> 
> Its either converted to stereo, or doesnt get passed as its incompatible. thats all there is.
> 
> Z5500's are great, but they are NOT compatible with the new blu ray standards.



Who's going to waste money on BR? 

I'll just watch the rips    PC FTW!


----------



## ikjadoon (Jul 26, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Who's going to waste money on BR?
> 
> I'll just watch the rips    PC FTW!



Way off topic, but I didn't know you could add a Physx card with your main GPU as ATI?! Or is that a typo?

~Ibrahim~


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2009)

ikjadoon said:


> Way off topic, but I didn't know you could add a Physx card with your main GPU as ATI?! Or is that a typo?
> 
> ~Ibrahim~



isn't a typo , it does work


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2009)

Btw.

I've a Z-5500 set too. Bought second handed for 150 euro's. 
Using it with my mediaplayer watching 1080p/720p movies.

Gives a nice sound for this price, although it's definitely not high-end but better than most speaker sets


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Gimme the info from the first post, or I'll post that you're lazy


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 28, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Btw.
> 
> I've a Z-5500 set too. Bought second handed for 150 euro's.
> Using it with my mediaplayer watching 1080p/720p movies.
> ...



If we had rooms the right size for the best acoustics, I think they would sound really good.

Mine are pretty decent with the xonar d2 and small room. High volume is where you can tell they're lacking, but for movies and stuff, they're very crisp.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Gimme the info from the first post, or I'll post that you're lazy


 Yes i'm that lazy 


TheGuruStud said:


> If we had rooms the right size for the best acoustics, I think they would sound really good.
> 
> Mine are pretty decent with the xonar d2 and small room. High volume is where you can tell they're lacking, but for movies and stuff, they're very crisp.



My room is friggin small , if I turn up the volume to 2 I already have a DTS experience


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 28, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Yes i'm that lazy
> 
> 
> My room is friggin small , if I turn up the volume to 2 I already have a DTS experience


  Mine needs to be well over half for good volume, but I think that's b/c the xonar doesn't over-amplify like a lot of audio solutions. The equalizer doesn't work like you would expect. It's actually like a "true" equalizer or some crap. You can't just increase a slider, otherwise, it cuts down the other frequencies volume when the raised freq. occurs. I actually have to lower all freqs except the ones I want boosted. It's a pretty crazy card coming from using creative (douche bags) and onboards, etc. But I'm happy with it. I set the output to DTS and 192 khz 24-bit. I don't care if it's possible to hear the difference or not, I'm gonna use it damnit lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Added mudkip


----------



## mudkip (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I can post this for now:

   1. Xtreamer ,mediaplayer
   2. Firmware: lazy
   3. lazy
   4. lazy
   5. speaker wire
   6. no?
   7. Movies with DTS

ps. are you really danish?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Gerben (Jul 29, 2009)

I also recently bought this set. To replace my Bose321. Quite happy with it. The satellite speakers arn't as  good as the Bose321 IMO, but the bass makes it overall quite good.
Now, I have it connected via the 3 wires via my P5Q-e motherboard. And when I listen to music, and Skype or Xfire makes a noise, the volume goes down. this is the same when I play GTAIV.
So maybe a soundcard will solve this with optical?
I was thinking of this one : click
Would that improve sound above my onboard sound? Because I want better, but don't want to spend like 100 euro on a fancy soundcard. Also, is a optical cable expensive?

PS, I'm new to this forum, and to soundcards etc etc, so don't be hard on me.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

fill out your system specs.

Sounds like you're on windows 7, it has a feature to dampen other sounds when making VOIP calls (and its likely treating any sound from skpe, under that category)


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 29, 2009)

I love my Z-5500's...the PS3 wouldnt be the same without them.


----------



## Gerben (Jul 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> fill out your system specs.
> 
> Sounds like you're on windows 7, it has a feature to dampen other sounds when making VOIP calls (and its likely treating any sound from skpe, under that category)


Read my sig for my specs. Im on vista ultimate 64bit


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

Gerben said:


> Read my sig for my specs. Im on vista ultimate 64bit



and they aren't complete - which is why i asked you to fill out the system specs (which is actually covered as a rule, in the stickies of the forum)

I havent used vista in a long time - could you at least check if there is a setting similar to the one i mentioned?


----------



## Gerben (Jul 29, 2009)

I filled them in as much as I could. Hope it helps.
When I connected my Bose321, via the normal green output on the rear of my motherboard, I had no such problems...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Gerben!

Have you reinstalled the latest sound card drivers?  Also, check device manager and ensure nothing is driverless (marked with a yellow exclamation point).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

so to summarise your problem, when certain programs play sound the ENTIRE volume drops, or just other applications?

What connections are you using? you mentioned analogue works fine, but what connection where you using that didnt - what cable type (RCA/optical), did you have any encoding enabled, did you have any upmixing enabled?


----------



## Gerben (Jul 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Welcome to the forum Gerben!
> 
> Have you reinstalled the latest sound card drivers?  Also, check device manager and ensure nothing is driverless (marked with a yellow exclamation point).


Nope, there isn't alot i can do atm, because im at my laptop in france.


Mussels said:


> so to summarise your problem, when certain programs play sound the ENTIRE volume drops, or just other applications?
> 
> What connections are you using? you mentioned analogue works fine, but what connection where you using that didnt - what cable type (RCA/optical), did you have any encoding enabled, did you have any upmixing enabled?


The entire volume drops, im using those 3 colored cables, don't know their names.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

the three colorued cables are 3.5mm stereo cables, also called analogue.

If youre having volume drops, then its software - check for the setting i mentioned a few posts back in the windows control panel, under sound.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Just let us know once you've had the chance to try these diagnostics out, and we'll go from there.

Psh, we're so much better than GeekSquad


----------



## Gerben (Jul 30, 2009)

Back to my first question, is THIS any good? or should I buy a better soundcard with optical?

And would I notice better sound or something like that with optical?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

sound quality, not so much. DD and DTS can make movies sound better - but that cheapo card you linked to in a foreign language, doesnt seem to feature any encoding abilities, therefore making that no good for gaming.

You arent providing any real information for me to go with - WHAT do you want to sound better.


----------



## Gerben (Jul 30, 2009)

I want it to make it sound more clean, not that what I now have is bad, but I thought it was my mobo or something, and for gaming better surround. But I can't check my pc, I'll be back the 8th of august, so then I can check on my pc.


----------



## Darren (Jul 30, 2009)

Gerben said:


> I want it to make it sound more clean, not that what I now have is bad, but I thought it was my mobo or something, and for gaming better surround. But I can't check my pc, I'll be back the 8th of august, so then I can check on my pc.



Your requires are too vague to even grasp what you want, for gaming surround sound generally speaking most people would look for a soundcard with EAX 5.0 support typically a creative SoundBlaster card. You didn't mention movie watching so I can only guess that you are not interested in Dolby Digital or DTS encoding although its the route I'd recommend.

To be frank going from onboard to a cheap unknown soundcard like the ICIDU will make no difference, once you up mix the PCM stereo to surround sound on the Logitech Z-5500 it will most probably sound the almost same whether on the onboard or cheap soundcard. Either buy a soundcard capable of DD/DTS encoding such as the X-Fi Titanium or X-Fi Forte or do not bother.

(I didn't mention Asus' high end soundcards because the DX/DX2 line up are getting old and lack real EAX 5.0 which mind negate your better surround sound in games request)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude is the top of the line card and once you have one, life will never be the same!  I had one, and don't any more.  It's a sad day


----------



## Darren (Jul 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Auzentech X-Fi Prelude is the top of the line card and once you have one, life will never be the same!  I had one, and don't any more.  It's a sad day



The preludes are good too. I have a X-Meridian which was equally top of the line. I wouldn't recommend either card today as Auzentech's driver support would most likely cater for their flagship X-Fi Forte. Plus they are around the same price as the Forte.

Edit:

Why did n't you want your X-Fi Prelude any more?




DanishDevil said:


> True.  Forte is the PCI-E one, right?



Indeed its PCI-E.

Its Auzentech's high end soundcard until their X-Fi HomeTheater HD sound card gets released. Supports both HDMI video (1080p) and audio (DD True HD / DTS Masters) through a single cable.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2009)

True.  Forte is the PCI-E one, right?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a pair of Z-5500's....just don't want to pay $300 for them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Just hit up the hot deals web sites every day until you see something.  I was lucky enough to get a set for just under $300 shipped two years ago.  You'll be very lucky if you can get a set for a whole lot under $300 new after shipping.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

i have had my set since sept 08 and never knew about theses "tricks" in the main post 

Thanks for them! especially the boost one


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 1, 2009)

No problem!  That's one of the reasons I made the club


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

can i join the elite club?

i will take a few pics of my setup once i can hold my camera again lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 1, 2009)

Fill in the info:



> DanishDevil (Zack)
> Devices: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude Direct & Optical, Dell D820 Laptop Realtek Onboard Coaxial
> Speaker Info: Firmware v2.1.0, M/N: S-0115A, PID: R724, Speaker Wire, Boost 22
> Favorite Media: All modern rock & metal, COD4



Info explained.



> 1. All devices that you have connected to the system and how they are connected
> 2. System Firmware Version
> 3. M/N (from the back of your sub)
> 4. PID (from under any of your satellites or sub - really your manufacturer date)
> ...


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

Assassin48
Devices: XFi Fatality , PS3 
Speaker Info: Firmware , M/N: , PID:R740 , Optical , Boost 22
Favorite Media: Blu-Ray


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ Paulieg you'd be lucky to find them on sale that was worth more than free shipping on these things there a steal.
i have had the Z-5500's for a wile my buddy had the previous version of them the speakers still sound great today hooked to a sony receiver


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Assassin48
> Devices: XFi Fatality , PS3
> Speaker Info: Firmware , M/N: , PID:R740 , Optical , Boost 22
> Favorite Media: Blu-Ray



Added  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

No, I am not sure that Boost 11 will blow the woofer and kill the amp.  I wouldn't do it to my system, though.  At half volume, the subwoofer on my system blows the hairs off my ballsack.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> No, I am not sure that Boost 11 will blow the woofer and kill the amp.  I wouldn't do it to my system, though.  At half volume, the subwoofer on my system blows the hairs off my ballsack.



Man I wish I had a sub like that, mmmm bass. I need a shave anyway


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Sure beats a razor!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I need a shave anyway





DaveK said:


> hairy smelly sweaty ballsack



You really need to take better care of those...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

All questions have already been answered.  gopala33, we CAN NOT help you.  Go register on an audio forum and bug them about which system you should buy.  Not this thread.


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive just got theese speakers today! Changed from a z5450 - thats the ones with wireless backspeakers. The z5450 had alot more 'smooth' bass. Like, it would really feel\sound like bass. While on the z5500 its a little tame and now with that much of a 'boom' to it. Maybe its just me thats doing something, but i havent changed anything since switching.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 10, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Ive just got theese speakers today! Changed from a z5450 - thats the ones with wireless backspeakers. The z5450 had alot more 'smooth' bass. Like, it would really feel\sound like bass. While on the z5500 its a little tame and now with that much of a 'boom' to it. Maybe its just me thats doing something, but i havent changed anything since switching.



Boom is from bad quality speakers afaik. It's not an accurate sound reproduction, but since it's "boomier" people think it's better. I'm not bashing, just giving my .02


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wait... you're testing on YOUTUBE videos???



NO, I don't test with Youtube.. Why should I when I got around 55gbs worth of music... I was just linking them as a fact of the type of music I tested it with.. There is some Youtube Videos that do have the quality of music that MP3's have.. Most come the from the Artist themselves that post them there. 

I guess I should of said in the post a little better on the reasons I was posting the Youtube.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> NO, I don't test with Youtube.. Why should I when I got around 55gbs worth of music... I was just linking them as a fact of the type of music I tested it with.. There is some Youtube Videos that do have the quality of music that MP3's have.. Most come the from the Artist themselves that post them there.
> 
> I guess I should of said in the post a little better on the reasons I was posting the Youtube.



this wasnt aimed at you - it was aimed at the troll who is about to go away (gopala)


mods came to a decision that it may just be a language barrier (so no spam decimator), but i've decided to cleanup the thread and remove the crap related to that guys posts anyway.

47 posts of crap, unrelated to the thread and wasting our time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> this wasnt aimed at you - it was aimed at the troll who is about to go away (gopala)
> 
> 
> mods came to a decision that it may just be a language barrier (so no spam decimator), but i've decided to cleanup the thread and remove the crap related to that guys posts anyway.
> ...



All good man. All good.


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys, 

Im planning to buy a Z-5500 in the coming months, are there any new revisions / firmware updates or whatever that I should know/check before buying ?


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 14, 2009)

not that I know of... mine ive had for a year and a half or so and theyre still keeping me more than happy


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Originally I thought there would be large differences, but there aren't. You could get one made on day 1 of production and still have 95% of the features (Boost 22 and speaker wire are about the only differences).


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 15, 2009)

I see, thanks for that information.

My current soundcard is a Creative X-Fi extreme Music should i be aware of some settings / limitations ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> I see, thanks for that information.
> 
> My current soundcard is a Creative X-Fi extreme Music should i be aware of some settings / limitations ?



for gaming, you will only get 5.1 from analogue.
Thats not an issue quality wise as analogue is fine, but it does restrict you to the one cable type.


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Did anyone here bought the Klipsch pro media 5.1 first then decided to switch to the z5500's ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

I was considering buying them, but when I saw the Z-5500's I went for them instead. They're just so much more flexible than the Klipsch speakers because of all of the inputs.


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok back to the drawing board. i upgraded to krk rokit 8's and a bic h 100 but they were both overkill for my room so i decided to sell them and use the money for a new rig. still have the old z5500's so i'll be putting them back to use again. When i first got them they didn't sound too great in the bass department. sub didn't get deep or loud but playing around with the settings made the sub come alive . i since forgot the settings i had and come back here for help. 

running analog to an audigy 2 zs

Here are some of the settings.





When i set it to 5.1, the sub is lifeless. it only comes alive when set to 2.1 but then only the left front sattelite plays. 













eq is off
cmss is off
volume is @ 90%, bass is 85 and treble is 89
bass management is greyed out for some odd reason, but bass boost isnt. bass boost is @ level 100 and the cutoff frequency is @ 51hz


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

if only left front plays in 2.1 mode, you plugged the damn things in wrong!

bass management only works in 5.1 and 7.1 modes, when a dedicated subwoofer channel is present.


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

Just double checked the cables, everything is plugged in correctly.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

if you only get one channel (left and no right) in 2.0/2.1 mode, then something is either not plugged in, or broken.


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

Something must be broken then  in 5.1 everything works fine, just the sub.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> Something must be broken then  in 5.1 everything works fine, just the sub.



well thats weird.


2.1 mode = front left only
5.1 mode = everything with no sub


i mean really, that hardly makes sense. This over analogue, or digital connections?


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

I phrased that wrong. 

In 2.1 only left front & sub work. sub gets loud and deep. 
In 5.1 speakers & sub work. sub sounds lifeless. it's there but it's not as deep as it is in 2.1 mode

It's over analog.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

either you're experiencing creatives version of driver/software brain damage, or somethings up with the speakers.

Can you test on your onboard audio, and see if it works better?


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes..will be back with results shortly


----------



## eggyhustles (Aug 18, 2009)

5.1 works. sub still sounds like a midbass driver lol


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 31, 2009)

when i got my pair over 2 years ago... i plugged them in and havent switched them off since... untill a day ago... then they wouldnt switch back on!!! was pissed... anyways after a few google searches turns out its a common occurence and you just blow the 2a SloBlo fuse if you switch them off at the back of the sub.... got another fuse and im back in business... long live the Z-5500


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> when i got my pair over 2 years ago... i plugged them in and havent switched them off since... untill a day ago... then they wouldnt switch back on!!! was pissed... anyways after a few google searches turns out its a common occurence and you just blow the 2a SloBlo fuse if you switch them off at the back of the sub.... got another fuse and im back in business... long live the Z-5500



i cant wait for mine to come back under warranty


----------



## DaveK (Aug 31, 2009)

I just wish I had a sub that big lol, don't need the 5.1 in my bedroom as I don't want wires everywhere, but man I bet that sub would rock the house. My little 30w Dell speakers thump in my room, imagine a big ass Z-5500 sub


----------



## zAAm (Aug 31, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I just wish I had a sub that big lol, don't need the 5.1 in my bedroom as I don't want wires everywhere, but man I bet that sub would rock the house. My little 30w Dell speakers thump in my room, imagine a big ass Z-5500 sub



You'd be surpised wat the Z-5500's sub can do in a small room. I have a set in my dorm room that's about 8m^2 and it's LOUD! Can hear it anywhere in the dormitory and even the bathroom doors rattle 20m down the hall


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 31, 2009)

zAAm said:


> You'd be surpised wat the Z-5500's sub can do in a small room. I have a set in my dorm room that's about 8m^2 and it's LOUD! Can hear it anywhere in the dormitory and even the bathroom doors rattle 20m down the hall



That's good ol concrete for ya. I once had an x-430? (cheapo 5.1) in a small basement and it vibrated the floors upstairs pretty hard. Resonance is awesome.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

Z-5500, i need help
ok tried gaining help from logitechs forum and ..well they seem to want to ignore my ply for help.

basically problem started about 2 weeks ago when i was going to watch a dvd and suddenly noticed that all i was getting whilst doing 5.1 was background sounds ie no voices .

so placed it onto stereo and the voices etc were there, so ive tried the test feature on the control pad to find sound on all speakers, but when i go onto the control feature on the pc the left right , center and sub dont produce sounds, and if they do its normally left front is going through center and center doesnt sound and right front and sub dont sound at all.

all cables are fine it seems considering during test sound goes through all speakers fine.

i replaced the fuse in the sub as i didnt know that when you turn the subs off and on, the fuse will blow (i did this AFTER the problem happened)

ive updated the drivers etc for my sound card and even gone straight back to its original drivers (sound card is the asus Xonar d2

PLEASE help.

oh and my pc is a xp pro sp3 (rather not have vista infect my system thank you very much )

oh and i cant gain tech helpf rom logitech via their email becuase their emails dont work.... which is helpful now isnt it lol.

M/N: S-0115B
Firmware v2.1.0

boost wont go past 11


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

I've wanted a set of these speakers since I first saw them on ebuyer 2 years ago.

You damn lucky people 

I have to settle for 100 watts rms total!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

All of your volume settings for each speaker (center and rear have volume controls) are at the default settings? A little diamond will pop up over the volume if it's at default.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

oh and next to input it says direct.

also just done the mute trick and boost went to 22, so now its weird becuase no matter what volume i have it at it says volume+11 lol

how do you set it to default?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

The +11 is to offset the loudness of digital sources so when you switch from analog to digital you don't blow your ears off.

Hold down mute and turn the knob to the left until the +11 goes away.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

funny how ive had this lovely system for over a year now and didnt know any of these little tid bits lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

MathewLisett said:


> Z-5500, i need help
> ok tried gaining help from logitechs forum and ..well they seem to want to ignore my ply for help.
> 
> basically problem started about 2 weeks ago when i was going to watch a dvd and suddenly noticed that all i was getting whilst doing 5.1 was background sounds ie no voices .
> ...



your problem sounds like you arent getting a 5.1 stream.

if you are listening via digital, swap to analogue.

if you are listening via analogue, do a speaker test in windows - sounds like you havent connected your center speaker properly (as thats where voices come from in 5.1 movies)


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

wouldnt going to analogue  not give 5.1?

and how do i go to analogue.

and ive recently re adjusted the wires ie made the tips a fresh cut to see if this helped.


----------



## morpha (Sep 1, 2009)

that why you need to use all 3 analogue plugs on the back and make sure the switch is set to '6 channel direct' and have a computer with a 5.1 analogue outputs.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

right, so since all that is already done, ie all three plugs, switch to 6ch into a 5.1 card... this means that the above idea of switching to analogue to see if the 5.1 worked then.... take it that wont work since im already doign it?

really confused at this point.

how do i set the thing to default


----------



## morpha (Sep 1, 2009)

as mussels states 3 posts back up the page 'if your already using an analogue connection do a speaker test in windows'

this is located in the Control Panel.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

and its the windows xonar control panel thingy that ive been doing the tests with and the=ats where its different to the automatic test funciton from the pad, as when its the pad test all speakers work, but when its the wxonr panel only the rear works, the left front goes through the center , the front right works as the sub, the sub doesnt sound.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

MathewLisett said:


> and its the windows xonar control panel thingy that ive been doing the tests with and the=ats where its different to the automatic test funciton from the pad, as when its the pad test all speakers work, but when its the wxonr panel only the rear works, the left front goes through the center , the front right works as the sub, the sub doesnt sound.



then its pretty obvious, you screwed up plugging them all in and have them mixed up.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

well ill re do them, but the exact thing happened way before i even did the wires.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

hey,

My logitech z-5500 was acting weird and gave  me this ''Mute on over temperature error'' so I decided to call logitech. I  had to wait a few minutes but then I got this guy and I told him about my case. He asked if i had a coupon of the purchase ,but i told him that I lost it , then he said that he had to discuss something with his colleagues and after a min he came back . He told me that i had to make three photo's. 

1) A photo of the whole set + a paper with the reference number he gave me
2) a photo of the control pod + the PID number + paper with the reference number
3))a photo of the whole set completely destroyed and unusable + paper with reference number

if i could send him these photo's he'd send me a new one. I was like , wtf? why destroy the whole thing? He said that this was the only way to make sure customers wouldn't abuse the whole replacement thing.

So guys, I'm going to  hack and slash this thing down with  and burn it afterwards. lol

I keep you updated


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

you sure he didnt just mean disaemble it as you would find it arrived to you? bit odd if he did mean destroy it.

how long did he say it would take for a replacment, and will it be you forking out the massive shipping fee... is it in the uk or abroad?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Have him send you a new control dock / subwoofer instead of the whole damn set! That's insane!


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

is there a logitech contraol panel, or diagnostic check thing so that i can see if its the xonar playign up etc

oh with the person sayign the wiring is wrong.

how could this be if when doing the automated testing with pink noise,the sound goes through the correct speaker?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Well first, make sure that the cables are set like this:

Front Speakers: Green
Rear Speakers: Black
Center/Sub: Orange

And did you check your volume outputs under level on the control pod?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

no totally destroy it , he said that he know i'd sound weird but he said it wasn't a joke or something like that


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

yep  all of them are half way point at the moment, ie center surround and sub


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> no totally destroy it , he said that he know i'd sound weird but he said it wasn't a joke or something like that



I wouldn't do it. That's just nuts. This is Logitech Holland or what?


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

ok, so whats gonna happen if hes wrong and your naffed without a system .

how you gonna prove he told you to do this.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Have him send you a new control dock / subwoofer instead of the whole damn set! That's insane!



he can't without destroying the whole set... don't ask me lol


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Have him send you a new control dock / subwoofer instead of the whole damn set! That's insane!





MathewLisett said:


> ok, so whats gonna happen if hes wrong and your naffed without a system .
> 
> how you gonna prove he told you to do this.



lol ... i don't know but i don't think he's lying


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah thats the issue you dont "think" hes lying, so you dont know for sure.

i would have thought for them to gian money back they woudl reapir the units and sell them on.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

little ole me is now chuffed.

and it was all my fault lol.

i was always looking at my soundcard the wrong way around, ie instead of the connections being where they had been , i had placed them on the other end so therfore sound going where it shouldnt have been...

its always nice to consult your manual and manually test .

lol

all channels working now, what a beast this thing is i almost forgotten how good this was and ina  small room aswell 

cheers guys for the hand

now what extra tricks can be done with this thing, and is it possible to have my other system ie the one im typing with to be conencted to the sound system whilst its conencted via other one which has the xonar card, and is it possible to conenct my tv to it aswell.


----------



## morpha (Sep 1, 2009)

I wanted to see smashed Z5500's

Make sure you record it with VIDEO when you do!


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I wouldn't do it. That's just nuts. This is Logitech Holland or what?


Yep logitech department in the netherlands



morpha said:


> I wanted to see smashed Z5500's
> 
> Make sure you record it with VIDEO when you do!


I will lol


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

that would cost you around 80£ to send recorded lol


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

double nvm


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 1, 2009)

not worth it then is it since the system would cost tht retail


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, I think he might have a driver problem. My audio did that once. Shit was coming out of the wrong speakers in a test, but another worked fine and not shit would play right in windows. Of course, this was in vista  (POS).

I would try using a couple of the older drivers and see if you get the same result.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 2, 2009)

thegurustud, if that answer was to me  you did read my  "its now working" post lol


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 2, 2009)

MathewLisett said:


> thegurustud, if that answer was to me  you did read my  "its now working" post lol



  I missed that post somehow 

and   learn how to look at a sound card  

Now that I think of it, it wasn't my xonar d2. It was the soundmax adi drivers doing that. Great hardware, but worst drivers ever.


----------



## MathewLisett (Sep 2, 2009)

lol

my reaction was

yes in a loud ive sorted type.

then 10 secs later a deep duoh after realising how stupid id been lol


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 6, 2009)

I've decided to get these speakers after a few paydays but i would like to know what are the limitations i might encounter with the set when using it with an X-Fi Extreme Music. What type of connections / settings can I use with this set and what features cant i use with my current set up ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

If that's the only device you're using, I would hook up both the three 3.5" analog jacks, and an optical out (if the Xtreme Music has one...I forget). Use the optical out for movies with Dolby Digital sound and let the speakers decode it so you hear the movie exactly as intended, and use analog and CMSS 3D upmixing for music, and analog for games. It would be a great combo.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 6, 2009)

x-fi suck imo , outdated technology ,rebranded, shit drivers etc etc


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If that's the only device you're using, I would hook up both the three 3.5" analog jacks, and an optical out (if the Xtreme Music has one...I forget). Use the optical out for movies with Dolby Digital sound and let the speakers decode it so you hear the movie exactly as intended, and use analog and CMSS 3D upmixing for music, and analog for games. It would be a great combo.



It gonna be connected to me PC only, The X-Fi extreme music has no optical out but my motherboard has onboard optical out.



mudkip said:


> x-fi suck imo , outdated technology ,rebranded, shit drivers etc etc



I dont know of anything better on the PC, the best ( Auzen Prelude 7.1 ) still uses the same chip.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> I dont know of anything better on the PC, the best ( Auzen Prelude 7.1 ) still uses the same chip.



no, it doesnt. it uses the x-fi name but has *NOTHING* in common in hardware.

Hell, the extreme music is a pure software card...


----------



## Basekid (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm a new, proud owner of a Z5500 

I am having a weird problem tho, the only way to get sound out of my back speakers via analog, is to have the speakers set up as 7.1 in my sound options (Realtek 889a) and then dissabling my side speakers.

If I select 5.1 sound, I don't get any rear speakers, just front/sub and side speakers, which obviously don't work...

Anyone got a solution? Or is it supposed to be like that...

Thanks!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 25, 2009)

No love for the xonar...?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2009)

Basekid said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a new, proud owner of a Z5500
> 
> ...



at a guess, you plugged them into the wrong port -  your rears sound like they're in the side port.


----------



## Basekid (Sep 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> at a guess, you plugged them into the wrong port -  your rears sound like they're in the side port.





Yep, you are right Such a stupid mistake. I assumed that all the cables had to be plugged in as a row, but the 889a uses a L shaped setup...

Thanks for the help! I might just buy a real audio card. My Audigy 2 ZS is having issues playing 5.1 sound in games (and was therefore using the build-in audio chip on the mobo)


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, an Audigy 2 ZS is a little outdated for using with Z-5500's. I'd take a look around and get your speakers a new female playmate


----------



## hbkl (Sep 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, an Audigy 2 ZS is a little outdated for using with Z-5500's. I'd take a look around and get your speakers a new female playmate



I`d like to buy the logitech z-5500 speakers but im a little confuse would my Sound blaster x-fi music edition go with those speakerS?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2009)

They will work fine but you can unleash more of the speakers' potential with a higher end sound card.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

hbkl: that card would give you decent (not great) analogue, but wouldnt let you use the digital connections for games.


----------



## zAAm (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels (and DanishDevil), I'd like to know (subjectively), is there such a great difference between default crappy onboard sound cards and the higher end xonar and the like? I know they offer new features, but if you consider plain sound quality, is there an audible, appreciable difference? I've struggled with this question for a while now and can't really seem to make a decision. Probably due to lack of solid information, because if I see a difference of 10dB in SNR I can't really link that to a change in sound quality.

I believe the Z-5500's was my best buy to date for anything computer related and if a sound card would make that much of a difference I might just consider it. (Incidentally, I'm using my onboard Realtek HD Audio sound card over analogue to my Logitech's).


----------



## morpha (Sep 27, 2009)

I use the digital connection on my motherboard and dont have any issues with sound performance.
I definitely notice a huge difference between that and my onboard analgue.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Mussels (and DanishDevil), I'd like to know (subjectively), is there such a great difference between default crappy onboard sound cards and the higher end xonar and the like? I know they offer new features, but if you consider plain sound quality, is there an audible, appreciable difference? I've struggled with this question for a while now and can't really seem to make a decision. Probably due to lack of solid information, because if I see a difference of 10dB in SNR I can't really link that to a change in sound quality.
> 
> I believe the Z-5500's was my best buy to date for anything computer related and if a sound card would make that much of a difference I might just consider it. (Incidentally, I'm using my onboard Realtek HD Audio sound card over analogue to my Logitech's).



its mostly features.

I can clearly hear a difference, but not enough to care (i have Z-5500's, X-540's and sennheiser HD-555's) and the headphones (lacking bass control) are the only ones i notice a real difference on between the cards. Then again, i have high end motherboards, so my onboard audio may be above average. (my media PC's onboard audio has DTS encoding, which most x-fi's dont )

when it comes to digital, its all about the features - if you want to game via digital audio, you *need* an encoding card,


----------



## wolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Well you can officially count me as a wannabe owner  I've been eying off this set for far too long.


----------



## zAAm (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its mostly features.
> 
> I can clearly hear a difference, but not enough to care (i have Z-5500's, X-540's and sennheiser HD-555's) and the headphones (lacking bass control) are the only ones i notice a real difference on between the cards. Then again, i have high end motherboards, so my onboard audio may be above average. (my media PC's onboard audio has DTS encoding, which most x-fi's dont )
> 
> when it comes to digital, its all about the features - if you want to game via digital audio, you *need* an encoding card,



Haha strangely enough, I have Z-5500's, X-530's and Sennheiser HD-202's. Also, my mobo is pretty much top-end for an Intel board and has the top-of-the-line Realtek ALC889 chip which support digital output (SPDIF and Optical) and Dolby Digital Encoding (although probably not in hardware). The chip's DAC and ADC's have 108dB SNR so they are pretty much on X-Fi level.

So I guess it would be safe to assume that by switching to a Xonar it's unlikely that angel choir music will descend from the heavens in awe of the improvement in sound quality?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Haha strangely enough, I have Z-5500's, X-530's and Sennheiser HD-202's. Also, my mobo is pretty much top-end for an Intel board and has the top-of-the-line Realtek ALC889 chip which support digital output (SPDIF and Optical) and Dolby Digital Encoding (although probably not in hardware). The chip's DAC and ADC's have 108dB SNR so they are pretty much on X-Fi level.
> 
> So I guess it would be safe to assume that by switching to a Xonar it's unlikely that angel choir music will descend from the heavens in awe of the improvement in sound quality?



analogue could get a bit better, but really you'll only notice it if you're already aware you're onboards lacking.


audio is really subjective, if you dont have a problem with what you've got, you'd hardly notice any upgrades (unless you're 90% of people, who think its better just by seeing a huge sub)


----------



## zAAm (Sep 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> analogue could get a bit better, but really you'll only notice it if you're already aware you're onboards lacking.
> 
> 
> audio is really subjective, if you dont have a problem with what you've got, you'd hardly notice any upgrades (unless you're 90% of people, who think its better just by seeing a huge sub)



I think I'd call myself a wannabe audiophile. I'll probably be able to tell you the difference in sound quality and I'll upgrade even if I don't have a "problem" with the sound (I listen to all my music in FLAC format if that explains anything), but I'm only a wannabe since audiophile equipment is horrendously expensive . I've also repeatedly threatened to install a proper DLS SQ system in my car but I've not yet had the spare cash to do it... 

I listen to music pretty much 90% of the time I'm awake so I think I've decided to invest in a proper sound card. Now the only problem is to decide which one. I'm thinking the Xonar D2X since I won't be able to use the analogue connections of the Xonar Essence STX since my headphones aren't even CLOSE to audiophile quality. Also, the added DTS encoding might be handy sometimes... Any suggestions?

Thanks again


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Get one with DD Live encoding. I used an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude for about a year and I miss that card like a lost child. Not too knowledgeable on the ASUS cards, but Auzentech does a GREAT job at taking a good X-Fi card with shitty drivers and customizing and tweaking those drivers for flawless performance and no hassle.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 28, 2009)

Just stopping by on this thread..  are the Z5500 speakers wireless?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope. They are all wired with speaker wire. However, they do come with a wireless remote that controls just about everything you can control on the dock, though


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> Just stopping by on this thread..  are the Z5500 speakers wireless?



i beleive the Z-5450's have wireless rear speakers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i beleive the Z-5450's have wireless rear speakers.



they do - & because of that - they're not as loud as the Z5500's


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 29, 2009)

it's just that i don't see ANY wires here


----------



## zAAm (Sep 29, 2009)

Also, another thing you don't see in the picture is them actually playing anything... I can take a picture like that but the set won't be connected.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> http://www.logitech.com/repository/335/jpg/2407.1.0.jpg
> it's just that i don't see ANY wires here



you also dont see a background at all


----------



## zAAm (Sep 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Get one with DD Live encoding. I used an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude for about a year and I miss that card like a lost child. Not too knowledgeable on the ASUS cards, but Auzentech does a GREAT job at taking a good X-Fi card with shitty drivers and customizing and tweaking those drivers for flawless performance and no hassle.



The Xonar D2X has DD Live and DTS encoding. Also, it has a pretty high SNR of 118dB. The tests I've seen so far places the D2X just a tad in front of the X-Fi Prelude. Mainly, I've yet to see a distributor of Auzentech products in South Africa so they are also pretty much off limits...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

Keep in mind just about anything over 100dB SNR is going to sound great. Manufacturers always boast 118dB when the previous generation had 114. For the Z-5500's, you're going to want the encoding features more than a few extra dB's of SNR, so don't pay a large premium for that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Keep in mind just about anything over 100dB SNR is going to sound great. Manufacturers always boast 118dB when the previous generation had 114. For the Z-5500's, you're going to want the encoding features more than a few extra dB's of SNR, so don't pay a large premium for that.



not to mention, those readings only affect analogue  they're meaningless over digital


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2009)

Very true! Totally forgot to mention that


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

i  this thread. thinking about my z55's makes me happy.


someone talk more about z55's


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2009)

Z55's make your e-peen hard. At least they make mine hard


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Z55's make your e-peen hard. At least they make mine hard



i'm strongly resisting the urge to put them in my bedroom, but i'm weakening.

Main issue would be the speaker wires are a pain to setup, but if i can find a second set of wires....

edit: i've found three sets of speaker wires  two more...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2009)

If you find extra wires, you're so doing it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If you find extra wires, you're so doing it



started already - only got 2.1 setup when lady friend arrived


----------



## zAAm (Oct 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Keep in mind just about anything over 100dB SNR is going to sound great. Manufacturers always boast 118dB when the previous generation had 114. For the Z-5500's, you're going to want the encoding features more than a few extra dB's of SNR, so don't pay a large premium for that.



That's true, it won't make that much of a difference for the average guy on the street... Although remember that the dB scale is logarithmic, so 118dB's SNR is less than half the noise of 114dB (and 6 times less than 100dB), which is an achievement in itself.  



Mussels said:


> not to mention, those readings only affect analogue  they're meaningless over digital



Mmm, I must say I haven't really thought about that... 



Mussels said:


> i'm strongly resisting the urge to put them in my bedroom, but i'm weakening.
> 
> Main issue would be the speaker wires are a pain to setup, but if i can find a second set of wires....
> 
> edit: i've found three sets of speaker wires  two more...



May I ask WHY you've resisted the urge? You can always put them on real loud if you need to drown out any noise... That in itself would be a good reason to go through the trouble.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2009)

i didnt resist, they're in my room now 

(however, i am not - at a lan.)


----------



## HSVGTS (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys ive got the z5400 system but my sub blew can i  use the z5400 receiver to power z5500 speakers and sub?

I found out they use the same DAC in the receiver http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...1&postcount=12.


----------



## bail_w (Nov 4, 2009)

HSVGTS said:


> Hi guys ive got the z5400 system but my sub blew can i  use the z5400 receiver to power z5500 speakers and sub?
> 
> I found out they use the same DAC in the receiver http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...1&postcount=12.




No, they have different pin outs.


----------



## facepunch (Nov 13, 2009)

just got mine today and they are fuing awsome


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

*I have an annoyance*



Mussels said:


> i didnt resist, they're in my room now
> 
> (however, i am not - at a lan.)



I have them in my bedroom... actually _our_ bedroom.
Thank heavens husband's a heavy sleeper - no I'm not that lucky to be able to play loud music when he's sleeping but if I'm not on the net I'd be gaming and the rear left speaker's just next to his ear. 

One little annoyance I got with the Z5500 is that when I start up my pc and power them on, they get reset automatically with effect at PLII Movie, and with all speakers (sub, centre and surround) at zero volume and the main volume also zero. 

They just don't remember the setting I always leave them at (which is 6 Ch Direct, sub at 6.5 bars, centre at 3 bars, surround at 4 bars and main volume at 3 bars.)

Now it's been more than a year since I bought them, and I remember being confused since I'd find different volumes/settings every time I switched them on. But these past months I've always been finding them with everything at 0 volume and on PLII Movie.

Though it's not a serious issue, it's quite annoying having to press a lot of buttons to adjust them every time though...

Any idea why this is so?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd just call logitech and be like wtf bitches?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> I'd just call logitech and be like wtf bitches?



Lol you're serious?

It's kinda I've got these for more than a year now, can't remember when this 'problem' started but it was long ago and I guess now there's no warranty.

I remember (long long ago) I had posted in this thread and someone told me about the switching off sequence (I'm not sure if he said I should switch speakers before switching pc or vice versa) and it worked for a short period of time...


----------



## zAAm (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> I have them in my bedroom... actually _our_ bedroom.
> Thank heavens husband's a heavy sleeper - no I'm not that lucky to be able to play loud music when he's sleeping but if I'm not on the net I'd be gaming and the rear left speaker's just next to his ear.
> 
> One little annoyance I got with the Z5500 is that when I start up my pc and power them on, they get reset automatically with effect at PLII Movie, and with all speakers (sub, centre and surround) at zero volume and the main volume also zero.
> ...



Mine does exactly the same. It happens when there is no standby power to the system ie. you switch the system off at the plug. Only powering the system off into standby doesn't reset everything. I've had my system for almost 3years now so I've gotten used to it though . Guess you could just try not to plug them out?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Mine does exactly the same. It happens when there is no standby power to the system ie. you switch the system off at the plug. Only powering the system off into standby doesn't reset everything. I've had my system for almost 3years now so I've gotten used to it though . Guess you could just try not to plug them out?



Oh, I got no choice then. I never leave stuff on standby, especially since I spend a lot of time away from home...


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait, you're switching it off at the source? Shit, I've never done that haha. But when the power goes out my settings are saved. I guess I'm special


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Wait, you're switching it off at the source? Shit, I've never done that haha.



I always switch off every appliance from the wall socket after I'm finished - saves energy and removes the risk were something to develop a short-circuit while nobody's at home... 
You mean you keep your speakers with the control-pod showing the red power-up button on standby 24/7?

[Edit: Wow I just went over 2000 posts lol]


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> I always switch off every appliance from the wall socket after I'm finished - saves energy and removes the risk were something to develop a short-circuit while nobody's at home...
> You mean you keep your speakers with the control-pod showing the red power-up button on standby 24/7?
> 
> [Edit: Wow I just went over 2000 posts lol]



Nothing I own is ever completely turned off haha. That would just piss me off to have to switch things back on. Electricity is still the cheapest resource I use. My PC runs 24/7/365 (also for the reliability aspect, the shit just lasts longer always running vs on/off, I keep the HDDs spinning too).

And my power button is purple thank you very much


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> And my power button is purple thank you very much



 I had put it on purple once too!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

try setting the settings you want, turning it into standby and then cutting the power.


there does seem to be some way that the settings get saved, as i recall moving mine between houses and the settings sticking.

maybe try the off switch on the sub as opposed to the wall? (or vice versa)


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Another owner here 
Least I think it's them, but they are the previous version.

edit: Not used them for a few years but they are hooked up to tv/dvd etc.

May throw them in my rig room aka dining room and put hifi back in the living room.

All got kinda put on the back burner when I moved house.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Another owner here
> Least I think it's them, but they are the previous version.
> 
> edit: Not used them for a few years but they are hooked up to tv/dvd etc.
> ...



Z-680's?


----------



## zAAm (Nov 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try setting the settings you want, turning it into standby and then cutting the power.
> 
> 
> there does seem to be some way that the settings get saved, as i recall moving mine between houses and the settings sticking.
> ...



Nope, standby -> sub switch loses the settings as well... As does standby -> plug. Sigh, I can sort of see the point of zero overall volume when the system loses power (so when it comes back on you don't get blown away if you were listening loud music before), but turning down the surround and center volume too is a bit excessive...

Maybe there is some sort of backup battery powering memory inside that might have failed?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Maybe there is some sort of backup battery powering memory inside that might have failed?



Should be NVRAM.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Should be NVRAM.



should be, isnt.

these settings being forgotten isnt unique, mines done it before (and not, other times)


----------



## zAAm (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, didn't think it could be that since it SHOULD be non-volatile...

Maybe I'll open the control panel and see if I can see anything without destroying everything...


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Z-680's?



Will take a look.....major diff is the input switcher thingy is black and more rounded.
Edit just googled, my bad.....yes mine are 680's....is that good or bad?

Hey ho.....guess I shouldn't be in this thread then.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Will take a look.....major diff is the input switcher thingy is black and more rounded.
> Edit just googled, my bad.....yes mine are 680's....is that good or bad?
> 
> Hey ho.....guess I shouldn't be in this thread then.



Z-680's are more or less the same. its just the actual looks of the units that changed really.

95% of the info in this thread will apply to the Z-680's as well


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, just googled z-5500. Places are charging $375 and up :shadedshu

That's absurd. I can buy a cheap onkyo system for that.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 17, 2009)

Here in South Africa the system is about R4200 (about the same I paid for mine 3years ago). With the current exchange rate of R7.39 = $1, that's $568.34. So $375 is a steal


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Here in South Africa the system is about R4200 (about the same I paid for mine 3years ago). With the current exchange rate of R7.39 = $1, that's $568.34. So $375 is a steal



Not when I got mine for 175 free ship


----------



## zAAm (Nov 17, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Not when I got mine for 175 free ship



Talk about unfair... The joy of living in a developing country - paying at least double for everything electronic. :shadedshu


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Talk about unfair... The joy of living in a developing country - paying at least double for everything electronic. :shadedshu



It's developing


----------



## zAAm (Nov 18, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's developing



Let's call it an emerging market then


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 18, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Let's call it an emerging market then



Hehe. I'm just being sassy. I have a friend from there, but she's never going back.

She's Indian and her husband is white, so I can't say I blame her lol

Shit, OT. I better make some relevant post about Z5500 quick!
Ummm... my speakers are purdy? No. I like it when the sub vibrates my butt? No.

I give up.


----------



## logit85 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have logitech Z-5500
i have problem i also using 6ch direct but sound noise
then i turn off i did try pull cable green black orange i try turn on still noise valume is 0% still noise i try 50% more noise i set valume 0% still same noise

how to solve to fix
what problem
help me


----------



## zAAm (Nov 25, 2009)

logit85 said:


> i have logitech Z-5500
> i have problem i also using 6ch direct but sound noise
> then i turn off i did try pull cable green black orange i try turn on still noise valume is 0% still noise i try 50% more noise i set valume 0% still same noise
> 
> ...



Uhm, let's hope I deciphered it correctly . Do you get ONLY noise or noise along with other sound? You say it happens in 6channel analog mode, does it happen with optical or SPDIF (if you can test it that is)?


----------



## logit85 (Nov 25, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Uhm, let's hope I deciphered it correctly . Do you get ONLY noise or noise along with other sound? You say it happens in 6channel analog mode, does it happen with optical or SPDIF (if you can test it that is)?



optical and coax no noise but direct still noise i try effect stereo and streox2 and pl2 music still alll speaker sound noise i try pull cables jack i try turn on still noise all speakers


----------



## logit85 (Nov 25, 2009)

u can watch youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4rDJ9QfW38

u can see that like noise that like for me i have problem that is

how to fix solve please help me


----------



## zAAm (Nov 25, 2009)

Mmmm, don't think I can help you there. Must be some sort of interference caused by loose connections on the control pod PCB or some other problem. If you can listen to sound through optical or SPDIF I guess it's not a complete waste of the system. If not, I'd maybe test the system from analog outputs of an ipod or something similar to make sure it's isolated to the Z-5500's and then I'd suggest returning the unit for repairs?


----------



## logit85 (Nov 25, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Mmmm, don't think I can help you there. Must be some sort of interference caused by loose connections on the control pod PCB or some other problem. If you can listen to sound through optical or SPDIF I guess it's not a complete waste of the system. If not, I'd maybe test the system from analog outputs of an ipod or something similar to make sure it's isolated to the Z-5500's and then I'd suggest returning the unit for repairs?



i try to plug analog dvd player still noise
i think optical and coax no noise i can try but mp3 will sound 2.1 sad
i prefer 6ch direct very best i playing songs listering mp3 still all speaker great sound
i need complant logitech they will repair free ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2009)

my first pair of z55's died in a similar way actually, analog gave a hissing sound while optical and coax gave no audio.

you'll have to return them to where you bought them, like i did.


you really, REALLY need to work on your english. we cant help you if we cant understand you.


----------



## logit85 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my first pair of z55's died in a similar way actually, analog gave a hissing sound while optical and coax gave no audio.
> 
> you'll have to return them to where you bought them, like i did.
> 
> ...



my speakers is 1year ago already
i think warranty finish


----------



## logit85 (Dec 7, 2009)

today i have problem can't turn on because no red light
i have change new fuse still not working still no red light
how to fix solve


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you sure you used the proper type of fuse?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2009)

is it plugged in and turn on at the wall, and at the back of the sub?


----------



## logit85 (Dec 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Are you sure you used the proper type of fuse?


yah fuse is 5v


Mussels said:


> is it plugged in and turn on at the wall, and at the back of the sub?


yah i also plugged in wall turn on and subwoofer back switch on already
still no red light


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2009)

logit85 said:


> yah fuse is 5v
> 
> yah i also plugged in wall turn on and subwoofer back switch on already
> still no red light



then you likely used the wrong kind of fuse. Voltage is not the only thing you needed to match up - theres amperage, and the Z5500's use a slow blow fuse.


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no, it doesnt. it uses the x-fi name but has *NOTHING* in common in hardware.
> 
> Hell, the extreme music is a pure software card...



Oh really a pure software card? Maybe you mean the extreme audio.



Mussels said:


> hbkl: that card would give you decent (not great) analogue, but wouldnt let you use the digital connections for games.



So gaming only supports digital 5.1 and not analog ?

My mother board has an onboard optical out, should i consider using that instead of my X-Fi ?

EDIT:

I currently have an Altec 621 and this one has been with me for about 6-7years already and the sound quality is still great for the age of the unit, so basically with my sound card should I still consider getting a Z-5500 or its a total waste since my sound card is not upto par ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

digital connections only support 2.0 audio. you need a card with encoding to get 5.1 or better.


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> digital connections only support 2.0 audio. you need a card with encoding to get 5.1 or better.



Ok, so i guess im good to go with analog connection, gonna place the order for this speaker system.. hopefully it lives up to the expectations


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> Ok, so i guess im good to go with analog connection, gonna place the order for this speaker system.. hopefully it lives up to the expectations



does your x-fi support real time encoding?


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> does your x-fi support real time encoding?



DD Live encoding or something ?? I think not.. but a member on another forum says there are no problems with 5.1 using analog with the extreme music.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> DD Live encoding or something ?? I think not.. but a member on another forum says there are no problems with 5.1 using analog with the extreme music.



DD live, dolby home theater, and whatever they call the DTS one.

Without those, stick with analogue.


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> DD live, dolby home theater, and whatever they call the DTS one.
> 
> Without those, stick with analogue.



Ok, ill be going with analog for now.

Maybe later down the the road ill get a auzen prelude


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 18, 2009)

My retailer just delivered it now and my jaw just dropped from the AMAZING MIND BLOWING sound quality... WHY did i purchase this just now !?!?!?!?!

Altho im a bit pissed since one of the speaker cover already has a faded logitech logo.. the set i got is 100% brand new and sealed my retailer didnt even bother placing his warranty stickers on it.

my PID is R938 if that means anything.


EDIT:
BTW, How do i remove the boost+11 ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 19, 2009)

On the control pod, hold down Mute, and turn the volume knob down until it goes away.

Added  and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 19, 2009)

I just spin the knob really fast


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 20, 2009)

So far Im loving the speakers, Would it be worth it if I upgrade to an Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1 ?


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there a way to remove the speaker stands on the satelite speakers so that i can get a custom stand for the rear ones?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> Is there a way to remove the speaker stands on the satelite speakers so that i can get a custom stand for the rear ones?



it can be unscrewed and removed, although i have no idea how succesful replacement stands would be.


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it can be unscrewed and removed, although i have no idea how succesful replacement stands would be.



Well i cant just let the rear speaker stand on the floor, so yes they will be very effective as looking for rear stands that are compatible with the default speaker stand base is close to impossible in my place.


----------



## EarlZ (Dec 31, 2009)

Im also planning to get a headset to pair with my Z-5500 , how much can the control pod handle ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

would it be wise to swap the front 2 speakers for a set of bookshelf speakers????


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> would it be wise to swap the front 2 speakers for a set of bookshelf speakers????



its been covered a few times, short version: the amp filters most of the bass/low-ranges to the sub, so improvement is minimal.

If you already got em: try it, but dont waste money on new bookshelfs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 1, 2010)

nah - their an old set of sony speakers I was given by my auntie. I got bassreflex/bass redirection on a 80hz anyway. but if it dont make much differnce then i wont bother


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2010)

Slight update. I tried the "Boost 22" thing again and it *did* work this time. It does not work on optical (which is probably why it didn't work the first time), but I can confirm that it does work for me on analog (Firmware v2.0.4).

Also, I've recently had a problem where my sound over optical will distort quite badly. I've recorded the output from the headphone jack (headphone splitter, one to headphones, the other to the line-in on my computer) and submitted a trouble ticket to Logitech.

For anyone who's interested, you can hear the distortion here. The first bit is a recording of the headphone output on my control unit when everything is fine. The second bit is a recording from the same source when the problem occurs. Go easy on the file. It's being hosted from my residential connection.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2010)

xvi said:


> Slight update. I tried the "Boost 22" thing again and it *did* work this time. It does not work on optical (which is probably why it didn't work the first time), but I can confirm that it does work for me on analog (Firmware v2.0.4).
> 
> Also, I've recently had a problem where my sound over optical will distort quite badly. I've recorded the output from the headphone jack (headphone splitter, one to headphones, the other to the line-in on my computer) and submitted a trouble ticket to Logitech.
> 
> For anyone who's interested, you can hear the distortion here. The first bit is a recording of the headphone output on my control unit when everything is fine. The second bit is a recording from the same source when the problem occurs. Go easy on the file. It's being hosted from my residential connection.



boost 22 only works on analogue. that was covered at the start of the thread.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 10, 2010)

Im using analog connection and im hearing a very very faint hissing noise.. is this normal ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Im using analog connection and im hearing a very very faint hissing noise.. is this normal ?



is the noise present at low volumes, or only at high?


You should always have your PC volume at 50% or lower (50% is unamplified), it shouldnt hiss then (unless your speakers are set way too high lol)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jan 10, 2010)

If you're using onboard audio, then that is possibly the culprit. With everything crammed together so closely it creates a lot of noise. You may also have a nearby device that puts off a lot of EMI.

Those two were always the problem in my experience.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> is the noise present at low volumes, or only at high?
> 
> 
> You should always have your PC volume at 50% or lower (50% is unamplified), it shouldnt hiss then (unless your speakers are set way too high lol)



PC volume is always at 25% , Its very faint even if the Z-5500 is at about 50-60% its like i need to stick my ears next to the speakers to hear them or it has to be on a very silent time of the day ( like dawn )



TheGuruStud said:


> If you're using onboard audio, then that is possibly the culprit. With everything crammed together so closely it creates a lot of noise. You may also have a nearby device that puts off a lot of EMI.
> 
> Those two were always the problem in my experience.



Hissing or the static noise is still there even if it is unplugged from the sound card.. Ill try to take the system on another room with minimal electronic devices and check if i still get the hissing/static sound.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2010)

my speakers hissed all the time when they blew. Analogue worked (with hissing, and one channel was dead - worked when testing via remote, but NOT when testing via windows/MP3 player etc) - also, both digital ports stopped working.


My unit (and everyone i've ever tested) gives off a faint hum even when in standby, but i wouldnt describe that as a hiss. I turn mine off at the wall so i cant hear it at night.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Whenever my Celly is on my desk, every now & again, I'll get a hum that comes from the center speaker.. Other then that, I don't get any interferance that makes it do so..


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my speakers hissed all the time when they blew. Analogue worked (with hissing, and one channel was dead - worked when testing via remote, but NOT when testing via windows/MP3 player etc) - also, both digital ports stopped working.
> 
> 
> My unit (and everyone i've ever tested) gives off a faint hum even when in standby, but i wouldnt describe that as a hiss. I turn mine off at the wall so i cant hear it at night.



Ok maybe not a hiss but a very faint and static noise.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Ok maybe not a hiss but a very faint and static noise.



check if you can hear it from the subwoofer as well, if you stick your ear on it. It may well just be the background noise they make (they all do it)


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> check if you can hear it from the subwoofer as well, if you stick your ear on it. It may well just be the background noise they make (they all do it)



Placed the Z-5500 under full volume and there is zero audible sound from the sub-woofer, so i guess everything is in good order


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Placed the Z-5500 under full volume and there is zero audible sound from the sub-woofer, so i guess everything is in good order



yeah, sounds like you're getting the normal, annoying background hum.

I've got good hearing, so i can hear the things 2 rooms away - most other people tell me i'm making it up/hallucinating


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 15, 2010)

not sure if anyone else gets this same bug with their Z5500 speakers.... 
Basically its a sound every couple of seconds that starts off as a high pitched sound and goes through to a low pitched sound (lasts around 3-5seconds) (like a slide of frequencies from high to low for a couple of seconds then quiet for about 10-15 seconds and repeat).... its very quiet but very annoying... this happens when the system is on and nothing is playing. Im guessing its doing the same with music playing but its too soft to hear.... the unit appears to work fine otherwise

Im guessing its the sub doing this as the sound is too low to be from the sattelites


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> not sure if anyone else gets this same bug with their Z5500 speakers....
> Basically its a sound every couple of seconds that starts off as a high pitched sound and goes through to a low pitched sound (lasts around 3-5seconds) (like a slide of frequencies from high to low for a couple of seconds then quiet for about 10-15 seconds and repeat).... its very quiet but very annoying... this happens when the system is on and nothing is playing. Im guessing its doing the same with music playing but its too soft to hear.... the unit appears to work fine otherwise
> 
> Im guessing its the sub doing this as the sound is too low to be from the sattelites



not here.

My 100% total and utter guess, is that it may be related to electrical interference - you know, bad power, or a fridge or something causing feedback.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 15, 2010)

I just ordered the Z-2300's because I can't properly setup a 5.1 config. Let's hope I like'em. 

Edit: I thought about canceling since I AM tight on money but these should last me a while right?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 18, 2010)

What is the oldest Z5500 here?


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> check if you can hear it from the subwoofer as well, if you stick your ear on it. It may well just be the background noise they make (they all do it)



There are times that the background noise they make is more audible, as of today its really audible when im not playing anything on the set..and this is with the sound card volume at 25% and speaker volume at about 40-45%

its like a ssssssssssssssssssssss thats very faint


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> There are times that the background noise they make is more audible, as of today its really audible when im not playing anything on the set..and this is with the sound card volume at 25% and speaker volume at about 40-45%
> 
> its like a ssssssssssssssssssssss thats very faint



sounds like the background hiss mine has. Most people cant hear it, since they live in noisy environments.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this expected on ALL forms of high power audio system, even on those audiophile systems that costs millions of bucks ?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 29, 2010)

add me in  dad got some

Freaksavior (Aaron)
Devices: Asus Xonar D2X
Speaker Info: Not sure...
Favorite Media: Movies


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Is this expected on ALL forms of high power audio system, even on those audiophile systems that costs millions of bucks ?



if it uses power, its going to leak as heat or noise. Just do what i do, and turn them off at the wall when not in use.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if it uses power, its going to leak as heat or noise. Just do what i do, and turn them off at the wall when not in use.



Thats too much of a hassle, turning them off with the power button kills the noise.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Thats too much of a hassle, turning them off with the power button kills the noise.



really? mine make noise even when off. its quieter, but maybe my hearings better than yours.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> really? mine make noise even when off. its quieter, but maybe my hearings better than yours.



you mean you hear the exact same amount of noise even if the unit is just powered off with the switch ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> you mean you hear the exact same amount of noise even if the unit is just powered off with the switch ?



if i power it off at the control pod/with the remote, i hear noise still.
Flicking it off at the wall/back of the sub stops it.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 30, 2010)

wow, that is one sensitive ears!


----------



## makthedon (Jan 30, 2010)

Got my z-5500 about one month ago and I'm really happy with their performance. I mostly use them to watch movies so they're connected with xonar dx through optical cable. Here's how I set it up in my room.
Ps. media center case soon to come instead of the one that's on the pic



 



Btw. Has anyone ever found any 96/24 material to play on z-5500? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> wow, that is one sensitive ears!



i can hear laptop power bricks humming. it seems cool, but it results in me not sleeping much


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 30, 2010)

I dunno if it has been discussed here but between Digital and Analog connection, w/c produces sound better and why ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I dunno if it has been discussed here but between Digital and Analog connection, w/c produces sound better and why ?



too varied for a simple response.

Digital sounds cleaner, but has more requirements (such as a card with dolby/DTS encoding)


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> too varied for a simple response.
> 
> Digital sounds cleaner, but has more requirements (such as a card with dolby/DTS encoding)



Even if the movie or game supports 5.1 you still need DDlive for it to come out with 5.1 ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Even if the movie or game supports 5.1 you still need DDlive for it to come out with 5.1 ?



Movies are an exception, so long as they have DD/DTS encoding, and you use AC3 passthrough in your media player.

Games dont use digital sound, so they need DD live.


----------



## EarlZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Movies are an exception, so long as they have DD/DTS encoding, and you use AC3 passthrough in your media player.
> 
> Games dont use digital sound, so they need DD live.



On consoles I guess their hardware as digital encoding ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> On consoles I guess their hardware as digital encoding ?



Some of them, yes. Sometimes their games are pre-encoded as well.


----------



## ManImCool (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, I am a newcomer to this forum but a long time Z-5500 owner. Basically, I own an older model (it's sitting in the garage right now under a bunch of stuff so I can't get the exact PID #) but I'm almost positive it's in the R5XX range. About a year ago, one of my roommates was using my system (when I was out of town without my permission, go figure) and blew the subwoofer. I didn't even know that was possible, since I play music on the thing max volume all the time and it handles it perfectly. But basically the sub is blown, making all music sound like crap and rendering the system more or less useless. You can set the sub/bass with the dial all the way down to zero, so that you no longer have rattling, but that also sounds terrible (Z-5500s with no bass? All treble? What a waste!)

So now I'm trying to figure out my options as far as trying to get Logitech to replace my subwoofer unit. I will double check, but again I'm almost positive the PID sticker on the control pod is in the R5XX range. Does anyone know under what EXACT circumstances Logitech will replace the blown sub for me? I know they ask for your M/N number, which I *think* doesn't really matter, it's S-0115A (or B or C etc). The important number that I think matters (again, I am asking for clarification of all these PID numbers) is the PID on the back of the control pod. I think this #1 has something to do with the manufacture date, and #2 indicates a compatibility with the pod and the sub amp. I read somewhere that certain newer pods won't work with an older sub? Well in my case, I dont need another pod, I need a new sub to replace the blown one! 

So basically here is what has been going through my mind, and I'm asking you z-5500 veterans to tell me if this will work or if it will backfire with bad consequences. I'm going to call Logitech and tell them my PID# is something like R760 (when again, it's much older and in the R5XXs) so that they will automatically assume my sub is still under warranty and not ask any other questions. I'm hoping, that with me telling them the PID is newer than it really is, is that they'll just ship me a new sub unit. Worst case scenario, they ask me to send in the old blown subwoofer, and all is well. Now, will this fantasy I have dreamed up, work?

First of all, will it be that simple with Logitech (me saying "broken blown sub, I want a new sub" and them sending me a new one for free) or will I run into problems with purchase date, when I bought it, if it's still under warranty, PID#, just straight up not part of their policy to send a new sub, etc?

And second of all, if they do send me a new sub/amp, will I have any compatibility issues with my "older" dock, that is actually a R5XX and NOT a R7XX like I plan on telling them?

Any insight into any of my quest to get my Z5500 sub replaced would be immensly appreciated. Having a complete Z5500 system with a blown sub is like having a new Ferrari with a Prius engine. Help!!!

The reason I'm actually going to all this great length to get my sub replaced is partly my fault; when the sub first blew and broke, I called Logitech and complained, they said they would send me a new sub if I sent them the old one (just the sub unit); they gave me an RMA # and everything. I just never got past that point. This was years ago. I have long since forgotten the RMA#, and even if I had it written down, I doubt they would take the sub back after years later from the initial complaint. (Or, would they? If I called Logitech, told them all my original information, said they gave me an RMA several, several, years ago, could they look up that case and actually be cool with it, using the old case and old RMA and still send me a new sub? What do you guys think? Am I crazy?)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2010)

Give them a call and say that life happened and you didn't get a chance to RMA it before, and if they will still honor it.

Oh, and welcome to TPU!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2010)

depends where you live, logitech australia for example, dont do warranty. at all. not kidding - its where you bought it from, or no RMA at all.


----------



## ManImCool (Feb 2, 2010)

Well i'm in living in california, bought it in california. American Logitech. Again, I went through this process with them years ago and they told me they'd replace the sub, just had to send in the blown one, with the RMA # they assigned me. I just never got around to doing it. So I know they WERE going to, just trying to figure out my options years later.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 2, 2010)

I've had these for a while....great for pretty much anything.  


My Z5500 center speaker:


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 3, 2010)

How about the other users are you guys also hearing the static sound on the speakers when nothing is playing ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2010)

I was so close to picking a set up but now that I'm _finally_ moving house I had to turn them down.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I was so close to picking a set up but now that I'm _finally_ moving house I had to turn them down.



Once your settled into your new place I hope you can still grab it!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2010)

So do I!

The living room and bedroom are perfectly square - so pretty much ideal for this kit. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ManImCool (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone? Can anyone provide help with the PID numbers??


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ManImCool said:


> Anyone? Can anyone provide help with the PID numbers??



From what I can recall, Pods with PID 5XX can connect to subs with 5XX or lower while pods with PID6XX to 9XX can connect to subs with 6XX to 9XX


----------



## kushagra2008 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Warm greetings from India, Kush here. This is my very first post on this forum. I need help from other members as I'm facing some issues with my current Audio setup.

My setup : Logitech Z-5500 & Xonar Essence STX hooked up via Optical (toslink) cable.

Pic : http://i49.tinypic.com/33y7349.jpg

To give you a better view (If my settings are in correct order?)

Problem is, I'm getting sound from only 2 (FL & FR) of the 5 satellites when I play Lossless Songs (which are 2 ch) with Dolby Digital Live on. I bought many Original Audio discs but to my disappointment I'm getting 2ch Audio (i.e., Only Front left and Front right speakers are working when DDL is in play). I know those songs are 2ch itself but is there any way to get (Digital Sound from) all 5 of 'em with Dolby Digital Live on (while playing 2ch Songs)? Is there any way to split those ch Digital Audio to 5.1 Digital Audio?

Right now, to get all 5 of 'em working I have to switch SPDIF Out to PCM in Xonar Audio Centre and Effect to DDPL II Music in control pod. Therefore, sacrificing DD Audio. I'm not able to get True 5.1 Digital Audio or 5.1 Digital Audio from 'em. All I'm getting is 2.1 Audio when DDL mode is selected.

In short, I want 5.1 DD Audio from them.

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say because I'm no good at Audio section and its very hard for me to understand basic vocab of Audiophiles, Please help me out I'm still not satisfied with the overall result of my investment.

Cheers.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

you will only get two channel audio from a 2 channel source.

DD live does not upmix.

Z55's do not allow stereo x2 or dolby music/movie modes with a 5.1 digital source.


If you want upmixed music, Turn DD live encoding off, and turn the 'effect' settings on the z5500 control pod on.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 6, 2010)

Use winamp or any other good player and it should output (upmix) it correctly. Mine plays in 5.1 with DTS and DD Live, I just tested it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Use winamp or any other good player and it should output (upmix) it correctly. Mine plays in 5.1 with DTS and DD Live, I just tested it.



winamp doesnt do it.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> winamp doesnt do it.



How am I getting 5.1


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> How am I getting 5.1



feature of your sound card software, most likely.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> feature of your sound card software, most likely.



Which would be the same as his, pretty much, and I don't have any extra options enabled.

So his should be working, don't ya think?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

the only ways to get it upmixed, is one of two options that i know of.

1. Speakers have the options enabled (stereo x2, Dolby music, etc)

2. Something in windows software. CMSS 3D for creative users, setting input to 2.0 and output to 5.1 on CMedia cards, that kinda thing.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmmmm, my new drivers/software is different. You're right. Everything is upmixed automatically, now. It wasn't this way before b/c my 2.0 TV shows were only stereo, but the music was still upmixed.
Now, I'm really confused.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

you can see with mine, input and output is different.

If i set input to stereo and output to 5.1, then i get everything in fake 5.1 (upmixed) - however, i do not get positional audio in movies and games (true 5.1)


if i was you, i'd be checking in the software and in windows settings, to make sure everything is set to 5.1 (and/or DD, if it works that way)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 6, 2010)

His is set identical to mine and I have true 5.1 with 5.1 input.

kushagra: I'm gonna blame w/e drivers you have installed. Here's their list of drivers. ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Xonar_Essence_STX/
 Are you using the ones off the CD (aka outdated)?


----------



## kushagra2008 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for your valuable replies, My speaker isn't even producing 'fake' 5.1. I just want it to split those 2 ch Audio to 5ch audio. Even though it won't be true 5.1


TheGuruStud said:


> His is set identical to mine and I have true 5.1 with 5.1 input.
> 
> kushagra: I'm gonna blame w/e drivers you have installed. Here's their list of drivers. ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Xonar_Essence_STX/
> Are you using the ones off the CD (aka outdated)?



Hi TheGuruStud,

I have updated my drivers accordingly, problem still persists.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

kushagra2008 said:


> Thanks for your valuable replies, My speaker isn't even producing 'fake' 5.1. I just want it to split those 2 ch Audio to 5ch audio. Even though it won't be true 5.1
> 
> 
> Hi TheGuruStud,
> ...



the only way i know of to do it, is disable dolby encoding and turn on the stereo x2 or dolby music features on the z5500's

These features are disabled when dolby encoding is on, because the speakers beleive they're getting a 5.1 source when its DD or DTS


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 6, 2010)

The CMSS-3D on the X-Fi makes life easier for 2.0 to 5.1 upmixing  and the nice thing is that it automatically turns the feature off if the soundcard detects the source as 5.1


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 6, 2010)

Before I upgraded to the Z-5500 ( Prev had an Altec 621 ) i rarely found the need to increase the volume when gaming but with the Z-5500 I have to raise the volume significantly ( to around 75% of the Z-5500 volume ) in order for my games to be audible and I have to revert it back down to around 20% when Im back to desktop, Im not sure whats causing this issue.. must be the 5.1 settings under windows ? I always run at 6Ch direct.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 6, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Before I upgraded to the Z-5500 ( Prev had an Altec 621 ) i rarely found the need to increase the volume when gaming but with the Z-5500 I have to raise the volume significantly ( to around 75% of the Z-5500 volume ) in order for my games to be audible and I have to revert it back down to around 20% when Im back to desktop, Im not sure whats causing this issue.. must be the 5.1 settings under windows ? I always run at 6Ch direct.



wow i have mine set at around 3 bars only... like 25% or so and my girlfriend always moans that its too loud... sounds like your windows volume settings or soundcard are to blame here


----------



## kushagra2008 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you will only get two channel audio from a 2 channel source.
> 
> DD live does not upmix.
> 
> ...



Thanks, That helped 

Thanks to other members as well for their valuable inputs.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Before I upgraded to the Z-5500 ( Prev had an Altec 621 ) i rarely found the need to increase the volume when gaming but with the Z-5500 I have to raise the volume significantly ( to around 75% of the Z-5500 volume ) in order for my games to be audible and I have to revert it back down to around 20% when Im back to desktop, Im not sure whats causing this issue.. must be the 5.1 settings under windows ? I always run at 6Ch direct.



you're in windows 7... just turn down the volume on apps that arent your games.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 7, 2010)

I have all the applications set to the very same volume level for now im putting winamp at 30% volume and WMP at about 50% so that I dont need to change volumes when gaming.


----------



## Canzara (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys. I signed up for this board simply to join this group.
I got my Z5500's 2 days ago. I actually got mine free if you can believe that!
I had the logitech G51 and the left speaker started screwing up, called logitech and they informed me the only way they could honor my warranty was to give me a free upgrade to the Z5500...you can imagine my utter delight at this. I always wanted these, but being a single parent I could never justify the cost..(these are around 500$ locally) My limit for computer speakers was 200$ and always has been...so I'm really glad logitech has such awesome support as I would never have had the priveledge of owning these otherwise!
I've sent a PM to our host am waiting for him to ad me.


----------



## kushagra2008 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Everybody 

Problem finally solved, All 5 satellites are working on 2 ch songs with DDL on 

Thanks everyone for their support


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 12, 2010)

@Mussels

Is there a mod that we can do to prevent the static noise from the unit ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> @Mussels
> 
> Is there a mod that we can do to prevent the static noise from the unit ?



i have a remote control unit that powers it off at the wall. That'ss the only solution i know of - if i aint listening to it, its off.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

I might be moving to a digital connection soon, would i need a highend sound card or anything with digital out + DDlive will do  and sound quality wont matter ?

Im also looking at a new system and a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or UD7 w/c has an ALC889HD and im wondering if this has DDlive or should i spend top dollar for one of those auzen cards?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys have noise


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> You guys have noise



A static or pink noise when nothing is playing on the system ?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 14, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> A static or pink noise when nothing is playing on the system ?



I guess. W/e noise is causing people to turn off the system. Even on analog I can max the volume and not hear a thing.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes I am getting that static noise, as mussles says its normal for this unit.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 14, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Yes I am getting that static noise, as mussles says its normal for this unit.



Oh, I wasn't aware of that haha


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally im not convinced its "normal" I think some form of interference is causing this as some of my friends with a Z-5500 dont have this static issue even at boost+11


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Personally im not convinced its "normal" I think some form of interference is causing this as some of my friends with a Z-5500 dont have this static issue even at boost+11



its probably related to hearing. it drives me nuts, yet half my friends cant hear it




EarlZ said:


> I might be moving to a digital connection soon, would i need a highend sound card or anything with digital out + DDlive will do  and sound quality wont matter ?
> 
> Im also looking at a new system and a Gigabyte X58A-UD5 or UD7 w/c has an ALC889HD and im wondering if this has DDlive or should i spend top dollar for one of those auzen cards?



gaming, or music/movies?


----------



## zAAm (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can hear it Mussels you haven't truly used the system properly like everyone else... If you had you'd have been a little deaf by now.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its probably related to hearing. it drives me nuts, yet half my friends cant hear it



He has been to my place and confirmed that his system does not have any static noise like what he hears on mine.



Mussels said:


> gaming, or music/movies?



Gaming mostly but I also listen to music and watch movies quite often



zAAm said:


> If you can hear it Mussels you haven't truly used the system properly like everyone else... If you had you'd have been a little deaf by now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

if you want to use digital for gaming, then yes you need encoding or you're capped at stereo. 

I've personally confirmed the hissing on 3 units, only goes away when off at the wall. Perhaps we're experiencing differences, due to different wall voltages? here in Au we use 240V, maybe its related.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you want to use digital for gaming, then yes you need encoding or you're capped at stereo.
> 
> I've personally confirmed the hissing on 3 units, only goes away when off at the wall. Perhaps we're experiencing differences, due to different wall voltages? here in Au we use 240V, maybe its related.



We are using 220v here in the Philippines, my unit is 220v native, If i got for another X-Fi with DD-Live encoding can I still use the CMSS-3D or Crystalizer ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

CMSS-3D will work with DD live encoding, as will the crystaliser. Only the features of the Z55's control pods disable, since it thinks a dolby stream is already 5.1


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> CMSS-3D will work with DD live encoding, as will the crystaliser. Only the features of the Z55's control pods disable, since it thinks a dolby stream is already 5.1



Ok, so ANY soundcard will so right as long as it has encoding via digital.. sound quality should not differ since the pod is responsible for decoding it right ?


As for the Windows 7 setup





Should I select the speakers as Full range or limited, whats the real difference on these settings ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

full range means that it sends all the bass to those speakers. Limited means it diverts it to the sub.

Since Z55's have a big arse sub, might as well send it all there - i do, and it sounds awesooooome.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> full range means that it sends all the bass to those speakers. Limited means it diverts it to the sub.
> 
> Since Z55's have a big arse sub, might as well send it all there - i do, and it sounds awesooooome.



Thanks. Now about getting a new sound card with DD-Live encoding , all cards would produce the same quality of sound right since it is upto the pod to decode everything ?

Also how are you guys positioning your rear speakers for optimal sound quality, Im looking at a basic guide from THX's website.





A 5.1 surround system has five discrete audio channels: Left, Right, Center, Left Surround, Right Surround and the Subwoofer.

    * Front Left & Right Speakers (L & R): Place the Front Left and Right speakers at ear height, producing a 45° angle as viewed from the main seating position. This delivers a wide sound stage and precise localization of individual sounds.
    * Center Channel Speaker (C): Place the Center channel speaker either above or below the TV. Then, aim the speaker either up or down to point directly at the listener. If you have a perforated projection screen, center this speaker both horizontally and vertically behind the screen.
    * Surround Left & Right Speakers (SL & SR): Place the SL & SR speakers between 90° to 110° to each side and 2 feet or higher above the listener.
    * Subwoofer (Sub): If you have two Subs, put them in the middle of opposing walls. If you have one, place it in the middle of the front wall.







    * Monitor Viewing Distance: There should be a 28 inch viewing distance from your desktop display to your seating position.
    * Front Speakers: If you have a 5.1 desktop system, the Front Left and Right speakers should be placed to the side of your display, with the Center Channel Speaker either above or below the display —aimed at the listening position.
    * Surround Speaker Set Up: If you have a 5.1 desktop system, the Surround speakers should be positioned 56 inches from your seating position.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

my speakers are in a bedroom, hardly got room to set it up perfectly.

speakers are mounted at ceiling height in the four corners, center in the center, and sub below the center (below the desk the PC is on)


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 16, 2010)

I have my sub a tad bit left from the center since placing it at the center hits my foot, Im assuming no sound quality difference there.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I have my sub a tad bit left from the center since placing it at the center hits my foot, Im assuming no sound quality difference there.



i have a better quality footrest - gives me a foot massage


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Been playing a lot of HD movies and I noticed that during scenes with explosions or gun fire or anything apart from dialogues the center speaker is not powerful enough to provide audible dialogue volume unless you really jack up the volume on the centers.
The explosions on the other hand are MASSIVE!! w/c also drowns any dialogues, I this is how HD movies or the "home theater" experience works ? I have to enable SVM on my X-Fi to enjoy the movie.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Been playing a lot of HD movies and I noticed that during scenes with explosions or gun fire or anything apart from dialogues the center speaker is not powerful enough to provide audible dialogue volume unless you really jack up the volume on the centers.
> The explosions on the other hand are MASSIVE!! w/c also drowns any dialogues, I this is how HD movies or the "home theater" experience works ? I have to enable SVM on my X-Fi to enjoy the movie.



sounds like you got something wired up wrong. if your center isnt connected, you get some bleeding at hear bits of it on the front speakers


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like you got something wired up wrong. if your center isnt connected, you get some bleeding at hear bits of it on the front speakers



I have all the channels connected and wire up correctly, let me explain it in another way. the special effects audio on HD movies really drowns the dialogue simply put HD movies really have a low volume for dialogue in ratio to special effects. For me to counter this i need to boost the center speaker a lot OR use the SVM on the X-Fi or normalization on the media player.

In gaming my center speaker does most of the work, so theres no issue on the wiring.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmm... fair enough.

its hard to compare without having the same movie anyway.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

The last one I watched is Iron Man


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> The last one I watched is Iron Man



same movie, same software, same settings, same volume in windows, same volume on speakers, same speaker layout, same room acoustics...

my center is mounted on the ceiling, while my fronts are  at chest height. it'd make my center clearer/easier to hear than yours, i bet.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> same movie, same software, same settings, same volume in windows, same volume on speakers, same speaker layout, same room acoustics...
> 
> my center is mounted on the ceiling, while my fronts are  at chest height. it'd make my center clearer/easier to hear than yours, i bet.



My center is on the same level with my fronts, at around chest height also.

Same movie = check
Same software = not sure if it has to be the same but Im using Klite Megepack 5.7 Default audio settings, max software volume
Same volume in Windows = Highly unlikely that it is required since the volume scales on all channels, if i increase the windows volume it does greatly increase the dialogue volume at the expense of massive SFX volumes
Same speaker layout and room acoustics = not really required.

The issue here is that the SFX volume is extremely louder than dialogue volumes, using volume normalization or SVM on the X-Fi levels the SFX with the dialogue, meaning moderately loud SFX and dialogue, I think this is how HD movies are supposed to be or DTS/DD tracks.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

ah, i wouldnt touch k-lite with a 6 foot pole and 3 condoms on the end.

I use CCCP with AC3filter - it has a lot of options







EG, if you set stereo and its 5.1, you get downmixed. if its 2.0 and you set 5.1, you get upmixed.

if you set as-is, it does what it can.. so 5.1 with stereo speakers is gunna have missind sounds.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont really see the main difference between Klite and CCCP aside from the UI, they both use the same codecs.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I dont really see the main difference between Klite and CCCP aside from the UI, they both use the same codecs.



an artist can use paint and make a pretty picture. a 5 year old can use the same ingredients and end up with a sludge that looks like runny poop.



K-lite has a reputation for utterly screwing lots of things up, codec conflicts, screwing up other players, etc.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Tried CCCP now, everything sounds the same.. I guess my preference really just goes to normalized audio i think.

Where can I grab the AC3 filter?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

google it, its the only hit for ac3filter


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 20, 2010)

K-lite with WMP Classic has been flawless for me for years :shrugs:

I mostly use VLC Player, though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

VLC + digital audio = massive faaaaaail.

K-lite can work great - its just that whenever i have to fix machines with codec issues, its always one of two things: Nero, or k-lite thats screwed it up. (K-lite used to be #1, neros fighting back hard these days)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> VLC + digital audio = massive faaaaaail.
> 
> K-lite can work great - its just that whenever i have to fix machines with codec issues, its always one of two things: Nero, or k-lite thats screwed it up. (K-lite used to be #1, neros fighting back hard these days)



LOL. I just think your hardware hates you. VLC handles 5.1 better than any codec ever has for me.
I don't if it makes a difference to what you're talking about, but everything I watch in HD is DTS, now. Only a couple shows I watch use AC3 in their rips anymore and those aren't even 5.1.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

VLC doesnt do SPDIF passthrough. never has, and the officially stated they cbf fixing it. That is not the same thing as converting it to analogue


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> VLC doesnt do SPDIF passthrough. never has, and the officially stated they cbf fixing it. That is not the same thing as converting it to analogue



Never used SPDIF and probably never will :shrugs some more: haha


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Never used SPDIF and probably never will :shrugs some more: haha



you got z55's! dont waste them on analogue-meh-ness!


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

I got the AC3 filter going and it seems to handle the 5.1 a bit better, the voice volume is a bit louder with the filter installed... I guess there are parts on the movie that has a really low dialogue volume.

What internal filters ( Source and Transform Filters ) do I need to tick, CCCP  has like 10x more options than the Klite, I would like to get all of my hardware acceleration back.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you got z55's! dont waste them on analogue-meh-ness!



Maybe I'm confused here (I am blonde ). I've always used analogue *edit: wtf is with my spelling today?* before on my old sound chips. I bought the Xonar D2 and initially used optical, but switched to coaxial b/c I needed to split the signal. Both connections have worked perfectly in every way. 

Idk, I don't keep up on anything audio related. I just know that my set up has never let me down.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Maybe I'm confused here (I am blonde ). I've always used analogue *edit: wtf is with my spelling today?* before on my old sound chips. I bought the Xonar D2 and initially used optical, but switched to coaxial b/c I needed to split the signal. Both connections have worked perfectly in every way.
> 
> Idk, I don't keep up on anything audio related. I just know that my set up has never let me down.



optical/coax only do 2.0 channel audio. if you use SPDIF, you can pass the source audio (5.1 dolby digital from a DVD for example) straight to the speakers - bypassing PC and software completely.

If you arent using SPDIF, you're just getting stereo.


Earlz: those are internal filters. leave them alone. You want to add AC3filter to external filters, and set it to prefer






This images shows coreAVC instead of AC3 filter, but you get the idea


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok added AC3 there, so for the hardware video acceleration I dont need to change anything ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

if you add coreavc like that, yeah... if you mean DXVA, good luck..


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you add coreavc like that, yeah... if you mean DXVA, good luck..



IIRC DXVA what Klite is using, never had issues with that since I started Klite years ago. ill Try CoreAVC for a change.

EDIT:

Oh wait, you have to pay for the CoreAVC ?? , nvm found a free one at free-codecs


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

DXVA is broken and doesnt work on tons of files.. you're swapping back to CPU mode without knowing.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> DXVA is broken and doesnt work on tons of files.. you're swapping back to CPU mode without knowing.



On klite? Well, another pro for VLC to me


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> On klite? Well, another pro for VLC to me



no, on video cards. DXVA has some severe technical limitations on what files it can and cant play. Reference frames are capped at 4 on 1080p files, things like that.

Then again, some people think DXVA works on xvid files... 

I find this whole topic tends to be very poorly understood. Just because theres a tickbox, doesnt mean its working.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, on video cards. DXVA has some severe technical limitations on what files it can and cant play. Reference frames are capped at 4 on 1080p files, things like that.
> 
> Then again, some people think DXVA works on xvid files...
> 
> I find this whole topic tends to be very poorly understood. Just because theres a tickbox, doesnt mean its working.



Oh. I may be a tard, but I do know that it doesn't work on xvid haha.
I use 1080P blu-ray rips, they're done correctly and support DXVA, so it always works for me. I'd say the bigger problem is the content people are trying to play. Quality rips are probably more important than the codecs, IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

yes, if you have rips made correctly, it'll work fine.

I just find most of the rips i get, dont work correctly... but they're the best looking files of the bunch. (they broke hardware accel, for better quality)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yes, if you have rips made correctly, it'll work fine.
> 
> I just find most of the rips i get, dont work correctly... but they're the best looking files of the bunch. (they broke hardware accel, for better quality)



Well, when my rips are 15-20 something GB LOL..... I don't think much quality was sacrificed


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Well, when my rips are 15-20 something GB LOL..... I don't think much quality was sacrificed



but if you could have the same quality at 10GB, if they encoded it differently?

Thus the encoders dilemma.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but if you could have the same quality at 10GB, if they encoded it differently?
> 
> Thus the encoders dilemma.



They're all pretty much identical from what I can tell. Just high bitrate 2 pass x264 with DTS. I don't care what size it is. That's no issue. Making a Pfsense box tonight for some double cable modem action


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> DXVA is broken and doesnt work on tons of files.. you're swapping back to CPU mode without knowing.



So far its been working fantastic on me, for the HD vids I play I dont get CPU usage more than 5% it usually hovers around 1-2%

Right now I have CoreAVC for the decoder and AC3filter, both configured and set as prefer on the external filters.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> So far its been working fantastic on me, for the HD vids I play I dont get CPU usage more than 5% it usually hovers around 1-2%
> 
> Right now I have CoreAVC for the decoder and AC3filter, both configured and set as prefer on the external filters.



coreAVC doesnt use DXVA.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> coreAVC doesnt use DXVA.



Who said they did?

Anyway , Can DTS audio be decoded and sent over analog ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Who said they did?
> 
> Anyway , Can DTS audio be decoded and sent over analog ?





... you did. we're discussing DXVA and you said its working fantastic, then you said you use coreAVC. I'll assume you're just posting without meaning to reference the previous discussion then.

DD and DTS can be turned into analogue, yes. but it cant be SENT over it... its a pure digital system, the moment it stops being digital, it stops being DD/DTS


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ... you did. we're discussing DXVA and you said its working fantastic, then you said you use coreAVC. I'll assume you're just posting without meaning to reference the previous discussion then.



Just let me clarify, DXVA has been working for me properly since the day I tried it if its disabled Im getting 15% or more CPU usage when viewing HD movies, today I tried CoreAVC and its also working on my end no high CPU usage. Would that translate to saying CoreAVC uses DXVA ?




> DD and DTS can be turned into analogue, yes. but it cant be SENT over it... its a pure digital system, the moment it stops being digital, it stops being DD/DTS



So it can be converted to analog but it cant be sent over the speakers, So those movies that have DTS audio in them also have a regular 5.1 audio track as well ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

no, you're converting it from DTS to analogue 5.1

since you're compressing and converting it, you're losing quality.


----------



## makthedon (Feb 21, 2010)

I used to use dxva with mpc hc and ac3 without any other codecs. Now I use mpc hc with madVR renderer and ac3(of course Spdif passthrough) and the quality is great.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

makthedon said:


> I used to use dxva with mpc hc and ac3 without any other codecs. Now I use mpc hc with madVR renderer and ac3(of course Spdif passthrough) and the quality is great.



never heard of madVR. looking into it now.

edit: looked up madVR, doesnt seem to do anything. i get the same CPU usage as coreAVC, and no hardware accel or anything.


----------



## makthedon (Feb 22, 2010)

madVR is GPU accelerated (not dxva though, at least for now) but it's about the quality not the performance. My CPU is at 35 to 40% when playing 1080 movies. I don't know what player You're using but try it with mpc hc.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

makthedon said:


> madVR is GPU accelerated (not dxva though, at least for now) but it's about the quality not the performance. My CPU is at 35 to 40% when playing 1080 movies. I don't know what player You're using but try it with mpc hc.



i'm using MPC-HC. its not GPU accelerated at all. you've mistaken the fact it requires DX9 level hardware for GPU acceleration - its not, it just renders it in 3D (like VMR7/VMR9)

if you had GPU acceleration, you'd have 0% CPU usage (perhaps a small amount if there was soft subtitles)


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> never heard of madVR. looking into it now.
> 
> edit: looked up madVR, doesnt seem to do anything. i get the same CPU usage as coreAVC, and no hardware accel or anything.



How much CPU usage are you getting with your coreAVC ?





Mussels said:


> i'm using MPC-HC. its not GPU accelerated at all. you've mistaken the fact it requires DX9 level hardware for GPU acceleration - its not, it just renders it in 3D (like VMR7/VMR9)
> 
> if you had GPU acceleration, you'd have 0% CPU usage (perhaps a small amount if there was soft subtitles)



I think I remember on the guru3d review that its not really a flat 0% there a little CPU usage like what im getting.. about 5% max but hovers around 1-2%


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> How much CPU usage are you getting with your coreAVC ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about 20% - i have ATI so i dont get hardware acceleration through it.

1-5% makes sense since your CPU is still doing audio + softsubs - see my sig with DXVA link for what usage is like with hardware accel. (6% for a 1080P movie with DTS audio being converted to analogue)


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> with DTS audio being converted to analogue)



YOU! You're the reason I was spelled analog all funny earlier!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> YOU! You're the reason I was spelled analog all funny earlier!



analog and analogue have two different meanings.







its just another one of those words americans screwed over - see mythbusters, buster is a "human analog"


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> about 20% - i have ATI so i dont get hardware acceleration through it.
> 
> 1-5% makes sense since your CPU is still doing audio + softsubs - see my sig with DXVA link for what usage is like with hardware accel. (6% for a 1080P movie with DTS audio being converted to analogue)



I see, I guess its the reason why CoreAVC has "prefer CUDA"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I see, I guess its the reason why CoreAVC has "prefer CUDA"



yup. they keep hinting at a DXVA/openCL version, but its been a long time coming.


----------



## makthedon (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm using MPC-HC. its not GPU accelerated at all. you've mistaken the fact it requires DX9 level hardware for GPU acceleration - its not, it just renders it in 3D (like VMR7/VMR9)
> 
> if you had GPU acceleration, you'd have 0% CPU usage (perhaps a small amount if there was soft subtitles)



You're right Mussels, but that doesn't change the fact that it's better in quality than any other renderers.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

makthedon said:


> You're right Mussels, but that doesn't change the fact that it's better in quality than any other renderers.



that is debatable, but certainly quite possible.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Would it matter if my sound card was set to 24/48Khz or should it be at 24/96Khz ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Would it matter if my sound card was set to 24/48Khz or should it be at 24/96Khz ?



analogue, no it doesnt matter. Digital only if your receiver cant handle it.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> analogue, no it doesnt matter. Digital only if your receiver cant handle it.



Yeah analog, whats the max I should set.. 16/48Khz ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Yeah analog, whats the max I should set.. 16/48Khz ?



as high as you want.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as high as you want.



oddly enough setting it at 24/96 crashes AvP(2010) had to bring it down to 24/48


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> oddly enough setting it at 24/96 crashes AvP(2010) had to bring it down to 24/48



well then... 24/48 it is


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 26, 2010)

Should I enable Bass redirection on my X-Fi or it would not matter to much as the Z-5500's pod does all the splitting ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Should I enable Bass redirection on my X-Fi or it would not matter to much as the Z-5500's pod does all the splitting ?



worth a shot, i believe


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got a another unit here for a friend and there is absolutely no static noise to be heard, at boost+11 its still dead silent, at boost+22 theres a very tiny amount of it.. its about 95% lesser than mine at normal levels and his at boost+22.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I just got a another unit here for a friend and there is absolutely no static noise to be heard, at boost+11 its still dead silent, at boost+22 theres a very tiny amount of it.. its about 95% lesser than mine at normal levels and his at boost+22.



maybe some units do it, and some dont. there definitely are variations in the units.

Kind of a bummer tho, i wish mine didnt do it.


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wish i got that unit instead.. probably a new batch with better shielding ?


----------



## makthedon (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys. I was just wondering if it's possible to play DTS HD and True HD on z5500. As we know optical and coax are only capable of 1.5 Mbit but the thing is different with analogs. What if I had a blu-ray player capable of decoding dts hd and true hd with 5.1 analog out, and 3 cables like this 

 to connect it with 6 channel direct on Logitech pod. Would it work? I think so.


----------



## adetjen (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I´m going to upgrade my soundcard, the question is, should I buy the asus xonar hdav 1.3 deluxe, which can output 24/192 over analogue for the 8 channels, or the creative xfi fatality pro, this can only output 24/96 over analogue for the 8 channels.
Does my 5500 plays 24/192 files over analogue?
Thanks


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 11, 2010)

makthedon said:


> Hey guys. I was just wondering if it's possible to play DTS HD and True HD on z5500. As we know optical and coax are only capable of 1.5 Mbit but the thing is different with analogs. What if I had a blu-ray player capable of decoding dts hd and true hd with 5.1 analog out, and 3 cables like this [url]http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3697/mjack2xrcaprolinkexclus.th.jpg[/URL] to connect it with 6 channel direct on Logitech pod. Would it work? I think so.



As long as you have the decoding hardware for the Z-5500 can output it


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 11, 2010)

adetjen said:


> Hi, I´m going to upgrade my soundcard, the question is, should I buy the asus xonar hdav 1.3 deluxe, which can output 24/192 over analogue for the 8 channels, or the creative xfi fatality pro, this can only output 24/96 over analogue for the 8 channels.
> Does my 5500 plays 24/192 files over analogue?
> Thanks



It does 24/96,  you need a different speaker set for 192Khz and the source audio file as well if you want to hear the difference.. most of the digital recordings now are 24/48 or 24/96.


----------



## adetjen (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks for your answer, so, does it matter if I buy the asus xonar or the xfi titanium in order to be able to play TrueHD through analogue?, It´s quite difficult to find de asus xonar hdav with the analogue module in my country, but I can find de XFI Titanium.
Thanks again.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

playing trueHD through analogue is like listening to an orchestra through ipod headphones - it may technically be a superior source, but you're condensing it down.


Anything can play any audio through analogue - its being downmixed to do so however, and your quality will suffer.


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 17, 2010)

btw mussles would muting your speakers remove the static noise, on mine it does so it means my unit has some sort of power leak then ?


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 25, 2010)

Would it damage the system/pod if I kept the volume level close to full when using headphones for a long period of time ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

IMO, no, but you might damage your ears


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 25, 2010)

Im barely getting any audio at 50%, must be the resistance on the headphones.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

my headphones are very quiet too, even on high settings. (senn 555)


it wont do any damage, it uses a seperate (and far weaker) amplifier when headphones are connected. It might damage your neighbours if you unplug the headphones with music running at like, 4am...


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you guys with X-Fi bother using Bass redirection ?


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 4, 2010)

BTW, can anyone with some wattage measuring device check how much wattage the Z-5500 draws in standby and in powered-on mode ( w/o anything playing )


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 4, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Do you guys with X-Fi bother using Bass redirection ?



It's necessary, as far as I'm concerned. The built in bypass is downright laughable. The sub will try to pump out 2-300 Hz if you let it. I'm not sure of the slope of mine compared to x-fi, but I have it on 69 Hz. It seems to cut off somewhere in the low 100s. If you don't enable it you'll have overpowering bass from 100 up and it will distort badly at any loud volume.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 4, 2010)

System Firmware Version 2.1.0
M/N S-0115A
PID R738
Speaker wire
No Boost 22 capability
Favorite Media: Any movie, Rock Music


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 4, 2010)

@TheGuruStud

Thanks for your input.

---

I've also been wondering on some MKV movies, there are audio bitrates of 640 and 1,5xx would the difference be noticeable on the Z-5500 ? 

If it matters this is via analog connection..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> BTW, can anyone with some wattage measuring device check how much wattage the Z-5500 draws in standby and in powered-on mode ( w/o anything playing )



testing it now.

edit:

7-8W in 'standby' (off/red light)

41W on (volume does not affect power)

playing an MP3 at 'average' levels is ~50W


and yeah, i miss bass bypass myself... the only thing my (very old) auzen cant do. i just set the speakers to dolby music when playing MP3's


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> testing it now.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Wow, I expected around 5W standby, but 41 just idle 
I guess that explains why the heatsink and pod are always warm.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

it should be noted those results are on 240V mains, you 110V users might have different results


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it should be noted those results are on 240V mains, you 110V users might have different results



I wonder which way it would sway for the step down transformer? Or would it matter at all? Hmmmm.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> System Firmware Version 2.1.0
> M/N S-0115A
> PID R738
> Speaker wire
> ...



Added. All your pics link to the same picture.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

his pics all show up as different here, he simply screwed up the clicky links (see the quote you made for the real links)


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2010)

whoops. i'll fix it 


















My devices were a Asus Xonar D2X via Optical, AT&T VIP1200 Via Optical and a Phillips DVD Player Via Coax


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 14, 2010)

When I power off my Z-5500 sometimes my volume settings gets saved, often time not.. what are the factors that control this ?.. by power off I mean powering off the extension cord on where the Z-5500 is connected.. no standby light on the pod.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

AFAIKnew, if you unplugged the power cable, your settings would be gone. There may be a small battery that keeps things stored, and maybe since you keep powering them on and off, it's pretty much dead, so it's been shotty at remembering them.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> When I power off my Z-5500 sometimes my volume settings gets saved, often time not.. what are the factors that control this ?.. by power off I mean powering off the extension cord on where the Z-5500 is connected.. no standby light on the pod.



i find that by switching the unit on and off (via teh remote/power button) BEFORE cutting mains power, it saves teh settings.

remote seems to work more often than the button, somehow.


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a quick chat of an old friend who is into DIY audio and he mention something to me that we can modify on the Z-5500 sub, something like adding a copper coil on the Z-5500 sub to tighten the bass.. I kinda forgot what it was called, anyone here can give me more information in regards to this ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

I personally haven't heard of it.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 25, 2010)

the voicecoil would be very hard to change ... i guess he means getting another subwoofer to put in there with a different voicecoil?


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 25, 2010)

I think he called it a dividing network, not sure.. from what I can remember he said we can connect few feet of coiled copper wire either on the positive or negative terminals on the subwoofer and this makes the bass tighter and also adding lots of foam inside the enclosure helps a lot.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 25, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> I think he called it a dividing network, not sure.. from what I can remember he said we can connect few feet of coiled copper wire either on the positive or negative terminals on the subwoofer and this makes the bass tighter and also adding lots of foam inside the enclosure helps a lot.



Not sure what the wire would be about, but adding insulation mimics a larger box. I'm don't think it would help anything if the port size is already tuned correctly.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2010)

I have myself a nice Z-5500 and I've owned it for just over 2 years now.....I couldn't imagine PC life without it to be honest.  


A couple of shots:


----------



## fakenjones (Apr 26, 2010)

*Ceiling Mounting ideas w/ Pics*

Hey guys, I've had my z5500's for quite a while now (they are worth every penny! ) but now that i have drastically changed my setup and i need them for a small home theatre set up in my living room. 

The only way I can get a decent setup is if I mount the satellites on the CEILING (may not be the best in sound, i know). Googl'ing has resulted in a lot of WALL mounting threads, while next to nothing on ceiling mounts.

Provided this is more difficult than wall mounting, right now this is my only option 

My ideas: 
1. Anchor a small rectangular piece of wood to ceiling, screw hooks onto it, hang the satellites with the hooks. This worked in theory but the weight is mainly on the back of the speakers, which makes the speaker aim upwards towards the ceiling   . This seems a little 'ghetto' as well.

2. Could screw in a triangular piece of wood near the top of the wall(not ceiling), and screw the bracket in. This one is hard to explain so refer to picture.   Still the same problem, the back part of the bracket holds more of the weight and will tend to bend backwards. Personally I think this way wouldn't look that nice.

3. Just screwing through the 2 holes in the speaker bracket with drywall anchors to the ceiling, but the back is too heavy and it does not sit flush with the ceiling. Considering drilling through the plastic to make a 3rd angled screw-in to the ceiling.

I have tried them on a spare piece of mdf wood before mounting on the ceiling.

Someone out there has to have ceiling mounted these! Let me know what you guys think.
Pictures below:


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 27, 2010)

1 seems to be the best and safest for long term


----------



## fakenjones (Apr 27, 2010)

But in #1, the weight balance of the speaker makes it tilt upward. Over a short distance it pretty much ends up delivering sound to the ceiling

If anyone has ceiling mounted their z5500's please feel free to post some pics, and help along. thnx!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2010)

I personally like idea 2. It looks pretty secure, and that way, you could cut the triangle at different angles to optimize the direction of the speaker.

--------------------------------------------

Kinda big news guys, I no longer have Z-5500's. Well, I now own half a set 

My girlfriend just moved into a great apartment, and she bought me Z-2300's for my PC and we're setting up our Z-5500's in her apartment to be paired with a new Samsung Blu-Ray player, a Verizon FiOS DVR, and our 32" Sharp 1080P TV. Expect pictures within the next few weeks!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2010)

Also, the Overview and Specifications pictures went down, so I made new updated ones


----------



## fakenjones (Apr 27, 2010)

I will try idea#2, just recently thought of doing it with L-brackets instead of wood, much easier to aim and mount.  Will get pics of trying it on wood soon. 

btw nice intro pics danishdevil


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Would it be possible to add a passive cross-over for the Z-5500 sub ?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2010)

I have no idea...

(bump)


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 1, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Would it be possible to add a passive cross-over for the Z-5500 sub ?



I don't see why you couldn't just add it inline like normal.


----------



## EarlZ (May 11, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> I don't see why you couldn't just add it inline like normal.



Sorry Im not an audio tech expert or know much about the field, a friend of mine just told me that he can add a passive cross over on my sub if i wanted a better bass response.

So what does "add it inline like normal" mean ?


----------



## J.M.D (May 11, 2010)

J.M.D here.
i too have this little beast .. oow i mean the Z5500. hooked up with the X-Fi Prelude.

Connected via Coax as well as Analogue 6 Ch Direct to my PC
Connected via Optical to My PS3
Firmware : V 2.1.0
Boost 22 : yes (Only in '6Ch Direct Mode')
PID : R801
M/N : S-0115B
Fav Song :-varies but 'iyaz - replay' atm

Pic for time sake :-







Oh the Monster is here .. !! :-






So am i got sanctioned ???


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 15, 2010)

Hey all,

Need some help here, recently got a Xonar D2 and want to know the best way to connect them up to the speakers. What cables/settings should I use?

At the moment i'm only using the two front speakers and the sub, can't really set up the two rear speakers in my room.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 15, 2010)

EarlZ said:


> Sorry Im not an audio tech expert or know much about the field, a friend of mine just told me that he can add a passive cross over on my sub if i wanted a better bass response.
> 
> So what does "add it inline like normal" mean ?



Splice into the + side wire before the sub.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Need some help here, recently got a Xonar D2 and want to know the best way to connect them up to the speakers. What cables/settings should I use?
> 
> At the moment i'm only using the two front speakers and the sub, can't really set up the two rear speakers in my room.



Since you've got a good sound card, hook them up via the analog cables. Let your expensive sound card do the work. And since you're only running 2.1 right now, just go with the green, and save the black and orange for later when you can hook up the others.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 15, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Since you've got a good sound card, hook them up via the analog cables. Let your expensive sound card do the work. And since you're only running 2.1 right now, just go with the green, and save the black and orange for later when you can hook up the others.



Heresy! She has digital outs!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2010)

But that will have the Z-5500 decode the signal, which means unless he's having his sound card encode Dolby Digital Live (which I'm not sure it has) then it would sound better with analog. Digital isn't always better!


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 15, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> But that will have the Z-5500 decode the signal, which means unless he's having his sound card encode Dolby Digital Live (which I'm not sure it has) then it would sound better with analog. Digital isn't always better!



It does DDL and DTS. I only use DTS. But I was joking (you're always so serious ). I know the benefits of analog. I just keep it in digital to reduce noise.

I'll start using sarcasm tags after everything


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2010)

I'm usually more on the serious side because I know so many people read these forums looking for advice, and I don't want somebody to misunderstand my jokes. If you knew me in person, though you would realize how much of a joker I am


----------



## J.M.D (May 16, 2010)

whitelotus said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Need some help here, recently got a Xonar D2 and want to know the best way to connect them up to the speakers. What cables/settings should I use?
> 
> At the moment i'm only using the two front speakers and the sub, can't really set up the two rear speakers in my room.



As DanishDevil already suggested , hook them via your analogue cables. I have a Xonar D2X too. The Analogue sound quality is just amazing and as he already mentioned  digital is not always better.

But i would also recommend you to keep you control POD in Stereo mode [A tiny switch at the back of your POD] instead of 6Ch Direct. And to select "stereo1" , if you are planning to use the  green on green jack.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

the stereo button on the back is irrelevant for what he's doing, it changes it from one 6 channel analogue to three separate stereo inputs for whatever reason.


it makes no difference to what he's doing, unless he wants more than one analogue device connected.


----------



## J.M.D (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:
			
		

> the stereo button on the back is irrelevant for what he's doing, it changes it from one 6 channel analogue to three separate stereo inputs for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> it makes no difference to what he's doing, unless he wants more than one analogue device connected.


 
Right. But it was just a suggestion. In "6Ch Direct Mode" the POD is active and listening for all the 6 Channels(all Channels are powered ) where as in stereo mode only 2+1 are powered unless any "effect" is applied. So why to power UN-wanted channels ? or Why don't you turn of UN-wanted channels if you have got a feature to turn it off.

: Achieve Volume+11 or Boost22 in "6 Ch Direct Mode" and you can hear hiss from all 6 Channels :

: Achieve Volume+11 or Boost22 in "Stereo Mode" and you cant hear any hiss from 3 channels (SL,SR,C) : Of course its obvious


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

it doesnt power anything extra at all.

if it was truly disabling channels, it wouldnt have hiss/power on center...


----------



## J.M.D (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:
			
		

> if it was truly disabling channels, it wouldnt have hiss/power on center...



I don't get any hiss/noise form Center/Rear Channels at all if its in "Stereo Mode". In Fact the Center/Rear Channels are truly disabled.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 16, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Since you've got a good sound card, hook them up via the analog cables. Let your expensive sound card do the work. And since you're only running 2.1 right now, just go with the green, and save the black and orange for later when you can hook up the others.



Muchos appreciatas


----------



## gerrynicol (May 16, 2010)

hi guys, I can remember reading long ago that someone's control pod led display died, mine has just done it, what can I do(out of warrenty)??

Cheers,

Gerry


----------



## J.M.D (May 16, 2010)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> hi guys, I can remember reading long ago that someone's control pod led display died, mine has just done it, what can I do(out of warrenty)??



Dont worry gerrynicol. I have my own guide to fix it. You can see it here

Cheers


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

gerrynicol said:


> hi guys, I can remember reading long ago that someone's control pod led display died, mine has just done it, what can I do(out of warrenty)??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gerry



that was mine.

eventually the whole head unit died, and i had to warranty it. There is nothing you can do really.


Then again, mine wasnt flickering - it had died completely.


----------



## J.M.D (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> that was mine.
> 
> eventually the whole head unit died, and i had to warranty it.



you mean the whole POD was dead eventually.!!?  or just the back-light ?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> you mean the whole POD was dead eventually.!!?  or just the back-light ?



whole thing died.


----------



## gerrynicol (May 16, 2010)

cheers guys


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the club J.M.D, and your tutorial was also added to post 1.


----------



## J.M.D (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Welcome to the club J.M.D, and your tutorial was also added to post 1.



Thank You DanishDevil..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the guide


----------



## J.M.D (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Thank you for sharing the guide




My Pleasure


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 18, 2010)

gerrynicol said:


> hi guys, I can remember reading long ago that someone's control pod led display died, mine has just done it, what can I do(out of warrenty)??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gerry



iv never posted it, but my Z-5500 Control Pod Backlit display light has also busted  about 5 months ago 

everything else is still working fine tho .... except the settings button witch got super glue on it lol.... but it works if u press hard enough.

Boost 22. No noise at all even in boost mode.


----------



## nareshseep (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Guys did some modding with the sub, I like the z5500 setup a lot, but dislike the boomy bass it has. So what I did was stuff the subwoofer with polyfill and closed the port by stuffing it with some old fabric. The bass sounds is much more defined, as has some punch but not as overbearing.


----------



## J.M.D (Jun 7, 2010)

> Hi Guys did some modding with the sub, I like the z5500 setup a lot, but dislike the boomy bass it has. So what I did was stuff the subwoofer with polyfill and closed the port by stuffing it with some old fabric. The bass sounds is much more defined, as has some punch but not as overbearing.





> Rubber car mats work well but if you have the money there is specialized rubber that has the required circles on it for the sound reflection.



It would help others, if you guys could post some pic's of the modified setup !!!!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 7, 2010)

I found the that the boom was caused by high freqs passing through to it. When I cut it down hard with the sound card's crossover, it all went away.


----------



## J.M.D (Jun 7, 2010)

> I found the that the boom was caused by high freqs passing through to it. When I cut it down hard with the sound card's crossover, it all went away.



Right !! You can also perfectly get it done by slightly increasing the 125Hz(2-4dB) Cycle Band on the EQ.


----------



## nareshseep (Jun 7, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> It would help others, if you guys could post some pic's of the modified setup !!!!



well it it not that difficult to do, but will try to get some pics next weekend. All there is to it is to unscrew the amp  at the back of the sub. Once the amp is unscrews you will have access to the enclosure which you can stuff to your liking. I used a piece of cloth folded a number of times and stuffed the port.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, ever since I've moved to windows 7 home premium 64bit from win xp my z-5500's don't seem to work. My control box turns on and lights up but no speakers. My headphones work perfectly. I have an Auzentech prelude 7.1 and it's hooked up optically to my 5500's and has been working nicely for a year or more until windows 7. I've installed the drivers twice and to no avail. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## J.M.D (Jun 9, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Hey guys, ever since I've moved to windows 7 home premium 64bit from win xp my z-5500's don't seem to work. My control box turns on and lights up but no speakers. My headphones work perfectly. I have an Auzentech prelude 7.1 and it's hooked up optically to my 5500's and has been working nicely for a year or more until windows 7. I've installed the drivers twice and to no avail. Any suggestions?
> 
> thanks



Its a different story in Vista/7. No Simultaneous audio output via Optical/Digital. By Default the audio will be outputted via only Analogue. You can hear on your headfone coz its looped with the Analogue output. For digital SPIDIF out you need to select the default audio device in control panel as "Auzentech Digital SPDIF out". By the way did u know that the Analogue output of Prelude sounds much better than "hook-via optical" mode in Z5500 ????


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's how to do it with W7 and an X-Fi Prelude. Select your output to Dolby Digital Live, and do it through Optical. Sends exactly what the sound card wants as DD Live, and it sounds great. That's my favorite method through optical, but analog would sound better.

DD Live has the sound card encode, then pass to the speakers to decode. Regular optical sends the signal straight from the source to the speakers, bypassing the sound card, making your expensive sound card worthless. Analog has the sound card decode, and gives the speakers channel-per-channel instructions.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok guys, that worked great!!.....however now my headphones dont work! lol, I have to disable the SPDIF out and select speakers as my default to hear my headphones. Again, this all worked in xp. How can I have both working when I need them?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Ok guys, that worked great!!.....however now my headphones dont work! lol, I have to disable the SPDIF out and select speakers as my default to hear my headphones. Again, this all worked in xp. How can I have both working when I need them?



hook the headphones up to the speakers, or use a second sound card for the headphones.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd do the first one.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 10, 2010)

My lights are getting finicky. I've had it for about 2 yrs 

But, even if she ever goes completely tits up, I have a Z-680 as a backup


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, if I hook up headphones to speakers, I don't see any hookup for my mic. If I go back to using analog for the speakers, will this all go  back to the way it was? as in both working when I wanted them to? This is a bit much , especially for something that use to work fine as it was... lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Well, if I hook up headphones to speakers, I don't see any hookup for my mic. If I go back to using analog for the speakers, will this all go  back to the way it was? as in both working when I wanted them to? This is a bit much , especially for something that use to work fine as it was... lol



its a limitation of your sound card. it disables analogue when the SPDIF/encoding is working.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 10, 2010)

So does this only happen in Vista/7? Just because it was working in xp.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> So does this only happen in Vista/7? Just because it was working in xp.



dont know. it varies between sound cards and user settings.

i can have stereo SPDIF and analogue at the same time, but not analogue + encoding... but then again, who wants to hear only the front two channels of your 5.1 audio in that setup?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I got it to kinda work, I set the speakers as my headphones and the spdif as the default communication device, and they both seem to work. But Ya I think that I'm only using 2 channels like you said Mussels. Me thinks me going back to good ol' fashion wires! Thanks again guys for all your help!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

i use my soundcard for optical + encoding, and have my front panel audio hooked to my onboard (and set as default) so that if i plug in my headphones it swaps to stereo.

doesnt work so well if i swap it real-time in a game (only get two channels) but if i do it before a game its fine. (mostly for LAN use)


----------



## J.M.D (Jun 10, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:
			
		

> Ok guys, that worked great!!.....however now my headphones dont work! lol, I have to disable the SPDIF out and select speakers as my default to hear my headphones. Again, this all worked in xp. How can I have both working when I need them?



Your headphones dont output anything because there is no Analogue output while your SPDIF is in use. This only happens in Vista/7.



			
				Mussels said:
			
		

> its a limitation of your sound card. it disables analogue when the SPDIF/encoding is working.



Thats not correct. Its a complete limitation of the OS (Vista/7) which is weird as it worked flawlessly on XP- 32/64.




			
				DEFEATEST said:
			
		

> So does this only happen in Vista/7? Just because it was working in xp.



Yes. Definitely.



			
				DEFEATEST said:
			
		

> Well I got it to kinda work, I set the speakers as my headphones and the spdif as the default communication device, and they both seem to work. But Ya I think that I'm only using 2 channels like you said Mussels. Me thinks me going back to good ol' fashion wires! Thanks again guys for all your help!



Yes thats another way to get it to work on both (Analogue/SPDIF). But as, a stereo sound is intended to playback only on two channels unless you wanna alter the sound and push it  to 5.1 channels, you can definitely get it to work on your Optical out by enabling the X-Fi CMSS-3D[Stereo Surround] + Dolby Digital Live , assuming your speaker selection is set to 5.1 in Creative console. As DanishDevil already Suggested , this is only the best method to get multi-channel sound thru a single Optical/Coax cable.


- JMD !


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, so I have a ht omega claro plus and a z5500 and is having trouble configuring it to it's full potential.  When I put in the output of the control panel audio to 6ch audio the background plays about 70% louder than when the characters are talking.  But when I put 2ch output it is much it plays smoothly.  I am having trouble configuring the speakers and the audio card.  If anyone has the ht omega claro plus and the z5500 can you please help me out?


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 3, 2010)

I also have another question my pod volume button is kind of sticky when I turn it (it doesn't rotate smoothly, I have to use some force)   How would I fix this without opening the pod.  Is this normal?


----------



## J.M.D (Jul 3, 2010)

techguy31 said:
			
		

> Hi, so I have a ht omega claro plus and a z5500 and is having trouble configuring it to it's full potential. When I put in the output of the control panel audio to 6ch audio the background plays about 70% louder than when the characters are talking. But when I put 2ch output it is much it plays smoothly. I am having trouble configuring the speakers and the audio card. If anyone has the ht omega claro plus and the z5500 can you please help me out?



I seriously doubt, your analogue cables are plugged on wrong jacks. Please do a channel-Test from your HT Claro Control panel to make sure everything is connected well and correct. I would also recommend to have a Pink-Noise test from your logitech remote control (Test Button) to make sure the satellites are connected correctly.



> I also have another question my pod volume button is kind of sticky when I turn it (it doesn't rotate smoothly, I have to use some force) How would I fix this without opening the pod. Is this normal?



It seems the white Greece behind the wheel is dried out. you can pull the knob out with a little force and apply some loosening paste and put it back with a little gap between the POD and Knob.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 3, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> I seriously doubt, your analogue cables are plugged on wrong jacks. Please do a channel-Test from your HT Claro Control panel to make sure everything is connected well and correct. I would also recommend to have a Pink-Noise test from your logitech remote control (Test Button) to make sure the satellites are connected correctly.
> 
> I'm using digital optical.  Basically when I use it in 2 ch  output on the configuration panel, it is fine.  The person talking is in par with the background music.  It's when I change it to 6ch output the person talking becomes super soft making me only hear the background noise.  I am using Cyberlink Powerdvd 10 Ultra.
> I also heard that using the 3.5mm jacks are better?  Why is this I thought Digital is better.  Well when I play some of my movies that have DTS and 5.1 ch sound coming out which is the best setup for my sound card and z5500 meaning how should I configure it in my sound manual, z 5500, cyberlink settings.  How should I configure it when I use iTunes to play my music that will emit the best sound possible.  Does z 5500 have dolby digital live?  It's so difficult to configure.  Plz.. Help
> ...



Thx for the tip...I will do that


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 3, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> I seriously doubt, your analogue cables are plugged on wrong jacks. Please do a channel-Test from your HT Claro Control panel to make sure everything is connected well and correct. I would also recommend to have a Pink-Noise test from your logitech remote control (Test Button) to make sure the satellites are connected correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the white Greece behind the wheel is dried out. you can pull the knob out with a little force and apply some loosening paste and put it back with a little gap between the POD and Knob.



I'm using digital optical. Basically when I use it in 2 ch output on the configuration panel, it is fine. The person talking is in par with the background music. It's when I change it to 6ch output the person talking becomes super soft making me only hear the background noise. I am using Cyberlink Powerdvd 10 Ultra.
I also heard that using the 3.5mm jacks are better? Why is this I thought Digital is better. Well when I play some of my movies that have DTS and 5.1 ch sound coming out which is the best setup for my sound card and z5500 meaning how should I configure it in my sound manual, z 5500, cyberlink settings. How should I configure it when I use iTunes to play my music that will emit the best sound possible. Does z 5500 have dolby digital live? It's so difficult to configure. Plz.. Help
Thx lots.. I know it's alot of information because it's my first time


Thx for the tip.. I will be doing that.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2010)

techguy31 said:


> I'm using digital optical. Basically when I use it in 2 ch output on the configuration panel, it is fine. The person talking is in par with the background music. It's when I change it to 6ch output the person talking becomes super soft making me only hear the background noise. I am using Cyberlink Powerdvd 10 Ultra.
> I also heard that using the 3.5mm jacks are better? Why is this I thought Digital is better. Well when I play some of my movies that have DTS and 5.1 ch sound coming out which is the best setup for my sound card and z5500 meaning how should I configure it in my sound manual, z 5500, cyberlink settings. How should I configure it when I use iTunes to play my music that will emit the best sound possible. Does z 5500 have dolby digital live? It's so difficult to configure. Plz.. Help
> Thx lots.. I know it's alot of information because it's my first time
> 
> ...



since you're on digital, it just rules out those wires. odds are your center channel is either not connected, or wired in wrong.


----------



## J.M.D (Jul 6, 2010)

techguy31 said:


> I'm using digital optical. Basically when I use it in 2 ch output on the configuration panel, it is fine. The person talking is in par with the background music. It's when I change it to 6ch output the person talking becomes super soft making me only hear the background noise.I am using Cyberlink Powerdvd 10 Ultra.



Ahh alright !! There is your problem. When you configure as 2ch output, all the 6 channel contents (DDL, DTS example) are downmixed and ouputted as just stereo channels. So you could hear everything mixed on your front left and right speakers only. But if you really wanna get all the 6 ch via a single optical cable, then you either need to turn on the DDL or DTS encoding capability feature if your sound card supports it or else you need to select SPIDF/passthru as the output method on your Cyberlink PowerDVD. So that your Z5500 can decode it in realtime DDL/DTS. Remember this only works with a Pre-encoded DDL/DTS source and thus its a best feature on our beloved Z5500's  



techguy31 said:


> I also heard that using the 3.5mm jacks are better? Why is this I thought Digital is better. Well when I play some of my movies that have DTS and 5.1 ch sound coming out which is the best setup for my sound card and z5500 meaning how should I configure it in my sound manual, z 5500, cyberlink settings. How should I configure it when I use iTunes to play my music that will emit the best sound possible. Does z 5500 have dolby digital live? It's so difficult to configure. Plz.. Help
> Thx lots.. I know it's alot of information because it's my first time



Usually 3.5mm jacks means Analogue. Yes analogue sometimes does sounds better only if the sound cards are of high grade. Meaning high quality DAC's and better op-amps on the PCB and that means far superior sound is outputted. you can definitely notice the difference.
But if you have hooked up your speakers only on your Optical/Coax cable, then you are not really benefited of your sound card at all as the sound card just bypasses the digital signal to the external recevier (here Z5500 in your case) and thus it does all the processing job.

As these days most of the Mobo's are integrated with SPDIF/out, one really shoudnt need to throw his $$$$$$ , if his intention was only for the Optical/Coax output.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 6, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> Ahh alright !! There is your problem. When you configure as 2ch output, all the 6 channel contents (DDL, DTS example) are downmixed and ouputted as just stereo channels. So you could hear everything mixed on your front left and right speakers only. But if you really wanna get all the 6 ch via a single optical cable, then you either need to turn on the DDL or DTS encoding capability feature if your sound card supports it or else you need to select SPIDF/passthru as the output method on your Cyberlink PowerDVD. So that your Z5500 can decode it in realtime DDL/DTS. Remember this only works with a Pre-encoded DDL/DTS source and thus its a best feature on our beloved Z5500's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx for the through explanation J.M.D.  I will be trying to look for the spdif/out if I am going to use the digital.  What if I am use the analog cables.  How should I configure it in the claro plus settings and the powerdvd settings?  
Thx again..


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 11, 2010)

alright im officially not part of the club anymore lol
my speakers blew up last night, but fair enough ive had em for a few years and i did hammer them...

Anyways if anyone in the UK has use for perfectly working headunit and surround speakers / center channel, PM me... (my sub / amp on the other hand arent happy)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about 'em. A moment of silence.








Didn't Mussels need a head unit?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> alright im officially not part of the club anymore lol
> my speakers blew up last night, but fair enough ive had em for a few years and i did hammer them...
> 
> Anyways if anyone in the UK has use for perfectly working headunit and surround speakers / center channel, PM me... (my sub / amp on the other hand arent happy)





DanishDevil said:


> Sorry to hear about 'em. A moment of silence.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Mussels need a head unit?



yeah i did need one, had to RMA the whole set at great expense.

definitely keep the head unit and speakers, someone will need them sooner or later here on TPU.


----------



## J.M.D (Jul 12, 2010)

techguy31 said:


> What if I am use the analog cables.  How should I configure it in the claro plus settings and the powerdvd settings?



If you are planning to go on analogue then i recommend you configure your claro output as 5.1 Ch or 6 Channel mode. If your Claro Plus has got a bass-redirection or Flexibass feature , then you may turn it on as it re-directs a selected range of Low Frequencies to your heavy Sub. But its Subjective.  Also Configure the Cyberlink PowerDVD output as 6 Ch mode.

As its analogue you will need a pair of 3 cables. Make sure each goes where its intended to go. Or else everything will be messed up.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 13, 2010)

J.M.D said:


> If you are planning to go on analogue then i recommend you configure your claro output as 5.1 Ch or 6 Channel mode. If your Claro Plus has got a bass-redirection or Flexibass feature , then you may turn it on as it re-directs a selected range of Low Frequencies to your heavy Sub. But its Subjective.  Also Configure the Cyberlink PowerDVD output as 6 Ch mode.
> 
> As its analogue you will need a pair of 3 cables. Make sure each goes where its intended to go. Or else everything will be messed up.



Alright thx man...


----------



## Garfo (Jul 27, 2010)

hello all 

got myself a set of theses puppys 
got em 2nd hand off someone


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! How do you like 'em?


----------



## Garfo (Jul 27, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Congrats! How do you like 'em?



yep do like them just aving bit trouble with th optical cable thing maybe be my x-fi io panel?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

What exactly is your problem? Do you have the input on the speakers set to Optical, and the output on your sound card set to Optical? You can't do optical and analogue at the same time on your PC.


----------



## Garfo (Jul 27, 2010)

well its a strange 1 really 

put the optical lead in back of lcd thing set it on that 2 op setting then put lead in op out on front panel of sond blaser thing,and i get no sound at all and it says on lcd thing:no digital data


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

In your sound card settings, you need to set the default device to Optical Out.


----------



## Garfo (Jul 27, 2010)

will try again now

sorry 2 be a noob,i ahve just right click on sound icon on right of screen and cliced playback options clicked default spdif out.

so do i restart or go in 2 the creatives control panel?

also which switch on back of lcd thing need 2 be on?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd set the output through the creative control panel.


----------



## Garfo (Jul 27, 2010)

all i have on that is

SPDIF Input settings:  Default       [will not let me use drop down box]

Digital output(PCM)Sampling Rate Settings  48KHZ   [wiv drop down box]


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2010)

Can somebody else with an X-Fi card help this guy out? I've got a paper to write and a final to study for, and I'd love to help Garfo, but I just don't have the time to research it right now.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 28, 2010)

the switch in the back is for the 1-3 stereo and the 6ch direct.  If you are using the digital then go to the control panel of your audio device and put it on spdif/out or something like that.  And if you are using a application like powerdvd or something also change it to spdif/out so that it will know what to do.  Basically if you are using digital or analog spdif/out on all control settings.  If using 6 ch direct then go to control panel and to 6ch out or 5.1 out.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

its going to say no signal until you actually start playing some sound... and it takes a second to kick in most times, so try music or something.


----------



## zAAm (Jul 28, 2010)

Sometimes it's necessary to turn the control pod off and on again (haven't had time to diagnose exactly when this is necessary though). Seems that the stream isn't always detected correctly.


----------



## Garfo (Jul 28, 2010)

hmmm thanks 4 the help guys but i think the io panel is $%^£ed its gotta be right?
so this optical lead is it any good 4 gameing and music/movies?
also when in 6 channel aud it dont let u have any effect settings is that normal?

many thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

Garfo said:


> hmmm thanks 4 the help guys but i think the io panel is $%^£ed its gotta be right?
> so this optical lead is it any good 4 gameing and music/movies?
> also when in 6 channel aud it dont let u have any effect settings is that normal?
> 
> many thanks



i think you need to research what SPDIF audio is before asking these questions. they've been answered a million times in this thread alone, and really have nothing to do with the speakers or control pod.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone knows what the ''panorama'' setting is used for?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

mudkip said:


> Does anyone knows what the ''panorama'' setting is used for?



... nope. cant even think of a funny joke about it.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ... nope. cant even think of a funny joke about it.



ok thanks a lot for responding. I still don't know what it does though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2010)

Panaroma is "night mode" for music.

Night modes usually make the dynamics of the sound lower.

Meaning, loud sounds arent as loud and low sounds arent as low, so its more of a constant volume, I wouldn't want to use it regularilly.

It sacrafices the dynamics, and what we SHOULD be hearing.

But then again waking up your mommy isnt good (especially when she keeps yelling at you to turn off the 'boom boomy' sounds)
Yep it happens.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello! I'm new to this forum! I have some questions about Z-5500 and I know that all the things have been answered in the past but I would like some help plz. I 've got PCI Express X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion and I plug it with optical wire at the speakers and I can't understand:

1) What settings will I use for crystallizer and how much percent? I have it at 65% but sometimes i hear some distorions. I have trouble with equalizer, which is the best setting? When i play games I must turn it off? or it's on my judgment only? (crystallizer and eq)

2) When I enabled SPIDF OUT (right click sound\playback... ) I don't have Surround sound at games so I leave it to default am I doing it right or is there anything else to do? It's working only when i play a dvd that had been encode in dds for example? But whats the use of it because I can alone decide to enable DDs or Dts!?

3)Which is better to play games, listen music and play games? Dts or DDs? 

4) And final  which mode is better to use for all around "entertainment\game\audio creative"? Is there any difference? I let it at Game mode all the time..

P.s: sorry for my English! Your help will be important for me!

Thank in advance


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2010)

1. i'd leave crystaliser off, personally.

2. you will only get stereo sound unless your sound card supports dolby digital or dolby DTS encoding.

3. irrelevant really.

4. dunno, not a creative user.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 12, 2010)

thnx for the reply Mussels! Another silly question, I am using it via optical connection why here you are always suggesting to connect it analog? Is it so much difference? I connect optical 'cause my analog cables don't reach the volume panel!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2010)

Maniac said:


> thnx for the reply Mussels! Another silly question, I am using it via optical connection why here you are always suggesting to connect it analog? Is it so much difference? I connect optical 'cause my analog cables don't reach the volume panel!!



because you need the dolby encoding capabilities to use analogue. not all soundcards have that.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys I was wondering about how the Z-5500 system would sound in my computer room so I made a video describing where the speakers would go. Tell me what you think? 

Click here for the video. Sorry for the quality 

Also, these take regular speaker wire right? That would make wiring up the room a little easier, since I have a huge roll of it in the closet.

I'm sure any way they were set up they'd fill this small room with sound.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2010)

blah, video. me no rikey.


yeah they use standard wire, but try to match the lengths as closely as possible, otherwise you're gunna add slight delays/mess with the volume due to resistance.


----------



## Ravelle (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey people, 

I recently switched my analogue cables for a optical cable so I don't have so many wires laying around and I'm having trouble figuring out what the best _effect setting_ is for playing games, it's weird the system doesn't have a special gaming mode. 

So my question is what setting you guys use when playing games.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a z5300e setup and it is extremely good. I know it's not on par with the 5500 obviously, but you should add it to this club. 

It's 280watts RMS, and THX certified.

Logitech THX Z-5300e 280 Watts RMS 5.1 Speaker























Not my pictures.. mine is all dusty lol. Mine is black though, this one looks greyish. Pictures were taken from tweaknews.net.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 16, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> I have a z5300e setup and it is extremely good. I know it's not on par with the 5500 obviously, but you should add it to this club.



Pshaw, I also have some Z-680s. Bought em for the fun of it 
They're decent, but require a lot more tweaking.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> Pshaw, I also have some Z-680s. Bought em for the fun of it
> They're decent, but require a lot more tweaking.



Wow I have never seen that model. It's a beast like the 5500.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 17, 2010)

Ravelle said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I recently switched my analogue cables for a optical cable so I don't have so many wires laying around and I'm having trouble figuring out what the best _effect setting_ is for playing games, it's weird the system doesn't have a special gaming mode.
> 
> So my question is what setting you guys use when playing games.



I use dolby digital live when I play games and because I have X-FI platinum I select "game mode" with crystilizer at 50%, Equalizer at Rock option and all its good... I think


----------



## Ravelle (Aug 17, 2010)

Maniac said:


> I use dolby digital live when I play games and because I have X-FI platinum I select "game mode" with crystilizer at 50%, Equalizer at Rock option and all its good... I think





I have a theatron Agrippa and have a optical cable plugged in to my Z5500 Control Pod and have my video card set to Dolby Digital Live and have it on 8ch. but it's still unclear what the best effect is for surround gaming ( 2x stereo, PLII Music or Movie)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ravelle said:


> I have a theatron Agrippa and have a optical cable plugged in to my Z5500 Control Pod and have my video card set to Dolby Digital Live and have it on 8ch. but it's still unclear what the best effect is for surround gaming ( 2x stereo, PLII Music or Movie)



none of the above?  ( 2x stereo, PLII Music or Movie) is fake surround sound. stereo or stereox2 would be the only options to choose or its going to sound wierd.

if its in true dolby digital u cant select any of those modes and the pod will say Dolby Digital 3/2. why set it to 8 ch if your system is only 6ch?....


ffs.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> none of the above?  ( 2x stereo, PLII Music or Movie) is fake surround sound. stereo or stereox2 would be the only options to choose or its going to sound wierd.
> 
> if its in true dolby digital u cant select any of those modes and the pod will say Dolby Digital 3/2. why set it to 8 ch if your system is only 6ch?....
> 
> ...



^ what he said (except the ffs)

all those things are for stereo audio only. 8 channel sound with 6 channel speakers is also daft, because you're just not going to hear those sounds.


----------



## Ravelle (Aug 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ^ what he said (except the ffs)
> 
> all those things are for stereo audio only. 8 channel sound with 6 channel speakers is also daft, because you're just not going to hear those sounds.



I chose 8ch because the software of my card said 8ch was for games. 





I thought stereo and Stereo 2x only cloned the two front speakers sound and stereo was just the two front speakers.  
So I take it stereo 2x is my best option?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2010)

Nonsense, your software is decieving you. If you have a 6 channel setup (that's what 5.1 is... 6 channel), then choose 6 channel.


----------



## Ravelle (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah okay, thought it was a little weird.  

Thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 21, 2010)

analogue or optical? I just experiment today and I can't really say what is better..! Analogue have better bass than optical but at optical the sound is more crystal clear! (or its my imagination again  )


----------



## m.singh (Aug 21, 2010)

Any1 interested in buyin z5500 speakers sealed new..? Lol


----------



## techguy31 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys, while i was inserting my digital spdif into the slot, I accidentally broke the slot that covers it up in half.  So now there there is no cover for the digital out.  Is this ok?  It's just that when I insert the digital cable in it is does not stick like before.  Should I return the sound card?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

You're fine. The only point of that cover was to keep dust out and to keep the red light from shining. It's not going to kill anything. If you feel like the sound quality degrades, put some light compressed air to it.


----------



## techguy31 (Aug 24, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> You're fine. The only point of that cover was to keep dust out and to keep the red light from shining. It's not going to kill anything. If you feel like the sound quality degrades, put some light compressed air to it.



Thx, but how do u put light compressed air?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

techguy31 said:


> Thx, but how do u put light compressed air?



dont try and empty the whole can in there at once.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2010)

Getting a new TV. With HDMI in and optical out to the Z-5500's the audio input from HDMI will be heard on the Z-5500's?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Getting a new TV. With HDMI in and optical out to the Z-5500's the audio input from HDMI will be heard on the Z-5500's?



unfortunately, *only in stereo*

while it SHOULD work in theory, last i heard the HDMI specs dont allow it to help prevent piracy.

you can get devices that split HDMI audio back to SPDIF optical, you'll need one of those.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2010)

Argh another example of basic functionality being hampered as a business and not a technological reason! :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Argh another example of basic functionality being hampered as a business and not a technological reason! :shadedshu



i know, i fell into the same trap.. samsung say it works, but after extensive googling i found out its a HDMI limiation.

if you watch TV, the 5.1 source gets passed through - but it only passes out stereo, from external inputs.


when display port eventually takes over, this shit will go away >.<


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh ffs. This pisses me off. Sooo how does a regular home theater audio setup work/differ then? Is something done by the receiver?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh ffs. This pisses me off. Sooo how does a regular home theater audio setup work/differ then? Is something done by the receiver?



you're SUPPOSED to have a HDMI input on the receiver, and then from the receiver to the TV and speakers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 28, 2010)

/loud heavy sigh


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah i know, its a pain in the ass.

what i've done is ran a 15 meter HDMI cable between rooms from media PC to the TV, and a coax cable along with it for the z5500's - toslink was too expensive for such distance.


----------



## cowsin (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi I'm planning on getting the z5500s but I was wondering is it possible to connect it to my laptop? I know theres usb sound cards that offers 5.1 but would that make the quality worse depending on the card?
I'm also trying to connect it to my tv xbox and ps3 which all have optical outputs and I'm wondering how would that work out.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

cowsin said:


> Hi I'm planning on getting the z5500s but I was wondering is it possible to connect it to my laptop? I know theres usb sound cards that offers 5.1 but would that make the quality worse depending on the card?
> I'm also trying to connect it to my tv xbox and ps3 which all have optical outputs and I'm wondering how would that work out.



answering in reverse order:

z5500 only has one optical input, so you'd either be swapping cables, or buying a switching device for that.

be careful with USB soundcards, most of the '5.1' models are really only 2.0 - they just fake the 5.1 sound, which will NOT help you at all. Make sure it has 3 outputs for audio, and you'll be fine.


----------



## cowsin (Sep 1, 2010)

would there be any difference from getting 
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3840926&Sku=C44-3382
as compared to a spdif to optical adapter?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

cowsin said:


> would there be any difference from getting
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3840926&Sku=C44-3382
> as compared to a spdif to optical adapter?



thats a USB soundcard  with the right amount of outputs (even if left and right channels have the wrong kind of connector, and will need adaptors - it comes with the neccesary adaptor included)


as for SPDIF to optical... say that again?

SPDIF is the signal transmitted on optical or coax, so what adaptor are we talking about? turning what to what?


----------



## cowsin (Sep 1, 2010)

i mean something like this http://en.community.dell.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/3517/0830.toslink_5F00_.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

cowsin said:


> i mean something like this http://en.community.dell.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/3517/0830.toslink_5F00_.jpg



i beleive those are specific to certain soundcards, where they make the one port do two functions. thats not going to work on regular hardware.


----------



## cowsin (Sep 1, 2010)

oh alright then thank for your help 
I'll prob get the usb sound card sometime this week then look around for a set of z5500s 
Price for them is still high for being 5-6 years old...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. I'm no audio market expert but I'd say mainly cause they're good and nothing else has come out that really competes price/performance.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 13, 2010)

Great. Left front channel is blown for no reason at all other than turning off the unit to move it and power back on. Thanks logitech.

This is why I never turn anything off, ever.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude that's odd. Im sure you've rechecked the connections but recheck them again. And any speaker?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dude that's odd. Im sure you've rechecked the connections but recheck them again. And any speaker?



Yeah, it's that channel only. I didn't hook anything up with it turned on or anything.

I guess I'll buy a real receiver.

Edit: Weirder yet, the static continues no matter if the volume is all the way down, but if I press mute, then it's silent. WTF?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2010)

Quick question.

Will i notice if im not aligned perfectly in the middle of my FR, Middle and FL?

Looking at getting some of these, but i'd have to mount them differently.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Will i notice if im not aligned perfectly in the middle of my FR, Middle and FL?
> 
> Looking at getting some of these, but i'd have to mount them differently.



not a huge amount, no.

you focus the speakers in to get the 'sweet spot' where it surrounds you and no speaker sounds louder than the others, but thats easily adjusted by turning the speakers towards/away from you.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm... Ok. 

One more:

Can the satellites be mounted using screws?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Hmmm... Ok.
> 
> One more:
> 
> Can the satellites be mounted using screws?



yeah, actually. they have holes in them, and the stands rotate for wall mounting.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2010)

Great. 

If the fella replies, i'll try get them for £130 posted.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2010)

Mussels my HDMI convertor box from Deal Extreme shows up any day now...stoked to get the Z5500's on the new TV! Thanks again for the advice and help (and hopefully I won't need any more! )


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

Added Wrigleyvillain!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah just hooked them to my TV with a TOSLINK cable...awesome. Especially considering I haven't been able to use them lately for gaming or music due to the damn people upstairs. Stupid apartment living. To be fair, it is a lot of bass. But for movies and TV? Tough beans.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey i just tried to plug in my iPod via a mini stereo plug cable for the first time and I was only getting output from one speaker. The setting on the pod didn't matter; even screwed with the 6 Channel Direct and Stereo 1/3 switch in back. Anyone know what the deal is? Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey i just tried to plug in my iPod via a mini stereo plug cable for the first time and I was only getting output from one speaker. The setting on the pod didn't matter; even screwed with the 6 Channel Direct and Stereo 1/3 switch in back. Anyone know what the deal is? Thanks.



bad cable, most likely.

that or one of your speakers is unplugged.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok. Yeah also have optical in from the TV and could switch over to that and all speakers were working at this same time.


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay so Im moving house soon guys, Which means my z5500 speakers will be on a 46" LCD television. So I need a new set of speakers for my room. And im looking at a small 2.1 set like Logitech x230's.

Problem is, Ive gotten used to having a speaker set with multiple inputs and awesome sound. Does anyone know of a 2.0 or 2.1 set that has multiple inputs AND decent quality?

(I was thinking about the logitech z10's but you cant buy them anymore)


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

Z-2300s? Keep it in the Logitech family


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

Z-2300s dont have multiple inputs 


its 1 green 3.5mm cable. afaik..... i think it might have headphone out as well.....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

Really? I thought it had Optical and Coaxial too...

Sorry, i guess


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

The Z-2300's are being discontinued. After having mine for just over a year and a half, the left channel is slowly dying. Googled it and it's a common problem.

Their replacement is the Z623s.





I'm RMAing my Z-2300s and Logitech was nice enough to pay for return shipping, but they are literally out of Z-2300s at Logitech, and they offered me a set of these. Not a fan of the look, but I don't really have a choice. I'll post impressions of them on here.

They have a 3.5mm jack as well as a left and right RCA input, so they might suit your needs.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

lol, they look like crap imo 


but there prolly decent.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

I think they look like shit too. They took a very sophisticated looking speaker system (Z-2300s) and made it look like generic plasticy molded bullshit. I don't think I have another option, though.

I was going to resell them and try out a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 system, but after googling around with those, it seems the connector they use constantly breaks/fails and they aren't good about replacing them. I may just have to live with the little shit drop speakers.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2010)

Ahhh I want these Z-5500 speakers so bad....hmmm maybe a Black Friday sell on them this year?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

Z-5500s are a VERY nice system  have had mine for a full 12 months now and there still PERFECT.... except for the broken LEDs in the control pod.


very loud and decent sounding. cant go wrong with 5500s


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

Had mine for a year and there is no damage whatsoever.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had mine for over three years, moved them probably 1000mi in my car over those 3 years and I haven't had a single problem with them. I don't even think I've changed the batteries in the remote!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2010)

you wont find any 2.1 or 2.0 sets with multiple inputs, because the whole purpose to the multiple inputs is for digital audio - 5.1 surround sound.


morpha: why not just pack up the rear and center, and use them as a 2.0 set?


----------



## morpha (Nov 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> Okay so Im moving house soon guys, Which means my z5500 speakers will be on a 46" LCD television. So I need a new set of speakers for my room. And im looking at a small 2.1 set like Logitech x230's.



As I mentioned before, its going on the TV so I need another set for my computer.
You can't officialy get logtiech z-10's in AUS, but I found a few australian sellers who's either importing or has old stock for $85. So ill probably get those.
It has two inputs that are mixed together, If I need multiple I will just have to use an audio switch.

Still if anyone knows of some other companies who have some nice sets, I wont be buying these for 2-3 more weeks, so im up for suggestions.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 25, 2010)

Right, need some quick help and this seems like the right place 

Looking at some 5.1's (Logitech Z680's i can get cheap) but im not sure about setup in my awkward shaped room. This is my ideas and layout:







Gaps are doorways.
Black is walls.
Red is my desk and cupboard.
Purple is my monitor.
Green is my bed.
Violet is the speakers.

Now, i watch movies from my bed and play music and games sat at my desk, so that's why im thinking option A. What do you guys think?


----------



## morpha (Nov 26, 2010)

A seems best if you want to watch movies from your bed.

You could always just most the satellites from B->A when watching movies if you really prefer B though.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 26, 2010)

I plan on roof-mounting them, so movement won't be so easy 

I'm thinking A too, better all round.

Just waiting on a reply from the seller


----------



## zAAm (Nov 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I've had mine for over three years, moved them probably 1000mi in my car over those 3 years and I haven't had a single problem with them. I don't even think I've changed the batteries in the remote!



Haha, I can vouch for that. I've moved mine at least 2400km in roughly the same period. Everything still works great and I push these speakers pretty hard... They play probably at least for 10 hours a day. Never regretted getting them for an instant. 

They even fell once while I was carrying the 30kg box downstairs - luckily on top of me so they didn't get damaged, although my foot ligaments were torn in the process. Haha, small price to pay.

Only problem I've had is a blown fuse and some backlight issues which seemed to fix itself since it's fine now. Probably a dry soldering joint or something.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 26, 2010)

iv blown 3 fuses lol... till i switched to 220volt 2.5 amps... havnt had one blow yet (2amp is the standard)



lost the back light on the POD within 6 months tho... only downside... how ever its not really needed, i have memorised all the button combos... dont even have to look at the pod to know what effect is on and what volume levels are the speakers are on.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 26, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> iv blown 3 fuses lol... till i switched to 220volt 2.5 amps... havnt had one blow yet (2amp is the standard)
> 
> 
> 
> lost the back light on the POD within 6 months tho... only downside... how ever its not really needed, i have memorised all the button combos... dont even have to look at the pod to know what effect is on and what volume levels are the speakers are on.



Yeah, I switched to a 3.15A slow blow fuse. Still low enough to blow on short circuit, but won't blow from spikes or at loud volumes.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah mine are slow blow as well..... always blew up if i turned it off... moved the sub and turned it back on again from the sub switch.

bought 20 fuses.. (10 2amp, 10 2.5amp) after the 3rd fuse blew up.... hasnt blown since lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 11, 2010)

Tomorrow is my birthday and I was in need of a new speaker system for my pc. I was able to open my present early today and turns out she got me these Wow...women cant ever get electronics right...I'm not an inconsiderate guy, but I have been raving on about the Z-5500 for awhile and these are the same price as the others. She thought they were the best because they are _Bose_. Well luckily my chick is cool and we are going to return them and get the Z-5500!!!!!!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

thank god for the return eh XD


----------



## morpha (Dec 11, 2010)

My father is a professional sound engineer. When I first asked him if BOSE was a good brand of speaker he told me BOSE stood for 'BLOODY O[a]WFUL SOUND EVERYTIME'.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

O'right I got my chick to return the Bose 2.1 speakers. I got $240 bucks back from that and can use an additional 100 bucks from b-day money for a new speakers system. My total budget is $350.

 Now my question is: Since the Z-5500's are like 4 years, is it worth it to still get buy these? Is Logitech working on a new version of the 5500 or is there something better out there for around the same price range? I plan on ordering these today so hopefully I can get some good reviews.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 14, 2010)

Z-5500's are a waste. Plain and simple. For the same $350 pricetag, you could get a much better 5.1 home-theater-in-a-box.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Z-5500's are a waste. Plain and simple. For the same $350 pricetag, you could get a much better 5.1 home-theater-in-a-box.



any recommendations?


----------



## Reventon (Dec 14, 2010)

-http://www.google.com/products/cata...g_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CJABEPMCMAc#

-http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WGJX5A/?tag=tec06d-20

-http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XURGSK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Reventon said:


> -http://www.google.com/products/cata...g_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CJABEPMCMAc#
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WGJX5A/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XURGSK/?tag=tec06d-20



thanks! I will check these out


----------



## Reventon (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not trying to troll or anything but computer speakers are just bad. Integrated features worsen the sound (such as volume knobs, Mid/bass knobs, etc.), not to mention they aren't built the same as real HT speakers, and PC speakers are just overall lower quality in sound. That 5.1 Klipsch system is fucking great. Also that Sony setup is great - 850W 5.1 system with receiver and Blu-Ray.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the backlight going out on the control pod is quite a common widespread issue - the LED is already starting to flicker now n again on mine and ive had it about almost 2 years though. there are a fair few guides available online where it tells you how to replace the LEDs, So those of you that fancy a small challenge may want to look into it,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I'm not trying to troll or anything but computer speakers are just bad. Integrated features worsen the sound (such as volume knobs, Mid/bass knobs, etc.), not to mention they aren't built the same as real HT speakers, and PC speakers are just overall lower quality in sound. That 5.1 Klipsch system is fucking great. Also that Sony setup is great - 850W 5.1 system with receiver and Blu-Ray.



If anyone knows what THUMPS it's Eazy mothafuckin' E!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I'm not trying to troll or anything but computer speakers are just bad. Integrated features worsen the sound (such as volume knobs, Mid/bass knobs, etc.), not to mention they aren't built the same as real HT speakers, and PC speakers are just overall lower quality in sound. That 5.1 Klipsch system is fucking great. Also that Sony setup is great - 850W 5.1 system with receiver and Blu-Ray.



Your the guy with the KRK's so I understand _you know sound_. You remind me of my good friend Mike who has an ear for that sort of thing and is always trying to open my eyes to the _real_ sound that he knows. But a lot of people don't have the knowledge and wont notice the difference between certain speakers. For the average consumer looking for PC speakers, the Z-5500's will perform well for them and will not notice the flaws that you will see. I just want a convenient setup for my comp and I have to have the on-the-fly sub-woofer controller where most Theater system is on the back of the amp/sub. I do realize a lot of "PC 5.1 systems" are a rip off, but hey..it's my birthday so it's all good. I do appreciate you finding me the links! I want to eventually get a Theater setup for my living room and will keep these in mind, thanks Reventon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 14, 2010)

Speaking of shit Z5500's - Ive got my eye on *this * If i can get rid of my Z5500s for a good price to a friend - these would be what id get next


----------



## Reventon (Dec 14, 2010)

Good choice. Onkyo is great for the price.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 22, 2010)

*Ima join'in the club yo!!!!!!!!*

My new 5500's have arrived now I just gotta figure out how I'm gonna mount them in my oddly shape room. 

Devices: Creative SB Audigy 4, direct
Speaker Info: I don't know my Firmware etc, sorry.
Favorite Media: Death Metal, Drum n' Bass, Classic Rock, Games and Movies.






please don't hate, this was a birthday gift and a really nice upgrade from my Creative Inspire P7800's, I love em!!!


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

the stands for the satellites annoy me. Its hard to mount them on anything unless your OK with drilling into your walls.

good luck with the placement. ALSO welcome to the club.

Furthermore. DAFT PUNK did an excelent job on the OST for TRON legacy. You can find .flac files if you look, and it sounds awesome.

CAUTION: TRON legacy OST played back through z5500's may cause spontaneous ejaculation.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2010)

I can go with you Morpha on saying that the Tron OST is just crazy.. They really did a great number to it.. You can't even think your on Track 8.. It seems like one LONG song.

T77 glad your in the club man!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

Added t77snapshot. Hell of an upgrade. I used to have those 7.1's myself lol.


----------



## Hondansxk (Dec 26, 2010)

*I just got my logitech z5500!*

I used the logitech z 5300e for about3 years until a few days ago i decided to buy my Dream speakers ! worth every dollar! but i still love my z5300 so i decided to pair the sub up with the z-5500 system. Listening to the Z5500 ...is mind blowing + the z5300 is 

heres a few pictures!
M/N S-0115A
PID R038
Firmware V 3.0
Speaker wire
Boost 22 Capability:Yes
Favorite song:Trunk Muzik&Tron Legacy OST/Tokyo Drift/BFBC2

question...what does the boost 1-22 do...?


----------



## jellyrole (Dec 26, 2010)

I got some Z5500's when they were $199.99 shipped on Logitech's site for being dented box. I was kinda pissed when my box wasn't dented when it arrived(false advertising) jk. Upgraded from the Logitech G51's which were also 5.1.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice guys!


----------



## bigboi86 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice, I'm running the z-5300e setup, with 280 watts RMS (500 peak).

Who was the guy who was hating on logitech a while back.. I think it was in this thread. We argued about THX certification(he said it doesn't mean shit, blah blah). Well I have personally not seen a shitty pair of THX speakers.

I was wanting to quote him and tell you all how stupid you are for using logitech speakers, since there are 1000 dollar offerings made of "rosewood" cabinets and the most expensive tube amps money can buy.

Just kidding of course.


----------



## Hondansxk (Dec 27, 2010)

i just return my z5500 R038 model and got a exchange and now have a R028, no more boost 22 and  no more messd up center channel


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2011)

A little birdie told me this thread wasn't postable because it was so old. Time to bring this back from the dead!


----------



## purupupu (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there,nice to have found this forum,very helpfull for me.I would like to ask a few questions if that would be fine,cause i seem to be confused from what i was able to read through the net about the speakers and how to connect them to my pc.

So my first wuestion is: what's the best way to connect them, digitally or analogue?

1. Many guys in other fora suggest that because the DAC of a decent soundcard such as Xonar d2x or x-fi etc are of better quality than the speaker's DAC it is adviced that you hook them up analogue,thus taking advantage of the card's possibillities. After reading what most of you guys have posted here i understand that you propose the opposite.So is there a definite conclusion on this debate or what?? 

2. I mainly use my pc setup for movies,music and some gaming.So my next question is this.I want to take advantage of the 5.1 dts effect these cards can bring to gaming and was planning to connect them analogue,but what will happen with movies this way? If the source(blu ray disc for example) is pre-encoded in dts,will it be transfered via analogue connection?? Or the only way to have dts,dd while watching a movie is through digital connection?

3. If Dts source can be transfered via analogue connection am i right to assume that a transition from the onboard to a dedicated soundcard is well worth it?

4. If Dts can't be carried through analogue,the only reason to purchase a separate soundcard would be the 5.1 DTS effect over gaming correct?? I mean will i notice any sound quality difference from my speakers if i hook them up digitally to an expensive xonar let's say than if i would connect them digitally to my onboard sound?

5. and last(sorry to have tired you)

Aside from the dts,dd thing, did you guys notice any difference in the sound quality of your music between the two kind of connections?? I am talking for standart stereo mp3 sound. Is 2 channel sound more clear and crisp through digital or analogue?? Or you couldn;t tell the difference


Thank you for your time,and i would really appreciate it if someone could give me some definite answers cause everybody seems to have his own mind over this dillema( dig. vs an.)

Again,many of your previous posts have been very helpful


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

as i said in the PM to you:

1. i find digital sounds better to me (onboard realtek), leaving the analogue ports free for my headphones. test it yourself.

2. the DD and DTS encoding of high end cards (and some onboard these days) merely converts a 5.1 stream into digital. by default, digital is only stereo. if the movie is in DD or DTS, it gets decoded by your software player back into analogue and you get full 5.1

3. no it cant. it has to be converted to analogue first. DAC = digital analogue converter, which is exactly what happens here.

4.no, you dont see a difference over digital, assuming you have some kind of encoding. my onboard has DD encoding, and it has no audible difference to my auzentech (freeing my auzen for my headphones)

5. no real difference here at all. to me that implies that the DAC in my soundcard and in my speakers are of fairly even quality. i did notice less background hiss however, as my electrical wiring here isnt the best. Comparing analogue quality with my headphones and the Z55's there is a clear, large difference... with the digital connections, there is not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 12, 2011)

purupupu said:


> Hi there,nice to have found this forum,very helpfull for me.



Welcome to TPU


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2011)

*Ok, the time has come!*

_When I was last in this thread there were a lot of haters, I know these aren't the best speakers out there. This club is for those who own the 5500's and want to talk about them with their fellow users. Please keep the hate to a min, thanks._

I got these z-5500's from my wife for my b-day back in December and I have been running them in the living room for movies. Well I've been recently getting back into gaming so it's time to move these badboys into the computer room. 

Ok this is my room layout and I can't decide on which setup would yield the best results. So I am asking your guys opinion? (see pics below)

*Setup 1:*







[BSetup 2:[/B]






My room is very oddly shaped so I am limited as to where I can mount the rear speakers. My issue setup#1 is that the left and right rear speakers would be really close together and furthest away from me. I love the idea in setup#2 because I can mount them closer to me and further apart, but mounting the speakers on the ceiling is going to be a bigger pain in the ass. What you you guys recommend?

*Current front setup:*






Here is the rear side of the room to better understand the topic:






Still rotating the sub around to find the best sound....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2011)

i like setup 2


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 16, 2011)

I like setup #2 the best as well.
With the subbie, try to keep it about 1-2 inches off the floor, preferably with some spiked feet (to stop the sound energy from being zapped away into the concrete, or whatever your floor might be) - and roughly a foot away from the wall. Also, try to keep the orientation the same as your monitor - this way the sound will suffer the least reflection, from your viewing point


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I like setup #2 the best as well.
> With the subbie, try to keep it about 1-2 inches off the floor, preferably with some spiked feet (to stop the sound energy from being zapped away into the concrete, or whatever your floor might be) - and roughly a foot away from the wall. Also, try to keep the orientation the same as your monitor - this way the sound will suffer the least reflection, from your viewing point



hmmm that is interesting info, do you think I should have the port facing the wall (the way it is now) or flip the sub so port is facing out and speaker facing me?


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 16, 2011)

Just leave the orientation as Logitech meant it to be, which.. quickly looking at the pic, means speaker forward, yes 
Generally, the most ideal location is directly underneath your monitor (not with your monitor resting on it, but underneath the desk, directly below the monitor).


EDIT: I see you can't really do that in your situation.
Leave it facing forward though 
Also.. that looks like carpet, so about 2 inches off the floor with spiked feet should do the trick nicely


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 16, 2011)

I want a z-5500!! guys please tell me if its worth buying one that costs  NZ$400?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> I want a z-5500!! guys please tell me if its worth buying one that costs  NZ$400?



a bit expensive, but they're still quite decent speakers. how much would a complete home theater system cost over there?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, has anyone who owns these managed to send the control pod away and get it replaces due to back light issues successfully?

I am thinking of doing so, but I wont bother if Logitech are going to charge me £££ to do so.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2011)

IIRC, they don't let you RMA just the pod, and you have to RMA (and pay to ship) the whole set. I could be entirely wrong on this, though.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2011)

in the USA they let you send the pod, according to a few TPU'ers. here in Au i had to mail the whole thing back to the people i bought it off (logitech wouldnt let me send it to them)


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there a place to still buy these new in the U.S. ?
I was going to buy the Z-906 but by the sounds of it the Z-5500 are better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Is there a place to still buy these new in the U.S. ?
> I was going to buy the Z-906 but by the sounds of it the Z-5500 are better.



check eBay.

http://soundnews.ro/2011/05/29/logitech-z906-review-english-version/


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just scored a set of these from a fellow TPU member!!! I will update with some pictures once I get the placement correct and cleaned up. Danish, add me to the owners list please! 

I have wanted a set of the Z5500's forever and finally, finally had the chance and the funds.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2011)

Consider yourself added


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2011)

Is the z906 better than the Z-5500?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Is the z906 better than the Z-5500?



no.

Edifier S550 is a good alternative...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> IIRC, they don't let you RMA just the pod, and you have to RMA (and pay to ship) the whole set. I could be entirely wrong on this, though.



Just saw this reply, forgot that I posted that.

Thanks, I might so a home repair job then if gets really bad. So far the back light LEDs have gone on the left and only 2 left on the right. And one keeps flickering. Hopefully it'll die and then I wont care.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Consider yourself added



Thanks Danish!!!!!!! Man, I am rocking out some AC-DC at the moment at about 3/4 volume

Jesus these f**kers flat rock out!!!!

And have a good sound card and optical cable coming


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2011)

Just remember that using Optical with the Z-5500s will pass all encoding jobs to the speaker pod itself, essentially bypassing your sound card. You can sometimes use Dolby Digital Live to allow your sound card to do the encoding, and the Z-5500s will play what the sound card tells them to.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

^ and without encoding, optical = stereo.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Just remember that using Optical with the Z-5500s will pass all encoding jobs to the speaker pod itself, essentially bypassing your sound card. You can sometimes use Dolby Digital Live to allow your sound card to do the encoding, and the Z-5500s will play what the sound card tells them to.



Is it any better or worse to have the z-5500 do it?
I have the Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card so I have to do S/PDIF.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2011)

let your sound card do the work.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> let your sound card do the work.



that all depends on your sound card. its not like the z55's have horrible DAC's or anything.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2011)

his sound card has a Burr-Brown 1792 DAC. I don't know what Logitech uses but it's probably not as good.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> his sound card has a Burr-Brown 1700 series DAC. I don't even know what Logitech uses but it's probably not as good.



if you researched it and that wasnt a blanket claim, then fair enough. most people just say 'SOUNDCARD BETTUR!' without any research into it.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well if I do let the sound card do the work will I still get the 5.1 or just 2.1 using s/pdif.
It sounds like if I use s/pdif I have to let the z-5500 encoding to get 5.1.
I just think it would be easier on the control pod to let my sound card do it.

I was look at Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1 cause it seem to have it all. Headphone jack, analog 5.1 and s/pdif but it doesn't have Dolby headphone. 
So I think I'll stick with my Asus Xonar STX since I mostly use headphones.

On a side note I yet to get a set of z-5500. I'm still looking for some new or very gently used.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2011)

digital SPDIF = 2.0 only, unless its compressed. you need either dolby digital or DTS encoding on your soundcard enabled (and not all support it) to get 5.1 over SPDIF (as far as gaming is concerned, anyway)


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2011)

Logitech uses a Cirrus Logic CS42526-CQZ

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/199001/CIRRUS/CS42526-CQZ/220/1/CS42526-CQZ.html

Asus uses a Burr-Brown PCM1792a

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/pcm1792a.html


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

The sub for this speaker is quite a bit larger than expected :S


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 24, 2011)

it's not that big.

meet the Epik Conquest


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's not that big.
> 
> meet the Epik Conquest
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/ad11lc.jpg



lol, I mean compared to your regular budget ones.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, how I love the sound that comes from all bur-brown stuff.. Loved my Xtreme Sound card due to that.. I think I even used their op amps on the x-fi forte I had..


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

This set of speaker is good. For the first time ever I bothered about positioning >.>


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> digital SPDIF = 2.0 only, unless its compressed. you need either dolby digital or DTS encoding on your soundcard enabled (and not all support it) to get 5.1 over SPDIF (as far as gaming is concerned, anyway)



Awesome Mussels. I kind of thought that was correct, but until I read  your statement I was unsure. I have a X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro and now have a Optical cable coming. Can't wait to mess with this setup.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> This set of speaker is good. For the first time ever I bothered about positioning >.>



Yeah they are...for the most part. The sound quality at this price and convenience point really can't be beat. That said, plenty of "audiophiles" and such shit on them if you look around. That said, I think audiophiles are generally wackos with more money and/or time than sense. And I'd say these are marketed more towards gamers who also like blasting tunes now and then anyway.

And yeah I own these too. Have for years. Still going strong though I don't get to use them much in my present apartment.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 26, 2011)

Logitech used to have them on sale every once in a while for $200 and that was a good deal but at regular price you can do better.


----------



## Streetracer (Sep 5, 2011)

Please can someone tell me the difference between the models of this product?

They are S-0115A,S-0115B,S-0115D,S-0115E 

Is there a version that as the link wires between the speaker and the subwoofer with rca jacks?

Thankyou


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried to figure that out originally. Check the original post for any correlations that you can find. It looks to me that they started using pure speaker wire fairly early on in the product lifetime.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

Logitech used RCA (one end of the cable was hard wired to the satellite like the Z-5300) for less than 12 months but people complained the cables were not long enough and the previous model (Z-680) used speaker wire so Logitech changed it.


----------



## Streetracer (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you.

I hoped they still produced it with RCA cables since i wanted to change two of the speakers with a couple of wireless ones but, being such type of speaker self-amplified, of course the transmitter uses RCA connections........

Sad, I'll look for another solution.... thank you


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

not sure if this has been discussed but the Logitech Z-5500 uses 18 gauge speaker wire. 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023904&p_id=4044&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2011)

Streetracer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I hoped they still produced it with RCA cables since i wanted to change two of the speakers with a couple of wireless ones but, being such type of speaker self-amplified, of course the transmitter uses RCA connections........
> 
> Sad, I'll look for another solution.... thank you



you could always make an adaptor up for RCA to bare wire. its just a connector, the wiring itself is what matters.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

you can also route them through the wall and use a wall plate.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=3639&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Streetracer (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you Bumble, I think they don't fit my needs.

I try to explain: I want to connect my PS3 to a surround system (a real one, at least 5.1, not some virtual thing), so the first necessity is a system with a Dolby-DTS decoder considering the digital output of the PS.

The other problem is that i have a difficult room fro speaker displacement: there is no possibility to spread all the necessary cables without them being visible, so i meed to replace the front side speakers with a wireless couple.

I found this model that i liked wery much:

http://cgi.ebay.it/G-BL-2-x-Casse-W...3294?pt=Casse_e_diffusori&hash=item3368a0889e

but, as all the other similar products, as i said before, they are self-amplified and, of course the transmitter uses RCA connections (or alternatively, a 3.5 jack) .

So, summing up, I need a decoding system with the possibility to substitute two speakers with a wireless couple..... it seems not so easy...........

I hope I've been clear enough.... sorry if not, but being Italian my English can be a bit "poor" sometimes.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 6, 2011)

so you can't wall mount the L and R channels? I am trying to figure out if you really can't wall mount or if the wires running up the wall would drive you crazy because even with the right connections I don't know if those wireless bookshelf speakers would work.


----------



## Streetracer (Sep 6, 2011)

Bumble, i can't run the cables to the place where the speaker will be placed: there is no predisposition inside the walls and they are made of concrete, so they can not be traced.... and passing from outside they will be really visible since on the path there is a wall with a door.... i know it is complicated.
And i agrre with you that there is the possibility that they wouldn't work anyway since i'm not shure that the singnal coming out from the sub is a really RCA compatible signal being already amplified.

@ Mussels: the signal compatibility is also what stops me from making an adaptor up for RCA to bare wire, i don't think it will work, but i'm not sure.... but the fact that there is no anything similar on the market makes me think.....

What do you think: is the power signal exiting from the sub to the speakers compatible with an RCA amplifier imput signal?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all! 

My old AMP is dieing and so I decided to get THX sound system. I´d very much like to have a Z-5500 but I found a Z-5400 for about 100€ 

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/logitech-51-thx-5400-310-w-kaiutinpaketti/189868531

I would like to know if this system is worth it - specs and price seem great..

PS. My onboard sound is only Realtek ALC885 (8 Channel, has optical output) - Are the 5400 speakers overkill for it?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My old AMP is dieing and so I decided to get THX sound system. I´d very much like to have a Z-5500 but I found a Z-5400 for about 100€
> 
> ...



100€ sounds like a good deal.  Although I would look into something better, non computer speakers and non Logitech.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> 100€ sounds like a good deal.  Although I would look into something better, non computer speakers and non Logitech.



For about 100€ I will not get any great Home-theater system.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

the speakers are overkill, since your onboard wont have DD encoding - so you'll be stereo or analogue for 5.1


that said, nothing stopping you getting a better soundcard later (and/or they'll become more awesome later, when you get a new mobo on your next rig with DD live)


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the speakers are overkill, since your onboard wont have DD encoding - so you'll be stereo or analogue for 5.1
> 
> 
> that said, nothing stopping you getting a better soundcard later (and/or they'll become more awesome later, when you get a new mobo on your next rig with DD live)



In this case I am going to get a DolbyDigital soundcard later. Even without a DD sound for now I am quite sure that I´ll be blown away by the improvement right from the start.
Now I only got a malfuntioning 30 year old amp with 2 speakers.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, wait a minute. Why didn't anyone tell me about this thread? :shadedshu

Well I guess better late than never. So, I just happen to be the proud owner of Logitech Z-5500 and I love them as much as I love my children! Ok, maybe not as much but damn close.

Now, here's the thing. I was skimming through pages and now I find out there a firmware version? And what's this Boost stuff? I'll post all that info but someone please help me where to find it and do this Boost thing. 

EDIT: I found this thread thanks to JrRacingFan's sig.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 26, 2011)

Added 

Check the "Secrets/Tips/Tricks" in the original post


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

Man I got boost 22 once now it's back to boost 11 and I can't seem to get it to 22 again lol. Oh well boost 11 is pretty powerful. I think I woke up my roommate with one of my Crysis2 youtube videos! 

EDIT: And all info sent CheeseDanish


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Man I got boost 22 once now it's back to boost 11 and I can't seem to get it to 22 again lol. Oh well boost 11 is pretty powerful. I think I woke up my roommate with one of my Crysis2 youtube videos!
> 
> EDIT: And all info sent CheeseDanish



iirc, it only works on analogue to boost 22. i made some posts about that in the early pages of the thread.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 26, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Man I got boost 22 once now it's back to boost 11 and I can't seem to get it to 22 again lol. Oh well boost 11 is pretty powerful. I think I woke up my roommate with one of my Crysis2 youtube videos!
> 
> EDIT: And all info sent CheeseDanish



That's not my name! But it is my favorite kind


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> iirc, it only works on analogue to boost 22. i made some posts about that in the early pages of the thread.



I swear it went to boost 22, I saw it. But I guess it wouldn't stay there because I'm not using analog. It's when I went to turn it down that it went back to boost 11. But man boost 11 is pretty powerful. Even without it I can get the police at my door on a Saturday night! (And I have )



DanishDevil said:


> That's not my name! But it is my favorite kind



Oops sorry Danish Devil, Got you both confused.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wondering..

Anyone knows what triggers the fuse inside the sub to blow out?

I bought my Z-5500 some 3 years ago now, the first time it blew out after a couple of months. Now it blew up again today, with the difference that this time the fuse was black.

It never blew up while in use. I'd turn it on, grab the remote... and see that it's not on at all, so I get up again to check that I really turned the wall-plug on...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2011)

Not definitively...power surge? That's why it has a fuse though. This reminds me I have never had to replace mine (though have actually probably used the sub for all of three hours even though Ive owned these things for 5 years. Meh city apartment living sucks)


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 27, 2011)

*Satellite Speaker Disassembly*

Help! I removed the speaker stand bolt from one of my Z-5500 satellite speakers and the nut is now rolling around in the speaker. Anyone know how to disassemble the speaker? I removed the four screws around the front and can remove the two screws from the speaker connector, but the speaker does not seem to want to come apart. Any ideas?

thanks for any help...


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure, but I'll bump this to the top, and hopefully somebody can help you out!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 27, 2011)

maybe try a spudger?


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the timely response. The stand is now free from the bottom of the speaker and I got the nut out, but am unsure how to proceed with reattaching the base.


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 27, 2011)

The problem with a spudger is, even if I can reposition the nut, I cannot rethread the base with the bolt to it. There is no way to hold the nut in place. I tried removing the screws from the speaker front and from the wiring connector, but the unit won't come apart just using my fingernails. Thanks for the input though...


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 27, 2011)

M.C from Whirlpool.net.au writes:



> DO NOT REMOVE THE BRACKETS FROM THE SPEAKERS
> 
> You'll not only find it impossible to reattached the brackets afterwards (unlike the Z-680s, the nut is inside the speaker and once removed, you can't reattach it) but you also VOID your warranty.



You might be in some bad luck here. Have you done this with all your speakers or just one of them, and if so a regular or center satellite?


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 27, 2011)

When i bought my old Z-5500 it cost me around £250... i have since moved onwards and upwards (while spending considarably less)... bought an Onkyo TR-SX309 amp with some Tannoy SFX 5.1 speakers and they seriously blow the old logitechs out of the water and cost me £180 sexcond hand!!!

Second hand but practically brand new... all in boxes without a scratch and i got some speaker stands for the surrounds, wall mounts and thick guage speakers cable 

Happy customer!


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 27, 2011)

I only removed one. It was from one of the regular satellites. I got the nut to fall out at least. But like the previous post notes, it looks like maybe bad news on separating the speaker front from the back in order to reattach the nut. Thank you for your responce. Much appreciated.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone in the UK want to buy some Logitech Z-5500 surround speakers and control pod/remote?... the sub isnt working anymore thanks to my dog!!! but the rest is all in great condition!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 27, 2011)

TIL what a spudger is.

Good luck.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 27, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Anyone in the UK want to buy some Logitech Z-5500 surround speakers and control pod/remote?... the sub isnt working anymore thanks to my dog!!! but the rest is all in great condition!



List 'em up on the FS forums here. The members here definitely know how awesome they are. Include a link to this thread just in case they don't 

Congrats on the good deal!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 27, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> List 'em up on the FS forums here. The members here definitely know how awesome they are. Include a link to this thread just in case they don't
> 
> Congrats on the good deal!


----------



## Trexian (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello folks.

My first post here I have had the z5500 for many years now on my second set now due to a fire a few years back.
I just got a new sound card the HT omega claro plus.

My setup:

Devices hooked up is the z5500 and USB wireless logitech headset
Firmaware version of the z5500 is : V.2.1.0
PID R744
Speaker wires
Boost 11 only
Let us prey By Judas Priest album Sin after Sin
Favorite game is Elder scrolls 3 Morrowind
Favorite movie is Predator

My system specs are.
AMD PhenomII 995 BE
8Gigs ram 1333
2 Radeon HD 6870's crossfire
HT omega claro plus sound
Logitech G90 wireless headset
Logitech Z5500 speaker system
1000 watt PSU


I would like to know how to setup this confusing mess of a card driver with this z5500 system to play mostly FLAC music and games of all sorts ( movies i already know which setting works good)

No matter how i try I cannot get more than my 2 front channels and sub to work via SPDIF unless i play a disk or file that is already pre-encoded in multichannel. I try to play games with DD live or DTS interactive I get no rear channels.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 27, 2011)

You're going to want to either set up Dolby Digital LIVE, or run the set through the analog cables. This will force your HT Omega Claro Plus to actually do the encoding, rather than the Z-5500's themselves. Welcome to TPU and the Clubhouse!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

you  need a 5.1 source to get 5.1 sound. its as simple as that.


you can use upmixing, but that ruins any 5.1 audio you have from the movies/games.


----------



## Rickkins (Dec 28, 2011)

I too have a set of z-5500's...


----------



## Trexian (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the reply.

I forgot to say I have a tosslink hooked up to the spdif out in the card and also the 3 analog cables all into the logitech pod.

So I was under the impression that this card had the way to transform any file you feed it into DTS or DD at least that's what i read from this. I mean it does show up as DTS digital or DD digital on my control pod but only 2 channel which is lame and now find myself to be a numb nut for paying so much for a stupid sound card.
I thought from what I read about this card would encode my flac music to DTS. I mean DTS 2 channel is no different than stereo. So pretty sad they have that as there selling point. Nowhere does it say on there site that encoded material is going to be 2 channel only when using powered speakers. And as far as playing already encoded stuff i just use passthrough for that anyway. so for us z5000 dolby digital live and DTS interactive is plain useless?

This card would be better with a home theater receiver/amp, but with this logitech z5500 it is bottlenecked

So now I can do just same as my lame x-fi 5.1 surround card could


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

it converts analogue to digital, compressed into DD/DTS.


stereo analogue to stereo digital.
 to answer your question: where does it say its turning stereo into 5.1? it doesnt.


you've completely missed the purpose of the feature it seems.


----------



## Trexian (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it converts analogue to digital, compressed into DD/DTS.
> 
> 
> stereo analogue to stereo digital.
> ...




It seems that way indeed. Not much of a sound expert here 





But i do have good ears and DD live 2 channel digital does not sound better than PCM stereo 2 channel.
So now i just use my passthrough device like i did with my cheap card and get the same results
I use PLII movie for games and PLII music for FLAC and my movies passthrough in their 5.1 state but it is not what i expected from this expensive card when they specified that this shinny card would encode DTS and DD.

If they would just say "This card will convert analog to digital without adding multichannel" I would not have gotten it. ( not blaming anyone but myself for that move though  )

and to answer your question this is taken from my manual. you tell me what one is supposed to make of this?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

DD/DTS is not going to sound better, if anything it sounds worse - its being compressed.


digital SPDIF via optical or coax can only do stereo uncompressed - hence HDMI coming out to do 5.1/7.1 uncompressed.


that wording from your manual makes sense to me - DD and DTS are only 5.1/7.1, and its converting to that format. it doesnt mention upmixing.


edit: i can set my sound card to 2.0 input and 5.1 DDL output, which gets what you want from music. but it ruins anything in 5.1 in the first place.


----------



## Trexian (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that wording from your manual makes sense to me - DD and DTS are only 5.1/7.1, and its converting to that format. it doesnt mention upmixing.




You took that and twisted it. 

It says if you use SPDIF output mode ( which I am)

Dolby digital live: audio will be encoded to AC3 5.1

That is the source of my first problem on my first post it does not encode it to 5.1 it encodes it to 2.1


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

no its encoding it to 5.1.

you're mistaking the word encoding with upmixing.

its creating the extra channels but there is no audio to go in them - they're blank. if you had a 4.0 or 5.1 sound file, it'd be there.


DDL and DTS encoding is to convert analogue audio - be it stereo, 4.0, 4.1, or 5.1 into a digital SPDIF equivalent. however many channels you have for the input is what you get for output - upmixing is required to move those first two channels into the others.


----------



## Trexian (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> no its encoding it to 5.1.
> 
> you're mistaking the word encoding with upmixing.
> 
> ...



Ah ok I think i get it now, very confusing, thanks for bearing with me on this one Mussels, I do appreciate all the responses.

So in your professional experience what would you use dolby digital live and DTS interactive for when using the z5500's since most multichannel audio is already digital and ran in spdif passthrough?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

Trexian said:


> Ah ok I think i get it now, very confusing, thanks for bearing with me on this one Mussels, I do appreciate all the responses.
> 
> So in your professional experience what would you use dolby digital live and DTS interactive for when using the z5500's?



atm i use plain stereo digital over optical since i cant use 5.1 in this room, at my last house i went for DTS encoding and just stuck with what i got. music was stereo, games/movies were 5.1.


i found that by upmixing the speakers got too loud and the sub couldnt keep up, resulting in music with too little bass.


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 30, 2011)

*Z-5500 Pid# issue*

I have a Z-5500 Digital system I purchased new back in June of 2005, I am now trying to sell it, but have had numerous requests for the PID# with the format R####, which as you know is located on the bottom of the controller. The number I have on an adhesive tag in that location is 10004885-0501R. That same tag is not only on the controller but all of the speakers including the sub. I bought the system from ZipZoomFly, and am wondering after cruising thru this and other forums, that although Logitech does not remanufacture or refurbish this system, (and quite frankly since I purchased it, I believe, very early on in its production life, that this should not be the case, it being on the market for such a short time.) I am about to peel the sticker on the controller back and see if in fact there is the proper R number underneath. Maybe I am barking up a dead tree. Can anyone help shed some light on what's going on here? The R number is apparently very important to this very large Z-5500 community, as it seems that number determines what is compatible with what in later production runs.

I very much appreciate any light anyone can shine on my predicament. The whole system is in perfect condition with all documentation and remote and wiring, and I want to try and sell it but apparently I need more info for the more discerning of the folks that frequent this and other forums.


----------



## Trexian (Dec 30, 2011)

If you look under any of the satellite speakers the PID number is there.


----------



## jerrygp (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The speakers all have the same number on them as the Pod.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2011)

this is what it should look like from underneath, with PID


----------



## Danish (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok experts. I have a question for you. 

I want to build a media system with surround sound but have a limited budget to spend. 

Now I have a plan but before I run out and execute it I was hoping that someone here would like to verify that my plan works. 

I have an old flatscreen HDMI TV and I want to hook three things up to the TV and subsequently the audio. 

1) A mediaplayer
2) A PS3
3) A TV-box from my TV supplier. 

I want to use this product as mediaplayer and will be using 720p .mkv files for movies and tv-shows. 

For sound I've found a PID R512 version of the Z5500. 

It will all fit in my pricerange but my question is. Will they work together. On the surface it seems that the Lacie box could connect with the Z5500 via an optical cable. 

And both the Z5500 and the Lacie supports AC3 yes? So I would get real surround sound. yes? 

But then I wouldn't be able to connect the tv box and the ps3 at the same time since there is only one optical in?

Am I right or have I overlooked anything important? 

Cheers.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2012)

if you connect teh devices straight to the z55's and stick with dolby digital or DTS audio, it will be fine. the key there is the files themselves, not the player.


connecting the devices to the TV and then TV to the speakers you'll likely only get stereo. they tend to not pass surround sound through their HDMI ports because the HDMI specs are ghey.


----------



## Danish (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, so I would get DD from the lacie box. But how do I connect the lacie and the ps3 at the same time? There is only one optical in? So only one of them gets surround?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2012)

that could be a problem for you, yes. afaik PS3 doesnt have any other outputs.


you could always get some kind of optical SPDIF splitter or switch box to swap it easier.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2012)

I modded my 2 back speakers (Z-5450) to be wired since one of them didnt connect anymore.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 15, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I modded my 2 back speakers (Z-5450) to be wired since one of them didnt connect anymore.



I do not see the relevance of your post in a thread that is titled "Logitech Z-5500 Digital Soundroom"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2012)

Heh thanks for bumping the thread tho because I was gonna...

Suddenly can't get my rear 5500 speakers to work in 5.1, in Windows test or X-Fi software. Set to 5.1 in both and also know physical connections work as Stereo x2 outputs sound from them. 

Anyone have a clue? Spent a fair amount of time screwing with it and trying various things, mainly in X-Fi software. I guess this really isn't a Logitech issue but dunno where else to post and not worth new thread.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh thanks for bumping the thread tho because I was gonna...
> 
> Suddenly can't get my rear 5500 speakers to work in 5.1, in Windows test or X-Fi software. Set to 5.1 in both and also know physical connections work as Stereo x2 outputs sound from them.
> 
> Anyone have a clue? Spent a fair amount of time screwing with it and trying various things, mainly in X-Fi software. I guess this really isn't a Logitech issue but dunno where else to post and not worth new thread.



you messed up your wiring, most likely.

if the speakers output in x2 mode, then its fine on the unit - the problem is the inputs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2012)

You mean reversed? Wouldn't the 5.1 test still work just would hear it say "left rear" on the right rear icon?

I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2012)

no i mean one of the input cables is damaged or not connected (or connected to the wrong thing - EG, mic port)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok I didn't think that was what you meant but wanted to clarify. I checked the rear inputs as well as the wires.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2012)

grab an MP3 player, and test it on each of the inputs and see if sound comes out. if you get audio from each wire/set of speakers, then you can narrow it down.


----------



## JamesFairless (Jul 6, 2013)

*Z 5500 owner*

I own one of these.

Gotta say they are awesome.

Not quite finished my desktop build yet - still need DDR3 memory.

I have my z 5500 connected to my xbox360 (I know they old now thats why I'm building gaming desktop system) and it makes gaming and media sound badass!

My desktop system is built around the ASUS M5 A79 LE R2.0 motherboard which has a digital audio connector (4-1 pin SPDIF_OUT). Not sure what would be the best solution/sound card for optical connection. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2013)

so has anyone got a solution for the lack of bass in music when its set to 5.1 and not stereo? using optical if that helps.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> so has anyone got a solution for the lack of bass in music when its set to 5.1 and not stereo? using optical if that helps.



use the 3.5mm cables, ive had mine for years and all of the digital inputs suffer from a lack of bass


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> use the 3.5mm cables, ive had mine for years and all of the digital inputs suffer from a lack of bass



... huh. well. i guess that was simple. (it was fine on stereo - i havent been able to use 5.1 on these for a long time)


----------



## zAAm (Jul 6, 2013)

Or just adjust the subwoofer volume? Unless you're talking about mid-bass as well... (subwoofer on Z5500s handles large part of the mid-bass as well anyway).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2013)

zAAm said:


> Or just adjust the subwoofer volume? Unless you're talking about mid-bass as well... (subwoofer on Z5500s handles large part of the mid-bass as well anyway).



basically when it was on stereo, i had decent bass. on 5.1 (digital/optical) i had next to none without a 5.1 source.


i guess analogue would solve that, but i've been avoiding it since i'm stuck with realtek onboard (no available PCI slot since i went crossfire)


----------



## Rickkins (Jul 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> basically when it was on stereo, i had decent bass. on 5.1 (digital/optical) i had next to none without a 5.1 source.
> 
> 
> i guess analogue would solve that, but i've been avoiding it since i'm stuck with realtek onboard (no available PCI slot since i went crossfire)



Oh, that may be an issue. Mine sounded like crap, until I put in a sound card, a Creative X-Fi Titanium. What a freakin' difference.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 6, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> I own one of these.
> 
> Gotta say they are awesome.
> 
> ...



Optical by default passes the digital signal through to the speakers so they can do the decoding, great if you have crummy onboard sound (like you at the moment). If you want any improvement over that, you need to look for a sound card that has something akin to Dolby Digital Live real-time encoding to Optical Out. Only card that comes to mind is my old Auzentech X-Fi Prelude.

PS: Added to the OP, and Welcome to TPU


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2013)

are these 5500's still even relevant?  they've not been sold on the shelf for god knows how many years


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2013)

Well mine are still kicking after many years and still sound pretty great. Probably helps that I can't use them relatively all that much or all that loud often as there are always other people nearby. Moreso lately though as I have less bitchy neighbors this time around.


----------



## Rickkins (Jul 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are these 5500's still even relevant?  they've not been sold on the shelf for god knows how many years



Until something better comes along...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 6, 2013)

Rickkins said:


> Until something better comes along...



Av recievers, bookshelf speakers, soundbars & subwoofers - All of your own choice with budgets to meet even the most frugal of audiophiles


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are these 5500's still even relevant?  they've not been sold on the shelf for god knows how many years



http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z906?crid=47

same speakers, likely same amp configured a bit different with the inputs on the sub and not the control pod


----------



## zAAm (Jul 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> basically when it was on stereo, i had decent bass. on 5.1 (digital/optical) i had next to none without a 5.1 source.
> 
> 
> i guess analogue would solve that, but i've been avoiding it since i'm stuck with realtek onboard (no available PCI slot since i went crossfire)



It might also be due to the way your sound card is configured to pass the signals. Make sure you've selected all the Dolby Digital/DTS options and all the supported PCM sampling rates that the Z-5500 supports in the sound output properties in Windows. Otherwise the sound card may transcode the audio before sending it to the speakers, which may explain your behaviour.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2013)

now i've got a fun one.


the realtek drivers wont work in 5.1 no matter what i do, the rears have no sound (they're connected fine, and work in test mode).

in 7.1 mode with sides disabled, they work as the rears, but hte 'rear' tickbox is disabled in the realtek software :/


anyone ever ran into that?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2013)

That's all well and good but sets like this aren't marketed towards "audiophiles" and for good reason. More like gamers and casual music listeners who want thumping bass without breaking the bank.


----------



## Rickkins (Jul 7, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's all well and good but sets like this aren't marketed towards "audiophiles" and for good reason. More like gamers and casual music listeners who want thumping bass without breaking the bank.



How about some examples as to what would be better, without breaking the bank...

Thanks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I am just a "gamer" like I reference above. I am sure FE or another user can oblige. Or check out some audio forums or Google "audiophile on a budget" or something.

In general you are looking for a good receiver plus a 5.1 or 7.1 set of speakers. As far as all-in-one systems go these Logitechs (now the Z906) are still on/near the top of the hill, I'd reckon.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 7, 2013)

My logitechs gave up the ghost a while ago.. yesterday I got these!!! 
http://audioengineusa.com/A2W-Powered-Desktop-Speakers

Wow! Different league hooked up to my Asus Xonar D2X...
Was hesitant if I should save up and rather get the Audioengine A5+ as they are more powerful but these are just perfect!


----------



## zAAm (Jul 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> now i've got a fun one.
> 
> 
> the realtek drivers wont work in 5.1 no matter what i do, the rears have no sound (they're connected fine, and work in test mode).
> ...



Yeah, I always need to run in 7.1 with the sides disabled when passing through analog.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2013)

i googled it. basically, its realtek being retarded in their wording.


5.1 mode has 'side' 7.1 adds the rears.


so 5.1 analogue users are meant to set it to 5.1, with the 'rear' speakers as 'side' in the software.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay for Realtek making up their own stuff.


----------



## Rosemary52 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi, my z5500 has given up. First it showed vertical lines then nothing...I presume it’s the pod.
I have seen an r625 pid for £40 and wonder if I could replace my broken r740 with it. The dial is missing from the r625 but presume I can remove mine and put it on the new one.
I am a techno dummie so please advise if you can. I have looked everywhere for compatibility but drawn a blank.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2020)

Here is one on Ebay for $95 @Rosemary52 









						Logitech z5500 control pod PID # R022 | eBay
					

Find great deals for Logitech z5500 control pod PID # R022. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com


----------

